# Rumeurs sur Leopard



## Lived Eht (4 Avril 2006)

MacTouch publie une news venant du fin fond des forums d'OS X86 Project pour nous résumer un peu les nouveautés que tout le monde aimerait voir apparaitre dans la prochaine mouture d'OSX. Bien entendu, rien n'est certifié, ce n'est que rumeur.... et encore.

- la possibilité à l'installation de faire une partition pour un autre système d'exploitation (vista ou linux)
- un dock assez différent (avec notamment une possibilité pour un multidock)
- une application pour gérer un PDA Apple
- la possibilité d'avoir 3 "finder" en simultanée (3 écrans en fait un peu à la manière de virtue) qui peuvent lancer des applications différentes mais aussi des système d'exploitation différent. Bien sur avec un complet drag and drop entre les écrans
- le regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule
- une vitesse globale amélioré de 35 à 40% (particulièrement sur Intel)
- la disparition de Sherlock (intégré dans les widgets)
- un version entièrement réécrite de Spotlight

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous?



Encore des rumeurs...  

Par contre, l'idée d'un regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule, me paraît intelligente... et intéressante.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, l'idée d'un regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule, me paraît intelligente... et intéressante.


Pas moi. J'aime qu'une application fasse ce à quoi elle est destinée, sans jouer à l'usine à gaz. Quand je lis mes mails je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de la mémoire pompée par iCal. Plus les applications sont intégrées et communiquent entre elles mieux c'est mais il faut à mon avis qu'elles restent séparées.


----------



## Lived Eht (4 Avril 2006)

Personnellement je trouve que ça rendrait l'homogénéité du système encore meilleure. Ainsi on pourrait avoir une application dédiée uniquement à la communication au lieu de quatre.

Je suis pour!


----------



## zerozerosix (4 Avril 2006)

Oui enfin si on cite MacTouch : "Il s&#8217;agit certainement plus des rêves d&#8217;un fan que des confessions d&#8217;un développeurs, mais cela est toujours intéressant de faire le point sur ce que l&#8217;on aimerait voir."

Ca relativise quand même.


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi. J'aime qu'une application fasse ce à quoi elle est destinée, sans jouer à l'usine à gaz. Quand je lis mes mails je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de la mémoire pompée par iCal. Plus les applications sont intégrées et communiquent entre elles mieux c'est mais il faut à mon avis qu'elles restent séparées.



C'est un avis qui se défend.
Pour ce qui est de la mémoire pompée par iCal, je vois bien le pb. Enfin pour moi, cette iApp a comme un goût d'inachevé


----------



## Lived Eht (4 Avril 2006)

Ca permetttrait peut-être à Apple de revoir justement ces iApps-là. Et puis je suis sûr qu'Apple pourrait rendre tout ça très rapide sans faire "usine à gaz".
Elles sont justement toutes inachevées, et l'idée de les mettre ensemble en ferait un produit qui lui serait complètement achevé.


----------



## UnAm (4 Avril 2006)

les 4 derniers points semblent probables...
les 4 premiers, faut pas rêver 


PS: Guiness Powa.


----------



## Lived Eht (4 Avril 2006)

Un multi-dock... Pourquoi pas?


----------



## Max London (4 Avril 2006)

Moi perso j'aimerais bien une application nouvelle, un nouveau concept, comme les widgets, mais je fait confiance à Apple


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi. J'aime qu'une application fasse ce à quoi elle est destinée, sans jouer à l'usine à gaz. Quand je lis mes mails je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de la mémoire pompée par iCal. Plus les applications sont intégrées et communiquent entre elles mieux c'est mais il faut à mon avis qu'elles restent séparées.


Je plussoie !

Je trouve extrêmement reposant que Mail ne s'occupe que de messagerie, et le fasse très bien. Si c'est pour retrouver un bazar indigeste à la Outlook (programme que je _honnis_), merci bien ... Toujours cette idée selonn laquelle il faudrait tout concentrer dans des applications mammouths ! C'est exactement la vision _à la_ MicroSoft : on peut aimer, je n'aime pas !!


----------



## Lived Eht (5 Avril 2006)

Pour moi, le bazar c'est qu'il y ait plein de petites applications dispersées alors qu'il n'en suffirait qu'une pour satisfaire tous les besoins. Etant donné que tous les domaines touchés (contacts, organisation, communication) sont liés entre eux, une telle application ferait très bien son travail.
De plus, Apple a un don. Le don de rendre simple les choses compliquées (on l'a dit maintes fois). Je pense qu'elle saurait très bien rendre ceci tout à fait utilisable.


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

mouais 

- moi je regarde mes mails *(Mail)* le matin!

- j'utilise *iCal* dans la journée pour regarder mes rendez-vous!

- et *iChat* toute la journée.

La plupart du temps, les mails que je reçois ne concernent pas les gens avec qui je suis sur iChat et iCal ne me sers que pour mes rendez-vous. Par ailleurs, ces applications sont quand même très interconnectées avec possibilité d'utiliser les infos de l'une dans l'autre. Donc...


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Le principe d'Unix, sur lequel OS X repose, c'est la modularite. Aujourd'hui, c'est la meilleure reponse a la complexite, ca permet de maintenir les choses de facon coherente. Je suis reste deux mois sans me servir d'iCal, quatre sans le carnet d'adresse : j'ai aime qu'apple ne m'impose pas ses outils. De meme, je sens que je vais craquer pour un abonnement .Mac, mais Apple ne m'y a pas contraint en me forcant la main. J'ai encore l'impression (fausse sans doute) d'exercer mon libre arbitre.

Une grosse appli, c'est deja plus de memoire occupee (alors que les Mac ne sont pas tres bien dotes d'office), la possibilite pour Apple de se faire rejeter en bloc au profit d'une application d'un autre editeur mieux integree... Perso j'admire la modularite, et je trouve qu'Apple integre tres bien cette notion.


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

le bug mythique de 4 heures du mat'... il était donc vrai! 

il se dit pas mal qu'ils vont réinventer le Finder (qui n'aura plus ce nom d'ailleurs), à la sauce Spotlight, & au visuel de FrontRow (comprendre: effets visuels à gogo)... qui vivra verra.
[modetroll]En tous cas, si Leopard sort avant Vista, la date de sortie de ce dernier va encore être repoussée... bah oui, le temps de pomper les nouveautés [/modetroll]


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> le bug mythique de 4 heures du mat'... il était donc vrai!


 Mouais, c'est pas ma faute, c'est chaque fois pareil passees 11h du mat' au Japon...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2006)

Je verrais bien la fonction retoche d'iPhoto directement à partir du finder ! Voir iPhoto directement dans le menu contextuel ...

Je verrais bien aussi iTune repensé comme CoverFlow par exemple qui est gratuit !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je verrais bien la fonction retoche d'iPhoto directement à partir du finder ! Voir iPhoto directement dans le menu contextuel ...


Pareil : utiliser une application à part pour visionner les photos (Aperçu) et les gérer (iPhoto) ou tout faire depuis le Finder ? Pour ma part je préfère avoir une application à part. Bien sûr il y a du boulot à faire sur le temps de lancement mais c'est bien mieux je trouve que de gérer tout avec le Finder (utilisation mémoire, usine à gaz). Il y a juste une chose à laquelle je pense que le Finder pourrait faire et qu'on fait déjà dans une autre application, c'est permettre de modifier les tags ID3 directement comme on voyait sur les beta de Vista.

Sinon pour le Finder totalement réécrit, on nous le sort à chaque mise à jour quand-même


----------



## skystef (5 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Encore des rumeurs...
> 
> Par contre, l'idée d'un regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule, me paraît intelligente... et intéressante.




Un peu comme feu Netscape 7 ou Mozilla Suite... j'aime bien l'idée maisà chaque fois les logiiciels sont lourds.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme feu Netscape 7 ou Mozilla Suite... j'aime bien l'idée maisà chaque fois les logiiciels sont lourds.



Sans compter le côté usine à gaz qu'aurait inévitablement ce logiciel. 
Et j'ajoute que le principe d'applications séparées est tellement bon que Mcrosoft l'a reprise pour Vista.


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

Entièrement d'accord, ce qui m'a époustouflé avec les iApps, c'est leur légèreté et leur simplicité d'utilisation : tout tombe sous la main facilement, on ne se demande pas comment faire ceci ou celà, on ne clique pas sur 20 boutons pour faire telle ou telle action. Avec Mail, on a dans une fenêtre, dans un regard, à porté d'un clic, tout ce qui concerne les Mails... Intégrer tout en un c'est finalement alourdir, rajouter des clics, rendre la lisibilité moindre.
C'est cet esprit là qui me plait dans le Mac : plus léger, plus simple, plus convivial. Les iApps sont tellement bien que t'as envie de prendre plein de RdV et tu t'envoies des messages à toi même rien que pour profiter de l'appli 

Quant au Finder, je ne le trouve ni mieux ni pire que celui de Windows, simplement différent, et il y a surement mieux à faire de la part d'Apple (la visualisation des photos est mieux faite sous Windows par exemple). Et il n'y a pas de bouton pour remonter dans l'arborescence, il faut faire pomme+clic soit une touche de plus que sous Windows grrr


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

- Coredata est sortie il y a peu mais n'est pas utilisé (cela permettrait de réduire la taille et le coté usine à gaz d'un regroupement d'appli)

- dans mail, ical et ichat, carnet d'adresse est déjà présent la modification serait donc minimum

- enfin dans mail il y a déjà une fonction apparentée à ichat (il est indiqué si la personne est connecté ou pas)

Cela permettrait une gestion des contact plus facile (actuellement assez compliqué) en se rapporchant des avantages de thunderbird (plus que de outlook)


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai fini par arrêter d'utiliser Mozilla car lorsque l'un des éléments plantait, tout plantait d'un coup. En terme d'occupation mémoire, Safari + Mail était à peu près équivalent à Mozilla (navigateur + mail) et inférieur à Firefox + Thunderbird.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

Personnellment je trouve le Finder supérieur à celui de Windows pour 2 raisons :
- la vue en colonnes
- la possibilité d'accéder directement au contenu des volumes externes ou amovibles depuis le bureau.


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Au fait, qu'est-ce qui fait qu'on n'utilise pas Safari + Mail ? Meme mon Firefox sur PC est pas parfait selon les sites, il faudrait idealement utiliser plusieurs browsers. Mais il me semble qu'au moins Safari est performant sur OS X. Mail est plutot leger mais, finalement, pas besoin d'accuses de reception ou de fonctions particulieres, donc ca me va.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2006)

Mail me convient parfaitement, maintenant que toute ma chaîne de messagerie est (enfin) au point. Les boîtes virtuelles fonctionnent très bien : rapides et efficaces. Je n'ai presque plus de règles de filtrage. Ayant maintenant un autre anti-spam je suis bien tranquille de ce point de vue aussi. Là, Mail l'emporte sur thunderbird qui est assez lourd et moins performant sur les boîtes virtuelles.
Quant à Safari, il a détrôné Firefox chez moi pour son côté simple et direct ... mais depuis la version 1.0 de Camino, c'est ce dernier que j'utilise constamment. En définitive j'utilise les navigateurs suivants par ordre décroissant : Camino > Opera > Safari > eLinks > Firefox.

Mais avant tout : qu'Apple ne nous bourre pas tout dans une application mammouth !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Les boîtes virtuelles fonctionnent très bien : rapides et efficaces. Je n'ai presque plus de règles de filtrage.



Je suppose que tu parles des BAL intelligentes.   Je les utilise également pour ranger mes mails et je trouve ça nickel.


----------



## Lived Eht (5 Avril 2006)

Je pensais à une chose encore... Apple devrait virer cette texture de metal brossé horrible!!!
La texture des nouvelles iApps est bien plus agréable.


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

Je crois tenir un scoop 

Boot Camp sera une nouveauté intégré à Leopard 
Mais on quitte le domaine de la rumeur, là...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Je crois tenitr un scoop... Léopard est le nom de code de la version retardée de Vista...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je crois tenitr un scoop... Léopard est le nom de code de la version retardée de Vista...



Non, non : c'est Escargot !


----------



## tatouille (6 Avril 2006)

que des bétises ... 

NO ETA alors attendez :rateau:


----------



## pickwick (6 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Personnellment je trouve le Finder supérieur à celui de Windows pour 2 raisons :
> - la vue en colonnes
> - la possibilité d'accéder directement au contenu des volumes externes ou amovibles depuis le bureau.




Je suis à 10.0000 % d'accord avec toi !!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

Dans l'article du monde sur Boot Camp; il y a un paragraphe qui m'intrigue:


> "Apple envisage de lancer en août la nouvelle version de son système Mac OS, qui comprendra une option Windows. Selon Whitmore, cela pourrait permettre au constructeur californien de prendre des parts de marché lors de la période des fêtes de Noël, la sortie du nouveau système d'exploitation Vista de Microsoft ayant été repoussée à 2007."


Ils la sortent d'où cette info? Leopard sortirait au mois d'août ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'article du monde sur Boot Camp; il y a un paragraphe qui m'intrigue:
> 
> Ils la sortent d'où cette info? Leopard sortirait au mois d'août ?



Je pense qu'ils se sont plantés et qu'en août sera présenté les premières images de Léopard mais qu'il ne sortira qu'en fin d'année ou au début de l'année prochaine. C'est du moins ce que j'avais compris.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Faut pas leur en vouloir, ce ne sont que des journalistes, après tout ...
Vérifier ce qu'ils écrivent semble ne pas faire partie de leur travail.


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

j'aimerais bien que leopard permette d'ecouter de la musique meme lorsque l'écran de mon ibook est rabatu.. un tit souhait comme ca


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien que leopard permette d'ecouter de la musique meme lorsque l'écran de mon ibook est rabatu.. un tit souhait comme ca



Tu devrais en faire part à Apple.


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais en faire part à Apple.



ouah!! décidement j'ai de bonnes idées! apres avoir proposé un materiel revolutionnaire pour contenir la chaleur des macbookpro: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132917&page=3&highlight=mitterand

je propose une autre idée inventive (bon... ca existe deja mais bon...)

t'as pas le mail d'apple?


----------



## vintz72 (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Encore des rumeurs...
> 
> Par contre, l'idée d'un regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule, me paraît intelligente... et intéressante.



Mouais, bof... moi par exemple, je n'utilise ni iChat ni Mail, alors une grosse appli bien lourde pour mon carnet d'adresses et mon calendrier, je ne trouve pas ça génial.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas le mail d'apple?



Tu peux aller là.


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2006)

tu peux deja commencer par ça


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

merci les vieux! j'ai tapé mon texte et c'est envoyé chez apple. je leur ai aussi parlé de mon idée *R.E.V.O.L.U.T.I.O.N.A.I.R.E *pour contenir la chaleur du macbookpro  
il reste plus que ca entre en production et qu'il m'en envoie un exemplaire pour me remercier de l'aide  *I.NC.R.O.Y.A.B.L.E *que je leur ai apporté!


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> merci les vieux! j'ai tapé mon texte et c'est envoyé chez apple. je leur ai aussi parlé de mon idée *R.E.V.O.L.U.T.I.O.N.A.I.R.E *pour contenir la chaleur du macbookpro
> il reste plus que ca entre en production et qu'il m'en envoie un exemplaire pour me remercier de l'aide  *I.NC.R.O.Y.A.B.L.E *que je leur ai apporté!



incroyable  les mac supportent DVD


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

rigole pas! quand les macbookpro ne chaufferont plus grace à moi, je viendrais te voir et la on rigolera hein! :rateau:
sinon, comment ca s'appelle le systeme de chauffage qui se trouve à la gare francois mitterand??


----------



## iota (10 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				dvd a dit:
			
		

> mon idée *R.E.V.O.L.U.T.I.O.N.A.I.R.E *pour contenir la chaleur du macbookpro


Si il y a bien une chose que ne veux pas Apple, c'est que le MacBook Pro contienne la chaleur  qu'il dégage !

@+
iota


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

oui mais apple veut il bruler ses gentils clients?? 
ce que je veux dire, c'est que ca materiaux permettrait de garder une temperature froide qui est *constante*. Bien sur, le processus d'expulsion de la chaleur n'est pas remise en cause.


----------



## iota (10 Avril 2006)

Ben justement, en chauffant, le MacBook contribue physiquement à la dissipation de la chaleur dégagée par les différents composants (en quelque sorte, il fait office de dissipateur thermique).

Si tu utilises un matériau isolant et/ou non conducteur pour contenir la chaleur, il faut alors prévoir plus de bouches d'aérations est un système de refroidissement plus efficace, ce qui revient, aujourd'hui, à augmenter le flux d'air qui traverse l'ordinateur.

Pour ce faire, deux possibilités, augmenter soit la taille soit la vitesse des ventilateurs (ou les deux). Comme il est difficile dans un MacBook pro de jouer sur la taille des ventilateurs, il faut jouer sur leur vitesse. La conséquence étant alors une augmentation significative du bruit dégager.

Aujourd'hui, Apple (et les autres fabricants) doivent trouver le juste équilibre entre la monté en température de la coque et le bruit dégagé par le système de ventilation. Vouloir rendre totalement froid le MacBook ne me semble vraiment pas une bonne approche.

@+
iota


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, en chauffant, le MacBook contribue physiquement à la dissipation de la chaleur dégagée par les différents composants (en quelque sorte, il fait office de dissipateur thermique).
> 
> Si tu utilises un matériau isolant et/ou non conducteur pour contenir la chaleur, il faut alors prévoir plus de bouches d'aérations est un système de refroidissement plus efficace, ce qui revient, aujourd'hui, à augmenter le flux d'air qui traverse l'ordinateur.
> 
> ...


oui je comprends ton approche qui est pertinente. mais tu veux me faire croire qu'une boite qui a vendu des baladeurs sans ecran de 1Go n'est pas capable d'inventer de nouveaux refroidissements?? 

sérieusement, dans mon approche je pensais uniquement a doter ce macbook de ce matériau au niveau de la coque inférieur. la coque exterieure resterait libre et permettrait d'une certaine facon de dégager la chaleur.
d'autre part, la chaleur n'est pas dégagée en permanence par le macbooK; dans le systeme de chauffage qu'il y a a francois mitterand, le matériau ne conduit quasiment pas la chaleur, mais il reste quand memes de residus.


----------



## iota (10 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> oui je comprends ton approche qui est pertinente. mais tu veux me faire croire qu'une boite qui a vendu des baladeurs sans ecran de 1Go n'est pas capable d'inventer de nouveaux refroidissements??


C'est pas vraiment le problème.
Les évolutions futures que l'on va connaître en terme de refroidissement ne sont pas liées uniquement au système de refroidissement. Actuellement, il y a un grand nombre de paramètres sur lesquels Apple n'a aucune influence, par exemple, la dissipation thermique des processeurs intel, des GPU Ati, des disques durs...

C'est sur l'ensemble de ces points qu'il faut travailler (intel met au point de nouveaux processus de gravure de processeur, de nouveaux matériaux utilisant les nano-technologies sont mis au point...).

A l'heure actuelle, n'intervenir que sur la coque ne servirait pas à grand chose.

Au passage, si tu enfermes une première coque qui dissipe la chaleur dans une seconde coque isolante, ça n'a aucun intérêt, puisque tu empêches la chaleur de "s'échapper" 

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (10 Avril 2006)

Excusez moi, mais il me semble que le sujet de ce fil est Leopard, et pas le MacBook Pro


----------



## iota (10 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, mais il me semble que le sujet de ce fil est Leopard, et pas le MacBook Pro


C'est vrai... milles excuses 

Donc, pour Léopard, le top ce serait qu'il intègre la virtualisation (en exploitant évidement les possibilités des derniers processeur Intel), que ce soit de manière "fenêtrée" (avec un OS maître, en l'occurrence Léopard) ou par l'intermédiaire d'un hyperviseur (tous les OS exécutés au même niveau).

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (10 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... milles excuses


C'est pas grave, c'est juste que je croyais que je m'étais trompé de fil en parcourant cette page...  



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour Léopard, le top ce serait qu'il intègre la virtualisation (en exploitant évidement les possibilités des derniers processeur Intel), que ce soit de manière "fenêtrée" (avec un OS maître, en l'occurrence Léopard) ou par l'intermédiaire d'un hyperviseur (tous les OS exécutés au même niveau).



Si Parallels est capable de le faire (plus ou moins bien paraît-il, mais ce n'est qu'un début), je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait techniquement Apple de mettre ça au point, non ?
Ca valoriserait d'ailleurs bien davantage OS X que le dual boot actuel, qui met les 2 OS face à face, alors que dans la virtualisation, OS X resterait l'OS maître, et Windows ne porterait jamais aussi bien son nom, puisqu'il serait enfermé dans une fenêtre (même s'il serait souhaitable d'avoir un mode plein écran pour les jeux...).


----------



## nogdra (10 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, c'est juste que je croyais que je m'étais trompé de fil en parcourant cette page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est clair, ton idée me plait bien, j'achète ! lol


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas! quand les macbookpro ne chaufferont plus grace à moi, je viendrais te voir et la on rigolera hein! :rateau:
> sinon, comment ca s'appelle le systeme de chauffage qui se trouve à la gare francois mitterand??


oui je me marre 
j'ai été gentil mais bon ta théorie est d'un point de vue thermo-dynamique 

foireuse ...

donc présente là le ridicule ca ne tue pas ...

de plus mets moi en équation ton raisonnement; les caratéristiques thermo dynamique et électro-magnétique de tes matériaux (la partie facile ) et on en reparlera

put1 fait attention a ce que tu dis ... et avec qui ... 
y'a des mecs au cea qui travaillent sur ce genre de problématiques avec des biologistes ... par ailleurs ...

et monsieur géo trouve tout ...

bon enfin no-comment ...


----------



## Ploumette (11 Avril 2006)

Et bien pour ma part, étant sous Imac G4 800 Mhz, à seulement 512 M°, et tournant sous TIGER, je rejoins une partie des membres quant au risque de " l'usine à gaz " !... :hein: 

Nous n'avons tous les moyens de renouveler la machine en soi, même si, nous lui accordons le " plus " qu'elle peut recevoir, tout en sachant pertinemment, que nous ne résisterons, à l'achat du nouveau système d'Apple à savoir donc, " Léopard " !...

De plus, je ne me sers de toutes les applis intégrées jusqu'à ce jour, à savoir IChat, ICal et fort peu du Carnet d'adresse ... aussi, je ne souhaite pas du tout, qu'Apple nous embarque le tout, dans une seule et même appli ...

Personnellement, je travaille au quotidien, avec un gourmand gargantuesque, nommé Photoshop d'Adobe ... version CS2 ... et croyez, malgré le G5 2x2 Ghz à 512 M°, que je ressens l'usine à gaz en permanence, car Adobe a eu la formidable idée, de dégrouper l'explorateur de fichiers, en une seule appli nommée " Bridge ", et qui consomme les 3/4 et de la mémoire vive, et de la puissance du G5, lequel, donne la sensation d'essayer de décoller du sol, sans jamais y parvenir !!! 

L'exemple cité est ... certes inverse mais c'est un bon exemple " d'usine à gaz ", et je ne souhaite qu'Apple en arrive à adopter cette décision ... déjà que leurs MAJ sont extrêmements lourdes, et proposent des MAJ d'applis dont on ne sert forcément ... :hein: 

L'idée d'un multi-dock est interressante si développé dans l'esprit " Dragthing "... 

Quant au Finder ... je dois reconnaître que lorsque je regarde le bureau Windows de mes collègues ... c'est la cave et le grenier réunis !!!  

Il est normal, qu'un système évolue ... et d'ailleurs, avec l'intégration Intel, il serait souhaitable qu'Apple incorpore d'emblée à " Léopard ", un antivirus ... mais l'essentiel, est que le système sache évoluer intelligemment, et non évoluer parce qu'il faut que la marque fasse quelque bénéfice !!!

Ne vous endormez pas, j'ai bientôt fini !!!  

En un mot, mon souhait se résume, à la vélocité préservée depuis OSX, et aussi ( mais c'est utopique ! ) d'éviter l'intégration de nouvelles IApps, dont certains modèles ne peuvent bénéficier ... d'une part, cela alourdi le disque dur, et d'autre part ... ça frustre !!!  

L'Imac G4 ne bénéficie de Core-Image ... alors qu'au boulot ... c'est du bonheur !!!  

Voilà, voilà !!! 

Vous pouvez à présen, prendre une aspirine !!!  

Bonne journée !


----------



## fredintosh (11 Avril 2006)

Hier, je me suis amusé à créer un nouveau compte utilisateur, en activant le "finder simplifié".  
Quel bonheur !  Quel repos pour l'esprit ! Il y a 50 fois moins d'options de présentation inutiles, on va à l'essentiel, et l'utilisation du finder est ultra rapide.
Je conseille à tous de faire l'expérience, juste pour voir. Ca rappelle les premiers Macs des années 80 où tout était si SIMPLE, et pas moins fonctionnel.  
Evidemment, comme c'est estampillé "contrôle parental", les logiciels internet sont bridés, mais sur le principe, je trouve que Leopard devrait essayer de renouer avec cette simplicité. Autour de moi, ça risque de switcher et j'appréhende le moment où je vais devoir les former et leur expliquer que finalement, Mac OS X, c'est pas si simple et instinctif, il y a plein de trucs et de détails à savoir...

L'idée d'un finder à la iTunes ou à la iPhoto serait donc intéressante. Je verrais bien un genre de tableau de bord qui pourrait si on le veut remplir tout l'écran, qui contiendrait aussi les petites iApps, Mail, iCal, Carnet d'adresses, etc, que l'on puisse activer et visualiser *(ou pas)* à l'intérieur même de ce tableau de bord. On pourrait aussi rechercher et lancer ses autres applications et ses fichiers. On pourrait également régler quelques préférences essentielles, ou faire quelques opérations via des icones (graver un CD, etc.) directement sur ce tableau, et non pas à partir de menus fastidieux. Ca éviterait à l'utilisateur lambda d'aller farfouiller dans l'ancien finder, de renommer des trucs qu'il faut pas, de voir des fichiers inutiles, ou de se perdre dans les menus, etc.
Peut-être même que d'un seul clic, ce tableau de bord pourrait se transformer en iTunes ou en iPhoto...

Bref, l'idée serait de pouvoir utiliser son Mac sans jamais s'embêter à mettre les mains dans le moteur (mais de laisser à ceux qui le souhaitent la possibilité de le faire, bien sûr). Aujourd'hui, sauf à activer le finder simplifié  (un peu humiliant quand même), un utilisateur novice ou même un peu expérimenté peut assez souvent se retrouver confronté à des problèmes ou juste des choix techniques qui le dépassent et qui l'empêchent de profiter pleinement et simplement de sa machine.

OK, tout ça risque de bouffer un peu de puissance, mais peut-être pas tant que ça au final. Ca, c'est pas notre problème, c'est celui d'Apple.   
En tous les cas, ce serait une bonne façon de se démarquer très clairement de Vista, qui malgré son maquillage graphique, semble conserver un concept d'utilisation très traditionnel qui pourrait alors devenir _has been_.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Avril 2006)

Heu juste une question sur Boot camp ... et les PPC :

Comment ça va se goupiller tout ça sur PPC ? On pourra je pense sur Intel activer cette fonction et non sur PPC ou alors ce sera une finction déjà active, et si c'est le cas sur PPC ça va se traduire comment ?

La virtualisation marchera pas sur PPC je suppose ... ?


----------



## dvd (12 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui je me marre
> j'ai été gentil mais bon ta théorie est d'un point de vue thermo-dynamique
> 
> foireuse ...
> ...


waouh! tu devrais t'inscrire a l'election "miss chevilles qui enflent! tu finiras suremement premier!"

*"put1 fait attention a ce que tu dis... et avec qui*"
la c'est sur que tu finis premier hein! c'est vrai que je suis un qu'un pauvre macuser de la france d'en bas! oh Tatouille qui sait tout, peut tu nous expliquer, en termes simples, *afin que les ignorants de mon espèce comprennent,*comment on fabrique un ordinateur? mais te salis pas hein! reste dans ton fauteuil en regardant les autres avec condescendance

*"et monsieur géo trouve tout"*
moi au moins, je n'ai pas la prétention de peter plus haut que mon c..

et avec le sourire s'il vous plait!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Heu juste une question sur Boot camp ... et les PPC :
> 
> Comment ça va se goupiller tout ça sur PPC ? On pourra je pense sur Intel activer cette fonction et non sur PPC ou alors ce sera une finction déjà active, et si c'est le cas sur PPC ça va se traduire comment ?
> 
> La virtualisation marchera pas sur PPC je suppose ... ?



En l'état actuel des choses, la seule façon de faire tourner Windows est d'utiliser un émulateur comme Virtual PC, les fonctions de Boot Camp et consorts restant réservés aux Mac Intel.


----------



## g3hax (13 Avril 2006)

j'attend qu'il puisse tourner correctement sur mon g4 533

mais c'qui serai vraiment genial c un espace de travail en cube pour passer d'un systeme à l'autre, comme ça :

http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/

s'ils font ça, je brule un cierge pour Steve Jobs


----------



## jem25 (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas lu tout les messages mais a votre avis les accromacs leopard sera compatible powerpc parceque moi j'ai acheté y'a deux mois un powerbook (la dernière génération) et cela me ferait vraiment ch... de ne pas puvoir mettre tout les logiciel que je veux enfin voila je m'inquite un petit peu de l'importance que apple porte aux macintel:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Heureusement qu'il sera compatible PPC


----------



## jem25 (13 Avril 2006)

il parit qu'on pourra mettre des logiciel windows sans installer windows un peu comme X11 si c'est le cas le tueur de PC va naitre ce serait vraiment cool parce que virtualpc ca reste de la grosse daube ( 6Go pour mettre une installation faut pas deconner en plus ca rame) moi franchement je voit pas ce qu'il peuvent apporter de plus que tiger p'être un peu plus de couleurs?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> il parit qu'on pourra mettre des logiciel windows sans installer windows un peu comme X11 si c'est le cas le tueur de PC va naitre ce serait vraiment cool parce que virtualpc ca reste de la grosse daube ( 6Go pour mettre une installation faut pas deconner en plus ca rame) moi franchement je voit pas ce qu'il peuvent apporter de plus que tiger p'être un peu plus de couleurs?



BootCamp ca te dis qq chose ?


----------



## jem25 (13 Avril 2006)

:mouais: oui je connais je suis nouveau mais pas ignare moi je te parle d'un prog qui emule un pc COMME X11 quoi boot camp te permet de booter sur un os mais c'est l'un ou l'autre


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: oui je connais je suis nouveau mais pas ignare moi je te parle d'un prog qui emule un pc COMME X11 quoi boot camp te permet de booter sur un os mais c'est l'un ou l'autre



Lis les sujets sur BootCamp ou vas voir sur http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Avril 2006)

Sinon, tu parles peut-être de Parallels. Je sais qu'on en parle ICI .

Mais tout ces trucs sont pour les MacIntel.


----------



## Starjoin (14 Avril 2006)

Non il parle simplement d'une ému native des prog windows directement dans l'interface OSX sans passer par un dualboot ni une virtualisation.

Je pense pas que ça arrive un jour perso. Et encore heureux !
OSX est OSX point barre. Et franchement, mise à part les jeux et deux ou trois trucs, je vois pas ce qui manque niveau logithéque sur mac...
Pour les jeux, tu install bootcamp et puis voilà !

Maintenant, comme le pense les autres, jem tu as dû confondre entre l'intégration de bootcamp à la base de léopard. Et non un logiciel d'ému natif !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

Starjoin a dit:
			
		

> Non il parle simplement d'une ému native des prog windows directement dans l'interface OSX sans passer par un dualboot ni une virtualisation.
> 
> Je pense pas que ça arrive un jour perso. Et encore heureux !
> OSX est OSX point barre. Et franchement, mise à part les jeux et deux ou trois trucs, je vois pas ce qui manque niveau logithéque sur mac...
> ...




Ca arrivera


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Quelle horreur ! :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2006)

g3hax a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'il puisse tourner correctement sur mon g4 533
> 
> mais c'qui serai vraiment genial c un espace de travail en cube pour passer d'un systeme à l'autre, comme ça :
> 
> ...



ce serait bien sur gl par exemple de demander l'avis de graphiste pour inclure le lissage ...
et la transparence l'ombrage on est pas obligé de le faire tout autour de la fenetre 

résultat comme looking glass ca a du potentiel mais c'est toujours moche 

je lutte contre cet état de fait mais cela manque de graphistes et gui designers pro
et c'est dommage pt1 on est en 2006 ................


----------



## doctor maybe (15 Avril 2006)

J'avais envie de rajouter mon grain de sel a cette discussion:

trouver moi qqch de louche sur cette page web!                                            http://www.apple.com/remotedesktop/remoteassistance.html


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> J'avais envie de rajouter mon grain de sel a cette discussion:
> 
> trouver moi qqch de louche sur cette page web!                                            http://www.apple.com/remotedesktop/remoteassistance.html







La photo en bas à droite ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Non lequel ?


----------



## doctor maybe (15 Avril 2006)

exacte!! et je doute que l'on puisse faire ca a l'aide de bootcamp , alors serais ce de leopard que ce screen a ete pris??


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

"Thanks to screen sharing, you can observe one, 10, even 50 screens in action simultaneously, allowing you to closely monitor your network. And that&#8217;s your entire network &#8212; not just Macs &#8212; *you can also view and control the screens of any Virtual Network Computing (VNC)-enabled computer, including Windows, Linux, and UNIX. When a user needs assistance, you take control of any individual screen and view the remote desktop in full-screen mode."



*


----------



## ficelle (15 Avril 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> J'avais envie de rajouter mon grain de sel a cette discussion:
> 
> trouver moi qqch de louche sur cette page web!                                            http://www.apple.com/remotedesktop/remoteassistance.html




ARD est compatible vnc depuis la version precedente, donc no problemo pour prendre des stations linux ou windows en remote...

rien à voir avec de la virtualisation


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Grillaid


----------



## ficelle (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Grillaid



:affraid: 

tu parles en quoi, là ? 



apple aura peut etre mieux à faire que de s'occuper de virtualisation, d'autres s'en chargent tres bien


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

La virtualisation marche mieux que Boot Camp ?


----------



## rhodmac (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La virtualisation marche mieux que Boot Camp ?



cela ne peu pas "marcher" mieux, mais disons que c'est 10000000000%
plus pratique d'avoir accès à plusieurs OS dans un même environnement
que d'avoir à rebooter à chaque fois, enfin c'est mon avis, même si on peut 
qqes % de puissance.


----------



## dvd (16 Avril 2006)

vu le nombre de fenetres dispo, un 20" est obligatoire


----------



## newjack (17 Avril 2006)

Ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans les prémonitions de MacTouch : "une vitesse globale amélioré de 35 à 40% (particulièrement sur Intel)"

Mon système est bien entretenu et tourne parfaitement bien mais il faut avouer que certaines applications made by Apple sont bien trop lourdes même sur un "petit" G5. Quand à la réactivité générale d'OsX, elle peut elle aussi être largement améliorée...


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Rumeur rumeur... on parle ici de l'arrivé d'un nouveau noyau pour Leopard.
Il remplacerait le noyau MACH actuel pour quelque chose de nouveau (mais quoi ?).

Perso, j'y crois pas trop mais bon...

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (18 Avril 2006)

Ben moi j'y crois! J'ai un pote fan des systèmes UNIX qui m'a parlé de cette éventualité le lendemain même du départ d'Avie Tevanian! Pour lui, le noyau actuel serait remplacé par un noyau linux...

Argument avancé, la lourdeur des solutions serveurs (logicielles s'entend) Apple comparées aux solutions linux. Selon lui, un changement de noyau ne se verrait pas pour des utilisateurs comme nous mais le gain serait assez important pour qui utilise des serveurs.


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2006)

Ouais... mais bon après la transition OS9 -> OSX, la transition PPC -> x86, si ils en remettent une couche avec une transition MACH -> ???, je crois que les développeurs vont pas trop apprécier 

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (18 Avril 2006)

voui :rose:

Je m'y connais pas trop, mais les programmes faisant appel au noyau sont-ils si nombreux? 

Et si oui, à chaque fois, il ne doit s'agir que de quelques requêtes, non?

Même si je suis d'accord sur le fait que cela risquerait de chambouler pas mal de chose, Apple semble depuis quelques temps vouloir remettre beaucoup de choses à plat...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais bon après la transition OS9 -> OSX, la transition PPC -> x86, si ils en remettent une couche avec une transition MACH -> ???, je crois que les développeurs vont pas trop apprécier
> 
> @+
> iota


C'est exactement ça que je me dis, s'ils commencent à faire tout le temps des transitions; je pense que des gens même s'ils adorent Apple, vont vraiment commencer en avoir marre. Je pense que Apple va d'abord se consacré à la finition de cette transition PPC -> Intel. Et puis après, .....
Mais tout faire en même temps, ça serait carément le foutoir!


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> voui :rose:
> 
> Je m'y connais pas trop, mais les programmes faisant appel au noyau sont-ils si nombreux?


Ca dépend à quel niveau tu développe.
Par exemple les "kext" (Kernel Extension) tel qu'iScroll2 (pour avoir le défilement à 2 doigts sur les trackpads des anciens portables Apple) ne fonctionneront certainement plus.

Mais bon, d'un autre côté, MACH est un noyau très propre en terme de conception, mais relativement peu performant, d'ailleurs, dans Mac OS X, ce n'est pas un noyau purement MACH principalement pour cette raison (peut-être qu'ils vont passé sur un Hurd-L4 ). 

@+
iota


----------



## Fulvio (18 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais bon après la transition OS9 -> OSX, la transition PPC -> x86, si ils en remettent une couche avec une transition MACH -> ???, je crois que les développeurs vont pas trop apprécier
> 
> @+
> iota



Pour les développeurs, je sais pas, les API Carbon et Coca donnent suffisamment d'abstraction pour ne pas les brusquer. Bon, d'accord, ç'a déjà été dit pour le passage vers Intel... Mais là, on s'épargnerait des problèmes de "endian" ou d'optimisation du code selon le processeur. Peut-être juste un risque pour qui jongle avec les variables d'environnement.

Par contre, le micro-kernel MACH permet une certaines souplesse interdite à Linux, qui nécessite des re-compilations pour certains drivers. Encore qu'on doit pouvoir rendre ça transparent, si certaines distrib' ne le font pas déjà.

Il y a peut-être aussi un problème de licence, la BSD de Darwin étant plus souple que la GPL de Linux pour qui veut utiliser du code libre avec du code propriétaire.

Mais je me souviens d'un mot du big boss de Sun, Scott McNealy, juste avant l'annonce du switch vers Intel (si, si, juste avant), qui se félicitait de l'annonce et suggérait à Apple d'adopter Solaris comme base pour un prochaine version de Mac OS X. Entre temps, Sun à lancer OpenSolaris, soit la mise sous licence libre (CDDL) d'une partie du code de Solaris.

J'ai un faible pour Solaris, c'est le premier Unix que j'ai croisé, à l'IUT 

Mais bon, supposition que tout ça.


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Pour les développeurs, je sais pas, les API Carbon et Coca donnent suffisamment d'abstraction pour ne pas les brusquer.


Comme j'ai dit par la suite, ça dépend à quel niveau on travaille (exemple des extensions du kernel).
C'est sûr que pour une application full-cocoa ce n'est pas un problème et il y a fort à parier qu'un changement de kernel ne changerait rien pour une très large majorité des développeurs.

J'attends de voir, mais c'est vrai qu'un nouveau kernel pourrait redonner un petit coup de boost à OS X 

@+
iota


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

Bon, en définitive, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent... :sleep: 

Comme lors du passage 10.2 à 10.3, je crois que je vais passer mon tour pour Léopard et attendre la suivante. :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Si BootCamp integre , c tout


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

autant tiger , je n'étais pas vraiment convaincu , autant leopard , j'en attends beaucoup .. et encore plus à lire ce fil


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça que je me dis, s'ils commencent à faire tout le temps des transitions; je pense que des gens même s'ils adorent Apple, vont vraiment commencer en avoir marre. Je pense que Apple va d'abord se consacré à la finition de cette transition PPC -> Intel. Et puis après, .....
> Mais tout faire en même temps, ça serait carément le foutoir!



Ne t'inquiete pas, les programmeurs passent par des API, on ne discute pas avec le noyau. Ensuite, la vraie difference entre un noyau Linux (monolithique) et Mach (leger) c'est effectivement au niveau des drivers que ca se passe. Donc ne t'inquiete pas, c'est Apple qui controllera ca.

Adopter un noyau Linux c'est beneficier d'une colossale force de developpement, a la fois privee et libre. Il y a eu des tonnes de debat entre les deux architectures ; dans les faits un noyau monolithique, que l'on peut alleger avec des modules charges separement est plus simple a maintenir, notamment s'il faut etre tres reactif sur les failles de securite. Mach c'est beau et jouissif... au niveau conceptuel. Ca marche tres bien aujourd'hui avec OS X notamment. Mais les processus legers, je le redis, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus facile a blinder contre les attaques.

Enfin bon, si c'est une evolution qui parait tout a fait credible, l'integrer dans la 10.5 me parait un peu premature.


----------



## dvd (19 Avril 2006)

j'aimerai bien qu'itunes integre enfin (!) une fonction des intro... comme sur les lecteurs ou l'on peut ecouter les 30 (15) premieres secondes d'une chanson


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

... mais ca c'est pas Leopard... Perso j'aimerais un iPod enfin gapless... mais c'est aussi hors sujet  Desole...


----------



## Warflo (19 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en définitive, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent... :sleep:
> 
> Comme lors du passage 10.2 à 10.3, je crois que je vais passer mon tour pour Léopard et attendre la suivante. :rateau:


Gloups  
10.2 à 10.3 yavait une grosse difference quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2006)

La première image de Leopard !







   

PS : ne le croyez pas, c'est une connerie.


----------



## jonasmatic (19 Avril 2006)

heureusement que c'est du pîpo car si léopard c'était win-daube avec une interface os (winOSX 2) ...


----------



## Einbert (20 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'y crois! J'ai un pote fan des systèmes UNIX qui m'a parlé de cette éventualité le lendemain même du départ d'Avie Tevanian! Pour lui, le noyau actuel serait remplacé par un noyau linux...


Cela reviendrait à revenir en arrière, car Mach offre beaucoup plus de souplesse que le kernel Linux... :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Et en Francais ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Einbert (20 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour Léopard, le top ce serait qu'il intègre la virtualisation (en exploitant évidement les possibilités des derniers processeur Intel), que ce soit de manière "fenêtrée" (avec un OS maître, en l'occurrence Léopard) ou par l'intermédiaire d'un hyperviseur (tous les OS exécutés au même niveau).


Personnellement, je pense effectivement qu'Apple va choisir la solution d'un hyperviseur et nous pondant qqch à la zVM d'IBM. De plus, comme les nouveaux proc Intel supportent la virtualisation au niveau hardware, cela pourrait nous donner un indice de plus. On parle également de modifier le noyan, ben vouala. Pour l'utilisateur lambda qui ne veut que OS X, cela ne changerait rien à son habitude, resp. cela se passerait de toute façon de manière transparente; il ne verrait même pas que son système est en fait une machine virtuelle  .

Si ce n'est pas pour 10.5, ce sera pour 10.6  ... A moins que cela ne soit réservé pour 10.5 serveur, car là, la virtualisation fait vraiment du sens...

Enfin, nous verrons bien lors de la WWDC  .

++


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2006)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, nous verrons bien lors de la WWDC  .



reste à savoir si la conf a été reculé pour mieux sauter, ou simplement pour probleme de timming... 

ce que tu dis va dans le meme sens que ce qu'imagine Manu dans un autre thread, non ?

mais je pense qu'on va vers quelque chose "d'enorme"


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> reste à savoir si la conf a été reculé pour mieux sauter, ou simplement pour probleme de timming...
> 
> ce que tu dis va dans le meme sens que ce qu'imagine Manu dans un autre thread, non ?
> 
> mais je pense qu'on va vers quelque chose "d'enorme"




Comme quoi Ficelle ?


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi Ficelle ?




Les premiers virus sur mac


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La première image de Leopard !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



par contre les effets de transparence a outrance c'est moche et illisible


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Cela reviendrait à revenir en arrière, car Mach offre beaucoup plus de souplesse que le kernel Linux... :hein:


Ca c'est la theorie qu'on apprend en ecole d'inge et en DEA. En pratique c'est tres difficile a maintenir, et puis comme tout est hyper modularise il est tres difficile de controler tous les echanges inter process et d'eviter toute faille. Dans les faits, on apprend toujours Mach en ecole, mais la realite c'est Linux, et les poids lourds comme Sun et IBM vont tous dans le sens du "monolithisme" - avec quelques amenagements.

Aujourd'hui, noyau leger Mach ou monolithique Linux, ce n'est plus la question : l'evolution a deja decide d'elle-meme. On parle virtualisation et threading a tous les niveaux.


----------



## CBi (20 Avril 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Gloups
> 10.2 à 10.3 yavait une grosse difference quand même...



Oui, il y avait une différence, comme il y en a une entre 10.3 et 10.4, mais pour un utilisateur "domestique" qui fait de l'internet et des iApps... ?

Chez moi, depuis l'arrivée du iMac, j'ai fait 9.2->10.2->10.4, et j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir raté grand chose, même si j'ai depuis acheté à prix discount des os 10.3 pour équiper mes vieilles machines non Tigerisables.

Mon impression, c'est que d'une version à la suivante, on peut se poser la question, et que ce sera encore le cas pour Léopard, surtout si on n'a pas de Macintel. Par contre, 2 versions d'écart, là oui le gap est énorme...


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Cela reviendrait à revenir en arrière, car Mach offre beaucoup plus de souplesse que le kernel Linux... :hein:



ce qui est prevu c'est un passage progressivement sur un micro-kernel plus avancé 
car mach n'a pas été dépoussierré depuis la version 4 abandonné ....

passé sous un kernel linux est ridicule car l'avantage entre autre du noyeau/BSD layer
c'est que tu n'est pas obligé de tout recompiler quand tu ajoute une kext 

alors son copain ne connait rien au monde Unix 
BSD est une implementation de modele AT&T
de plus darwin utilise un store archive mach et non ELF

bon j'en passeet des meilleurs mais ce genre de fumisterie ca mérite un taquet


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est la theorie qu'on apprend en ecole d'inge et en DEA. En pratique c'est tres difficile a maintenir, et puis comme tout est hyper modularise il est tres difficile de controler tous les echanges inter process et d'eviter toute faille. Dans les faits, on apprend toujours Mach en ecole, mais la realite c'est Linux, et les poids lourds comme Sun et IBM vont tous dans le sens du "monolithisme" - avec quelques amenagements.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, noyau leger Mach ou monolithique Linux, ce n'est plus la question : l'evolution a deja decide d'elle-meme. On parle virtualisation et threading a tous les niveaux.



un micro-kernel est plus souple pour la virtualisation et le threading

_ il est tres difficile de controler tous les echanges inter process et d'eviter toute faille.
_ 
tu me le copira 2000 fois c'est pour ca bien-sur que darwin8 a une surcouche gardienne de type SELinux pour corriger les manquements du noyeau .....

-t'as compilé un noyeau linux combien de fois ? un noyeau BSD ? xnu ?
-as tu fait ta propre dist de linux ?
-as tu déjà écris un noyeau de type unix pour tripper ?

....

sur les projets Darwin/BSD nous sommes tous Linuxiens
et on défant Linux pour les bons côter de Linux 
et pas ce genre de discours douteux un *micro-kernel n'est pas a opposé à noyeau mono*

et meme si le papa de mach est partie de Apple, le head manager de darwin (Apple intern) reste http://people.freebsd.org/~jkh/

poses lui ta théorie et demandes lui de me faire une copie de la réponse 
c'est marrant de voir tous ces gens qui parlent du noyeau de darwin 
que je ne vois jamais sur les mailing-list xnu,kernel.org, kernel bsd, l4 ?

car ce sont les memes mon coco et y'a pas de gueguerre débile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

Réponse le 7 août 2006.


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> un micro-kernel est plus souple pour la virtualisation et threading
> 
> il est tres difficile de controler tous les echanges inter process et d'eviter toute faille.
> 
> ...



Bah dis donc, faut pas t'exciter comme ca, y'avait rien d'aggressif et de personnel la-dedans  Je sais de quoi je parle, je suis inge meme si le diplome je l'ai eu il y a quelques temps (et pas que celui-la d'ailleurs), et je connais tres bien Linux et BSD (FreeBSD pour tout dire) pour en avoir compile des palanquees de kernel.

Aujourd'hui tout ca je m'en tamponne le coquillard :love: Je suis dans l'industrie et j'ai appris a depasser les querelles de clocher. J'ai reve NeXT pendant longtemps, et Mach bien evidemment. Avec le temps et en regardant ce que chacun a fait dans son coin ET comment tout ca a evolue, je trouve que la voie Linux n'est pas aussi criticable que je peux le lire ici ou la.

Des querelles de clocher tout ca...  Mais nous sommes d'accord sur un point : si changement interne il y avait, ce serait transparent pour les developpeurs.


----------



## iota (20 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> reste à savoir si la conf a été reculé pour mieux sauter, ou simplement pour probleme de timming...


A mon avis, c'est plus pour être synchro avec Intel pour la présentation du remplaçant du PowerMac qui utilisera les tout nouveaux processeurs basés sur l'architecture Core.

@+
iota


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bah dis donc, faut pas t'exciter comme ca, y'avait rien d'aggressif et de personnel la-dedans  Je sais de quoi je parle, je suis inge meme si le diplome je l'ai eu il y a quelques temps (et pas que celui-la d'ailleurs), et je connais tres bien Linux et BSD (FreeBSD pour tout dire) pour en avoir compile des palanquees de kernel.
> 
> Aujourd'hui tout ca je m'en tamponne le coquillard :love: Je suis dans l'industrie et j'ai appris a depasser les querelles de clocher. J'ai reve NeXT pendant longtemps, et Mach bien evidemment. Avec le temps et en regardant ce que chacun a fait dans son coin ET comment tout ca a evolue, je trouve que la voie Linux n'est pas aussi criticable que je peux le lire ici ou la.
> 
> Des querelles de clocher tout ca...  Mais nous sommes d'accord sur un point : si changement interne il y avait, ce serait transparent pour les developpeurs.



y'avait rien de personnel ds mon intervention et je ne suis pas du tout énervé j'essaye
juste de faire un constat beaucoup de gens ont le mot à dire sur des projets auxquels ils ne participent pas...

 avoir compile des palanquees de kernel.
dans quel but ...
  je suis inge ... je le suis aussi et je m'en tape le coquillard vu le niveau de sortie en France ...

ce qui m'importe c'est d'apporter des corrections à pthread sous darwin
ainsi que de participer activement au projet Fedora (entre autre hack du noyeau )
... et bien sûr au port system gnu-darwin ...

ceux qui voient des guerres de clochers la dedans ne participent pas à ses projets 
c'est le constat


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Non sérieux en Francais ca donne quoi dans le texte ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non sérieux en Francais ca donne quoi dans le texte ?


faut revoir le kernel de mac os x pour que ca marche encore mieux .. enfin c est ce que j ai cru comprendre ..


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2006)

@StJohnPerse: Laisse, c'est pas traduisible ...  

Le noyau est le coeur du système (on s'en doutait ...).
Il y a deux tendances :
- micro-noyau [exemple : MACH] : petit, donc, ne propose que le minimum ; viennent ensuite le compléter à mesure les éléments dont on a besoin (pilotes notamment) 
- noyau monolithique [exemple : Linux] : le noyau est plus imposant et contient dès le départ de nombreux composants (voire tous, si on sait quel est l'ensemble du matériel et des fonctionnalités demandés).
Il y a des tenants pour chacune des deux tendances. Bien entendu, rien d'absolu dans tout ça : les monolithiques permettent quand même des chargements dynamiques de composants et les micro-noyau prennent éventuellement un peu d'embompoint.

Il y a aussi une guéguerre assez stérile entre les extrémistes de chaque camp. Comme d'hab' quoi. J'espère t'avoir un peu éclairé ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Bien ouais mais pour des néophytes en linux et autre Sun ca pourrait etre sympathique de savoir


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

l'essence meme d'un u-kernel c'est le multithread 

un u-kernel n'est pas un kernel d'OS

u-kernel/ OS Kernel 

L4Linux
L4/Linux Layer

DarwinXNU
mach/BSD Layer

darbat
l4/Darwin BSD Layer

note : darwin vient juste de devenir un noyeau Unix stable et mature avec la version 8
désolé mais sur le CVS les versions (current + 2) ultérieures du noyeau reste basée sur Mach

1- changer de noyeau couperait toute compatibilité descendante et serait un travail à long terme
2- Linux et LGPL ne peuvent pas faire bon ménage avec l'utilisation commercial d'Apple
on est pas dans le cas de vendre des solutions Linux

3 - pourquoi se couper du modele SYS v-V
4 - depuis l'evolution du noyeau Linux la tendance est plutot de le modulariser
plutot que de rajouter en dur

il existe deja un linux-layer pour darwin
je vois pas l'avantage d'un kernel linux-desktop sans xfree-gtk gnome
alors de la à faire une couche cocoa sous linux qui est maintenant tellement
dépendante de sa base ...


je pourrais ajouter beaucoup à cette liste


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> @StJohnPerse: Laisse, c'est pas traduisible ...
> 
> Le noyau est le coeur du système (on s'en doutait ...).
> Il y a deux tendances :
> ...



Tres bien resume. Et je le repete, je ne suis ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, j'espere que l'efficacite va l'emporter.


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

L'avantage avec tatouille, c'est qu'on ne comprend rien


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tres bien resume. Et je le repete, je ne suis ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, j'espere que l'efficacite va l'emporter.


dans le monde de l'industrie c'est pas l'efficacité qui prime c'est l'argent
dans l'industrie on apprend rien d'autre que produire efficacement

j'aime 'industrie j'aime le carriérisme et ceux qui prétendent apprendre
quelque chose dans l'industrie du genre maintenant voila je suis grand 

le monde marche comme ça pour 5% de cette planète qui impose aux autres

pour faire simple passer à un noyeau Linux couterait la peau du cul


----------



## fredintosh (20 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> l'essence meme d'un u-kernel c'est le multithread
> 
> un u-kernel n'est pas un kernel d'OS
> 
> ...





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage avec tatouille, c'est qu'on ne comprend rien


Oui, d'ailleurs, je me suis permis de copier ce post d'anthologie dans le Kamoulox. 

Ne te vexe pas, Tatouille, c'est juste pour rire...

Edit :


			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pour faire simple passer à un noyeau Linux couterait la peau du cul


Ah, ça j'ai compris !


----------



## tatouille (20 Avril 2006)

je ne me vexe pas  je m'en fou même  et va jouer avec tes amis  

merde se faire emmerder par l'équipe de joueur de playstation


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2006)

Hé bien, messieurs ! Est-ce la peine de se chauffer ?
Après tout, ici, c'est la section Rumeurs, pas Règlement de compte à OK Corral ...

D'autant que si l'on n'est pas dénué de sens critique, on pourra convenir que chaque approche a ses atouts, sans avoir besoin de s'avoiner un bon coup.
Ce que j'en dis, hein ...

Ce qui est clair est que Tatouille a raison sur un point (au moins  ) : changer de noyau est un gros travail. Pas seulement pour la partie grand public mais aussi pour la partie serveur où, généralement, on cherche à bichonner son sytème pour qu'il soit au point.
Je ne vois de raison à un tel investissement qu'un blocage dans l'évolution de l'OS. Par exemple (c'est le premier qui me vient à l'esprit) pour le SMP. Mais je n'y crois pas : changer de noyau serait plutôt passer de Mac OS X à Mac OS XI, à mon avis.

Et, perso, je me demande si Apple a déjà une équipe planchant sur Mac OS XI ...


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et, perso, je me demande si Apple a déjà une équipe planchant sur Mac OS XI ...


Tout dépend de quand ils comptent le sortir


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Bof, apres tout ils ont bien surpris tout MacGe en sortant que depuis 5 ans leur OS X tournait sous Intel. Alors pourquoi pas annoncer que toutes les Keynotes sont faites depuis un OS X Linux ?  

Enfin bon, tout ca c'est bien joli, mais perso c'est le genre de truc auquel je ne m'interesse plus tant que ca ne m'apportera rien de concret dans l'immediat.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (20 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je ne me vexe pas  je m'en fou même  et va jouer avec tes amis
> 
> merde se faire emmerder par l'équipe de joueur de playstation


 
Game, Set & Match!

(Pour le reste j'ai rien compris non plus....  )


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bof, apres tout ils ont bien surpris tout MacGe en sortant que depuis 5 ans leur OS X tournait sous Intel



le maintient en interne de Rapshody pour intel a souvent été évoqué 

par contre, les travaux de transitive (rosetta) n'ont étés dévoillés qu'au moment de la rumeur sur la transition...

tu vas voir qu'à la wwdc, ils vont nous ressortir le projet StarTrek en virtualisé, histoire de faire acheter des mac à ceux qui sont encore coincé dans les systémes 7 à 9


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le maintient en interne de Rapshody pour intel a souvent été évoqué
> 
> par contre, les travaux de transitive (rosetta) n'ont étés dévoillés qu'au moment de la rumeur sur la transition...
> 
> tu vas voir qu'à la wwdc, ils vont nous ressortir le projet StarTrek en virtualisé, histoire de faire acheter des mac à ceux qui sont encore coincé dans les systémes 7 à 9



Je savais meme pas qu'il y avait des users bloques avant MacOS 9.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Avril 2006)

Toujours on comprend rien a vos déclarations


----------



## Imaginus (21 Avril 2006)

Passez moi le popcorn...


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toujours on comprend rien a vos déclarations



Tu savais toi que des users tournaient encore sous des OS precedant MacOS 9 ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais toi que des users tournaient encore sous des OS precedant MacOS 9 ?


Exclusivement, je pense pas! Mais la moitié des personnes ici on des macs qui tourne sur des sytèmes antérieurs à OS 9! Et jusqu'à récemment je connaissais au moins deux personnes qui utilisaient uniquement le 8.6


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et jusqu'à récemment je connaissais au moins deux personnes qui utilisaient uniquement le 8.6


Elles ont fini par migrer sur OS 9 ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

Non, elles sont mortes  

J'déconne: passage en 10.4 pour les deux


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais toi que des users tournaient encore sous des OS precedant MacOS 9 ?


Et pour rajouter une couche, un exemple bien de chez nous


----------



## iota (26 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Moi je veux le Fast OS Switching dans Leopard.
Comme on peu déjà le faire avec Parallels Workstation et VirtueDesktops.

Au final, ça donne ça.

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Au final, ça donne ça.




j'avais pas encore testé ça, mais je vais m'empresser de le faire des que la beta5 sera installée


----------



## Imaginus (26 Avril 2006)

Comment il fait ca ?


----------



## amir (27 Avril 2006)

For those asking how to do this:
1. Install 'virtue desktops': http://virtuedesktops.info/
2. Install parallels beta: http://www.parallels.com/
3. Open a copy of parallels in its own 'virtue desktops' desktop.
4. Install an OS on each desktop copy of parallels. 
5. Press ctrl-shift-left or ctrl-shift-right to change desktops. 

And yes, its pretty useless for gaming. Use Bootcamp for that. But its great for cross-platform development!


----------



## iota (27 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Comment il fait ca ?


C'est géré automatiquement dans la dernière beta de Parallels Workstation.

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Moi je veux le Fast OS Switching dans Leopard.
> Comme on peu déjà le faire avec Parallels Workstation et VirtueDesktops.
> ...




Moi ausssi


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Avril 2006)

Je me pose une question...
Ca pourrait aussi fonctionné sur les macs à base de PowerPC, si on utilise à la place de Paralell, Virtual PC ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question...
> Ca pourrait aussi fonctionné sur les macs à base de PowerPC, si on utilise à la place de Paralell, Virtual PC ?




Ah ouais pq pas ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question...
> Ca pourrait aussi fonctionné sur les macs à base de PowerPC, si on utilise à la place de Paralell, Virtual PC ?


Je réponds moi-même à la question, ça fonctionne.
Et je trouve ça hyper intéressant comme programme! Pas pour VirtualPc, mais parce que ça prolonge clairement le bureau.
C'est géant !!


----------



## manustyle (28 Avril 2006)

Juste une question en passant. Leopard fonctionnera sur les G4, ou uniquement sur les intel ?
merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Il fonctionnera sur les G4 et peut etre les G3 aussi


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Avril 2006)

Il avait été écrit que 10.5 fonctionnera encore sur G4 et G5, même 10.6 aussi ... Après.... peut-être plus...


----------



## olaye (28 Avril 2006)

il faudra juste compter sur des fonctions autres que bootcamp et cie pour nous pauvres possesseurs de processeurs ppc.
on ne parlait pas d'un nouveau finder, ou je me suis trompé de poste?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Avril 2006)

Hello!
Voici une nouvelle liste de mac's considérés comme obsolètes par Apple:


> - iBook (FireWire)
> - PowerBook (FireWire)
> - iMac 350 MHz
> - iMac 400 MHz DV
> ...



Source:
Macbidouille


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Non nouveau finder


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Moi je veux le Fast OS Switching dans Leopard.
> Comme on peu déjà le faire avec Parallels Workstation et VirtueDesktops.
> ...


Impressionnant, je veux le même à la maison


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2006)

A en croire Macslash.org, Apple envisagerait de porter ZFS sur Mac OS X. *C'est ici.*

ZFS, késako ? Réponse (in English, sorry) sur *Wikipedia.*


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Est-ce une bonne nouvelle pour Sun ? Une mauvaise nouvelle ? Ni l'un ni l'autre ?
Pour faire tourner Solaris x86 avec des FS que Mac OS X saurait lire ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

On parle encore pas francais ici ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

ce qui compte c'est que les nouveautés simplifient et ne compliquent pas .. 
j'aime pas le progrés qui prend la tete 

un nouveau finder d'accord mais alors super facile à utiliser .. du apple quoi! (j'ai toujours peur que cela devienne compliqué)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On parle encore pas francais ici ?


Rien sur Wikipedia.fr, désolé


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On parle encore pas francais ici ?


 What do you mean ? (warf !)

Bon : ton Mac OS X utilise des volumes, pas vrai ? Sur ces volumes on met des données, mais encore faut-il s'organiser pour pouvoir écrire/lire/supprimer aisément ces données.
On utilise donc différents formats : par exemple HFS+ (le plus courant) pour Mac OS X, 
FAT32 ou NTFS pour Ouinedoze, ReiserFS pour Linux etc.

Sun a développé un nouveau format qui, en théorie, devrait permettre de tenir quelque temps : sa capacité est considérablement plus grande que les autres formats (presque infinie, à l'échelle actuelle). Et il s'appelle ZFS. Il est 'ouvert' dans le sens où les spécifications et le code sont disponibles (au contraire de NTFS).

_A priori_ je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour Apple, mais bon ...


----------



## Lived Eht (2 Mai 2006)

Quels sont les avantages du système ZFS par rapport à celui présent dans Mac OS X actuellement?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2006)

18 milliards de fois la capacité de stockage des systèmes 64 bits actuels


----------



## Lived Eht (2 Mai 2006)

De stockage ou de calcul?
Disons que 1,44e12 Go ca me parait beaucoup...


----------



## iota (2 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> De stockage ou de calcul?
> Disons que 1,44e12 Go ca me parait beaucoup...


De stockage, le système de fichier n'a rien à voir avec les capacités de calcul d'une machine.
Et oui, ça parait beaucoup, mais c'est justement pour être tranquille un bon moment (un peu comme les adresses IPv6 sur 128 bits).

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Comme ça, au survol des specs, je me souviens m'être dit qu'effectivement, on allait être tranquille un moment ... Mais en-dehors des qualités supposées du biniou, je n'ai pas encore lu de retour sur ce système.


----------



## iota (2 Mai 2006)

Si ça t'intéresse, il y a deux démos ici de ZFS.

Il y a des trucs sympa... 

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

vTruc a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez gnah gnah gnah à iota



Merci. Sympa. Une petite vidéo avant de dormir, c'est cool


----------



## iota (2 Mai 2006)

En fait, c'est complètement différent des systèmes de fichier tel qu'on les connait aujourd'hui...
Le pool de stockage est vraiment une approche intéressante je trouve.

Un PDF à lire pour ceux que ça intéresse.

@+
iota


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2006)

Entre-temps, dans la maison d'en face

Windows Vista repoussé encore de trois mois ? Lire *ici.*


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Entre-temps, dans la maison d'en face
> 
> Windows Vista repoussé encore de trois mois ? Lire *ici.*


>>> Pour les francophones.

Steve doit boire du petit lait...  

Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est :
_Vista est trop complexe à mettre en oeuvre pour pouvoir être vendu en novembre aux professionnels et en janvier au grand public._

Une belle usine à gaz en perspective, on dirait. Et si les PC users finissaient par se révolter ?


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

Moi je sens bien qu'il va faire un carnage ce Leopard...
L'iDéal serait évidemment qu'ils sortent un nouveau Mac avec...
Vous immaginnez le duo Mac Pro + Léopard?


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce une bonne nouvelle pour Sun ? Une mauvaise nouvelle ? Ni l'un ni l'autre ?
> Pour faire tourner Solaris x86 avec des FS que Mac OS X saurait lire ?



Bigre ! Voilà qui va dans le sens de ma théorie vaseuse sur un Leopard noyauté par OpenSolaris 

Tiens, une autre rumeur intéressante sur Ard Technica : un P2P intégré à Leopard.

edit : le lien vers la news MacGé où le boss de Sun suggère à Apple d'adopter Solaris.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

_Hard_ Technica, le site de référence de Vulvio


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _Hard_ Technica, le site de référence de Vulvio



mékilékon 

(et puis te supermoque pas, hein, je sais de source sur qu'un politicien suisse se prénomme ainsi)

edit : chuis à la masse et je viens de me rendre compte de ma faute de frappe. bon, je vais voir si j'ai pas quelques choses à dire dans le fil sur les drogues...


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mai 2006)

[élucubration]
Bon, alors attendez...

ZFS + P2P intégré...

=

Les Leopard-users partageront le même volume !!!

Hénaurme.

[/élucubration]


----------



## doctor maybe (4 Mai 2006)

pourquoi ne gererait il pas le touchscreen en natif??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58_GruOfYo4&feature=Views&page=1&t=t&f=b


----------



## houlala63 (4 Mai 2006)

Un nouveau FS pour OSX ?
Cela me parait plausible,d'autant plus que cela aurait du etre le cas avec UFS!
Apple a conserve HFS+ a cause des appli OS9 (classic)
Avec les macIntel,tout est différent.(a part pour l'émulation Rosetta)
HFS+ n'est plus necessaire aujourd'hui,et je suis certain que ce sera l'une des nouveautés de léopard (UFS,ZFS,ou ce que vous voulez)...

Un article dans le SVMMAC n°141 (juillet/aout 2002) page 114 y fait d'ailleur référence


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> HFS+ n'est plus necessaire aujourd'hui


Pas sur. Je crois me souvenir d'avoir lu sur _Hard Technica_ que seul le HFS+ pouvait stocker un nombre arbitraire de méta-données, permettant ainsi le fonctionnement correct de Spotlight.


----------



## mac-pro-fan (4 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> A en croire Macslash.org, Apple envisagerait de porter ZFS sur Mac OS X. *C'est ici.*
> ZFS, késako ? Réponse (in English, sorry) sur *Wikipedia.*


Si, si, ça existe en français aussi : *Wikipedia.fr*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Mai 2006)

mac-pro-fan a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, ça existe en français aussi : *Wikipedia.fr*


Alors c'est nouveau. Merci pour la précision.

Sinon je me souviens avoir lu sur le site ouaibe de SVM Mac qu'Apple pourrait intégrer à Mac OS X le système de fichiers de BeOS, BFS. Ça date d'il y a quelques années, je n'en ai plus ouï parler.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

Ils ont implémenté SpotLight à la place (le grand manitou de BeFS est grand vizir du projet de SpotLight).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont implémenté SpotLight à la place (le grand manitou de BeFS est grand vizir du projet de SpotLight).


Alors ça je savais pas. Je savais que l'inventeur de BFS travaillait chez Apple mais pas qu'il était le grand vizir de Spotlight. Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça je savais pas. Je savais que l'inventeur de BFS travaillait chez Apple mais pas qu'il était le grand vizir de Spotlight. Merci pour l'info !


 
j'ai cru entendre je sais plus ou que spotlight avait ete entierement reecrit ??? ceci explique peut etre cela ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2006)

Un truc qui serait à améliorer avec Léopard est la gravure de CD multisessions. Parce qu'à l'heure actuelle, c'est pas hyper pratique.


----------



## Kilian2 (6 Mai 2006)

C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire toast est indispensable pour ça !


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2006)

vu le park de G4 et G5 en activité, vaudrait mieux que le systeme leopard fonctionne dessus...


----------



## ithymique (6 Mai 2006)

la gravure multi-session... c'est préhistorique, il y a encore mieux, l'écriture/suppression à la volée comme avec adaptec directcd (qui utilise le format UDF)... le cdrw est alors utilisé comme une disquette. bien sûr ce n'est pas nouveau (ça marchait déjà sur win98 mais du point de vue Apple ça serait révolutionnaire puisque intégré au système et ça correspondrait parfaitement à l'esprit de simplicité.

sinon, il faut se souvenir que les nouveaux systèmes apple permettent de vendre des ordinateurs plus récents et de rendre les précédents (g4) obsolètes. il suffit de voir les performances de frontrow

pour léopard et son nouveau finder (?) j'espère des effets 3D inutiles comme avec dashboard pour les options de présentation et autres fenêtres secondaires du finder. 
et d'autres effets flashy pour impressionner le grand public. par exemple une sorte de roue verticale pour la barre des favoris. un effet cube pour les bureaux virtuels, des effets différents sur toute la fenêtre pour l'ouverture, fermeture, précédent, etc.. après tout si c'est dans keynote pourquoi pas dans le finder.
la refonte indispensable de ilife/iwork fournis gratuitement et du livre des polices. 

un gestionnaire de bases de données relationnelles compatible ilife, spotlight, applescript et xcode. une sorte d'hypercard.

frontrow serait revu pour être plus modulaire. à terme il pourrait se superposer au finder pour le rendre inutile. après tout si on peut le faire avec 3 icônes ilife, pourquoi pas avec le contenu de tout un dossier ?

le couper/coller ça serait pas mal aussi parce qu'on l'utilise énormément sur windows et ça fait enrager les gens de devoir ouvrir deux fenêtres pour déplacer un fichier alors qu'on peut le couper, ouvrir le dossier, et le coller.

un menu pomme revu ? avec les programmes.
un gestionnaire de thèmes et davantage d'effets de transparence pour faire enrager microsoft.
ichat compatible MSN vidéo. le lissage des polices aussi peut être amélioré.

Un gestionnaire réseau revu sous forme d'une fenêtre à part.
le zoom-dézoom dans une fenêtre du finder afin de visualiser tous les icônes qui sont dedans (un peu comme google earth)

le ZFS pourquoi pas pour un Spotlight et des dossiers intelligents plus rapides et plus complets. 
le finder peut aussi avoir ce que dans XP on appelle réorganisation par groupe/ afficher par groupes, car on a beau trier par date, type, nom, les fichiers sont toujours à la suite.
pour l'instant il n'y a que les recherches spotlight qui reprennent les catégories pour séparer les fichiers.

une amélioration de x11 au niveau de l'interface.

toutes les fenêtres seraient redimensionnables, ou bien avec un effet flip comme dashboard on pourrait régler beaucoup de préférences de la fenêtre. les fenêtres actuelles sont mesquines.

la fin des résolutions d'écran. l'usage immodéré du zoom. le mode diaporama dans le finder. bref, regardez ce qui vous plaît dans XP et ajoutez-le à Tiger et vous aurez une idée.
au-delà de tout ça il convient de se poser la question de l'intégration et l'édition (optionnelle ou automatique) des métadatas, donc revoir la fenêtre l'enregistrement des fichiers. 

pour itunes on intègrerait évidemment coverflow ou un truc du genre du lecteur cd de solaris.

pour le peer-to-peer ZFS + un spotlight mondial ce serait redoutable, ça remplacerait emule et google, on aurait un dossier public (réseau local) et un dossier public internet (son propre .Mac) avec bien sûr iweb et ilife pour le remplir. ça serait évidemment un défi à tous les hackers et une manière de mettre en avant la sécurité inhérente au mac.
vous constaterez que j'ai plusieurs systèmes d'exploitation d'avance et que les gens qui pensent comme moi seront encore une fois déçus par léopard.


----------



## alarache62 (6 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> au-delà de tout ça il convient de se poser la question de l'intégration et l'édition (optionnelle ou automatique) des métadatas, donc revoir la fenêtre l'enregistrement des fichiers.



Exact! Lorsqu'on fait enregistrer sous, on devrait pouvoir indiquer plus que le simple nom du fichier, dans Keynote 3 il y a un volet spotlight, celui ci devrait être proposé lors de la fermeture du fichier histoire d'obliger l'utilisateur à rentrer plus de détails pour l'aider ensuite à mieux retrouver ses fichiers.


----------



## alarache62 (6 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> pour le peer-to-peer ZFS + un spotlight mondial ce serait redoutable, ça remplacerait emule et google, on aurait un dossier public (réseau local) et un dossier public internet (son propre .Mac) avec bien sûr iweb et ilife pour le remplir. ça serait évidemment un défi à tous les hackers et une manière de mettre en avant la sécurité inhérente au mac.
> vous constaterez que j'ai plusieurs systèmes d'exploitation d'avance et que les gens qui pensent comme moi seront encore une fois déçus par léopard.



C'est ce dont parle le dev de Memoryminer dans le podcast pompompom.
On devrait pouvoir facilement indiquer dans les metadonnées de ses photos le lieu de prises de vues et la date (avec dans le futur un GPS intégré à l'appareil) et ainsi pouvoi retrouver facilement des photos du nouvel an 1996 chez le pote Marcel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> le couper/coller ça serait pas mal aussi parce qu'on l'utilise énormément sur windows et ça fait enrager les gens de devoir ouvrir deux fenêtres pour déplacer un fichier alors qu'on peut le couper, ouvrir le dossier, et le coller.


Ca existe déjà.


----------



## ithymique (8 Mai 2006)

je pensais à inclure la fonction couper-coller un fichier ou dossier dans le finder, et par défaut, plutôt qu'en option grâce à Contextual Menu. Le problème c'est que ça rend la gestion des fenêtres moins utile, et Apple a beaucoup de technologies à mettre en avant dans la gestion des fenêtres... le couper-coller risque peut-être de rendre tout cela superfétatoire ?


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				ithymique a dit:
			
		

> je pensais à inclure la fonction couper-coller un fichier ou dossier dans le finder, et par défaut, plutôt qu'en option grâce à Contextual Menu.


Ben... t'as le copier/coller dans le finder... pomme+c pour copier et pomme+v pour coller...
Je vois pas ce que tu veux de plus ?

@+
iota


----------



## Lived Eht (8 Mai 2006)

Copier/coller est différent de couper/coller... Je crois que ce qu'il veut est assez explicite.


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Copier/coller est différent de couper/coller... Je crois que ce qu'il veut est assez explicite.


Arf...
J'avais lu copier/coller et pas couper/coller... :rose:

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Copier/coller est différent de couper/coller... Je crois que ce qu'il veut est assez explicite.



Finder :

Edition Couper (ou Pomme X) Edition Coller (ou Pomme V)
Edition Copier (ou Pomme C) Edition Coller (ou Pomme V)

Et ça marche avec les fichiers et dossiers.

Que voulez-vous de plus ? Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## brome (8 Mai 2006)

Si je veux déplacer un fichier en faisant un Pomme-X Pomme-V, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Le premier raccourci, Pomme-X, me met le fichier à la corbeille. Plus moyen ensuite de le coller à l'endroit où j'aimerai le mettre.


----------



## arcank (8 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Finder :
> 
> Edition Couper (ou Pomme X) Edition Coller (ou Pomme V)
> Edition Copier (ou Pomme C) Edition Coller (ou Pomme V)
> ...


Marche pas avec les dossiers, chez moi

Arcank


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mai 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas avec les dossiers, chez moi
> 
> Arcank


Le couper, c'est normal. Par contre, le copier devrait fonctionner.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> le couper/coller ça serait pas mal aussi parce qu'on l'utilise énormément sur windows et ça fait enrager les gens de devoir ouvrir deux fenêtres pour déplacer un fichier alors qu'on peut le couper, ouvrir le dossier, et le coller.


Il y a quand même une technique qui permet de déplacer (et non pas de copier) un fichier (ou un dossier) *sans ouvrir 2 fenêtres, même quand le dossier de destination se trouve très éloigné du dossier d'origine et n'est pas visible* : 
En mode colonnes, il suffit de sélectionner le fichier à déplacer et de le bouger par exemple vers la racine du dossier cible (le répertoire user par exemple) sans relâcher la souris, et au bout d'une seconde c'est l'arborescence de ce répertoire qui s'ouvre dans la même fenêtre à la place de l'ancien affichage. Tant qu'on maintient le bouton enfoncé, on peut visiter ainsi tous ses répertoires, les dossiers s'ouvrent et se referment automatiquement au passage de la souris. Une fois le dossier cible trouvé, il ne reste plus qu'à relâcher le bouton de la souris. J'ai découvert ça totalement pas hasard, peut-être que je n'apprends rien à certains, mais si ça peut servir à d'autres...

C'est long à expliquer mais ce n'est pas du tout fastidieux à réaliser, pas plus en tous cas le le couper coller entre deux répertoires éloignés.


----------



## ithymique (8 Mai 2006)

justement je trouve cette manip pas très pratique, longue et ça nécessite de savoir où est placé le dossier, et aussi que ce dossier existe. ça reste du glisser-déplacer.
 et en déplaçant vers un autre volume avec ce mode colonne tu auras toujours une copie. et les utilisateurs de windows non plus !! 
non, j'aimerais vraiment couper un fichier (main gauche pomme x), ensuite ouvrir mon dossier (par les menus du dock ou le menu pomme classicmenu, spotlight, ou d'une autre manière, main droite) et le coller (main gauche).
j'ai installé On My Command pour les "contextual menu items" et c'est rendu possible, mais ça n'est ni très intégré ni très fiable. avec le couper-coller tu peux couper un fichier, créer un dossier, et y coller le fichier.
bref, vive le couper-coller. il me semble que ça fonctionnait sous Mac OS 9 ? en tout cas c'est un des avantages de windows au point de vue interface et à la longue c'est ce qu'on utilise. pourquoi y aurait-il couper dans les applications et pas dans le finder ! ça donne l'impression d'une commande non implémentée...


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> et en déplaçant vers un autre volume avec ce mode colonne tu auras toujours une copie.


Sauf en maintenant la touche pomme enfoncé lors du glisser/déposer.

@+
iota


----------



## ithymique (8 Mai 2006)

je sais bien... mais ça reste difficile pour naviguer... le couper-coller est très pratique... le temps d'arriver au dossier en mode colonnes est trop long... après les gens réclament un nouveau Finder...

iDuck tu es sûr de pouvoir *couper-coller* dans le Finder ? avec OnMyCommand ou autre chose ? ou tu as peut-être un plugin inédit ?

sinon ça rejoint d'autres fils sur le couper-coller : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3783121

je m'aperçois que j'ai posté sur Leopard dans un autre fil Et Léopard Alors
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122071&page=6


----------



## brome (8 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> mais ce n'est pas du tout fastidieux à réaliser, pas plus en tous cas le le couper coller entre deux répertoires éloignés.


Si, à mon goût c'est fastidieux, car ça nécessite de maintenir le bouton de la souris appuyé pendant toute l'opération. Du coup, ça m'est déjà arrivé de relâcher le bouton par mégarde et de déplacer mon fichier (ou répertoire) vers une destination qui n'était pas du tout désirée.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

Un kernel plus rapide ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> iDuck tu es sûr de pouvoir *couper-coller* dans le Finder ? avec OnMyCommand ou autre chose ? ou tu as peut-être un plugin inédit ?



Ben en fait, non. Y'a que le copier-coller qui marche. :rose:


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2006)

Je plussoie SM !


----------



## rizoto (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un kernel plus rapide ?




c'es juste valable pour les calculs statistiques...


----------



## ni pour ni contre (15 Mai 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Si, à mon goût c'est fastidieux, car ça nécessite de maintenir le bouton de la souris appuyé pendant toute l'opération. Du coup, ça m'est déjà arrivé de relâcher le bouton par mégarde et de déplacer mon fichier (ou répertoire) vers une destination qui n'était pas du tout désirée.



Alors il y a un truc pas banal qui va t'aider dans la vie : tu glisses ton fichier dans le dock (côté droit), puis tu gardes appuyée la touche "commande" (=pomme) en plaçat le fichier depuis le dock là où tu veux.

Et hop.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2006)

Un autre truc qui serait sympa est, lorsque qu'on écoute de la musique avec Frontrow, de pouvoir afficher les effets visuels d'iTunes à la place du fond noir.


----------



## Paradise (15 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un autre truc qui serait sympa est, lorsque qu'on écoute de la musique avec Frontrow, de pouvoir afficher les effets visuels d'iTunes à la place du fond noir.




c'est pas avec 512 de ram d'origine que ca va aller loin    :hein:  tout les mac users ne pensent pas à mettre +1Go de ram mais c'est vrai que ca claque la classe les truc d'itunes dans fronyrow


----------



## brome (15 Mai 2006)

ni pour ni contre a dit:
			
		

> Alors il y a un truc pas banal qui va t'aider dans la vie : tu glisses ton fichier dans le dock (côté droit), puis tu gardes appuyée la touche "commande" (=pomme) en plaçat le fichier depuis le dock là où tu veux.


Pas mal, mais ça n'atteint pas encore la facilité d'utilisation est la simplicité d'un couper-coller au clavier.

D'une part, si je procède comme ça en passant par le dock et que j'essaie d'aller vite (parce que j'ai beaucoup de fichiers à manipuler et que je ne veux pas perdre de temps par exemple), il y a une chance sur deux que je glisse l'icône du fichier que je veux déplacer soit sur la poubelle du dock soit sur une application qui s'y trouve déjà. Ensuite, après avoir déplacé le fichier par le Pomme-glissé, il faudra encore que j'enlève son raccourci qui subsiste dans le dock.

Un autre problème, plus grave celui-là, c'est que si j'ai disons 50 fichiers à déplacer et que je les place dans le dock, ça va devenir ingérable. Comme je ne peux pas les sélectionner tous d'un coup une fois qu'ils sont dans le dock, je serai obligé de me les taper un par un, d'abord pour les déplacer, puis pour supprimer leur icône du dock.

Soyons clair, ça ne coûterait pas grand chose à Apple d'implémenter un Pomme-X Pomme-V pour déplacer les fichiers et répertoires dans le Finder, et ça simplifierait la vie de beaucoup de monde (entre autres les adeptes du raccourci clavier). Pourquoi ils ne le font pas, j'avoue que c'est un mystère qui me dépasse.

Une question de sécurité ? Pour éviter que les gens déplacent malencontreusement leurs fichiers et les égarent ? Allons, laissez moi rire... non seulement il est tout aussi facile de perdre ses fichiers en les déplaçant par erreur avec un glissé-déposé, et puis si Apple voulait vraiment empêcher les utilisateurs de faire des sottises, ils feraient mieux de les empêcher plutôt de renommer leur répertoire "maison" (l'erreur classique et ultra commune du débutant).


----------



## jphg (15 Mai 2006)

(moi, les dossiers à graver, je trouve ça top)


----------



## Hakton (15 Mai 2006)

Pour moi la question la plus intéressante serait :

*Quand est-ce que sort OS X.5 Leopard ?
Et est-ce que le G5 suffira pour ce système ou sortiront-ils un G6 pour le Leopard ? 
*


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Mai 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la question la plus intéressante serait :
> 
> *Quand est-ce que sort OS X.5 Leopard ?
> Et est-ce que le G5 suffira pour ce système ou sortiront-ils un G6 pour le Leopard ?
> *


 Il sera présenté en août. 
Oui il sera sûrement compatible avec les G4 et G5 sachant que Apple vend toujours des Powerbook 12" et ibook G4. Il serait très mal venu d'annoncer que Leopard n'est pas compatible.


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Mai 2006)

_Il sera présenté en août. _
Ce serait étonnant, les mac-users seront sur les plages... et les journaleux itoux. 

_il sera sûrement compatible avec les G4 et G5 sachant que Apple vend toujours des Powerbook 12" et ibook G4. Il serait très mal venu d'annoncer que Leopard n'est pas compatible.
_

D'ici là, apple ne vendra plus de G4, et ce serait très étonnant que leopard soit fonctionnel à 100 % avec un G4 tout comme avec un G5 qui ne supportera pas ses fonctions de virtualisation windosiennes...

Sur les processeurs G, nous aurons un Leopard "lite"...:love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2006)

Léopard sera bien présenté au mois d'août, durant la WWDC 

Et oui! il sera compatible à 100% avec les G4 et les G5. Certaines fonctions ne seront pas supportés (comme bootcamp ou la virtuallisation), mais l'utilisateur n'en aura pas conscience. Un peu comme aujourd'hui avec l'effet de vaguelettes lors de l'affichage d'un widget.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> (moi, les dossiers à graver, je trouve ça top)



Comme dirait Bompi, je plussoie.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2006)

Note : j'ai chopé ce charmant néologisme chez un des posteurs chevronnés de MacGé [SM ou Teo par exemple].


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Note : j'ai chopé ce charmant néologisme chez un des posteurs chevronnés de MacGé [SM ou Teo par exemple].



C'est bien de citer tes sources.


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec 512 de ram d'origine que ca va aller loin    :hein:  tout les mac users ne pensent pas à mettre +1Go de ram mais c'est vrai que ca claque la classe les truc d'itunes dans fronyrow



Il y aurait une si grosse différence que quand on met les éffets sur iTunes?


----------



## Tarul (23 Mai 2006)

bonjour à tous.

tout d'abord, j'avoue ne pas avoir eut le courage de tout lire(désolé ).

Mais avez vous parlez de l'amélioration de l'interface de mac osX et d'ajout d'effet(pas utile mais simplement jolie, sympa, et désactivable(pour ceux qui n'aimerait pas)?


----------



## Max London (24 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous.
> 
> tout d'abord, j'avoue ne pas avoir eut le courage de tout lire(désolé ).
> 
> Mais avez vous parlez de l'amélioration de l'interface de mac osX et d'ajout d'effet(pas utile mais simplement jolie, sympa, et désactivable(pour ceux qui n'aimerait pas)?



Bah ce serait sympa quand même...animé (mais pas trop), ca donne un côté un peu plus vivant.
J'espère aussi qu'on aura de nouveaux programmes, du genre pour remplacer le très bon Apple Works (qui n'est plus fournit :hein.
Sinon l'interface d'OsX est déjà très bonne je trouve


----------



## skystef (24 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> le couper/coller ça serait pas mal aussi parce qu'on l'utilise énormément sur windows et ça fait enrager les gens de devoir ouvrir deux fenêtres pour déplacer un fichier alors qu'on peut le couper, ouvrir le dossier, et le coller.
> 
> .


 

Oh que ça me manque ça!! c'est quand même super pratique... je perd beaucoup de temps avec les glisser/déposer, ça me fait ouvrir plein de finder


----------



## nicogala (24 Mai 2006)

Vous avez plein d'utiliaires pour pallier à ça


----------



## Tarul (24 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Bah ce serait sympa quand même...animé (mais pas trop), ca donne un côté un peu plus vivant.
> [...]
> Sinon l'interface d'OsX est déjà très bonne je trouve



Rien ne les empêches de faire un système de plug-in desactivable à ce niveau comme cela se fait sur linux. Ainsi tout le monde choisis si il veut ou non de ces effets.


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juin 2006)

premier screenshot de mac os X.5

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img01.0.png
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img02.png

les applications windows tournent nativement sous MacOS X, iCal et Adress Book fusionnent, apparition de "tab" dans le finder.

&#231;a a l'air cool!


----------



## Max London (23 Juin 2006)

Heu...Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette nouvelle version d'Internet Explorer?  Ils étaient sencés avoir stoppé le développement.
Par contre je vois pas trop à quoi sert le trou sur la 2e capture d'écran...ou bien l'effet de cette "nouvelle fonction Exposé" n'est pas terminé, ou bien c'est très peu pratique.
On dirait plutôt un fake...tu les as d'où?


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> premier screenshot de mac os X.5
> 
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img01.0.png
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img02.png
> ...


le premier screen ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Heu...Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette nouvelle version d'Internet Explorer?  Ils étaient sencés avoir stoppé le développement.
> Par contre je vois pas trop à quoi sert le trou sur la 2e capture d'écran...ou bien l'effet de cette "nouvelle fonction Exposé" n'est pas terminé, ou bien c'est très peu pratique.
> On dirait plutôt un fake...tu les as d'où?




internet explorer, c'est la version Windows!!!! qui tournerait directement dans macosX, sans passer par un parallel ou un Bootcamp!

le trou sert au bureau multiples, qui visblement seront intégrés dans mac os X.5 nativement (plus besoin de virtue par exemple...)


le lien pour les screenshot est ici : http://trinityrubicon.blogspot.com/2006/06/mac-os-x-105-leopard-screenshots.html


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2006)

Et il est où le Norton ?


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juin 2006)

&#231;a se d&#233;chaine sur le bloc pour savoir si c'est un fake ou pas...

&#224; mon avis c'est un fake... si le gars en question a vraiment acc&#232;s &#224; une machine de d&#233;mo reli&#233;e &#224; internet, on aurait eu beaucoup plus d'info et de screenshot...


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Et il est où le Norton ?



à coté du pape, comme d'hab.... 

quoi, vous ne connaissez pas l'histoire de Norton ! :rateau:


----------



## Max London (24 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ça se déchaine sur le bloc pour savoir si c'est un fake ou pas...
> 
> à mon avis c'est un fake... si le gars en question a vraiment accès à une machine de démo reliée à internet, on aurait eu beaucoup plus d'info et de screenshot...



Oui c'est ça, je n'en ai vraiment pas entendu parler ailleur.
Par contre il est vrai que la lecture des apps Windaube nativement est très tentante.  Mais attention à ce que le Mac ne devienne pas  un PC hein!


----------



## Warflo (24 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part, un systeme de bureau virtuel à la Virtue Desktop (en mieux ).
Aussi une integration dans AppleScript, Automator et les Developpers Tool, de toutes les nouveaux moyens d'interactions avec l'ordinateur (AppleRemote, le Motion Sudden, et le detecteur de lumiére ambiante du MBP).


----------



## nicogala (24 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> &#224; cot&#233; du pape, comme d'hab....
> 
> quoi, vous ne connaissez pas l'histoire de Norton ! :rateau:


A c&#244;t&#233; ? J'aurais dit en dessous...
Un rapport avec l'&#233;chappement ?


----------



## arcank (24 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> A côté ? J'aurais dit en dessous...
> Un rapport avec l'échappement ?



Très très bon !!!


----------



## touna (24 Juin 2006)

Un truc me parait louche, pourquoi y'a t-il un disque Windause ? (en dessous du DDur sur les "capture")  c'est bizarre, pour classic, c'était dans un répertoire...


----------



## ffabrice (24 Juin 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> Un truc me parait louche, pourquoi y'a t-il un disque Windause ? (en dessous du DDur sur les "capture")  c'est bizarre, pour classic, c'était dans un répertoire...



Ca c'est normal : le filesystem de Windows est différent du filesystem de Mac OS (9 ou X) :
Il lui faut donc une partition du disque dur dédiée.


----------



## ffabrice (24 Juin 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Oh que &#231;a me manque &#231;a!! c'est quand m&#234;me super pratique... je perd beaucoup de temps avec les glisser/d&#233;poser, &#231;a me fait ouvrir plein de finder



J'ai toujours entendu dire (mais dites moi si je me trompe) que ce couper/coller sous Windows n'est pas du tout s&#233;curis&#233; : c'est &#224; dire que si il y a un plantage pendant la copie (par exemple disque de destination plein), alors le fichier est perdu...


----------



## noche84 (25 Juin 2006)

Oh je n'ai jamais remarqué ça... Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé non plus... ( Une coupure de courrant pendant une défragmentation si, et ça fait mal  )

Mais je répondrais/répondrai en disant que : On est plus à une bogue près dans ce système ( désolé mais je suis encore remonté contre Microsoft car ça fait 8 heures que j'essaye de récupérer mes données perdues sur mon disque D ( qui dit disque D dit Windows of course ) )


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> A côté ? J'aurais dit en dessous...
> Un rapport avec l'échappement ?


Comment ça ?
Tu ne connais pas Norton ?

*Tout le monde connait Norton*


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet : c'est un fake.


----------



## nicogala (25 Juin 2006)

Ouais c'est vrai, tout le monde r&#234;ve de Norton...
Vive ...






 !!!




Bon, si on revenait &#224; L&#233;opard un peu...


----------



## fl0rent (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour une question, pour moi qui suis sur mac de puis 1 mois, et venant du monde de windows:

Vista va sortir on ne sait quand mais des béta sorte pour voir un peu les changement et pouvoir rapporté les bugs à une grande échelle.
Comme les distributions Linux d'ailleurs.
Est ce que apple, fonctionne de la même façon.
Si non! Comment font il pour être aussi fort?

Je suis en train de choisir entre vista et léopard vista pour la suite. Donc j'aimerai tester tranquillement chez moi les 2.
C'est vrai que depuis que je lis des tests de la béta 2 de vista on dirait qu'il évalue tiger!!!

_PS: Mais à mon avis, Vista va quand même être un gros carton :affraid: auprès de la masse._


----------



## belzebuth (25 Juin 2006)

leopart sera dispo en beta a partir du 11 aout, pour les d&#233;veloppeurs...

ensuite sortie mondiale pr&#233;vue fin 2006 - d&#233;but 2007 (plus vraissemblablement d&#233;but 2007)

voila...


----------



## nicogala (25 Juin 2006)

On peut seulement dire que Leopard sera *certainement* disponible pour les d&#233;veloppeurs &#224; partir de mi-ao&#251;t et qu'habituellement aucune version beta n'est (l&#233;galement) mise &#224; disposition du public, le seul premier contact &#233;tant la version finale le jour de sa sortie (exception : la beta de MacOsX 10.0 en 2000) .

En aucun cas on ne saurait assurer qu'il en sera &#233;galement ainsi cette fois-ci qui est il faut le reconnaitre un peu particuli&#232;re...

Sinon, itcha, j'ai quasi rien compris &#224; ton post...


----------



## brome (25 Juin 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> Comment font il pour être aussi fort?


Simple : distorsion de la réalité.


----------



## Freelancer (25 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> premier screenshot de mac os X.5
> 
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img01.0.png
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1221/3225/1600/leopard_img02.png
> ...



fake, confirmé par l'auteur


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> fake, confirmé par l'auteur


Heureusement, parce c'était pas transcendant, visuellement en tout cas.
J'espère que Leopard sera plus "neuf" et beau que ça...


----------



## Freelancer (25 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, parce c'était pas transcendant, visuellement en tout cas.
> J'espère que Leopard sera plus "neuf" et beau que ça...



Je te trouve un peu dur:
l'auteur a repris les idées qui trainent en ce moment: virtualisation, interface unifiée reprenant ce qui a été mis en place depuis itunes 5/mail 2, finder remanié (onglets...), bureaux virtuels. 
Des choses qu'on risque de trouver dans léopard, sous une forme un peu différente.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve un peu dur:
> l'auteur a repris les idées qui trainent en ce moment: virtualisation, interface unifiée reprenant ce qui a été mis en place depuis itunes 5/mail 2, finder remanié (onglets...), bureaux virtuels.
> Des choses qu'on risque de trouver dans léopard, sous une forme un peu différente.


Oui, je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais je parlais surtout de l'aspect visuel qui ne mettait pas bien en valeur ces nouveautés... Sur le fond, évidemment, j'approuve, mais comme tu dis, ce fake n'était pas un scoop par rapport aux rumeurs actuelles.


----------



## fl0rent (25 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, itcha, j'ai quasi rien compris à ton post...


Ni moi


----------



## Paradise (26 Juin 2006)

c'est pour le 7 août ou un keynote à la WWDC aura lieu: source ici
et macG en parle : --->là


----------



## cookie (26 Juin 2006)

La fusion iCal/Mail/Carnet d'adresse me semble être une bonne chose, surtout pour ce deux derniers.

J'espère aussi qu'iCal va bien évoluer en propos divers types de présentations, plus d'option et surtout la possibilité de gérer un planning multi-utilisateur de manière plus avancée.

Pour Mail, la gestion du format html pour l'envoie de message.

Sinon, je ne voit pas trop comment pourrait évoluer le trio iCal/Mail/Carnet ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Juin 2006)

On en parle un peu sur une news, moi je vois bien l'int&#233;gration de la recherche (automatique) et la pr&#233;sentation de plans/cartes des adresses pr&#233;sentes dans le carnet d'adresse, des notifications iCal qui te donneraient l'adresse et le plan (avec bien s&#251;r l'export de cette notification vers l'iPod pour visualiser le plan sur celui-ci en chemin  ) , autre exemple, dans iCal tu tapperais les premi&#232;res lettres du nom d'une personne et il trouverait qui c'est (comme dans Mail) et remplirait le champ tout seul (ex. de cration d'un &#233;v&#232;nement iCal : Date, Titre, Personnes li&#233;es &#224; l'&#233;v&#232;nement, Adresse de l'&#233;v&#232;nement, Texte libre, Message &#224; envoyer aux personnes li&#233;es, Alarme, Joindre un plan (oui/non) etc.)


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

Mouais.
Si la fusion de ces trois applications peut paraitre int&#233;ressante, les petits plus que nous exposent Nicogala pourraient &#234;tre tr&#232;s ais&#233;ment r&#233;alis&#233;s en l'&#233;tat actuel des choses.
On en a l'exemple frappant avec la suite iLife : des applications ind&#233;pendantes, mais pouvant mettre en relation leurs ressources.

M&#234;me du point de vue des applications professionnelles, Apple maintient cette modularit&#233; : QuickTime + FinalCut + LiveCut + Compressor + Shake + DVD Studio Pro.
Chaque &#233;l&#233;ment pris &#224; part est fonctionnel, r&#233;visable mais int&#233;grable dans une suite.

Les bases de la suite "bureau communication" sont bien assises et il ne s'agit que de donner un plus en mati&#232;re de liant.

Carnet d'adresses est tr&#232;s op&#233;rationnel et plut&#244;t bien con&#231;u. L'apport de spotlight et de Dashboard en font un outil excellent (c'est quasiment le seul widget que je conserve et utilise). Il d&#233;passe de loin la partie Contact de Outlook.  Je n'ai pas pu l'utiliser dans le contexte d'un carnet d'adresse partag&#233; (ldap) mais j'imagine qu'il y montre toutes ses qualit&#233;s.
Par contre, Mail n'a pas encore l'image d'un client de messagerie professionnel. Il lui manqu un syst&#232;me d'archivage fiable et rassurant quand on sait que pass&#233;es quelques centaines de courriers conserv&#233;s, on risque le pire (le support Apple est clair &#224; ce propos).
En d&#233;finitive, ce ne sont pas les fonctions qui lui manquent vraiment mais de quoi rassurer un utilisateur exigeant.
Quant aux ponts r&#233;alisables avec iCal, ils sont nombreux : le chantier est &#233;norme pour faire du trio une vraie suite professionnelle.


Et au risque d'&#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u, je r&#232;ve d'applications am&#233;lior&#233;es, li&#233;es mais pas int&#233;gr&#233;es.

AppleWorks a fait son temps, non ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2006)

Donc, vous confirmez? Leopard ne sera pas disponible avant fin '06 voire début '07?

Je demande ça parce que j'ai l'intention d'acheter un Mac mini dans les jours qui viennent et si Leopard doit sortir à la vente dans un mois ou deux, franchement, je peux attendre, ce serait bête de le voir me passer sous le nez pour quelques semaines.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Donc, vous confirmez? Leopard ne sera pas disponible avant fin '06 voire début '07?
> 
> Je demande ça parce que j'ai l'intention d'acheter un Mac mini dans les jours qui viennent et si Leopard doit sortir à la vente dans un mois ou deux, franchement, je peux attendre, ce serait bête de le voir me passer sous le nez pour quelques semaines.


Tu peux acheter tranquillement ton mac mini.
Leopard sera présenté début août, personne ne sait encore dire quand il sortira en version finale pour le publique, mais à moins d'une sacré surprise, ça sera sûrement pas le 7août.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2006)

Oki. Merci: je courrai demain chez Cami alors.


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2006)

10.5 à de grandes chances d'arriver vers mars 2007, alors qu'une proportion non négligeable des utilisateurs de windows sera en train d'essuyer les platres de vista ß publique 12 ....


----------



## pim (26 Juin 2006)

Int&#233;grer iCal + Carnet d'adresse + Mail dans une seule application est clairement non Apple. Regardez ce qu'ils ont fait dans la suite iLife, on pouvait publier de pages de photos sur le net avec iPhoto, ils ont am&#233;lior&#233; les fonctions de publication en rajoutant de nouvelles possibilit&#233;s, et au lieu de le laisser int&#233;gr&#233; ils ont fait iWeb, application ind&#233;pendante mais qui marche en lien avec iPhoto, Garageband, iMovie. Donc une excellente coop&#233;ration plut&#244;t qu'un &#233;norme programme.


----------



## noche84 (26 Juin 2006)

Mars 2007 ça me parrait tard... Mais nous en saurons plus en Aout ( quoi que pour Tiger la date de sortie n'était pas vraiment connue me semble-t-il... )

Et la sortie le 7 Aout ça m'étonnerait beaucoup lol Ca serait même idiot de la part de la pomme de sortir un système d'exploitation n'ayant pas été "testé" ou envoyé quelques mois à l'avance aux developpeurs...  Certains programmes doivent être adaptés aux nouveaus systèmes ( je pense à l'utilitaire PatchBurn permettant de reconnaitre les graveurs externes... Il était incompatible Tiger au début ( il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour que la version arrive mais c'est pour dire que les développeurs doivent tester leurs logiciels avec le nouveau système, concevoir des pilotes adaptés etc => pas de sortie directement )


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Mars 2007 ça me parrait tard...



bon... alors 20 décembre 2006... pour feter les 10 ans du comeback


----------



## belzebuth (27 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, Mail n'a pas encore l'image d'un client de messagerie professionnel. Il lui manqu un système d'archivage fiable et rassurant quand on sait que passées quelques centaines de courriers conservés, on risque le pire (le support Apple est clair à ce propos).




je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles... j'utilise sans interruption mail depuis près de 3 ans maintenant, ma boite principale fait 8870 messages pour 3.4Go et j'ai "archivé" (mis dans une autre boite) près de 5000 messages...
je sauvegarde régulièrement mon dossier "mail" de mon compte utilisateur, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème à l'importer d'un ordinateur à l'autre.

De plus, la fonction de recherche de mail 2 est tellement puissante que je ne vois pas comment un outil pro comme tu dis pourrait faire mieux...


sinon pour le reste je suis d'accord : laisser ical / mail / address book séparés, mais les faire beaucoup mieux communiquer.


----------



## pim (27 Juin 2006)

3,4 Go de mail !   Moi qui &#233;tait fier de mes 108 Mo de mail !

De mon c&#244;t&#233; je ne me fais pas de soucis, mes mails sont tous tri&#233;s dans pleins de petits dossiers, et tout est en triple (une fois sur le compte .Mac, une fois sur mon PowerBook, une fois sur mon Mac mini), avec 3 exemplaires + Une sauvegarde r&#233;guli&#232;re par Backup, aucun risque avec Mail !


----------



## belzebuth (27 Juin 2006)

j'ai des pi&#232;ces jointes assez volumineuses... tous mes rapports sont syst&#233;matiquement sauvegard&#233;s au moins une fois dans mes mails, et g&#233;n&#233;ralement plusieurs (chaque version interm&#233;diaire que j'envoie &#224; mes coll&#232;gues).

ainsi que des photos, etc... j'ai d'ailleurs grace &#224; mail retrouv&#233; des photos qu'iphoto m'avait effac&#233; &#224; cause d'un DD plein...


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2006)

J'ai un peu la flemme de rechercher la note de Apple &#224; ce propos. J'ai retrouv&#233; rapidement cet article expliquant les petits soucis que l'on peut avoir, plus souvent d'ailleurs alors que la taille du dossier de Mail enfle ( http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25812 )

une des techniques propos&#233;es est de cr&#233;er de dossiers pour "soulager" la boite, de cr&#233;er des r&#232;gles pour automatiser le traitement.

Ceci, il n'y a pas &#224; priori de taille maxi, mais je regrette qu'il n'existe pas de fonction d'archivage (je me r&#233;p&#232;te).


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

c'est marrant de voir toutes ces b&#233;tises &#224; propos de l&#233;opard  

Leopard c'est beau nah 


en tout cas un beau boulot pour faire du faux disons inspir&#233; de vrai


----------



## belzebuth (27 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu la flemme de rechercher la note de Apple à ce propos. J'ai retrouvé rapidement cet article expliquant les petits soucis que l'on peut avoir, plus souvent d'ailleurs alors que la taille du dossier de Mail enfle ( http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25812 )
> 
> une des techniques proposées est de créer de dossiers pour "soulager" la boite, de créer des règles pour automatiser le traitement.
> 
> Ceci, il n'y a pas à priori de taille maxi, mais je regrette qu'il n'existe pas de fonction d'archivage (je me répète).




bon ben vu que je suis au dessus de la limite de mail x.4 (2Go) je vais un peu séparer ma mailbox... on ne sait jamais...


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Dans la s&#233;rie _"Fake ou pas Fake ?"_, je demande la premi&#232;re vid&#233;o de Leopard.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant de voir toutes ces bétises à propos de léopard
> 
> Leopard c'est beau nah
> 
> ...


Allez balance les copies d'écran sous plis discret, on dira rien à ton boss


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Dans la s&#233;rie _"Fake ou pas Fake ?"_, je demande la premi&#232;re vid&#233;o de Leopard.
> 
> ...




OUaAA  Bon bhin si c'est un Fake c'est un Fake de compet ca  

en tout cas je pense que ce n'est pas un Fake.. mais Pre-Release?? vous en pensez quoi, Apple a deja travailler en balancant des pr&#233;-version..? pour les &#233;diteurs de Logiciels ?
vraiment je trouve que c le fait de mettre des onglets c'est pas con du tout vraiment pas con


----------



## Tonton Nestor (29 Juin 2006)

C'est sûr que l'utilisation des onglets faciliterait grandement le déplacement des fichiers et  les glissés déposés.

Même si on apprend par la suite qu'il s'agit d'un fake, c'est une belle source d'inspiration.


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2006)

oui je ne comprend pas pourquoi les onglets n'ont pas encore été intégrés au finder,
c'est tellement pratique.
en tous cas moi j'y crois à cette vidéo ... enfin peut-être que j'espère plus que je croismais si c'est un fake, il es ttrès réussi


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

j'espere surtout qu'on va nous presenter l'interface "scalable", entierement indépendante de la résolution écran....


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'espere surtout qu'on va nous presenter l'interface "scalable", entierement indépendante de la résolution écran....



haa oui ca j'adore +1 Ficelle depuis le temps que j'aimerais un truc dans le genre  








+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## elKBron (29 Juin 2006)

c'est quoi une interface scalable ???


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Le probl&#232;me est que pour le moment, l'affichage de l'interface est d&#233;pendante de la r&#233;solution choisie sur ton &#233;cran : si tu choisis 800*600 sur un 17" tu as des *gros* boutons, avec 1024*768 c'est mieux, et si tu bosses en pleine r&#233;solution sur un tr&#232;s grand &#233;cran tout est minuscule...

Si l'interface devient "scalable" elle devient donc ind&#233;pendante de la r&#233;solution et tout est comme toi tu veux (petit, grand ou pas) : on peut changer d'&#233;chelle (scale = &#233;chelle)


----------



## elKBron (29 Juin 2006)

merci pour l'info


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si l'interface devient "scalable" elle devient donc indépendante de la résolution et tout est comme toi tu veux (petit, grand ou pas) : on peut changer d'échelle (scale = échelle)


Ceci dit, si l'interface devient scalable, ne risque-t-elle pas d'être un peu floue ou au contraire crénelée dans des résolutions intermédiaires qui ne coïncident pas avec la résolution "originale" ? Ou alors, le concept même de résolution originale n'existe plus dans une interface scalable ? Mais alors dans ce cas, il y a quelquechose qui m'échappe car il me semble bien que chaque écran a une résolution qui lui est propre, non ? Comment y échapper sans compromis sur la qualité d'affichage ?


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

Si l'interface est enti&#232;rement vectorielle, pas de probl&#232;me de floue ou d'autres artefacts li&#233;s au changement d'&#233;chelle.

@+
iota


----------



## brome (29 Juin 2006)

En attendant Leopard, si certains veulent s'amuser à "scaler" leurs applications dans Tiger, ils peuvent toujours procéder comme suit.

Ouvrir un terminal et taper :


> defaults write NSGlobalDomain AppleDisplayScaleFactor 0.75


Puis lancer une application.

Remplacer le 0.75 par 1.0 pour revenir à la valeur de base, sinon toutes les appications que vous ouvrirez seront rapetissées aux 3/4.


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juin 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En attendant Leopard, si certains veulent s'amuser à "scaler" leurs applications dans Tiger, ils peuvent toujours procéder comme suit.
> 
> Ouvrir un terminal et taper :
> 
> ...



attention, tout n'est pas mis à l'echelle, genre les boutons de mail


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2006)

tout simplement g&#233;nial
mac os x n'arretera jamais de me surprendre .... et c'est tant mieux


----------



## Toumak (30 Juin 2006)

j'ai quand même un petit problème
maintenant ya un bug avec le terminal (voir photo)
et limewire est inutilisable (photo2)


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quand m&#234;me un petit probl&#232;me
> maintenant ya un bug avec le terminal (voir photo)
> et limewire est inutilisable (photo2)


Ben oui, quoi ?

C'est une fonctionnalit&#233; attendue, pas encore impl&#233;ment&#233;e 

Faut croire que des &#233;l&#233;ments sont d&#233;j&#224; plus ou moins int&#233;gr&#233;s &#224; Tiger (voir avant) mais pas plus que cela.

Les &#233;quipes Apple ont montr&#233; qu'elles avaient de la resource en mati&#232;re d'innovation ou d'exploitation des id&#233;es nouvelles mais quand il s'agit de livrer un produit &#224; temps, il faut savoir dire stop et faire en sorte que l'essentiel soit op&#233;rationnel, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire.

Parlez-en aux chefs de projets de Vista... de l'annonce au rendu actuel, ils ont enlev&#233; combien de fonctionnalit&#233;s ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Juin 2006)

la synchro de comptes mobiles en dehors de la version serveur serait aussi la bienvenue !

on est quand même beaucoup à utiliser à la fois fixe et portable.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quand même un petit problème
> maintenant ya un bug avec le terminal (voir photo)
> et limewire est inutilisable (photo2)



oui ill faut que tu quittes le focus de l'appli 

quitte l'appli et le finder tout reviendra proprement 
il n'y a pas de "live recalcul"


----------



## Toumak (1 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui ill faut que tu quittes le focus de l'appli
> 
> quitte l'appli et le finder tout reviendra proprement
> il n'y a pas de "live recalcul"


 je comprend pas trop c'est quoi le focus de l'appli
enfin j'ai quitter l'appli, le finder, refait la mise &#224; jour du syst&#232;me, r&#233;parer les autorisations
j'ai m&#234;me r&#233;installer tout le syst&#232;me et ce bug est toujours pr&#233;sent
j'y comprend rien

c'est pas bien grave mais c'est quand m&#234;me chiant


----------



## tatouille (2 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas trop c'est quoi le focus de l'appli
> enfin j'ai quitter l'appli, le finder, refait la mise &#224; jour du syst&#232;me, r&#233;parer les autorisations
> j'ai m&#234;me r&#233;installer tout le syst&#232;me et ce bug est toujours pr&#233;sent
> j'y comprend rien
> ...


oui je pense qu'il ya un bug preference user/global domain

si tu cr&#233;es un nouveau user ? le meme symptome ?

sinon que dit

defaults read NSGlobalDomain

```
defaults read NSGlobalDomain
{
    AppleCollationOrder = en; 
    AppleDisplayScaleFactor = 1; 
    AppleKeyboardUIMode = 2; 
    AppleLanguages = (en, fr, it, sv, fi, nl, es, "zh-Hans", "zh-Hant", ko, nb, da, de, ja, pt); 
    AppleLocale = "fr_FR"; 
    AppleMeasurementUnits = Centimeters; 
    AppleMetricUnits = 1; 
    NSFavoriteStyles = {
        Bold = {NSFontTrait = 2; }; 
        Italic = {NSFontTrait = 1; }; 
        Outlined = {NSStrokeWidth = 3; }; 
        Shadowed = {
            NSShadow = <62706c69 73743030 d4010203 04050607 0a592461 72636869 76657258 24766572 73696f6e 5424746f 7058246f 626a6563 74735f10 0f4e534b 65796564 41726368 69766572 12000186 a0d10809 54726f6f 748001a3 0b0c1355 246e756c 6cd30d0e 0f101112 5d4e5353 6861646f 77486f72 697a5624 636c6173 735c4e53 53686164 6f775665 72742240 40000080 0222c040 0000d214 15161758 24636c61 73736573 5a24636c 6173736e 616d65a2 1718584e 53536861 646f7758 4e534f62 6a656374 08111b24 29324449 4c515357 5d647279 868b8d92 97a0abae b7000000 00000001 01000000 00000000 19000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 c0>; 
        }; 
    }; 
    NSNavRecentPlaces = (
        "/Volumes/DieZupe/ISO", 
        "/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk", 
        "~/CVS/xnu
/branches/stable"
    ); 
    NavPanelFileListModeForOpenMode = 1; 
    NavPanelFileListModeForSaveMode = 1; 
    "com.apple.AppleShareClientCore" = {
        "afp_active_timeout" = 0; 
        "afp_authtype_show" = 0; 
        "afp_cleartext_allow" = 1; 
        "afp_cleartext_warn" = 1; 
        "afp_debug_level" = 6; 
        "afp_debug_syslog" = 1; 
        "afp_default_name" = ""; 
        "afp_idle_timeout" = 0; 
        "afp_keychain_add" = 0; 
        "afp_keychain_search" = 1; 
        "afp_login_displayGreeting" = 1; 
        "afp_maxDirCache" = 60; 
        "afp_maxFileCache" = 60; 
        "afp_minDirCache" = 5; 
        "afp_minFileCache" = 5; 
        "afp_mount_defaultFlags" = 0; 
        "afp_no_kQueues" = 0; 
        "afp_no_volChange_caching" = 1; 
        "afp_prefs_version" = 2; 
        "afp_reconnect_allow" = 1; 
        "afp_reconnect_interval" = 10; 
        "afp_reconnect_retries" = 12; 
        "afp_ssh_allow" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_force" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_require" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_warn" = 1; 
        "afp_use_default_name" = 0; 
        "afp_use_short_name" = 0; 
        "afp_voldlog_skipIfOnly" = 0; 
        "afp_wan_quantum" = 0; 
        "afp_wan_threshold" = 0; 
    }; 
    "com.apple.trackpad.scrollBehavior" = 2; 
    mouseDriverCursorSize = 1; 
}
```
tu as peut-&#234;tre rentrer une mauvaise valeur ou propriet&#233;


----------



## Toumak (2 Juillet 2006)

alors quand je crée un nouvel user plus de problème
en fait j'ai une grosse partition sur laquelle j'ai déplacé mon dossier utilisateur (via netinfo en root) et une petite où est installée osx
et j'ai simplement écrasé et réinstallé osx mais tu as raison le problème ne venait pas de là mais bien de mon compte utilisateur

voici ce que ça donne dans le terminal :

{
    AppleAntiAliasingThreshold = 8; 
    AppleDisplayScaleFactor = "1.0"; 
    AppleLanguages = (fr, en, ja, de, es, it, nl, sv, nb, da, fi, pt, "zh_Hans", "zh_Hant", ko); 
    AppleLocale = "fr_BE"; 
    NSFavoriteStyles = {
        Contour = {NSStrokeWidth = 3; }; 
        Gras = {NSFontTrait = 2; }; 
        Italique = {NSFontTrait = 1; }; 
        "Ombr\\U00e9" = {
            NSShadow = <62706c69 73743030 d4010203 04050607 0a592461 72636869 76657258 24766572 73696f6e 5424746f 7058246f 626a6563 74735f10 0f4e534b 65796564 41726368 69766572 12000186 a0d10809 54726f6f 748001a3 0b0c1355 246e756c 6cd30d0e 0f101112 5d4e5353 6861646f 77486f72 697a5624 636c6173 735c4e53 53686164 6f775665 72742240 40000080 0222c040 0000d214 15161758 24636c61 73736573 5a24636c 6173736e 616d65a2 1718584e 53536861 646f7758 4e534f62 6a656374 08111b24 29324449 4c515357 5d647279 868b8d92 97a0abae b7000000 00000001 01000000 00000000 19000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 c0>; 
        }; 
    }; 
    NavPanelFileListModeForSaveMode = 1; 
    NavPanelSpotlightSearchScopeMode = 2; 
    "com.apple.AppleShareClientCore" = {
        "afp_active_timeout" = 0; 
        "afp_authtype_show" = 0; 
        "afp_cleartext_allow" = 1; 
        "afp_cleartext_warn" = 1; 
        "afp_debug_level" = 6; 
        "afp_debug_syslog" = 1; 
        "afp_default_name" = ""; 
        "afp_idle_timeout" = 0; 
        "afp_keychain_add" = 1; 
        "afp_keychain_search" = 1; 
        "afp_login_displayGreeting" = 1; 
        "afp_maxDirCache" = 60; 
        "afp_maxFileCache" = 60; 
        "afp_minDirCache" = 5; 
        "afp_minFileCache" = 5; 
        "afp_mount_defaultFlags" = 0; 
        "afp_no_kQueues" = 0; 
        "afp_no_volChange_caching" = 1; 
        "afp_prefs_version" = 2; 
        "afp_reconnect_allow" = 1; 
        "afp_reconnect_interval" = 10; 
        "afp_reconnect_retries" = 12; 
        "afp_ssh_allow" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_force" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_require" = 0; 
        "afp_ssh_warn" = 1; 
        "afp_use_default_name" = 0; 
        "afp_use_short_name" = 0; 
        "afp_voldlog_skipIfOnly" = 0; 
        "afp_wan_quantum" = 0; 
        "afp_wan_threshold" = 0; 
    }; 
    "com.apple.mouse.scaling" = 0.875; 
    "com.apple.scrollwheel.scaling" = 1.7; 
    "com.apple.trackpad.scrollBehavior" = 2; 
}
merci pour ton aide


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Personnellement, mais je suis loin d'&#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste, je suis &#233;tonn&#233; par cette ligne :

_AppleDisplayScaleFactor = *"1.0"*;_

Ou pour &#234;tre plus clair, pourquoi a-t-on "1.0" ? Pourquoi des guillemets ?
On devrait avoir :

_AppleDisplayScaleFactor = 1;_

A ta place je passerai &#224; nouveau par le Terminal pour &#233;crire :

*defaults write NSGlobalDomain AppleDisplayScaleFactor 1*


----------



## Toumak (2 Juillet 2006)

j'ai fait ce que tu viens de me dire 
maintenant il est bien marqué *AppleDisplayScaleFactor = 1; 
*mais le problème n'est toujours pas réglé


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait ce que tu viens de me dire
> maintenant il est bien marqu&#233; *AppleDisplayScaleFactor = 1;
> *mais le probl&#232;me n'est toujours pas r&#233;gl&#233;


vide tes dossiers cache 

Library/Caches puisque c'es les NSGlobalDomain du user
qui pose un probleme apparement


----------



## Paradise (3 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> vide tes dossiers cache
> 
> Library/Caches puisque c'es les NSGlobalDomain du user
> qui pose un probleme apparement




Bon moi je vais faire un tour au Bar.. je pige vraiment que dalle à votre topic    suis 100% dans les choux


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je vais faire un tour au Bar.. je pige vraiment que dalle à votre topic    suis 100% dans les choux



tu comprends vraiment rien à l'Art


----------



## Benjimac (3 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Les screenshots que nous pouvons voir sur mactouch me paraissent pas mal.
C'est autre chose que la video amateur pour les onglets dans les fenêtres du Finder qu'on a pu voir.

Pour commenter les images je dirais que cela est possible. cela confirmerai les onglets dans les fenêtres d'exploration du Finder.

Quand à l'effet de transition entre plusieurs session ne m'étonnerai pas d'apple, mais surement pas plusieurs systèmes.

Mais pour tout vous dire, il y a 2 erreurs :

- La première, Microsoft a annoncé officiellement qu'il ne developperai plus ces applications pour Mac OS et surtout Internet Explorer, alors qu'il apparaît sur une image.

-La deuxième est des plus visible, si Leopard combinerai Mail, iChat et iCal, Pourquoi voyons nous très clairement sur toutes les images Mail et iChat comme 2 applications distinctes dans le Dock?

Moi je pense qu'il s'agit d'un Fake certe très bien fait mais faux quand même.

Pour la vérité, il suffit d'être patient et d'attendre le 7 Août que Steve nous dévoile ces secrets.


----------



## iota (3 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Les screenshots que nous pouvons voir sur mactouch me paraissent pas mal.
> C'est autre chose que la video amateur pour les onglets dans les fenêtres du Finder qu'on a pu voir.


Surtout que l'auteur a confirmé que les deux images de Leopard sont des fakes  

@+
iota


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Surtout que l'auteur a confirmé que les deux images de Leopard sont des fakes
> 
> ...



 il a eu lu mon commentaire aussi 

beaucoup d'energie pour faire du faux inspiré de vraie ....


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour tout vous dire, il y a 2 erreurs :
> 
> - La première, Microsoft a annoncé officiellement qu'il ne developperai plus ces applications pour Mac OS et surtout Internet Explorer, alors qu'il apparaît sur une image.


 il s'agissait d'internet explorer 7 pour windows, l'auteur du fake souhaitant faire croire à une solution de virtualisation intégrée à Leopard



			
				Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> -La deuxième est des plus visible, si Leopard combinerai Mail, iChat et iCal, Pourquoi voyons nous très clairement sur toutes les images Mail et iChat comme 2 applications distinctes dans le Dock?


Apple n'a jamais affirmé vouloir combiner aucun de ces softs. C'est le fantasme de certains qui voudraient un microsoft Exchange made in Apple.
c'est clair que si iCal, Mail, iChat et le carnet d'adresse travaillaient ensemble à la manière d'iLife, à savoir des applis séparées qui n'ont pas la même utilité mais qui savent echanger des infos... ("seamless integration", c'est le cheval de bataille de Jobs... je guetterai cette phrase le soir de la retransmission du Keynote - en différé, vers minuit, comme d'hab :/)


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il s'agissait d'internet explorer 7 pour windows, l'auteur du fake souhaitant faire croire à une solution de virtualisation intégrée à Leopard
> 
> 
> Apple n'a jamais affirmé vouloir combiner aucun de ces softs. C'est le fantasme de certains qui voudraient un microsoft Exchange made in Apple.
> c'est clair que si iCal, Mail, iChat et le carnet d'adresse travaillaient ensemble à la manière d'iLife, à savoir des applis séparées qui n'ont pas la même utilité mais qui savent echanger des infos... ("seamless integration", c'est le cheval de bataille de Jobs... je guetterai cette phrase le soir de la retransmission du Keynote - en différé, vers minuit, comme d'hab :/)



coredata


----------



## Toumak (3 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> vide tes dossiers cache
> 
> Library/Caches puisque c'es les NSGlobalDomain du user
> qui pose un probleme apparement



j'ai fait et ça change toujours rien


----------



## Aladisse (4 Juillet 2006)

j'ai une question qui n'est qu'a moitié en relation avec leopard.

est-ce que les mises à jour de osx vont de pairs avec une nouvelle version de quicktime ?

je compte passer en qt pro (mais suis pas pressé) et ne voudrais pas acheter la licence du 7 pour racheter celle du 8 deux mois plus tard.


----------



## noche84 (4 Juillet 2006)

Non les mises à jours ne sont pas forcément liées... Mais les deux sont mis à jour relativement régulièrement... ( Maintenant je ne dis pas que QuickTime ne s'adapte pas via des mises à jours aux modifications apportées par les mises à jours OSX... )

Mais bon...


----------



## Max London (4 Juillet 2006)

Petite question, ma licence de QT Pro 7 sera-t-elle valable pour QT 8?  Car cela me ferait mal de racheter une nouvelle licence.


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

Lorsqu'on a une mise &#224; jour majeure, les licences ne sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement plus valables.

Par contre, Apple a permis de revenir &#224; QT6 pour ceux ne souhaitant &#233;vlouer vers QT7, donc rien n'est interdit.


----------



## Toumak (5 Juillet 2006)

bon 
salut à tous
j'ai trouvé la réponse à mon problème
en fait je ne devais pas supprimer le dossier caches de mon compte utilisateur
c'est dans le dossier préférences qu'il y a un problème maintenant quelle(s) préférence(s) exacte(s) je n'en sais rien
je vai regarder ça plus attentivement ce soir et vous direz quand j'ai trouvé celui qui fous la merde
ça pourrait toujours servir si quelqu'un est dans le même cas que moi


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Juillet 2006)

Voilà une des dernières vidéos qui circule : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnMbWbRoxNQ&search=mac%20os%2010.5

on y voit le finder, mais rien a réellement changé... a part la virtualisation...

Si c'est un fake c'est bien fait, mais les cadrages sont louches... Pourquoi s'obstiner à toujours zoomer sur des élements quand on peut voir l'intégralité d'un bureau ... surtout que là le texte est bien assez gros !...

bref c'est louche mais trop bien fait.


----------



## Toumak (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est bien fait
en tous cas ça serait vraiment pas mal de pouvoir faire tourner quelques appli windows qui n'existent pas sous osx, mais y'a rien à dire ... c'est quand même laid


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est bien fait
> en tous cas ça serait vraiment pas mal de pouvoir faire tourner quelques appli windows qui n'existent pas sous osx, mais y'a rien à dire ... c'est quand même laid



j'ai essayé la manip avec un nouveau user sous Tiger
et en effet ca bug advita eternam apres cette manip

il doit y avoir une conf cramer ds le loginwindow je pense ...

je cherche mais beau bug


----------



## arcank (7 Juillet 2006)

Moi je dis que c'est un gars sur PC qui &#224; mis un fond d'&#233;cran qui est un screenshot de 10.4 avec iTunes (il bouge m&#234;me pas la fen&#234;tre :rateau, deux dossier (pas celui qu'il clique) et le dock.
Ensuite, il met un fichier Windows, &#224; cet endroit ...
Pour la fen&#234;tre MacOS 10.5 Pre-release, je sais pas comment il a fait.
&#192; moins qu'il ait fait la m&#234;me chose (screenshot) sur un Mac en 10.4 et fait la petite bidouille pour modifier &#192; propos de ce mac ... avec comme fond d'&#233;cran; un screenshot de Vista ou de XP avec une interface Vista

En tout cas, je sais pas ce qu'il fait tomber vers la fin, mais ...


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

Bon, dans 1 mois exactement, on sera fix&#233;.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dans 1 mois exactement, on sera fixé.



oui pour toi peut etre


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui pour toi peut etre


Que veux-tu dire ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu dire ?


que tout &#231;a me fait bien marrer et je suis pas tout seul


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> que tout ça me fait bien marrer et je suis pas tout seul


Si tu parles des images vues plus haut, personnellement, je pense que ce sont des fakes (ce qui n'empêche pas que la plupart des idées des fakes soient bien présentes dans Leopard).

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que dans 1 mois, on saura *exactement à quoi ressemblera* Léopard.

A moins que tu ne le saches déjà avant tout le monde ? Tu connais Steve ?
C'est ça qui te fait marrer ? Tant mieux, moi aussi, je suis mort de rire.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles des images vues plus haut, personnellement, je pense que ce sont des fakes (ce qui n'emp&#234;che pas que la plupart des id&#233;es des fakes soient bien pr&#233;sentes dans Leopard).
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que dans 1 mois, on saura *exactement &#224; quoi ressemblera* L&#233;opard.
> 
> ...



non mais il y a des ...  
mais c'est vraie qu'il ya de l'id&#233;e ds ces fakes


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non mais il y a des pre-release


Ben alors vas-y, dis-nous tout.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors vas-y, dis-nous tout.


et non moi  sign&#233; moi respect&#233; sinon moi probl&#232;me


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et non moi signé moi respecté sinon moi problème



Vraiment ? :mouais:  
De toutes façons, tu aurais beau nous raconter tout, on comprendrait rien.           
(pas cons, chez Apple, ils choisissent apparemment les bonnes personnes  )

:love:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? :mouais:
> De toutes fa&#231;ons, tu aurais beau nous raconter tout, on comprendrait rien.
> (pas cons, chez Apple, ils choisissent apparemment les bonnes personnes  )
> 
> :love:



pour avoir le status d'externe &#231;a met un 
certains temps 

ca ne se fait pas comme &#231;a

et la c'est un engagement l&#233;gal et  pro


----------



## cedcrow (10 Juillet 2006)

Je me pose une question.
Ils font quoi chez apple france ? Je bosse &#224; c&#244;t&#233; aux Ulis et je me suis toujours pos&#233; la question...
Vu que certaines personnes y bossent &#231;a m'interesserai de satisfaire ma curiosit&#233; 

d&#233;sol&#233; pour le petit hs.


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? :mouais:
> De toutes façons, tu aurais beau nous raconter tout, on comprendrait rien.
> (pas cons, chez Apple, ils choisissent apparemment les bonnes personnes  )




et quand tu penses que Mackie est responsable du noyau !!!


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2006)

cedcrow a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question.
> Ils font quoi chez apple france ? Je bosse à côté aux Ulis et je me suis toujours posé la question...



ils ferment !


----------



## noche84 (11 Juillet 2006)

Ouep en effet lol 

Mais est-ce qu'ils ne s'occupaient pas d'iCal et de 2-3 autres applications ?

Et puis le but d'une antenne dans un pays c'est : La production, le développement, la recherche, le stockage ou le marketing...

La il me semble qu'ils développaient quelques programmes, l'implatation marketing en France surement, etc


----------



## cedcrow (11 Juillet 2006)

ben la prochaine fois je tournerai mes doigts 7 fois autour du clavier avant de poster...
:rose:


----------



## tatouille (11 Juillet 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep en effet lol
> 
> Mais est-ce qu'ils ne s'occupaient pas d'iCal et de 2-3 autres applications ?
> 
> ...


dans le jargon cela s'appele un red&#233;ploiement strat&#233;gique 
ils vont juste en face (la ou il pleut), 
sinon ils en avaient marre de la banlieu
 alors certains vont sur les boulvards

 et c'&#233;tait chiant la zone pourrie

mais ca ferme pas vraiment &#231;a bouge 
bon y'en a qui bouge d&#233;finitivement


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juillet 2006)

a mon avis ( et vi, j'ai des avis  ) .. on peut s'attendre a avoir dans léopard un gros travail de fond effectué ...

tiger a servi de base pour la transition vers intel (meme si depuis OS X.1, selon steve jobs cela marchait sous X86) ... mais pour avoir un PB 12" et un Imac 17" intel inside .. je dois reconnaitre que la différence de performance n'est pas flagrante .. spotlight a toujours ses limites, safari ne se lance pas fonciérement plus vite ... en gros l'accroissement des performances ne se justifient que par le passage d'un vieux proc à un plus recent.. mais quand on voit les bench des core duo et plus encore des core 2 duo (avec les quad core qui arrive fin 2006) on peut se dire que leopard aura été programmer pour tirer vraiment profit de ses coeurs multiples ... en gros, je pense qu'on va découvrir un OS bien plus rapide et perfomant .. (faut bien utiliser la puissance d'intel nan ?) ...

un safari 3 (avec un exposé à la IE7 ...)
un mail 3 (avec des plus belles icones svp)
un ical next gen
un spotllight refondu

etc .. argh .. plus que quelques semaines et on découvre le nouveau bébé .. 
je me dis personnellement que j'ai pas intéret a passer a leopard quand il sortira, mais attendre la 10.6 (dans 3 ans) quand je changerai mon PB ... 

10.6, intel octo, macbook, 1go de ram .. avouez ca fait réver .. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> un safari 3 (avec un exposé à la IE7 ...)
> un mail 3 (avec des plus belles icones svp)
> un ical next gen
> un spotllight refondu






			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> 10.6, intel octo, macbook, 1go de ram .. avouez ca fait réver ..



Tout ça pour trainer sur internet... 
Nous v'là beaux :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour trainer sur internet...
> Nous v'là beaux :mouais:



vi mais ca occupe le temps ...


----------



## noche84 (20 Juillet 2006)

La performance très cher, la performance lol

Non mais les arguments avancés par *dumbop84* m'ont l'air tout à fait réalistes. Depuis le début de macOS, nous avons vu une amélioration significative des performances système. ( à condition de faire évoluer légèrement son matériel quand même ). 

Le nouveau système sera optimisé pour Intel... Et les processeurs Intel seront en 64 bits d'ici la, ça peut surement jouer sur les performances aussi...


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau système sera optimisé pour Intel... Et les processeurs Intel seront en 64 bits d'ici la, ça peut surement jouer sur les performances aussi...


C'est bien ce qui me souffle !

Toute cette débauche de performances brutes pour au final n'en utiliser qu'une part infime.

Les processeurs seraient-ils en 128 bits que l'immense majorité d'entre nous n'y verrait que du feu.

Nous (vous) sommes en train de filer droit dans le mur sur lequel se sont déjà écrasés des millions d'utilisateurs de windows : la course à la puissance, la prétendue optimisation.

Finder a certainement besoin d'un toilettage, mais honnetement, vous passez votre temps à faire des opérations dans le finder ? Pas moi. Alors qu'il progresse de 150 % en vitesse pure et que mes fenêtres du Finder s'ouvrent en 5 centièmes de seconde au lieu de 2 dizièmes de seconde, je n'en ai rien à faire.

Par contre, que ce Finder soit mieux finalisé et sécurisé (saleté de maison renommable par exemple, ou saleté de volumes réseaux non trouvés etc...) ça oui.

J'ai un Mac pour faire quelque chose avec l'informatique, pas pour faire de l'informatique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qui me souffle !
> 
> Toute cette débauche de performances brutes pour au final n'en utiliser qu'une part infime.
> 
> ...



je suis bien d'accord avec toi ...
mais une amlioration orientée USER ne peut etre accompli si derriere les bases ne sont renouvelées ... qui s'interesse au HFS + par contre un jour peut etre faudra il créer un nouveau systeme de fichier pour que cela marche mieux pour l'utilisateur ...

les deux vont ensemble .. et surtout les macs n'ont pas gagner en patate avec le passage a intel alors que ces proc en ont sous le capot ... peut etre pour toi cela importe peu mais moi, plus ca va vite, moins j'attends plus je savoure ... il me faut x secondes pour ouvrir iphoto (c'est pas beaucoup) mais si cela pourrait aller plus vite encore ca serait mieux ... lorsque je lance un diaporama avec 200 images et que je clique sur 'mosaique exposé', je peux les voir se charger .. ca pourrait aller plus vite ... tout est perfectible selon moi ... 

je trouve spotlight génial (tres orienté USER) mais ca refonte qui passera inapercu pour monsieur lambda le fera quand meme dire "petard c'est ouf cette loupe bleue" ...


----------



## chounim (22 Juillet 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWe-TIy2Lbs

ok, c'est pas du l&#233;opard du tout, mais ca pourrait etre une voie d'innovation...
C'est assez dingue, mais pas super pratique j'trouve


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez dingue, mais pas super pratique j'trouve


Au contraire, j'y vois des choses assez pratiques mais, le GROS MAIS : il est où le nom du document qu'on manipule ?

Ils ont fait un joli joujou, maintenant, faudra voir à le rendre utile


----------



## belzebuth (22 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> 10.6, intel octo, macbook, 1go de ram .. avouez ca fait réver .. :rateau:



heu... 1Go de ram ça fait pleurer! je me sens déjà limite avec mes 2Go en 2006 alors en 2008 ou 2009 il m'en faudra au moins 4 voir plus!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> heu... 1Go de ram ça fait pleurer! je me sens déjà limite avec mes 2Go en 2006 alors en 2008 ou 2009 il m'en faudra au moins 4 voir plus!



mon PB tourne bien avec 512 et ca tiens plus que bien la route .. j'ose meme pas imaginer comme il irait vite avec le double .. allez je lui ferai peut etre un cadeau ..:hein:


----------



## Tarul (23 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> heu... 1Go de ram ça fait pleurer! je me sens déjà limite avec mes 2Go en 2006 alors en 2008 ou 2009 il m'en faudra au moins 4 voir plus!


qu'est-ce que tu fais pour être limite avec 2go?

perso je suis a 512 et c'est a peine je me suis sens limite(y a juste iphoto et idvd qui met un peu de temps a s'ouvrir)


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juillet 2006)

ben avec du multitache....

si je grave un DVD et que j'utilise iphoto, tout en ayant itunes en t&#226;che de fond, je me retrouve avec du swap... alors si en plus j'utilise skype, safari et Mail en t&#226;che de fond ben &#231;a commence &#224; faire beaucoup... bien sur j'ai aussi 14 widget actifs dans dashboard, et 7 petits programmes dans ma menu bar qui tournent tout le temps... et puis si je re&#231;oit &#224; ce moment un mail contenant un document word et que je veux l'ouvrir ben c'est la semoule compl&#232;te... d'autant que j'ai aussi tout le temps ultralingua d'ouvert, ainsi que stickies, aper&#231;u et de temps en temps texshop...  
usage courant quoi...  

non s&#233;rieusement j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu jusque 1,5Go de swap 2 jours apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage, malgr&#233; mes 2Go de ram..

Au niveau puissance mon MBP est largement suffisant : il n'est utilis&#233; &#224; 100% que lorsque j'effectue des simulations ou des encodages, et &#231;a va encore vachement vite. Par contre en usage courant c'est la m&#233;moire qui sature, &#224; la fois en vitesse et en quantit&#233;... (et le disque dur au lancement des applications &#233;galement, mais bon &#231;a c'est normal...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben avec du multitache....
> 
> si je grave un DVD et que j'utilise iphoto, tout en ayant itunes en tâche de fond, je me retrouve avec du swap... alors si en plus j'utilise skype, safari et Mail en tâche de fond ben ça commence à faire beaucoup... bien sur j'ai aussi 14 widget actifs dans dashboard, et 7 petits programmes dans ma menu bar qui tournent tout le temps... et puis si je reçoit à ce moment un mail contenant un document word et que je veux l'ouvrir ben c'est la semoule complète... d'autant que j'ai aussi tout le temps ultralingua d'ouvert, ainsi que stickies, aperçu et de temps en temps texshop...
> usage courant quoi...
> ...



mouais :mouais:  mais la quand meme dans la premiere partie du post tu y vas franco ..
en général, mail, safari itunes toujours ouvert ... apercu ben je pense jamais a le fermer et iTeXshop ca bouffe pas trop de ressource ..
quand je fais du iPhoto, y a une raison donc plein de chose sont fermées ..

enfin bref .. la ou je veux en venir .. :hein:  j'vois meme pas ou j'veux en venir :rose:


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> iTeXshop ca bouffe pas trop de ressource ..



tout dépend du pdf que tu génère... ma thèse faisait 32MB je peux te dire que texshop il en bouffait des ressources......


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend du pdf que tu génère... ma thèse faisait 32MB je peux te dire que texshop il en bouffait des ressources......



Vi mais c'est seulement quand tu compiles .. et tu compiles pas tout le temps .. en fait meme jamais car tu as pas a t'occuper de la mise en page ..(latex powa) ... 
en tout 32 mb la these .. ca va .. des images ? peut etre ? ca pesé lourd ces saletés surtout en psd ..  sinon ben ... 

au fait je me sens un peu limité avec article, report, et book .. y en pas d'autres bien et surtout mais comment on les installe ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Bah modifie-les &#224; ta guise (latex powa )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah modifie-les à ta guise (latex powa )



ouais .. mais là c'est un peu dur ..  
y aurait pas des bon templates tout fait ?
et pis comment on les installe ?
lateX powwa .. mais un peu nioube encore :rose:


----------



## belzebuth (23 Juillet 2006)

moi j'ai completement personalis&#233; le report par d&#233;faut... &#231;a m'a pris le temps, mais maintenant j'ai un beau truc, exactement comme je le souhaite...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai completement personalisé le report par défaut... ça m'a pris le temps, mais maintenant j'ai un beau truc, exactement comme je le souhaite...


et y a pas moyen de faire tourner  
en tout cas, cela me dit pas comment on installe


----------



## belzebuth (24 Juillet 2006)

(sorry pour le hors sujet)
ben un template s'installe pas : il est en page d'entete du document, et a chaque fois que tu compile il s'utilise...
si tu parles d'installer latex tout est expliqu&#233; ici : http://www.uoregon.edu/~koch/texshop/
mon template g&#233;nial est ci dessous. Dans titre.tex j'inclus la page de garde, et puis file.tex est le corps du texte (qui peut etre s&#233;par&#233; en autant de fichier que l'on veut, file1, file2, etc...)


 \documentclass[frenchb,a4paper,11pt,oneside]{report}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage[french]{babel}
\usepackage{fancybox}
\usepackage{amsmath,amsthm,amssymb}
\usepackage{a4}
\usepackage{eurosym}
\usepackage{fancyhdr}
\usepackage{fullpage}
\usepackage{lastpage}
\usepackage{floatflt}
\usepackage{graphicx}
\usepackage{graphics}
\usepackage{textcomp}
\usepackage{listings}
\usepackage[usenames]{color}
\definecolor{red}{rgb}{0.5,0,0}
\definecolor{green}{rgb}{0,0.55,0.1}
\definecolor{blue}{rgb}{0,0,0.5}


\lstloadlanguages{java}


\usepackage{float}


\NeedsTeXFormat{LaTeX2e}
\renewcommand{\baselinestretch}{1.2}

\setlength{\topmargin}{0cm} \setlength\textheight {220mm}
\setlength{\parskip}{1.3ex}

\pagestyle{fancy}
%avoid orphelin...
\widowpenalty=10000
\clubpenalty=10000
\raggedbottom

\fancyhf{} \fancyhead[L]{\scriptsize \textsc \leftmark}
\fancyhead[R]{} \fancyfoot[L]{Bas de page gauche\\ }
\fancyfoot[R]{Bas de page droite}
\fancyfoot[C]{{\bf-~\thepage~-}}
\renewcommand{\headrulewidth}{0.1pt}
\renewcommand{\footrulewidth}{0.1pt}

\fancypagestyle{plain}{ \fancyhf{} \fancyfoot[L]{Bas de page gauche}
\fancyfoot[R]{Bas de page droite} \fancyfoot[C]{{\bf-~\thepage~-}}
\fancyfoot[C]{{\bf -~\thepage~de~\pageref{LastPage}~-}}
\renewcommand{\headrulewidth}{0pt}
\renewcommand{\footrulewidth}{0.1pt}}

\setlength{\headsep}{20pt}

\makeatletter
\def\thickhrulefill{\leavevmode \leaders  \hrule height 1ex \hfill \kern \z@}
\def\@makechapterhead#1{%
  {
        \noindent
        \centering
        \reset@font
        \sffamily
        \thickhrulefill\quad
        \@chapapp{} %Chapter name
        \thechapter
        \quad \thickhrulefill
        \par\nobreak
        \vspace*{10\p@}%
        \interlinepenalty\@M
        %\flushleft
        \hrule
        \vspace*{10\p@}%
        \Huge \sffamily #1\par\nobreak
        \par
        \vspace*{15\p@}%
        \hrule
        \vskip 30\p@
  }}
\def\@makeschapterhead#1{%
  {
        \noindent
        \centering
        \reset@font
        \thickhrulefill
        \par\nobreak
        \vspace*{10\p@}%
        \interlinepenalty\@M
        \hrule
        \vspace*{10\p@}%
        \Huge \sffamily #1\par\nobreak
        \par
        \vspace*{15\p@}%
        \hrule
    \vskip 40\p@
  }}


\newcommand{\la}{\longrightarrow}
\newcommand{\lla}{\Longrightarrow}
\newcommand{\ud}{\mathrm{d}}


\addtolength{\textheight}{1.6cm} \addtolength{\topmargin}{-1.6cm}
\begin{document}
\def\chaptername{Chapitre}
\setlength\parindent {0mm}
\pagenumbering{roman}
\include{titre}
\clearpage \setcounter{tocdepth}{3}
\tableofcontents
\clearpage
\pagenumbering{arabic} \clearpage
\renewcommand{\baselinestretch}{1}
\renewcommand{\baselinestretch}{1.2}
\clearpage
\include{file}
\clearpage
\end{document}


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, j'y vois des choses assez pratiques mais, le GROS MAIS : il est o&#249; le nom du document qu'on manipule ?
> 
> Ils ont fait un joli joujou, maintenant, faudra voir &#224; le rendre utile


peu etre qu'on peut s'afranchir du nom / comme du system de fichier
c'est un objet unique ?

le faite de rassembler en tas c'est cool pour des projets
plus de sous dossier ecetera une arbo class&#233; comme on lu souhaite

tas compos&#233;s de tas ...

ce model view est interressant


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> peu etre qu'on peut s'afranchir du nom / comme du system de fichier
> c'est un objet unique ?
> 
> le faite de rassembler en tas c'est cool pour des projets
> ...



Je ne comprends pas trop ton enthousiasme :
qu l'on manupule des dossiers ou des piles, je ne vois en quoi l'arborescence repondrait à des principes nouveaux. Au contraire, dans la démo, on ne sort pas de la métaphore habituelle du bureau, on la renforce.

Ce que je trouve intéressant par contre, ce sont les "mouse gesture" qui elles sont bien pensées. Entourer et aller au centre pour créer une pile -> bien senti, visuel.
Là rien de bien neuf, mais l'ajout d'un ou deux de ces "mouse gesture" pourraient apporter du neuf dans osx.
Mais remplacer les dossiers par des piles, oauih, bof, je vois pas trop la différence personnellement.

Enfin, pour les noms, personnellement, je ne vois pass comment m'en affranchir. Un document texte ressemble tellement à un autre document texte.
Mais tu as peut être des idées ?


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2006)

un fichier texte ou autre l'important c'est son contenu 
t'ajoute une techno spotlight la dedans d'indexation rapide/live
recherche dans ce groupe on peut imaginer des live previews
sur les documents

pour ce qui est de la pile imagine cela en 3d avec un classement par date dans l'espace
tu eclates ta pile qui est magnetis&#233; au milieu de l'ecran dans une sphere

de plus imagine plusieurs fichiers appartenant &#224; des piles differentes
et pourtant unique 

justement cette approche est interressante pour moi 
car un bureau informatique n'est pas un bureau

pour ce qui est du mouse gesture ce genre d'interface 
et tres interressante pour le monde du tactile imagine que ton clavier
soit une palette graphique et tu rentres et sors du mode editing avec une simple pression
plus ou moins forte


----------



## noche84 (24 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve que l'interface est trop minimaliste et trop brouillon... On croirait voir mon bureau avec des documents partout en pile... On ne retrouve rien ( mais je suis assez désordonné  )

Il faudrait un système d'étagères ou un truc du genre... Mais pour classer des milliers de documents, ça n'est malgré tout pas génial ( ou alors il faut le coupler avec SportLight encore une fois ( ça, à mon avis, c'est acquis ) )... Mais malgré tout, je trouve que :


Les gens ordonnés sauront l'utiliser efficacement   
Les gens brouillons auront encore + de mal à retrouver leurs documents qu'a l'heure actuelle
 Je trouve la proposition de Sun avec son looking glass plus intéressante. Avec un bureau moins "vu de haut" et plus en profondeur... Une vue à 45° donc.


----------



## Freelancer (24 Juillet 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait un système d'étagères ou un truc du genre... Mais pour classer des milliers de documents, ça n'est malgré tout pas génial ( ou alors il faut le coupler avec SpotLight encore une fois ( ça, à mon avis, c'est acquis ) )...



en gros tu souhaiterais transformer le finder en une sorte de super Delicious Library. Idée surprenante au premier abord mais qui bien implémentée peut être intéressante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> en gros tu souhaiterais transformer le finder en une sorte de super Delicious Library. Idée surprenante au premier abord mais qui bien implémentée peut être intéressante.



je viens de découvrir décilious librairy .. c'est ENORME .... mais arg .. c'est payant .. 40$ .. et les mises à jour sont gratuites ? je vais peut etre investir ... vous avez des retours ?


----------



## noche84 (24 Juillet 2006)

> en gros tu souhaiterais transformer le finder en une sorte de super Delicious Library. Idée surprenante au premier abord mais qui bien implémentée peut être intéressante.



Si on veut mais en 3D... lol Bien sur ce sont des élucubrations... Il faut voir si c'est viable...
Avec un bureau en 3D on peut aller vers la bonne étagère... Il faut juste voir si ça tient du gadget ou si c'est fonctionnel... ( l'idéal pour moi est de combiner les 2 comme Apple sait le faire : Effet front row totalement "gratuit" mais tellement beau, etc )


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Juillet 2006)

info ou intox cette vidéo ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2FJ2HYWEIw&search=apple%20leopard


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2006)

Il y a eu un concours de fakes et parmi eux, j'en ai rep&#233;r&#233; un qui prenait le parti d'&#234;tre r&#233;solument diff&#233;rent des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes versions de Mac OS, en s'inspirant un peu du principe du panel unique d'Aperture et en l'applicant &#224; tout l'environnement de l'OS, qui si j'ai bien compris, se r&#233;sumerait &#224; une seule grande fen&#234;tre dans laquelle on naviguerait par onglets. Enfin, le mieux c'est encore de voir le screenshot.
Je trouve &#231;a assez s&#233;duisant au premier abord, m&#234;me s'il y a peut-&#234;tre des inconv&#233;nients insoup&#231;onn&#233;s.
Mais l'id&#233;e de ne plus avoir &#224; retourner au bureau, &#224; superposer 36000 fen&#234;tres, me pla&#238;t beaucoup : l&#224;, toutes les fen&#234;tres ouvertes sont rassembl&#233;es dans une m&#234;me fen&#234;tre et rang&#233;es dans les onglets, et &#231;a n'a pas l'air moins pratique, au contraire.
En plus, cela aurait l'avantage de se d&#233;marquer de Vista qui copie &#224; outrance Tiger...
OK, le look n'est pas tr&#232;s "sexy", &#231;a pourrait destabiliser plus d'un Mac user (mais cela s&#233;duirait sans doute les Windowsiens plus habitu&#233;s aux fen&#234;tres plein &#233;cran), mais en terme d'ergonomie, l'id&#233;e me semble des plus int&#233;ressantes (&#224; premi&#232;re vue, bien-s&#251;r, apr&#232;s cela n&#233;cessite r&#233;flexion)...
En tous cas, il y a peut-&#234;tre quelquechose &#224; garder de ce fake, en moins "extr&#234;me" &#233;ventuellement.


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> info ou intox cette vidéo ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2FJ2HYWEIw&search=apple%20leopard




Troublante... :hein:


----------



## tyler_d (27 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu un concours de fakes et parmi eux, j'en ai repéré un qui prenait le parti d'être résolument différent des précédentes versions de Mac OS, en s'inspirant un peu du principe du panel unique d'Aperture et en l'applicant à tout l'environnement de l'OS, qui si j'ai bien compris, se résumerait à une seule grande fenêtre dans laquelle on naviguerait par onglets. Enfin, le mieux c'est encore de voir le screenshot.
> Je trouve ça assez séduisant au premier abord, même s'il y a peut-être des inconvénients insoupçonnés.
> Mais l'idée de ne plus avoir à retourner au bureau, à superposer 36000 fenêtres, me plaît beaucoup : là, toutes les fenêtres ouvertes sont rassemblées dans une même fenêtre et rangées dans les onglets, et ça n'a pas l'air moins pratique, au contraire.
> En plus, cela aurait l'avantage de se démarquer de Vista qui copie à outrance Tiger...
> ...



c'est vrai qu'il y a un vrai travail de réflexion, mais je ne trouve pas cela ergonomique pour autant.

que se passe t-il lorsque il y a 4-5 applications ouvertes ? 

je préférerais une amélioration d'exposé (avec un drag & drop plus performant) qu'un immense tableau excel ou chaque chose rentre dans des cases.... 
mais je suis d'accord que le système d'onglet doit etre généralisé !

c'est vrai que la vidéo est troublante... c'est quoi ? un mail ? un nouveau type de mail ?

quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai hate de voir cette keynote et surtout j'espère vraiment que le finder va enfin etre complétement repensé, quand on voit ce que les gens peuvent imaginer, ça donne envie !


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

&#192; voir le screenshot, je trouve cela &#233;pouvantable.
Je pr&#233;cise que je souffre d'une l&#233;g&#232;re claustrophobie ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

avec les plus grand trackpad des nouveaux portables on pourrait dessiner les lettres d'une appli pour les lancer .. un touch-launcher quoi ?
Je trouverai ca &#233;norme moi  



edit : argh .. je me languis trop la keynote ..


----------



## nicogala (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est simple &#224; faire &#231;a, comme CocoaGesture mais pas seulement en InputManager mais en tache de fond permanente (comme Butler) , mais il faudra tjrs une combinaison de touches en m&#234;me temps...


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> mais en tache de fond permanente (comme Butler)



gros boulot de reverse engineering


----------



## Tarul (27 Juillet 2006)

j'aime bien les screens de la gagnante du concours, je ne sais pas si c'est utilisable. mais je trouve qu'il y a de bonnes id&#233;es. 

http://phillryu.com/2006/07/26/fake-leopard-screenshot-contest-winners-better-than-the-real-thing/

http://www.mathgamehouse.com/images/phillryu/contestentries/Eric L Patterson/04 Safari.jpg


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve intéressant par contre, ce sont les "mouse gesture" qui elles sont bien pensées. Entourer et aller au centre pour créer une pile -> bien senti, visuel.
> Là rien de bien neuf, mais l'ajout d'un ou deux de ces "mouse gesture" pourraient apporter du neuf dans osx.



J'adhère ! Les gestes de sélection de plusieurs fichiers avec le lasso ont l'air confortable pour une utilisation au trackpad



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais remplacer les dossiers par des piles, oauih, bof, je vois pas trop la différence personnellement.



La pile pourrait être un objet temporaire, qui n'existe que le temps de la manipulation, plutôt que de déplacer trente icônes fantômes en quadrillage comme actuellement quand on sélectionne plusieurs fichiers.

Autre idée intéressante, les menus contextuelles circulaires : tous les items se trouve à la même distance du pointeur au moment du clic. Par contre, ça manque de lisibilité. Et c'est le défaut global de cette interface.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Juillet 2006)

vous pensez qu'ils bossent encore sur l&#233;opord l&#224;, ou qu'ils l'ont mis en suspend le temps que la WWDC passe ? je vois pas apple etre dans le rush en devant paufiner un truc &#224; quelques jours de sa presentation ..
en fait par beta on veut dire quoi ... logiciel fini (niveau fonctionnalit&#233 mais pas optimis&#233; ?


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

je pense que toutes les fonctionnalités sont présentes
il reste en effet "plus qu'à" optimiser le tout en le débarrassant de toutes les failles et bugs en tout genre


----------



## iota (30 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ferait une pause dans le d&#233;veloppement de Leopard sous pr&#233;texte qu'ils vont faire une d&#233;mo &#224; la WWDC.
Ils ne montreront s&#251;rement pas la derni&#232;re build compil&#233;e 3 minutes avant le show, ils ont certainement choisi une version ant&#233;rieure valid&#233;e et test&#233;e pour la pr&#233;sentation &#224; la WWDC, mais continuent &#224; travailler sur le projet en parall&#232;le.

@+
iota


----------



## noche84 (30 Juillet 2006)

Je suis du même avis... Du moment qu'on puisse montrer les nouvelles fonctions sur un OS stable... Mais honnêtement, est-ce si important ? 

On se rapproche de la date et toujours pas de rumeur sérieuse à se mettre sous la dent... Certains secrets sont quand même bien gardés, faut l'avouer


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Juillet 2006)

moi j'ai regard&#233; tous les fakes du concours.. j'en bav&#233; ..


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous pensez qu'ils bossent encore sur l&#233;opord l&#224;, ou qu'ils l'ont mis en suspend le temps que la WWDC passe ? je vois pas apple etre dans le rush en devant paufiner un truc &#224; quelques jours de sa presentation ..
> en fait par beta on veut dire quoi ... logiciel fini (niveau fonctionnalit&#233 mais pas optimis&#233; ?


 tu sais les dev travaillent par branche
heureusement qu'on ne m&#233;lange pas tout 

genre les mecs "y'a une prez ds 15 jours tout le monde arrete de toucher" 

H&#201; on est pas chez mimile 



*apple etre dans le rush en devant paufiner un truc &#224; quelques jours de sa presentation
 
*_et bah si ,  les ing&#233;s pofinent pas ils indiquent juste ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire
pour la prez 
_


----------



## cookie (1 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> On se rapproche de la date et toujours pas de rumeur sérieuse à se mettre sous la dent... Certains secrets sont quand même bien gardés, faut l'avouer



C'est vrais que je suis vraiment étonné. Parmi tous les développeurs qui ont été choisis pour tester les différentes versions béta (et il y en a même dans ce forum je pense), personne n'a jamais vendu la mèche ?


----------



## Fulvio (1 Août 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrais que je suis vraiment étonné. Parmi tous les développeurs qui ont été choisis pour tester les différentes versions béta (et il y en a même dans ce forum je pense), personne n'a jamais vendu la mèche ?



Pour autant que je sache, il n'y a pas eu de programme de distribution de versions béta pour les développeurs. Il viendra certainement dans la foulée de la WWDC.


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2006)

je viens d'apprendre que l'endroit ou je serai lundi prochain, vers 19 h, et qui se trouve au milieu de nule-part était couvert par un réseau wi-fi municipal !


----------



## kisco (1 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> avec les plus grand trackpad des nouveaux portables on pourrait dessiner les lettres d'une appli pour les lancer .. un touch-launcher quoi ?


J'ai ça avec un bouton de ma souris et le plugin Abracadabra de Quicksilver, mais c vrai que ça prend des ressources (2-3%) de bouger la souris maintenant


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ça avec un bouton de ma souris et le plugin Abracadabra de Quicksilver, mais c vrai que ça prend des ressources (2-3%) de bouger la souris maintenant




ce serait aussi sympa d'avoir une molette d'ipod virtuelle sur le trackpad


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les screens de la gagnante du concours, je ne sais pas si c'est utilisable. mais je trouve qu'il y a de bonnes idées.
> 
> http://phillryu.com/2006/07/26/fake-leopard-screenshot-contest-winners-better-than-the-real-thing/
> 
> http://www.mathgamehouse.com/images/phillryu/contestentries/Eric L Patterson/04 Safari.jpg



C'est même carrément GÉNIAL COMME IDÉES !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2006)

Hier, en lisant l'article consacr&#233; &#224; Skype dans le dernier num&#233;ro d'iCreate, il m'est venu une id&#233;e : et si Apple dotait iChat de fonctions de t&#233;l&#233;phonie (comme Skype donc) et en profitait pour sortir une version Windows d'iChat (histoire qu'un maximum de monde puisse en profiter) ? Ce qui r&#233;soudrait en m&#234;me temps la question de la compatibilit&#233; entre Mac et PC pour la visioconf&#233;rence.


----------



## Fulvio (2 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hier, en lisant l'article consacré à Skype dans le dernier numéro d'iCreate, il m'est venu une idée : et si Apple dotait iChat de fonctions de téléphonie (comme Skype donc) et en profitait pour sortir une version Windows d'iChat (histoire qu'un maximum de monde puisse en profiter) ? Ce qui résoudrait en même temps la question de la compatibilité entre Mac et PC pour la visioconférence.



Manquerait plus qu'à convertir x millions de réfractaires au changement.

(Je dis ça sans dédain)


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Manquerait plus qu'à convertir x millions de réfractaires au changement.
> 
> (Je dis ça sans dédain)


Je ne sais pas trop à quoi ressemble Skype sur PC, mais si iChat pour windows était gratuit, et avec un look et une ergonomie à la iTunes (auxquels les windowsiens sont déjà familiarisés), ça pourrait le faire, non ?...


----------



## Fulvio (2 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop à quoi ressemble Skype sur PC, mais si iChat pour windows était gratuit, et avec un look et une ergonomie à la iTunes (auxquels les windowsiens sont déjà familiarisés), ça pourrait le faire, non ?...




Ce serait plus difficile qu'avec iTunes. iTunes, c'est de l'utilisation individuelle, avec l'inter-opérabilité assurée avec la concurrence. iChat, tu peux pas le changer seul dans ton coin tant qu'il ne sera pas compatible avec le format le plus répandu. Il faut aussi que tes contacts, et leurs contacts et ainsi de suite, le fassent.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait plus difficile qu'avec iTunes. iTunes, c'est de l'utilisation individuelle, avec l'inter-opérabilité assurée avec la concurrence. iChat, tu peux pas le changer seul dans ton coin tant qu'il ne sera pas compatible avec le format le plus répandu. Il faut aussi que tes contacts, et leurs contacts et ainsi de suite, le fassent.


Oui, mais si le futur iChat apporte des vraies fonctionnalités supplémentaires par rapport à Skype ou MSN, alors...


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2006)

Plus que quelques jours pour connaître toutes ces nouveautés...


----------



## noche84 (2 Août 2006)

Sans vouloir vous attrister, MSN est indéboullonable... Sauf peut-être en cas de catastrophe naturelle  

MSN devient de plus en plus flou car ils lui ont mis des 100 aines de fonctionnalités qui ne servent à rien du tout... Mais ne me dites pas qu'MSN a moins de fonctions que iChat... OH... MSN version PC bien sur 

De plus, que trouve-t-on dans chaque Windows vendu ? MSN... Donc tous les jeunes ( et moins jeunes aussi p-e ) chatent avec MSN. j'ai un compte iChat mais je ne l'utilise jamais. A quoi bon, je n'ai que 1 contact qui lui aussi à MSN  

Donc... désolé mais... iChat qui remplace MSN... C'est comme OSX qui remplace Windows ( ça va de paire d'ailleurs )... C'est pas près d'arriver :-(


----------



## tyler_d (2 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous attrister, MSN est indéboullonable... Sauf peut-être en cas de catastrophe naturelle
> 
> MSN devient de plus en plus flou car ils lui ont mis des 100 aines de fonctionnalités qui ne servent à rien du tout... Mais ne me dites pas qu'MSN a moins de fonctions que iChat... OH... MSN version PC bien sur
> 
> ...



MSN est leader en France, et dans quelques autres pays d'europe, mais pas du tout aux USA, où se sont AIM et Yahoo qui devancent MSN...

Ne pas prendre son cas pour une généralité !

mais pour d'ichat, à quand on compatibilité msn ??? parce que....


----------



## iota (2 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> MSN est leader en France, et dans quelques autres pays d'europe, mais pas du tout aux USA, o&#249; se sont AIM et Yahoo qui devancent MSN...


Les derniers chiffres que j'ai vu sont quand m&#234;me largement en faveur de MSN.
Pour 340 millions d'utilisateurs de messagerie instantan&#233;e &#224; travers le monde, plus de 200 millions utilisent MSN (61% de part de march&#233; mondial)...

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> mais pour d'ichat, à quand on compatibilité msn ??? parce que....


pour etre sur : on ne peut telephoner vers skype que depuis skype ?
car sinon le must serait un ichat (qui cumule msn et skype) 
marre de devoir avoir 3 applis ouverts pour communiquer ...

un ichat ouvert, une intégration avec mail comme dans le fake du gagnant ... mhh


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2006)

Ajouter &#224; iChat des fonctionnalit&#233;s de t&#233;l&#233;phonie SIP telles que celles dont on peut disposer grace &#224; des softs comme XLite serait un plus appr&#233;ciable.
Abonn&#233; chez Free, cela me permettrait de t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#224; quelque correspondant que ce soit au travers de iChat et en disposant des tarifs de mon FAI et cerise sur le g&#226;teau, depuis n'importe o&#249;, pour peu qu'un brin de r&#233;seau soit accessible.


----------



## noche84 (2 Août 2006)

C'est sûr qu'un iChat compatible MSN ( et pas Jabber mais MSN !!!  serait sympa... ) ainsi que Skype, ça m'éviterait d'avoir : MSN, aMSN, Skype et iChat lancés en même temps...

Par contre, ça n'est pas que je prends mon cas pour une généralité vu que je parlais des autres... Mais je parle juste de ce que je connais... 

En écrivant mon post tout à l'heure je pensais en effet à AOL.. et puis je me suis dit qu'en fin de compte, le monde ne se limitait pas aux USA et qu'on ne gagnait pas de parts de marchés étant en accointance avec 1 seule population ( USA ) mais en essayant d'être le plus passe partout possible...

Qui ici utilise AOL, sur ce chat ? ( du moins en Belgique je n'ai jamais rencontré UNE seule personne utilisant ça... En France une personne ( en 7 ans de chat... ) Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment si important que ça...

Alors vu que d'après Iota ( je n'ai pas fait de calculs, je me base sur tes chiffres ) la majorité est à 61%, il me semble malgré tout que mon cas personnel est aussi celui de 200 millions de personnes niark hihi

Enfin... Ce que j'ai dit dans mon poste précédent est tout à fait valable... Microsoft à la chance de pouvoir imposer son format/programme quel qu'il soit ! Et Apple n'en a pas vraiment la force à moins de faire un programme tel iTunes : passe partout, pratique, PC/mac... et compatible avec plusieurs plates formes


----------



## Fulvio (2 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr qu'un iChat compatible MSN ( et pas Jabber mais MSN !!!  serait sympa... ) ainsi que Skype, ça m'éviterait d'avoir : MSN, aMSN, Skype et iChat lancés en même temps...



Je n'ai jamais utilisé Skype, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il se plaçait plutôt dans le secteur de la téléphonie plutôt que de la messagerie. Je suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée d'implémenter du Skype dans un logiciel de messagerie, c'est un coup à en faire une usine à gaz moyenne dans les deux domaines.



			
				noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... Ce que j'ai dit dans mon poste précédent est tout à fait valable... Microsoft à la chance de pouvoir imposer son format/programme quel qu'il soit ! Et Apple n'en a pas vraiment la force à moins de faire un programme tel iTunes : passe partout, pratique, PC/mac... et compatible avec plusieurs plates formes



Ce que j'ai dit aussi plus haut 

Mais il ne faut pas oublier Jabber, le protocole ouvert déjà soutenu par Google, donc en mesure de se faire connaître davantage à terme. Il y a un début d'implémentation de Jabber dans iChat, mais c'est encore incomplet. L'améliorer et le rendre facilement utilisable avec GoogleTalk serait, amha, plus avantageux que de tenter une implémentation de MSN (protocole fermé, donc assuré d'avoir une version Mac d'un train de retard sur la Windows, comme maintenant quoi).


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; Skype, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il se pla&#231;ait plut&#244;t dans le secteur de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie plut&#244;t que de la messagerie. Je suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit une bonne id&#233;e d'impl&#233;menter du Skype dans un logiciel de messagerie, c'est un coup &#224; en faire une usine &#224; gaz moyenne dans les deux domaines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skype utilise une variante du protocol STUN  (Simple Traversal of UDP through NATs (Network Address Translation))


STUN & JABBER

http://www.jabber.org/jeps/jep-0176.html

STUN & JABBER & googleTalk

http://programming.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/09/2226226&tid=140&tid=132&tid=13


MSN Protocol

http://www.hypothetic.org/docs/msn/index.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

m'enfin ADIUM g&#233;re magnifiquement MSN (on tape son ID et ca roule) il pourrait quand meme faire AU MOINS CA avec iChat .. non ?


----------



## raphpascual (3 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin ADIUM gére magnifiquement MSN (on tape son ID et ca roule) il pourrait quand meme faire AU MOINS CA avec iChat .. non ?



Malheureusement...C'est plus compliqué que ca  
C'est plus une histoire de licence et de gros sous que de technique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement...C'est plus compliqué que ca
> C'est plus une histoire de licence et de gros sous que de technique...


ben adium le fait bien ?
sinon ben apple pourrait mettre en place son propre serveur jabber et nous simplifier les manips ...  .. franchement c'est vraiment relou d'avoir 4 trucs ouvert pour etre joignable (mail, adium, skype, ichat)


----------



## raphpascual (3 Août 2006)

Adium n'est pas encore devenu le concurrent direct de Microsoft  

Plus s&#233;rieusement, c'est un peu comme si Apple d&#233;tournait le syst&#232;me de DRM de WMP pour le rendre compatible avec iTunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Adium n'est pas encore devenu le concurrent direct de Microsoft
> 
> Plus sérieusement, c'est un peu comme si Apple détournait le système de DRM de WMP pour le rendre compatible avec iTunes



ben font chier Crosoft a imposé des format propriétaire à la con que tout le monde suit en suivant ce bordel de 'herd behavior' de Kanhenman et pis, merde à la fin .. concurrent propriétairie du jpeg, WMA, msn, format office etc .. a part etre con, ils font quoi ?  

oula je me suis emballé .. désolé :rose:


----------



## chounim (3 Août 2006)

C'est pas etre con, c'est etre concurent... Ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour rester devant...

MSN se fera pas d&#233;loger en france par iChat a moins qu'un "accord" soit sign&#233;...en gros "accord"="transaction" huhu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas etre con, c'est etre concurent... Ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour rester devant...
> 
> MSN se fera pas d&#233;loger en france par iChat a moins qu'un "accord" soit sign&#233;...en gros "accord"="transaction" huhu



correction c'est leur position de quasi monopole qui les autorise &#224; imposer leurs formats (et comme pour beaucoup il n'y a que windows, cela regle le probl&#233;me) ...
mais il n'empeche que ca m'&#233;nerve, ils savent bien que peu de macuser utilisent leur MSN pourri en quoi cela les d&#233;range qu'ichat soit compatible (adium, amsn, etc, marchent tres bien et personne les enmer****) ..argh ...


----------



## chounim (3 Août 2006)

PUTE, t'as raison!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

OUAIS ... c'est la rebellion ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

Non mais franchement, on s'en tape de MSN et de sa domination. Avec un iChat Windows gratuit, il n'y aurait plus de probl&#232;me. Nos "amis" p&#233;c&#233;istes n'auraient qu'&#224; installer un logiciel de plus sur leur b&#233;cane. Et auriez-vous dit qu'ils installeraient en masse iTunes avant que celui ne soit disponible pour PC alors qu'ils avaient d&#233;j&#224; Windows Media Player ? 
Et avec le petit plus produit que constituerait la t&#233;l&#233;phonie, &#231;a peut le faire.


----------



## Tarul (3 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ben font chier Crosoft a imposé des format propriétaire à la con que tout le monde suit en suivant ce bordel de 'herd behavior' de Kanhenman et pis, merde à la fin .. concurrent propriétairie du jpeg, WMA, msn, format office etc .. a part etre con, ils font quoi ?
> 
> oula je me suis emballé .. désolé :rose:


et encore, si tu savais les noeud au cerveau qu'on est obligé de se faire parce que microsoft implémente des protocole standards avec des extensions non documentées qui font qu'on obligé d'avoir quelque part un windows en tête de pont dans l'architecture technique.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> et encore, si tu savais les noeud au cerveau qu'on est obligé de se faire parce que microsoft implémente des protocole standards avec des extensions non documentées qui font qu'on obligé d'avoir quelque part un windows en tête de pont dans l'architecture technique.


on sait, rassures-toi. les balises html propriétaires. pareil pour le xml étendu à la m$... mais bon, Apple fait un peu pareil (cf webkit et la prise en charge des podcasts dans les flux rss)...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

Aurais-je vu juste (au moins en partie) ?
Bon, ce ne sont que des supputations mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais franchement, on s'en tape de MSN et de sa domination. Avec un iChat Windows gratuit, il n'y aurait plus de problème. Nos "amis" pécéistes n'auraient qu'à installer un logiciel de plus sur leur bécane. Et auriez-vous dit qu'ils installeraient en masse iTunes avant que celui ne soit disponible pour PC alors qu'ils avaient déjà Windows Media Player ?
> Et avec le petit plus produit que constituerait la téléphonie, ça peut le faire.



ichat windows


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> et encore, si tu savais les noeud au cerveau qu'on est obligé de se faire parce que microsoft implémente des protocole standards avec des extensions non documentées qui font qu'on obligé d'avoir quelque part un windows en tête de pont dans l'architecture technique.



MSN c'est du STUN  modifié


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

I'm stunned ...


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais franchement, on s'en tape de MSN et de sa domination. Avec un iChat Windows gratuit, il n'y aurait plus de problème. Nos "amis" pécéistes n'auraient qu'à installer un logiciel de plus sur leur bécane. Et auriez-vous dit qu'ils installeraient en masse iTunes avant que celui ne soit disponible pour PC alors qu'ils avaient déjà Windows Media Player ?
> Et avec le petit plus produit que constituerait la téléphonie, ça peut le faire.



Sauf que comme déjà dit, iTunes, tu t'en sers seul sur ta bécane, et tu utilises les mêmes formats que la concurrence. iChat, si tu l'adoptes, il faudra aussi convaincre tes contacts et les contacts de tes contacts. D'ailleurs, comme l'a fait remarqué Tatouille, il y a déjà des softs windows compatibles AIM, ça n'a pas aidé ce protocole...

Enfin, l'argument "t'as qu'à installer un logiciel de plus sur ta bécane" ne passe généralement pas très bien. Perso, j'ai horreur de n'avoir qu'à installer un logiciel pour faire plaisir à quelqu'un, y compris sous Mac où c'est pourtant moins anxiogène que sous Windows.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin ADIUM gére magnifiquement MSN (on tape son ID et ca roule) il pourrait quand meme faire AU MOINS CA avec iChat .. non ?



Adium ne gère pas la vidéo (ou alors c'est tout frais et on m'a rien dit).



			
				raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement...C'est plus compliqué que ca
> C'est plus une histoire de licence et de gros sous que de technique...



De plus. Apple peut-elle tourner le dos à AIM aussi simplement ? Elle s'est certainement engagé contractuellement à le supporter dans iChat pour un certains temps, et par conséquent à ne pas aller voir la concurrence.


----------



## noche84 (3 Août 2006)

Je ne pense pas que tourner le dos à AOL est dans les projets d'Apple... AOL est fort utilisé aux USA... Donc la bas le problème est moins flagrant.

Pour ce qui est de jabber, si mes souvenirs sont bon, ça ne résoud pas le problème de vidéo/audio... Mais il faudrait p-e refaire un résumé de la technologie qui a p-e évolué ( j'ai le souvenir qu'il y a un an, on avait évoqué le fait que jabber utilisait XML et que donc on ne pouvait échanger que du texte... )


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que tourner le dos à AOL est dans les projets d'Apple... AOL est fort utilisé aux USA... Donc la bas le problème est moins flagrant.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de jabber, si mes souvenirs sont bon, ça ne résoud pas le problème de vidéo/audio... Mais il faudrait p-e refaire un résumé de la technologie qui a p-e évolué ( j'ai le souvenir qu'il y a un an, on avait évoqué le fait que jabber utilisait XML et que donc on ne pouvait échanger que du texte... )



va un peu lire les liens que j'ai donné + haut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que comme déjà dit, iTunes, tu t'en sers seul sur ta bécane, et tu utilises les mêmes formats que la concurrence. iChat, si tu l'adoptes, il faudra aussi convaincre tes contacts et les contacts de tes contacts. D'ailleurs, comme l'a fait remarqué Tatouille, il y a déjà des softs windows compatibles AIM, ça n'a pas aidé ce protocole...
> 
> Enfin, l'argument "t'as qu'à installer un logiciel de plus sur ta bécane" ne passe généralement pas très bien. Perso, j'ai horreur de n'avoir qu'à installer un logiciel pour faire plaisir à quelqu'un, y compris sous Mac où c'est pourtant moins anxiogène que sous Windows.



Ben la plupart des gens qui ont iTunes Windows l'ont installé. 
Quant à iTunes, il sert aussi a utiliser des formats autres que ceux de la concurrence (AAC), qui utiliserait plutôt les formats Microsoft.
Quant à AIM, il existe aussi un logiciel Mac compatible AIM, qui exisait avant iChat.
Alors où est le problème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Août 2006)

bon j'ai pas vu ou mais apparement y aurait une beau 64 sur le DVD de léopard sur la banderole, donc 64 bits, processeur multicore, j'ai un pressentiment .. léo va aller vraiment tres vite ..  (je tiens plus moi, je veux voir la keynote avec un 'bonne' bud light 24 oz dans les mains  )


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai pas vu ou mais apparement y aurait une beau 64 sur le DVD de léopard sur la banderole



Sur la banderole oui, mais sur le DVD il me semble que non...


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2006)

Salut à tous, ça sent le fake a plein nez... mais... en cette période, on fait feu de tout bois!

alors voici ce qu'on peut lire sur The PowerPage (le site est actuellement particulierement lent! voici donc une copie des infos : 

EXCLUSIVE: Leopard Feature Set Leaked

In advance of Monday's keynote address by Steve Jobs at WWDC The PowerPage has received a alleged copy of the features (and some screenies) from Apple's next generation operating system - Mac OS 10.5 ("Leopard"). The details are unconfirmed and are being posted for informational purposes only.

Mac OS 10.5 will see updates to most of the included applications, among the major updates are:

 Spotlight 2.0
 Dashboard 2.0
 Safari 3.0
 iChat 4.0
 Automator 2.0
 QuickTime 7.2
 Mail 3.0
 iCal 3.0
 Address Book 5.0

The updates are as follows:

Spotlight 2.0:

- Spotlight's icon changes to suit the new apple menu logo
- Instead of words down the side i.e. applications, system preferences... there are icons of each at a user defined size (80 x 80 default). So for applications there is the global application icon, and next to the hits and so on.
- The icons of the hits will be larger and for documents, events, mail, images, PDF's movies, fonts and presentations. there will be little live icons. For documents, the icon of the app (word or pages), events; the iCal icon with the date of the event and the time on it.
- Image previews will be larger but there will also be a little text of the type of image i.e. jpg in a contrasting color in the bottom right of the preview. PDF's will just be larger, movies will have a little preview at about 8x the speed (or less fast depending on the length) that will be cached in the finder. 
- Fonts will be in the font type. 
- Presentations will preview just like movies.
- If any of the items are in an open window, on the desktop, or in an app (bookmarks in safari, or a library item in itunes etc.) and the app is open, the rest of the app will fade and the specific items will light up, and if more than one, in the examples given, the app will just give a standard search and safari will open the bookmark browser.









- The same goes if it is on the desktop, the spotlight will shine on the icon(s).







- There will be the standard presumed better metadata searching. So if the majority of results are images, the show all pane at the right will also allow to organize by camera, date taken, file type and app used. The most used app and file type at the top of its respective lists.
- Spotlight will also search widgets
- The slideshow feature will be enhanced for most filetypes. Documents can be previewed in a similar way to images are now and so on and so forth.
- Also spotlight will actually be almost instantanteous or as instant as they can hope.
- A new spotlight widget.

Dashboard 2.0:

- Dashboard will get a system preferences icon.
- Dashboard will appear in the application switcher.
- Widgets can now be placed on the desktop. If one drags an icon to the board and waits two seconds in one place the board will fade out and you can place it on the desktop. The icon will appear in the dock and will be treated as an app.
- You can also keep widgets in the dock, either by dragging them there from dashboard or keeping them there when they appear on the desktop.
- In the dock will be the x icon for closing the widget on top of the widget icon, not on the widget itself.
- There will be also a selection of different animations. 
- You can isolate dashboard in a similar way to front row, you can push the desktop as an expose item to the side and isolate dashboard that way.
- You can isolate dashboard also via a cube effect. Also you can open dashboard in a similar way to f11, the widgets will hide at the side and come forward for use, in this one, the dashboard will not be isolated. Hot corners and f numbers can be configured to use one of them each. so you can have a different function key for each affect.
- In the isolated dashboard, the background will be black, but it will act as a pool of water, in a similar way as to now, so when you drag an widget around, you can create ripples.
- Also you can choose from water, air, space and metal as your chosen set of widget animations. Air and metal animations are not elaborated on, but space acts a bit like a black hole when you remove a widget and the widgets 'zoom' on.
- New widgets.








Safari 3.0:

- Phishing filter
- Tighter RSS
- Integrated FTP
- Integrated mailto function, a mail plugin that lets you send emails without opening Mail.
- Isolation box. When this is activated, Safari grows a little black shield around it and everything to do with Safari takes place instead in an encrypted disk image of a special filesystem that nulls unix permissions, anything that is written goes there and can't execute out of the image. The image is deleted after the session.
- Tabs can now operate on more than one line, and be saved. 
- A safari Exposé is available, allowing Web pages in tabs to be treated as separate windows for the time of the Exposé . 
- Web pages can be "Widgetized." You can make a new separate widget of a Web page, there is also a mini Safari widget that just has back and forward buttons and a small address bar.
- Tighter integration with Web formats.

iChat 4.0:

- 7 way video conversations available.
- A new window with gives iSight feedback and also letting you optimize your video stream how you want to.
- Better Voice over IP integration.
- Folders for contacts.
- Different layout, quite hard to explain, but better.
- MSN and Yahoo integration
- Dedicated iChat widget

Automator 2.0:

- Loads faster
- Different layout
- AppleScript is updated and is more english, allowing automator to incorporate it without people feeling squeamish.
- More actions
- GUI scripting
- Dedicated widget

QuickTime 7.2:

- Full screen and audio recording available in non-Pro version
- New CODECs, including loose RealPlayer and DiVX.
- Movie slideshow feature
- Some other minor inclusions
- Dedicated widget

Mail 3.2:

- New server protocols
- Widescreen version
- Different views, drop down
- Gmail-like thread system
- Ability to send proper HTML email
- Able to import pages documents as email
- iChat integration and new collaboration integration
- iCal calendar integration

iCal 3.0:

- Brilliant new UI
- 25 different organization techniques
- 100's more options for each log
- Integration with more formats

Address Book 5.0:

- New UI
- Wider range of import abilities
- Collaborative abilities
- Tighter iChat and iCal integration.


----------



## fedo (4 Août 2006)

source powerpage (ceux qu'apple n'aime pas...):

&#8226; Spotlight 2.0
 &#8226; Dashboard 2.0
 &#8226; Safari 3.0
 &#8226; iChat 4.0
 &#8226; Automator 2.0
 &#8226; QuickTime 7.2
 &#8226; Mail 3.0
 &#8226; iCal 3.0
 &#8226; Address Book 5.0

d&#233;tails et captures d'&#233;crans ici (patience n&#233;cessaire, serveur fort sollicit&#233;...)

EDIT: ouin dez...


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> (patience nécessaire, serveur fort sollicité...)



pas le mien


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

si tout &#231;a c'est vrai, ca va &#234;tre la f&#234;te.  miam


----------



## fredintosh (4 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si tout ça c'est vrai, ca va être la fête.  miam


Et s'il n'y a pas tout ce qui est supposé ci-dessus, on va être déçus.

Ce qui me fait douter, c'est :

_iChat 4.0:
...
*- MSN and Yahoo integration*_

Rien qu'à cause de ça, j'ai peur que ce soit un fake... :mouais:


----------



## noche84 (4 Août 2006)

Mais si ça n'est pas le cas, je débouche le champagne... Je n'ai plus aucun argument en défaveur du mac  lol

Je regrette juste que Fruity Loop ( FL Studio ) ne soit pas compatible Mac... Mais bon, vu toutes les solutions de Virtualisation/dual boot qui existent maintenant, il n'y a de toute façon aucune raison d'avoir un PC chez soi ( a part le fait d'être masochiste mais ça va, je n'ai pas ce vice  )


----------



## Paradise (4 Août 2006)

Gros Fake &#224; chaques fois avant de grosses annonces, ces Fakes arrivent sur le net...  
mais bon dommage l&#224; c'est vraiment bien fait mais il faut &#234;tre s&#233;rieux deux secondes :mouais: 

de toutes fa&#231;ons si on en &#233;coute cette "source" il n'y aura pas grand chose &#224; dire (Mapro pas l&#224; idem pour l'iPhone) alors..
sauf le changement de processeurs...  si c'est le cas je sent que pas mal de Macusers vont pas &#234;tre heureux d'un coup


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Gros Fake à chaques fois avant de grosses annonces, ces Fakes arrivent sur le net...
> mais bon dommage là c'est vraiment bien fait mais il faut être sérieux deux secondes :mouais:
> 
> de toutes façons si on en écoute cette "source" il n'y aura pas grand chose à dire (Mapro pas là idem pour l'iPhone) alors..
> sauf le changement de processeurs...  si c'est le cas je sent que pas mal de Macusers vont pas être heureux d'un coup



avouez que sans les fakes, les attentes des évenement style keynote et wwdc ne serait pas pareil. 

le frisson du gros fake,brrr!!


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Gros Fake à chaques fois avant de grosses annonces, ces Fakes arrivent sur le net...
> mais bon dommage là c'est vraiment bien fait mais il faut être sérieux deux secondes :mouais:
> 
> de toutes façons si on en écoute cette "source" il n'y aura pas grand chose à dire (Mapro pas là idem pour l'iPhone) alors..
> sauf le changement de processeurs...  si c'est le cas je sent que pas mal de Macusers vont pas être heureux d'un coup


avouez que sans les fakes, les attentes des évenement style keynote et wwdc ne serait pas pareil. 

le frisson du gros fake,brrr!!


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> avouez que sans les fakes, les attentes des évenement style keynote et wwdc ne serait pas pareil.
> 
> le frisson du gros fake,brrr!!



Ce serait un peu comme un gruyere sans trou... une maison sans porte... 

  

ça a l'air assez "crédible" mais ça sent le buzzz tout de même!

Si je me souviens bien, il y a deux ans, avant la présentation de Tiger, il y avait eu des screenshot du nouveau mail avant la présentation de steve job non?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

stop.

le gruy&#232;re n'a pas de trou.

d&#233;sol&#233;, mais l&#224;.


----------



## Piewhy (5 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop.
> 
> le gruyère n'a pas de trou.
> 
> désolé, mais là.



Montelimart, c'est le nougat et Moncuq, c'est du poulet?


Tu t'égare, étranger, me dis-je!


----------



## chounim (5 Août 2006)

GRUYERE SUISSE:






Sinon, j'aimerai un dashboard plus complet et utile, limite comme un VRAI second bureau (sans finder, mais des applications qu'on trouve dans le finder et dashboard, comme quicktime, un minifinder peut etre)
 bref, un truc plus pouss&#233;.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> GRUYERE SUISSE:
> -image-


C'est un fake !  

Autant dire que les pr&#233;visions pour Leopard, c'est _r&#226;p&#233;_.

Pardon, il est tard, vais aller m'coucher, moi.


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2006)

C'est l'emmenthal qui a des trous.

On remerciera Supermoquette pour cette rectification gastronomique...


----------



## Piewhy (5 Août 2006)

Fake d'apr&#232;s midi, r&#226;pe &#224; fromage en sursis...


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Fake d'après midi, râpe à fromage en sursis...


 
L'effet "reflet" sous les vignettes des films, ça fait quand même un peu beaucoup. :mouais: 

Mais bon, c'est zoli.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> L'effet "reflet" sous les vignettes des films, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me un peu beaucoup. :mouais:
> 
> Mais bon, c'est zoli.


pas mal mais j'aimerai bien les controleurs quicktime sous ces video (histoire de pouvroi en fait une preview (mais je pr&#233;f&#233;re le fake du finder du gagnant du concours (celui qui aime les asiatiques) .. 

edit : celui la http://phillryu.com/leopard.php?person=eric&img=0


----------



## disfortune (5 Août 2006)

*Youpie, j'ai Leopard!!*





oh ben zut c'est un fake


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Août 2006)

disfortune a dit:
			
		

> *Youpie, j'ai Leopard!!*
> oh ben zut c'est un fake



tain tu m'as foutu les boules toi et ton finder pourri  ...  




edit : moi aussi j'ai lepoard


----------



## disfortune (5 Août 2006)

Sauf que moi il mets 10.5 NANANA


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> image de 10.8


encore le terminal .. pff et surtout encore un vieux PPC ...


----------



## dvd (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> 10.8.1 (..)


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2006)

et encore j'aurais pu faire des trous Pour une Version Mac OSX *Emmental*
quand une *Entreprise Suisse Informatique* de grande envergure aura rachet&#233; *Apple* 
(ils l'appeleront peut etre *Guillaume* qui sait ... desfois  ...  qu'ils soient des *teutons*   )  

( Entreprise Suisse Informatique de grande envergure !!!!! vous me direz c'est un peu comme le cinema Suisse   )
ps : j'ai interet &#224; faire gaffe la prochaine fois que je vais &#224; Lausanne


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ( Entreprise Suisse Informatique de grande envergure !!!!! vous me direz c'est un peu comme le cinema Suisse   )


Ou le football


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et encore j'aurais pu faire des trous Pour une Version Mac OSX *Emmental*
> quand une *Entreprise Suisse Informatique* de grande envergure aura racheté *Apple*
> (ils l'appeleront peut etre *Guillaume* qui sait ... desfois  ...  qu'ils soient des *teutons*   )


   Je suis mort de rire !

A la place des félins, on aurait des noms de fromage...  
Mac OS X Reblochon, suivi de Mac OS X Munster, ça le fait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je suis mort de rire !
> 
> A la place des félins, on aurait des noms de fromage...
> Mac OS X Reblochon, suivi de Mac OS X Munster, ça le fait !



Introducing Beaufort


----------



## Tarul (5 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Introducing Beaufort


je préfère un mac os X rockfort


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2006)

Oui, mais alors sans l'odeur.


----------



## oohTONY (11 Août 2006)

Hello,
Un truc que j'aimerai vraiment dans Léopard c'est qu'Exposé fonctionne avec Dashboard parce que c'est le bordel avec les Widgets, yen à des grand qu'on peut pas s'amuser à redimensioner tout le temps d'autres qui ce cachent derrière enfin un vrais merdier pour aller en chercher certains... a moins que vous ayez une solution ?


----------



## chounim (11 Août 2006)

J'ai pas beaucoup d'widjet, j'en trouve pas beaucoup ayant un interet (ou pas...) qui me va...J'en ai 29/30...
Mais bon, un 17" et un 19"...c'est p'tete ca en fait


----------



## cookie (11 Août 2006)

Est-ce que vous pensez que, malgré les annonces de Steve, il va y avoir d'autres nouveautés dans Léopard ?
Par exemple des nouveautés dans iCal (je rêve d'un iCal avec plus d'option de présentation histoire de mieux gérer les calendriers multiples).
Des changement au niveau de l'interface générale d'OSX,...


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous pensez que, malgré les annonces de Steve, il va y avoir d'autres nouveautés dans Léopard ?
> Par exemple des nouveautés dans iCal (je rêve d'un iCal avec plus d'option de présentation histoire de mieux gérer les calendriers multiples).
> Des changement au niveau de l'interface générale d'OSX,...


je le pense, et je l'espère.

pourquoi : ils l'ont répété il me semble plusieurs fois dans la video qu'il ne montrait pas tout lors du keynote. en fait en réfléchissant bien, ils ont montré des fonctionnalité existant déjà sur mac os X ou ailleurs(space et time machine sont déjà présent sur mac, linux pour le premier et sur vista et windows 2003 pour time machine).

ils le faut car, tous le monde trouve bien les petites nouveauté mais tous le monde est quand même resté un peu sur sa faim. enfin après avoir beaucoup taper sur microsoft, je pense qu'il va y avoir du monde au tournant(pas forcement les mac fan, mais les critiques). Si les autres nouveauté ne sont pas de taille, les blagounettes de ce keynote pourrait leur retomber dessus(ou pas).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Un truc que j'aimerai vraiment dans Léopard c'est qu'Exposé fonctionne avec Dashboard parce que c'est le bordel avec les Widgets, yen à des grand qu'on peut pas s'amuser à redimensioner tout le temps d'autres qui ce cachent derrière enfin un vrais merdier pour aller en chercher certains... a moins que vous ayez une solution ?


[troll]Les widgets, c'est de la m*rde.[/troll]


----------



## cookie (11 Août 2006)

Je pense à un truc en voyant les images de la nouvelle version de Safari sur MacBidouille.
Visiblement elle est toujours avec le look "métal brossé". Hors, quand on y réfléchis, toutes application iLife06' ont laissées tomber ce look, même chose pour mail, le panneau des préférences,... Il y a donc toutes les chances pour Safari en fasse de même.

Se qui me laisse penser que la version de Safari dans la buid pour les développeurs n'est qu'une version provisoire.


----------



## noche84 (11 Août 2006)

Ce qui est dans la version developpeurs est ce qui leur sera utile... Autrement dit : Pour mettre au point un programme compatible Leopard, il leur faut le "fond" du système tel qu'il sera...

Pour ce qui est du design, les developpeurs n'ont pas forcément besoin de connaitre tout... Il en va de même pour certains gadgets ou fonctionnalités annexes 

Le look de Leopard peut donc être différent au finish ( je pense à Linux avec KDE ou Gnome... 2 interfaces graphiques différentes qui reposent toutes 2 ( je pense ) sur XWindows... )


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2006)

... sur X11, plut&#244;t (mais je pinaille, c'est connu  : on ne dit pas trop X Windows ; voir l'item Nomenclature de la page WikiPedia).


----------



## Freelancer (12 Août 2006)

Vous avez remarqué, pendant la demo de Mail, l'ascenseur horizontal pour naviguer dans les  templates n'est pas bleu aqua comme dans le reste de l'application, mais plutôt blanc laiteux/gris. Un indice sur la direction que prend l'interface de Mac os?


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2006)

Je pense qu'il s'agit plut&#244;t d'une "barre de s&#233;paration" entre les templates et le contenu du mail... et pas d'une barre de d&#233;filement...


----------



## Freelancer (12 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> sur le site d'apple il est toujours aqua except&#233; pour les notes et les todos



Sur le site d'apple, on ne voit pas l'ascenseur horizontal de la fen&#234;tre de mod&#232;les dont je parle. il est visible durant la Keynote.

edit: c'est mieux en images


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2006)

effectivement!

je crois qu'on devra attendre le mois de janvier pour en savoir plus!


----------



## tyler_d (12 Août 2006)

oui et d'ailleurs personne ne m'a calculé quand j'ai dit que les boutons rouge vert et jaune sont maintenant tous gris....

personnellement, je trouve le mail de tiger affreux. et plus particulièrement les boutons. en espérant que tout ça soit revu...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> personnellement, je trouve le mail de tiger affreux. et plus particuli&#232;rement les boutons. en esp&#233;rant que tout &#231;a soit revu...


Ca a l'air mal parti, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai remarqu&#233; sur un screenshot que Aper&#231;u dans Leopard adoptait les m&#234;mes boutons que Mail... :hein:



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> oui et d'ailleurs personne ne m'a calcul&#233; quand j'ai dit que les boutons rouge vert et jaune sont maintenant tous gris....


C'est peut-&#234;tre juste l'apparence "Graphite", qu'on peut obtenir d&#233;j&#224; sous Tiger dans les options d'apparences des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me.


----------



## cookie (12 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> personnellent, je trouve le mail de tiger affreux. et plus particuli&#232;rement les boutons. en esp&#233;rant que tout &#231;a soit revu...



Je ne vois pas se que les boutons de mail ont de diff&#233;rents ? : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/212/page4/

Edit : par contre le bouton "dashboard" dans Safari ne colle pas trop au reste : http://files.macbidouille.com/articles/leopard_preview/screens/safari/safari_search.png


----------



## fredintosh (12 Août 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas se que les boutons de mail ont de différents ? : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/212/page4/


Justement, c'est bien ça qu'on leur reproche, ils ne semblent pas changer avec Leopard


----------



## cookie (12 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement, c'est bien ça qu'on leur reproche, ils ne semblent pas changer avec Leopard



Oups, autant pour moi. J'avais compris mail Léopard :rose:


----------



## tyler_d (12 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être juste l'apparence "Graphite", qu'on peut obtenir déjà sous Tiger dans les options d'apparences des préférences système.



ha wais; exacte, j'avais oublié cette option dans les pref....


----------



## cookie (12 Août 2006)

pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les boutons Tiger de mail http://otierney.net/cagefighter/


----------



## reineman (14 Août 2006)

rapidement, comme ça, c'est quoi la différence entre time machine et filevault?


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Time machine : backup, récupération de fichier par système de suvegarde automatisée
Filevault: protection des fichiers , dans un coffre virtuel , en chiffrant le contenu.


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2006)

Filevault permet de crypter des données à la volée.
Time machine sauvegarde tous fichiers avant mofifications.


----------



## noche84 (14 Août 2006)

FileVault crypte et décrypte les données afin de les protéger contre des gens curieux 
TimeMachine est un utilitaire de backup qui en plus permet d'avoir un historique des divers backups dans le temps ( les données ne sont pas écrasées à chaque backup autrement dit )

Par contre je serais curieux de savoir quelle est la taille des fichiers de backup sur le disque externe... Car je me vois mal acheter un HD externe uniquement pour faire des sauvegardes...


----------



## reineman (14 Août 2006)

autant pour moi...j'pensais que filevault cryptait les données en les sauvegardant aussi mais zavé raison, c'est pas le cas.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Car je me vois mal acheter un HD externe uniquement pour faire des sauvegardes...


Et pourtant c'est une excellente idée...


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je serais curieux de savoir quelle est la taille des fichiers de backup sur le disque externe... Car je me vois mal acheter un HD externe uniquement pour faire des sauvegardes...


tu n'est pas obligé de prendre un gros disque dur, ni de sauvegarder toutes tes données.
on se dit toujours sa sert rien, ça coute chere. jusqu'au jour ou le dd de ton mac tombe en rad, là tu sera bien content d'avoir fait un dd de sauvegarde. 

*parle d'experience, mais sous windows *


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Car je me vois mal acheter un HD externe uniquement pour faire des sauvegardes...


 
[mode Scott Forstall /on]all those photos of my kids are precious to me. if i were to lose one of these photos, it would be awful. If all of these precious memories were lost, i'd be devastated[mode Scott Forstall /off]

Sans vouloir en rajouter, &#231;a d&#233;pend de ce que contient ton disque dur. Si tout est facilement rempla&#231;able, ce dont je doute (ou alors je ne sais pas &#224; quoi ton ordinateur te sert), tu n'as pas besoin de backup.

Mais si tu travailles un peu avec ta becane. un peu de photos, un peu de musique (compos&#233;e ou achet&#233;e), quelques docs, quelques pornos persos tourn&#233;s avec ton iSight :rateau: :rose:   , consid&#232;re l'achat d'un disque externe.


----------



## Piewhy (14 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant c'est une excellente idée...



Moi j'attends la prochaine vague de promo de macway pour m'acheter un HD externe!

Je sens que ça devient vitale! (et time machine est étrangé à cet état de fait!)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

&#231;a tombe bien!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

De nouvelles fuites...
(bon, ne regardez pas le titre du site, hein...)


----------



## bompi (14 Août 2006)

&#199;a donne envie de t&#226;ter du L&#233;opard ...


----------



## Piewhy (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien!



Dommage je suis en rade ces temps-ci...  

étudiant mendiant


----------



## doctor maybe (14 Août 2006)

j'ai trouvé un autre ptit lien où l'on peut en apprendre un ptit peu plus: ici


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé un autre ptit lien où l'on peut en apprendre un ptit peu plus: ici


Hum, je viens de le donner 3 posts plus haut...  Faut suivre un peu...  :rateau:


----------



## doctor maybe (14 Août 2006)

oups desolé!!

j'ai l'impression au vue des images ( surtout une PNG!!) qu'exposé profitera de core animation!! avec une legeretrainée lors du mouvement des fenetres..:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> oups desolé!!
> 
> j'ai l'impression au vue des images ( surtout une PNG!!) qu'exposé profitera de core animation!! avec une legeretrainée lors du mouvement des fenetres..:rateau:


Mais où vois-tu une image d'exposé dans ce lien ?


----------



## doctor maybe (14 Août 2006)

A la derniere image il y  a marqué exposé.png comme si c'estait un widget mais je doute que s'en soit un!t'en pense koi ferd?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Ah oui, d'accord, l'image _qui est repr&#233;sent&#233;e_ &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la derni&#232;re image au sujet d'Aper&#231;u, effectivement, &#231;a ressemble &#234;tre une pseudo-capture stylis&#233;e d'Expos&#233;...
Pourquoi pas, c'est une piste...

En tous cas, avec les MacBooks, pas besoin de cet effet, on l'a d&#233;j&#224; au naturel avec la r&#233;manence ! :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2006)

Toujours sur ce forum, on apprend que OpenGL sera supporté en natif dans Vista, au lieu d'une couche ajouté à DirectX comme le voulais Microsoft... donc plus vraiment de soucis dans le cas des jeux sur macos, non? 

Être obligé d'aller sur les forums Vista pour trouver des infos importantes pour le development sur mac... bref...


----------



## kisco (14 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours sur ce forum, on apprend que OpenGL sera supporté en natif dans Vista, au lieu d'une couche ajouté à DirectX comme le voulais Microsoft... donc plus vraiment de soucis dans le cas des jeux sur macos, non?
> 
> Être obligé d'aller sur les forums Vista pour trouver des infos importantes pour le development sur mac... bref...


Bah c'est toujours aux développeurs Windows de choisir entre DirectX et OpenGL, mais c'est vrai que ce sera pas pire que maintenant au moins


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est toujours aux développeurs Windows de choisir entre DirectX et OpenGL, mais c'est vrai que ce sera pas pire que maintenant au moins



Disons que la tentative de Microsoft de marginaliser opengl est remise à plus tard (tiens, on n'entend plus parler du concurrent au PDF que microsoft a présenté). Et effectivement, ça ne sera pas pire que maintenant. 

Selon Khronos, qui maintenant a la charge des api opengl et de leur évolution, la prochaine mouture d'opengl serait plus efficace que DirectX. De quoi motiver les développeurs si cela est avéré.


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Disons que la tentative de Microsoft de marginaliser opengl est remise à plus tard (tiens, on n'entend plus parler du concurrent au PDF que microsoft a présenté). Et effectivement, ça ne sera pas pire que maintenant.
> 
> Selon Khronos, qui maintenant a la charge des api opengl et de leur évolution, la prochaine mouture d'opengl serait plus efficace que DirectX. De quoi motiver les développeurs si cela est avéré.



si je me plante pas, notre os préféré carbure en partie du moins a l'opengl, non? laos quand je vois ce que mac os X peut faire actuelement et xgl, je me dis qu'il y a moyen de faire aussi bien que directx ou même mieux.

si il nous promettre une meilleur monture d'opengl, cela ne peut être que bénéfique


----------



## Junk (14 Août 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Youppie ! J'ai L&#233;opard !



Bon j'ai un doute sur la v&#233;racit&#233; ..  
*Mais si c'est vrai, balances tout  *


----------



## Junk (14 Août 2006)




----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Mais c'est qu'en plus, c'est pas du bluff...  

Heu, fais gaffe, quand même, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit tout à fait réglo, ton histoire...  

Mais vas-y, dis-nous tout !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Heu, fais gaffe, quand m&#234;me, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit tout &#224; fait r&#233;glo, ton histoire..



Tout a fait d'accord ... Je cautionne pas cette pratique ...  
*Mais balances tout quand meme *

edit mes questions :

- Quid des performances (reactivit&#233
- tu confirmes que l'interface n'est pas unifi&#233;e (donc ca veut dire que ca va changer) ..
- J'ai entendu parler d'une fonction 'preview' ... est ce vrai .. re quid des perf
- spotlight .. que devient-il ? perf .. rapidit&#233; ... 
- etc

  


edit 2 : non pas que je sois suspicieux mais pour prouver ta bonne foi, pourrais tu nous montrer space avec macg&#233; charg&#233; sur ton butineur ... 

edit 3 : j'aime pas les boutons de mail ARGHHHHHH


----------



## Junk (14 Août 2006)




----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Edit : j'ai rien dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

*J'suis convaincu .. * :rose: 
Savoures et fais nous un beau rapport ... 
   
(chanceux)

edit: tu pourrais au moins surfer avec safari 3.0    .. marrant que camino soit 100% compatible .. pas de ralentissement ? :mouais: 

   rahh la chance


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2006)

Je peux savoir comment ce fait-il que ce jeune homme à Léopard??


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux savoir comment ce fait-il que ce jeune homme &#224; L&#233;opard??


http://www.mac4ever.com/news/25009/leopard_pirate/

Pardon d'insister, mais je ne sais pas si tout &#231;a est tout &#224; fait r&#233;glo, tant dans l'int&#233;r&#234;t de Junk que de MacG...


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2006)

Raaaa sacré lui!!!!  
C'est pas beau de piraté la pomme!


----------



## Junk (14 Août 2006)




----------



## Piewhy (14 Août 2006)

Vous n'y &#234;tes pas du tout....

Junk a h&#233;berg&#233; un d&#233;veloppeur qui s'est tromp&#233; d'avion en rentrant de la WWDC il pleuvait et il l'a recueilli chez lui en attendant le prochain avion... il lui a offert du nesquick et des tartines de choco...


Pour le remercier le d&#233;veloppeur lui &#224; offert son DVD de Leopard... juste retour des choses en somme... 

CQFD... 

est-ce que tu rencontre beaucoup de difficult&#233; &#224; installer/utiliser une application pr&#233;vue pour Tiger?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est encore temps pour que je fasse un petit édit de mes posts ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi, je disais ça, mais je ne rêve que d'avoir de plus amples détails et tout plein de screenshots !  
C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux que ça ne fasse pas du tort au forum... Wait and see, la nuit porte conseil.


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'y êtes pas du tout....
> 
> Junk a hébergé un développeur qui s'est trompé d'avion en rentrant de la WWDC il pleuvait et il l'a recueilli chez lui en attendant le prochain avion... il lui a offert du nesquick et des tartines de choco...
> 
> ...



De l'humour, c'est bien.
Restons en là.

Il semblerait qu'il soit plutôt facile de trouver cette beta sur le net (sans chercher bien longtemps, j'ai trouvé plusieurs sources mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour les divulguer).

Alors, prenez vos responsabilités : récupérez si vous le souhaitez essayez, mais laissez macgé hors de tout cela.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je disais &#231;a, mais je ne r&#234;ve que d'avoir de plus amples d&#233;tails et tout plein de screenshots !
> C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux que &#231;a ne fasse pas du tort au forum... Wait and see, la nuit porte conseil.



mais steve l'a dit lui meme, ne contient pas les SECRET FEATURES .. donc c'est bon 

edit: pour tiger, Manu repondait bien a nos questions en toute l&#233;galit&#233; si je me trompe pas. Comment cela se faisait il ?


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais steve l'a dit lui meme, ne contient pas les SECRET FEATURES .. donc c'est bon
> 
> edit: pour tiger, Manu repondait bien a nos questions en toute légalité si je me trompe pas. Comment cela se faisait il ?


S'agissant de Manu et sans vouloir m'avancer :
- il avait accès légalement au système.
- il ne commentait que les éléments dévoilés.


Pour le reste, avons-nous le statut de développeur ? 
Avons-nous participé à la grand messe pour obtenir une version "légale" de Leopard ?
Avons-nous lu les termes du "contrat" explicite qui restreint la communication sur les fonctionnalités de ce nouveau système ?

Non, j'en doute.

J'en veux pour preuve l'absence notable des contributeurs habituels de Macgé les plus susceptibles d'avoir accès légalement à ce produit.

Eux, le testent et restent discrets.

Pour nous/vous autres il reste les salons ichat pour discuter sans que Macgé ne soit engagé d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Voili, voilà
Bonne soirée


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

Certes, je pars en vacances bient&#244;t mais ce n'est pas une raison ...

On a le droit de dire ce que Steve J. a dit et parler des fonctionnalit&#233;s connues maintenant et de les expliciter (64 bits, Time Machine etc.)
D&#232;s que :
- &#231;a sent le piratage
- &#231;a sent le d&#233;voilement illicite (les d&#233;veloppeurs ayant la version de Leopard doivent signer un NDA)

on fermera.


----------



## Junk (15 Août 2006)

Voil&#224;, j'ai pris mes responsabilit&#233;s. 

Et je laisse MacG&#233; en dehors de &#231;a. 

C'est mieux comme &#231;a. 

&#199;a ne sert &#224; rien de faire le malin, si c'est pour tomber dans le ravin 

C'&#233;tait juste histoire de partager mon enthousiasme (et maintenant mon exp&#233;rience) sur L&#233;opard.

Vivement la sortie officiel !! :love:

PS: ne compter pas sur moi pour l'uploader et je pr&#233;f&#233;re rester discret sur les sources, je n'ai pas envie que L&#233;opard fasse le tour du web ... m&#234;me si ce n'est "qu'une version pre release" et m&#234;me si c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait  

Tchuss.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

C'est tr&#232;s bien ainsi : il y a de toutes fa&#231;ons du grain (l&#233;gal) &#224; moudre ...


----------



## Junk (15 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Certes, je pars en vacances bientôt mais ce n'est pas une raison ...
> 
> On a le droit de dire ce que Steve J. a dit et parler des fonctionnalités connues maintenant et de les expliciter (64 bits, Time Machine etc.)
> Dès que :
> ...



Heeuu ... :rose: 
La pre-release ne contient que des informations déjà dévoilées ... :rose:

Je peux en parler alors ?

Quid des screenshots ? MacGé les tolère ou non ?


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

Disons que la question en suspend est : comment obtenir l&#233;galement une copie de Leopard &#224; l'heure actuelle. Si tu es d&#233;veloppeur et a souscrit &#224; ce qu'il faut chez Apple pour l'avoir, pourquoi pas. Dans ce cas, cela n'a rien &#224; voir avec des rumeurs mais avec les forums techniques ... OK ? [je crois me souvenir que c'&#233;tait le cas pour Tiger]

Dans tous les autres cas, on ne parle de rien et ici on se contente de s'amuser &#224; collecter les rumeurs et les "r&#233;v&#233;lations" _des autres_ ... ainsi que d'esp&#233;rer que Steve entende toutes vos bonnes suggestions.


----------



## Junk (15 Août 2006)

Je ne vais pas phylosopher &#224; 3h00 du mat. , mais pour moi l'internet c'est comme la biblioth&#232;que municipale, on emprunte, &#224; l'&#233;chelle mondiale ... 

Maintenant, pour ce qui est d'obtenir l&#233;galement L&#233;opard en version pre-release, disons que l&#224;, l'internet est une poubelle num&#233;rique g&#233;ante et qu'une personne l'a jett&#233; dans cette poubelle num&#233;rique ... pour la post&#233;rit&#233; et pour faire plaisir &#224; quelques personnes plut&#244;t que de le mettre vraiment &#224; la poubelle .... Il faut dire que cette version n'est pas vraiment fonctionnel ... 

Alors faire les poubelles du web c'est l&#233;gal ou non ? ... mon prochain pseudo ce sera "Web Bum" 

@bient&#244;t


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas pour vous casser les pieds c'est pour &#233;viter d'avoir des ennuis injustifi&#233;s, entre autres lorsqu'on conna&#238;t l'humeur de certaine soci&#233;t&#233; quant au secret-d&#233;fense entourant ses petites affaires ...
Aucune philosophie l&#224;-dedans


----------



## Citizen47 (15 Août 2006)

j'ai une question conne :

lorsqu'on installe un nouvel OS sur son mac est-ce que le disque dur est formaté ? peut-on upgrader l'OS tout en gardant ses données ?


----------



## Junk (15 Août 2006)

C'est not&#233; Mr Bompi. 

Alors j'invite tout ceux et celle qui veulent en savoir plus sur Mac OS 10.5 aka L&#233;opard &#224; se rendre sur le site d'Apple ...

A l'adresse : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/ pour une tr&#232;s belle pr&#233;sentation.


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

Citizen47 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question conne :
> 
> lorsqu'on installe un nouvel OS sur son mac est-ce que le disque dur est formaté ? peut-on upgrader l'OS tout en gardant ses données ?


Mac os offre la possibilité de mettre à jour le système sans perte de données (conservation des comptes etc).


----------



## iota (15 Août 2006)

Salut.

Une petite vid&#233;o de Safari.
Plus particuli&#232;rement, le nouvel outil de recherche et le fonctionnement du menu Aide.

Quelques captures d'&#233;cran.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (15 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une petite vidéo de Safari.
> Plus particulièrement, le nouvel outil de recherche et le fonctionnement du menu Aide.


   Ils ont mis le paquet sur les "petits" effets vidéo, vous avez vu ?    

Ca va être animé, Leopard.


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2006)

le rose c'est kitichissime! (un peu comme le fond star trek de time machine....) mais les go&#251;ts et les couleurs....

c'est comme l'icone de space et de expos&#233;... pas tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi je trouve...

vivement qu'ils uniformisent tout &#231;a


----------



## Warflo (15 Août 2006)

En même temps, si les fonctions vidéos font un peu "gadget", le menu aide est beaucoup plus intuitif et utile.
Si Léopard dévelope des deux cotés, visuels et pratique, on aura un OS beau et puissant :love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

Tout ça me plait bcp!!!! Toujours pas une date de sortie???


----------



## Junk (15 Août 2006)

J'avais cru comprendre qu' *iChat 4* allait devenir compatible avec les comptes MSN, ....

Mais apperement, ce n'est pas encore fait ... On a toujours le choix entre un compte .mac, aim, ou jabber ...

Une fonction qui &#224; l'air sympa, c'est le "Screen Sharing" (partage d'&#233;cran) ...

*Safari 3* apporte aussi la fonction "ouvrir cette page dans le dashboard" ... sympa pour garder des pages accessiblent rapidement.


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2006)

Pour msn... cette info &#233;tait issue d'un fake qui a fait beaucoup de bruit quelques jours avant la WWDC... je pense pas que ce soit &#224; l'ordre du jour...

A moins que...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Pour msn... cette info était issue d'un fake qui a fait beaucoup de bruit quelques jours avant la WWDC... je pense pas que ce soit à l'ordre du jour...
> 
> A moins que...



quand on y pense, vu que M$ ne sait deja pas faire des logiciels pour sa plateforme (mode troll), bien il pourrait laisser faire apple pour le client de messagerie .... car leur MSN pour mac c'est de la daube fini ...  

(mode gavé)


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> *Safari 3* apporte aussi la fonction "ouvrir cette page dans le dashboard" ... sympa pour garder des pages accessiblent rapidement.


jolie ironie du sort. il y a quelques points communs avec l'active desktop de windows, fonction abandonnée par microsoft...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Août 2006)

Tout plein de nouvelles petites images.


----------



## bompi (16 Août 2006)

C'est idiot, mais l'id&#233;e d'avoir enfin en natif le multi-espace de travail me ravit ...
&#199;a a l'air d'&#234;tre tout simple, tout beau et tout comme il faut [les outils actuels, gratuits ou payants, sont imparfaits].


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est idiot, mais l'idée d'avoir enfin en natif le multi-espace de travail me ravit ...
> Ça a l'air d'être tout simple, tout beau et tout comme il faut [les outils actuels, gratuits ou payants, sont imparfaits].


Moi aussi, ça me réjouit.
J'en ai marre d'avoir toutes ces fenêtres empilées les unes sur les autres et qui saturent mon écran. Exposé n'est qu'un pis-aller.
Je sens que je vais presque avoir un espace pour chaque application, et je vais enfin avoir juste une jolie fenêtre avec un peu de bleu autour (le fond d'écran que je ne vois jamais), comme sur les démos des keynotes.


----------



## raphpascual (16 Août 2006)

VirtueDesktops n' est pas si mal que ca je trouve...
En tout cas, il est parfait en attendant le printemps prochain.

edit: l'auteur annonce une MAJ importante pour la semaine prochaine.




> Je sens que je vais presque avoir un espace pour chaque application, et je vais enfin avoir juste une jolie fenêtre avec un peu de bleu autour (le fond d'écran que je ne vois jamais), comme sur les démos des keynotes.



Parfois c'est plus pénible qu'autre chose quand PAF tu change de bureau en cliquant sur une app alors que tu veux simplement mettre en vis a vis par exemple un éditeur de code et Safari ou le carnet d'adresses et Mail qui lui est sur un autre bureau... Tu perds pas mal de temps à les gérer tous ces bureaux virtuels.


----------



## Junk (16 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que "Spaces" est vraiment bien fait ...
Comme je le disais, on peut avoir jusqu'&#224; 16 bureaux virtuels, auquels on peut attribuer une ou plusieurs applications. Lorsqu'on clique sur l'application dans le dock, on se retrouve directement sur le bureau virtuel d&#233;di&#233; &#224; l'application . L'acc&#232;s &#224; "Space" se fait par d&#233;faut avec la touche F8. De l&#224;, on voit l'ensemble des bureaux virtuels que l'on a param&#233;tr&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Expos&#233; et Spaces du panneau des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syt&#232;mes. On peut utiliser les fonctions expos&#233; qui s'applique sur chacun des bureaux. On voit alors l'ensemble des fen&#234;tres ouvertent sur chaque bureaux. De l&#224;, on peut &#233;galement intervertir les bureaux, faire glisser des applications d'un bureau &#224; un autre pour les regrouper sur un m&#234;me bureau. C'est tout simplement g&#233;nial * En plus d'&#234;tre extremment pratique (surtout sur un moniteur 12")*


----------



## Junk (16 Août 2006)

Un gadget que j'aurai bien aim&#233; voir arriver, c'est un petit outil du genre Byte Controller.
Soit dans une option iTunes ou soit dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'OS.


Au passage, une autre chose qui change de mani&#232;re importante, c'est l'utilitaire de r&#233;pertoire.



qui passe en version 2.0 ...


----------



## rizoto (16 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Un gadget que j'aurai bien aimé voir arriver, c'est un petit outil du genre Byte Controller.
> Soit dans une option iTunes ou soit dans les préférences de l'OS.
> 
> 
> ...



concretément ca va faire quoi?


----------



## Junk (16 Août 2006)

Concr&#233;tement, l'interface change ...




Ensuite, je n'en sais rien, mais je ne retrouve pas le service Samba dans cette interface


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Août 2006)

pour en revenir a spaces:
je vais me faire quelques espaces de travail qui se lanceront tout seul au d&#233;marrage de la machine .. imaginez:

Space 1: votre beau fond d'&#233;cran ... et je sais pas moi votre dossier (mes document ouvert avec de belles icones)
Space 2: Mail ouvert avec un message vierge pret a etre envoy&#233;
Space 3: iTexShop et Bibdesk pret a compiler 
Space 4: Safari et macg&#233; d'ouvert ..



si apres je rends pas mes trucs a temps, j'aurai plus d'excuse ...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre que le plugin AD sera suffisant pour se passer de samba dans sa forme actuelle...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

Je me pose une question au sujet de Time Machine. Si j'ai bien compris, la remontée dans le temps se fait de jour en jour (hier, il y a 2 jours, il y a trois jours,....). Mais si le fichier que je veux récupérer a été créé le jour même, Time Machine saura-t-il le retrouver ? A quel moment enregistre-t-il l'état de mon disque dur ?


----------



## Tarul (16 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question au sujet de Time Machine. Si j'ai bien compris, la remontée dans le temps se fait de jour en jour (hier, il y a 2 jours, il y a trois jours,....). Mais si le fichier que je veux récupérer a été créé le jour même, Time Machine saura-t-il le retrouver ? A quel moment enregistre-t-il l'état de mon disque dur ?


tout dépend de la fréquence de la sauvegarde. il semblerait que ce soit au jour le jour, mais tu as des options pour modifier la fréquence et la duréee de se sauvegarde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de la fréquence de la sauvegarde. il semblerait que ce soit au jour le jour, mais tu as des options pour modifier la fréquence et la duréee de se sauvegarde.


OK. Merci.  
Et il y aura quand même un truc de bien avec Time Machine : quand on supprimera accidentellement un des dossiers du dossier utilisateur, on pourra récupérer facilement le dossier ET son contenu.


----------



## Junk (16 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre que le plugin AD sera suffisant pour se passer de samba dans sa forme actuelle...


 je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, quand je vais sur le r&#233;seau, maintenant, il ne me d&#233;tecte pas le r&#233;seau micosoft :mouais: .... pour me connecter au serveur c'est "se connecter au server" dans le menu "aller" du Finder.
(Junk et L&#233;opard, c'est comme un cochon et le caviar  )


----------



## cookie (16 Août 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> VirtueDesktops n' est pas si mal que ca je trouve...
> En tout cas, il est parfait en attendant le printemps prochain.



Je ne sais pas vous mais je n'arrive pas à le télécharger. Tous les sites qui parlent de VirtueDesktops pointent vers VirtueDesktops.info hors le site est inactif.

Est-ce qu'Apple aurait acheté leur logiciel


----------



## Warflo (16 Août 2006)

On peut acheter un logiciel Open-Source ?


----------



## rizoto (16 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> On peut acheter un logiciel Open-Source ?



Open source ne veut pas dire gratuit. non?


----------



## djgoofy (16 Août 2006)

c'est pas faut !


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

djgoofy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas faut !


Pitain, tu postes pas souvent, mais quand tu postes, ça dépote...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

C'est bien vr&#232;


----------



## raphpascual (16 Août 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas vous mais je n'arrive pas à le télécharger. Tous les sites qui parlent de VirtueDesktops pointent vers VirtueDesktops.info hors le site est inactif.
> 
> Est-ce qu'Apple aurait acheté leur logiciel



Ils ont l'air d'avoir des problèmes d'hébergement.
En ce moment par exemple ça marche.

Sinon on va enfin avoir droit a ca c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## cookie (16 Août 2006)

Ou alors, lors de la présentation de "Space", tout le monde a dit "oh, comme c'est beau" puis il y a un malin (probablement en mode troll) qui a dit "boff, virtuedesktops le fait depuis bien longtemps". Du coup, depuis, leur site est complètement saturé :d


----------



## bompi (16 Août 2006)

J'ai le soft de CodeTek mais il a des petits soucis r&#233;currents sur la gestion des fen&#234;tres. Son utilisation est un peu al&#233;atoire &#224; mon go&#251;t.
Quant aux logiciels OpenSource, ils suivent plusieurs licences (BSD, Apache, GPL, LGPL _usw_) mais, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il n'est pas interdit de les vendre : _cf._ Linux ou Apache pour les plus connus.


----------



## Benjimac (17 Août 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, lors de la pr&#233;sentation de "Space", tout le monde a dit "oh, comme c'est beau" puis il y a un malin (probablement en mode troll) qui a dit "boff, virtuedesktops le fait depuis bien longtemps". Du coup, depuis, leur site est compl&#232;tement satur&#233; :d


C'est peut &#234;tre pas inovant mais quand c'est int&#233;gr&#233; au syst&#232;me, &#231;a permet une meilleur compatibilit&#233;. c'est mieux, je pense, que d'avoir un multi-bureau qui permet de faire plein de trucs qu'on se sert jamais et qui bug parfois.

Sinon vous savez le nombre de bureau maxi qu'autorise "Space" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Août 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon vous savez le nombre de bureau maxi qu'autorise "Space" ?



apparement 16


----------



## cookie (18 Août 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être pas inovant mais quand c'est intégré au système, ça permet une meilleur compatibilité. c'est mieux, je pense, que d'avoir un multi-bureau qui permet de faire plein de trucs qu'on se sert jamais et qui bug parfois.
> 
> Sinon vous savez le nombre de bureau maxi qu'autorise "Space" ?



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. C'était juste une petite boutade .


----------



## jeromemac (20 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas etre con, c'est etre concurent... Ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour rester devant...
> 
> MSN se fera pas déloger en france par iChat a moins qu'un "accord" soit signé...en gros "accord"="transaction" huhu



j'aime bien quand dans la meme phrase il y'a "font ce qu'ils peuvent" et "microsoft"... comme si ce qu'ils mettent en avant sur windows ne sera pas utilisé par tout le monde (qui je le rappel n'utilise que windows à part un % restreint) et qu'ils doivent se battre pour l'imposer...
aol en france etait devant, car c'etait le moins cher pour accéder à internet par modem, donc on avait une interface, et on utilisait aim naturellement, puisqu'il fallait passé par leur interface pour se connecter à internet... 
maintenant que la connexion se fait plus, puisqu'elle es permanente, par adsl, ben tout le monde utilise ce qu'ils ont sous la main... en l'occurence msn... mais ça c'est typiquement français, et à moindre mesure européen, puisqu'aux états unis, c'est toujours aim le plus utilisé.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2006)

J'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura un gestionnaire de t&#226;ches dans Lepoard. Ah &#231;a oui.


----------



## noche84 (20 Août 2006)

Bah il y en a déjà un ( si on veut ;-) ) 

pomme - alt- esc... Bon c'est assez limité mais c'est plus que suffisant que une application rame un peu trop. ( Si on a de la patience on peut s'en passer mais je n'en ai pas, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi ça fait 2 ans et demie que je suis sur mac  Marre d'attendre Windows ( bien que j'aie tjrs un PC qui reste mon ordi "serveur" pour les jeux et les choses du genre : chat et téléchargement ). Pour le boulot WEBdesign et WebMaster, c'est mac mac mac...

BREF tout ça pour dire que lorsqu'on veut fermer une application, on a la possibilité de faire, à l'instar de la fonction "kill" sous Linux.

Peut-être que sous MacOS X Server, il y a plus sophistiqué mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé donc je ne peux pas répondre à la question  

Enfin, tout dépend pourquoi tu as besoin d'un gestionnaire de tâche bien sur 
Il pourrait être plus complet mais les systèmes à base d'unix ayant certaines choses absconses pour les utilisateurs et étant donné que cet état de fait est incompatible avec Apple, je ne suis pas sur que ça soit judicieux dans un système grand public. Je verrais plutot ça dans la version Server ( et si ça tombe, ça existe sur ce système )


----------



## rizoto (20 Août 2006)

bah y a les commandes top et kill dans le terminal.

mais je doute que tu ne saches déja ca webo


----------



## iota (20 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que la connexion se fait plus, puisqu'elle es permanente, par adsl, ben tout le monde utilise ce qu'ils ont sous la main... en l'occurence msn... mais ça c'est typiquement français, et à moindre mesure européen, puisqu'aux états unis, c'est toujours aim le plus utilisé.


N'importe quoi...
MSN Messenger est leader mondial (avec 61% de part de marché mondiale). Ce n'est absolument pas _"typiquement français"_ comme comportement.
MSN est premier en Europe (+70%), Amérique Latine (+90%), Asie (+70%).

Pour l'Amérique du nord c'est différent, 3 IM se tiennent dans un mouchoir de poche (entre 27 et 37% de part de marché), à savoir : MSN Messenger, AIM, et Yahoo! Messenger. 

Voir cette étude.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

Tout plein d'autres images de Leopard, et les commentaires de Think Secret.


----------



## iota (20 Août 2006)

Salut.

Automator a l'air d'avoir pas mal &#233;volu&#233;.

@+
iota


----------



## chounim (20 Août 2006)

j'y comprendrai peut etre quelque chose alors 

Ca avance mine de rien, on obtiens de plus en plus de news la dessus


----------



## Junk (22 Août 2006)

A propos de Spaces, j'ai trouvé un petit truc marrant, ça s'appelle .... Space 



 




Lien : http://space.sourceforge.net/



Ce serait bien que Space s'intègre aussi bien dans Tiger que Spaces dans Léopard ...


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

si jamais je ne sais plus si quelqu'un en a parlé, mais il y a ce blog avec pas mal de captures :
http://impulsivehighlighters.blogspot.com/

et un site regroupant toutes les news a propos de Leopard : 
http://www.leopardtracker.com


----------



## rizoto (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter le côté usine à gaz qu'aurait inévitablement ce logiciel.
> Et j'ajoute que le principe d'applications séparées est tellement bon que Mcrosoft l'a reprise pour Vista.



Outlook pro propose toujours un emploi du temps et un service de mail groupé non? C'est bien plus pratique voir indispensable dans une grosse structure.


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Spaces, j'ai trouvé un petit truc marrant, ça s'appelle .... Space
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le projet est mort depuis tres longtemps

http://desktopmanager.berlios.de/

*VirtueDesktops est basé dessus

*


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

et le filesystem ?


----------



## Junk (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et le filesystem ?


A priori c'est toujours du MAC OS &#233;tendu (journalis&#233 / HFS+ dans L&#233;opard ... 
Il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir d'&#233;volution, ou de r&#233;volution de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; ... pour l'instant en tout cas ...
L'arborescence est toujours la m&#234;me.


----------



## noche84 (23 Août 2006)

Oui mais actuellement le HFS+ reste quand même un très bon système de fichier... Spotlight marche du tonnère ( même si certains graincheux trouvent qu'il pourrait être mieux, comparé à l'outil de recherche Windows XP où il faut scanner le disque dur à chaque fois en entier et attendre 20 minutes pour trouver UN NOM DE FICHIER... et non ce qu'il contient comme Spotlight... L'outil de recherche de Win98 était mieux fait... fin soit ça n'est pas le sujet... et Spotlight est perfectible mais bon... Ca tourne déjà super bien )

Bref HFS+ est très bon... Pourquoi devrait-on le changer maintenant ? Je ne dis pas que lorsque la taille des disques dur sera plus grande, il ne faudra pas envisager de réviser un peu ça... Mais tant qu'a présent la taille physique du disque dur est bloquée à 500Go donc on a encore de la marge ( jusqu'a ce que les disques durs à magnétisme vertical arrivent )

Donc : Que reprochez-vous à HFS+ ?


----------



## Felisse (23 Août 2006)

Ben on lui reproche principalement d'&#234;tre un syst&#232;me de fichier bas&#233; sur des technologies vieilles de 22 ans : Voir ici.
Et depuis, la recherche, les id&#233;es et les besoins changent !

Selon cet article : sur ArsTechnica :
- le probl&#232;me de gestion des tous petits fichiers : en effet, les syst&#232;mes Unix ont tendance &#224; g&#233;n&#233;rer de tout petits fichiers. Or on ne peut actuellement pas &#224; la fois avoir de bonnes performances sur ces fichiers et de bonnes performances sur les gros fichiers (> 5 Mo par ex). Sauf &#224; changer de syst&#232;me de fichier...
- le probl&#232;me du partitionnement : ne vous &#234;tes-vous jamais demand&#233;, surtout sur les nouveaux MacPro avec 3 disques par exemple ce qu'il se passait si vous rajoutez un nouveau disque ? Obliger actuellement de cr&#233;er une nouvelle partition qui appara&#238;t sur le bureau. Bien mais si on voulait juste &#233;tendre le disque syst&#232;me ? Impossible sans le rituel sauvegarde -> partitionnement -> restauration : long et co&#251;teux. Il serait souhaitable d'avoir un syst&#232;me de fichier qui s'adapte aux disques pr&#233;sents, sans red&#233;marrage, sans partitionnement. Impossible actuellement, sauf &#224; changer de syst&#232;me de fichier...
- Le syst&#232;me de "clich&#233;" ou en anglais de snapshots. Cela permet &#224; un instant T, et dans la seconde, de faire une sauvegarde de l'&#233;tat du disque, un clich&#233; du disque en fait. C'est pratique, rapide, s&#251;r (quoique ne prot&#232;ge pas de la d&#233;faillance physique du disque) et &#233;conomique (prend moins de place qu'une sauvegarde compl&#232;te). Impossible actuellement, sauf &#224; changer de syst&#232;me de fichier...

A noter, que le format HFS+ est vraiment excellent, pour son &#233;poque, c'est une architecture exemplaire. D'ailleurs, il a &#233;t&#233; suffisamment bien pr&#233;vu pour &#233;voluer (metadata avec Spotlight qui avaient &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;vues depuis plus de 4 ans !). Mais justement &#224; force de le faire &#233;voluer, n'arrive-t-on pas aux limites de ce qui est acceptable (en terme de performance, de complexit&#233;, de gestion) ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Août 2006)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Ben on lui reproche principalement d'&#234;tre un syst&#232;me de fichier bas&#233; sur des technologies vieilles de 22 ans : Voir ici.
> Et depuis, la recherche, les id&#233;es et les besoins changent !
> 
> Selon cet article : sur ArsTechnica :
> ...


oui ZFS and EXT3 too "bas&#233; sur des technologies vieilles de 22 ans"
pas exactement , ton noyeau unix est bas&#233; sur des technos vieilles de 40 ans
mais cela n'emp&#234;che pas d'avoir &#233;volu&#233;

HFS+ et ZFS partage pas mal de choses
les 2 projets se nourissent 

le probl&#232;me de base &#233;tait je vous rappel tous une transition OS9 -> to Unix World
via classic et le syteme de fichier de OS9

d'autre fabriquant on eu quelques probl&#232;mes 
en changeant brutalement de techno de syst&#232;me de fichier 

il n'est pas exclu d'am&#233;liorer HFS+ 
dailleurs c'est ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait et continu a &#234;tre fait 

pour les curieux explorer les src de XNU
depuis darwin 6 


de plus sur freeBSD project le choix est de suivre Apple
http://people.freebsd.org/~yar/hfs/
de meme pour lauchd
pour ma part c'est le Apple IOKit/KPI

beaucoup de freeBSDers sont des Darwiners


----------



## rizoto (23 Août 2006)

pouvoir formater en "ext3" et "ext2" serait bien.


----------



## Benjimac (23 Août 2006)

Le ZFS et Le HSF sont presque pareil, la différence vient que le ZFS permet des traitements de fichiers bien plus gros qu'avec le HFS.

Sun utilise deja le ZFS.


----------



## Felisse (23 Août 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Le ZFS et Le HSF sont presque pareil, la différence vient que le ZFS permet des traitements de fichiers bien plus gros qu'avec le HFS.
> 
> Sun utilise deja le ZFS.



Oui Sun utilise déjà le ZFS sur Solaris 10, sorti tout récemment... Mais honnêtement, on ne le voit pas encore en production (par exemple, dans ma boite, on a du Solaris 10, mais on s'est bien gardé de passer sur ZFS malgré ses avantages indéniables).

Maintenant, dire que ZFS et HFS+ sont presque pareils, c'est clairement abuser.

ZFS a été réécrit depuis l'origine, sans aucune contrainte de compatibilité. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas de HFS+ (qui vient de HFS, qui dérive de MFS.... c'est dire !). Exemples :
- ZFS établit une sorte de RAID dynamique si on utilise plusieurs disques. Je m'explique : on utilise un disque dur (disons 100 Go), avec une seule "partition" qui est le disque de démarrage de Mac OS. Grâce à ZFS, on peut rajouter un 2ème disque de 50 Go qui se rajoutera au premier, sans modifier les partitions, donc sans avoir à effacer, recommencer (comme c'est le cas actuellement avec HFS). Et non seulement ca, mais en plus, pour aller plus vite, lors d'une écriture, ZFS écrira une partie des données sur un disque et une autre sur l'autre disque, doublant ainsi la vitesse d'écriture. Et pareil en lecture, on lit des deux côtés à la fois (si possible).
- ZFS est un système de fichier consistant : plus besoin de journalisation aussi poussée, il ne peut plus y avoir d'erreur sur le disque. C'est du copy-on-write : quand on veut modifier un fichier, on le réécrit un peu plus loin, et une fois que l'écriture est validée, on peut effacer l'ancienne version. Par contre, ca, ca peut être apporté à HFS.
- ZFS utilise des opérations mathématiques pour optimiser les requêtes d'écriture / lecture sur les disques pour maximiser la bande passante ou les délais.
- ZFS peut être compressé. Si ca consomme en CPU, ca augmente d'autant le débit du disque..

Tout n'est pas impossible à faire rentrer dans HFS+... Par contre, pourquoi s'embêter à étendre à l'infini un ancien système, alors que l'on peut "prendre" un tout neuf et qui marche déjà.

D'autant plus qu'il est complètement compatible POSIX, donc pas de pb de compatibilité majeure si on remplace HFS+ par ZFS...


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

```
Tout n'est pas impossible &#224; faire rentrer dans HFS+... Par contre, pourquoi s'emb&#234;ter &#224; &#233;tendre &#224; l'infini un ancien syst&#232;me, alors que l'on peut "prendre" un tout neuf et qui marche d&#233;j&#224;.

D'autant plus qu'il est compl&#232;tement compatible POSIX, donc pas de pb de compatibilit&#233; majeure si on remplace HFS+ par ZFS...
```
c'est la diff&#233;rence entre le koder et l'ing&#233;gnieur

si tu as une techno maitris&#233;e avec un certains nombre de dev 
qui maitrisent le probl&#232;me les &#233;volutions sont plus lentes

si HFS+ correspond au besoin actuel du constructeur et aux comp&#233;tences des ressources internes

d&#233;fendre un passage sur une techno non &#233;prouv&#233;e (m&#234;me si elle est clean et meilleur )
sera difficile , c'est plus li&#233; &#224; de la strat&#233;gie commerciale / formation interne , maitrise
suret&#233; , 

un ingegnieur cherche la stabilit&#233; du produit avant une meilleur performance 
qui engendre des tests de qualit&#233;s de la r&d

c'est ce que lui demande sa structure commerciale

MacOSX c'est des millions de lignes de code , pos&#233; sur un os
qui est en tete du march&#233; , cela a des couts, changer de technos ca a des couts

bienvenue ds le monde de l'entreprise ( la taille de la dite entreprise influe aussi )


----------



## Felisse (24 Août 2006)

Tatouille, tu as bien raison. C'est ce que j'exprimais en disant que dans mon entreprise, m&#234;me si on dispose de Solaris 10 et donc &#233;ventuellement de ZFS, on s'est bien gard&#233; pour le moment de l'impl&#233;menter en production.

Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple d&#233;montre par son histoire &#234;tre "couillu" dans le sens o&#249; ils n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; pousser les technologies les plus en pointe (exemple du micro-noyau).
Et vu la petite (micro) part de march&#233; de Mac OS dans les entreprises, c'est pas cela qui les g&#234;nera aux entournures.


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Tatouille, tu as bien raison. C'est ce que j'exprimais en disant que dans mon entreprise, m&#234;me si on dispose de Solaris 10 et donc &#233;ventuellement de ZFS, on s'est bien gard&#233; pour le moment de l'impl&#233;menter en production.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple d&#233;montre par son histoire &#234;tre "couillu" dans le sens o&#249; ils n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; pousser les technologies les plus en pointe (exemple du micro-noyau).
> Et vu la petite (micro) part de march&#233; de Mac OS dans les entreprises, c'est pas cela qui les g&#234;nera aux entournures.


pour xnu (_X is Not Unix)_ il a quand meme 20 ans 
Apple a fait des upgrades de fondamentaux 
et puis le mec ds ma signature cela aide pour &#231;a 
c'est pas tres couillu c'est juste qu'ils utilisent 
ce qu'on savait faire correctement en 1995 

d'autres ont utilis&#233; en 1995 ce que savait faire en 1984 
 et depuis ils n'ont pas &#233;volu&#233;


Apple rends un travail propre et le tiens &#224; jours et ajuste
mais sur des technos qui sont &#233;prouv&#233;es


----------



## Felisse (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pour xnu (_X is Not Unix)_ il a quand meme 20 ans



Arf, j'ai du mal à te comprendre : pour moi tu te contredis.

Tu dis que le seul test est celui de l'entreprise, où une technologie valable est celle qui passe la barrière terrible des ingénieurs informaticiens et autres DSI !
Et de l'autre, tu me dis que XNU n'est pas neuf, puisqu'il a vingt ans, mais si je me souviens bien, il n'a jamais vraiment été utilisé en dehors des universités en dehors de MAC OS ?

Donc c'était bien à ton sens une nouvelle technologie qui a été rendue "populaire" par Apple non ?


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Arf, j'ai du mal &#224; te comprendre : pour moi tu te contredis.
> 
> Tu dis que le seul test est celui de l'entreprise, o&#249; une technologie valable est celle qui passe la barri&#232;re terrible des ing&#233;nieurs informaticiens et autres DSI !
> Et de l'autre, tu me dis que XNU n'est pas neuf, puisqu'il a vingt ans, mais si je me souviens bien, il n'a jamais vraiment &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; en dehors des universit&#233;s en dehors de MAC OS ?
> ...


si next mais tu es trop jeune  chez Apple ils ne font que du travail s&#233;rieux


----------



## Felisse (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> si next mais tu es trop jeune



Euh trop jeune, sûrement, je te l'accorde, ca me fait plaisir !  

Par contre, je n'ai jamais pu penser que Next avait eu un tel succès... autre que d'estime (ce qui n'est déjà pas mal !).


----------



## SupaPictave (1 Septembre 2006)

Ah que coucou!

Quelques petites infos ont filtr&#233; sur Leopard. Rien de fracassant, mais &#231;a confirme ce que l'on pense, &#231;a va &#234;tre &#233;norme!

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31095-Mac-OS-X-sur-la-piste-du-Leopard.htm

Je suis sacr&#233;ment content d'avoir switch&#233;, je pr&#233;pare d&#233;j&#224; le budget, et je compte bien m'&#233;quiper avec le L&#233;opard d&#232;s sa sortie! Dire que je pensais avoir atteind les sommets informatiques avec Tiger...

Et on est certainement pas encore au bout de nos surprises.
Vivement les prochaines annonces  

EDIT : punaise mais c'est &#233;norme, Spotlight permet m&#234;me de chercher une fonction dans les menus des applications!! Fini les gal&#232;res pour trouver un truc au fond d'un menu de Photoshop! J'adore :love:


----------



## Toumak (1 Septembre 2006)

super génial
merci pour ton lien
j'ai hâte de voir ça
surtout l'interface scalable


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2006)

Les G3 ne seront plus supportés, snif ! :hein:


----------



## Toumak (2 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Les G3 ne seront plus supportés, snif ! :hein:


ça m'étonne pas
toute façon si c'est pour l'avoir et que plein de trucs soient désactivés (notamment core animation qui va cartonner) je vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Septembre 2006)

Si d&#233;j&#224; le Finder pouvait simplement permettre de rester point&#233; sur le fichier que l'on vient de renommer cela m'irait bien  

Je m'explique, si on a une fen&#234;tre avec ascenseur (car il y a plus de fichiers que ce que peut afficher la surface ouverte de la fen&#234;tre) et que l'on renomme un fichier (&#231;a vaut aussi dans le cas d'un gliss&#233;/d&#233;pos&#233, celui-ci (si vous &#234;tes en mode rangement des ic&#244;nes par nom) va se d&#233;placer pour se placer &#224; sa nouvelle place alphab&#233;tique (tr&#232;s bien, c'est normal) mais aussi dispara&#238;tre de la vue s'il se place parmi les fichiers qui n'&#233;taient pas apparents dans la fen&#234;tre. Si Apple pouvait simplement faire que l'affichage suive ce fichier (continue &#224; le pointer), ce serait bien et tellement plus pratique que de devoir manipuler l'ascenseur ou taper les premi&#232;res lettres du fichier pour le retrouver.

Aller Apple, on corrige cette aberration ?


----------



## saturnin (2 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> ça m'étonne pas
> toute façon si c'est pour l'avoir et que plein de trucs soient désactivés (notamment core animation qui va cartonner) je vois pas l'intérêt



Esperons qu'il tourne correctrement sur les machines récentes, car de plus en plus la question va se poser : investir maintenant et puis devoir en plus ajouter l'argent pour leopard lors de sa sortie ou attendre la sortie de leopard qui sera vendu avec les nouvelles machines.
En tout cas espérons que cet OS ait encore de nombreuses agréables surprises à nous dévoiler.


----------



## nicogala (2 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Si d&#233;j&#224; le Finder pouvait simplement permettre de rester point&#233; sur le fichier que l'on vient de renommer cela m'irait bien
> 
> Je m'explique, si on a une fen&#234;tre avec ascenseur (car il y a plus de fichiers que ce que peut afficher la surface ouverte de la fen&#234;tre) et que l'on renomme un fichier (&#231;a vaut aussi dans le cas d'un gliss&#233;/d&#233;pos&#233, celui-ci (si vous &#234;tes en mode rangement des ic&#244;nes par nom) va se d&#233;placer pour se placer &#224; sa nouvelle place alphab&#233;tique (tr&#232;s bien, c'est normal) mais aussi dispara&#238;tre de la vue s'il se place parmi les fichiers qui n'&#233;taient pas apparents dans la fen&#234;tre. Si Apple pouvait simplement faire que l'affichage suive ce fichier (continue &#224; le pointer), ce serait bien et tellement plus pratique que de devoir manipuler l'ascenseur ou taper les premi&#232;res lettres du fichier pour le retrouver.
> 
> Aller Apple, on corrige cette aberration ?


D&#233;sol&#233; Paski mais... &#231;a le fait sous Panther. 
(par contre l'ascenseur ne se place pas tout seul o&#249; il faut... enfin seulement son affichage bugge, il faut cliquer pour rafra&#238;chir)


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Septembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; Paski mais... &#231;a le fait sous Panther.
> (par contre l'ascenseur ne se place pas tout seul o&#249; il faut... enfin seulement son affichage bugge, il faut cliquer pour rafra&#238;chir)


Tiens, je ne me rappelais plus que &#231;a le faisait sous Panther.
Peut-&#234;tre parce que vu que &#231;a le faisait, &#231;a ne risquait pas de me prendre la t&#234;te comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui sous Tiger :rateau:

Merci pour le rappel nicogala


----------



## iota (2 Septembre 2006)

Salut.



Paski.pne a dit:


> Si déjà le Finder pouvait simplement permettre de rester pointé sur le fichier que l'on vient de renommer cela m'irait bien


Avec Tiger et le Finder en mode colonne, je n'ai pas ce problème.

@+
iota


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Septembre 2006)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Avec Tiger et le Finder en mode colonne, je n'ai pas ce problème.
> 
> ...


Je viens de tester en mode colonne et là, oui, le fichier est bien pointé.
Le hic c'est que je n'utilise que le mode icône. Et là, ça veut pas... :hein: 

Mais que fait Apple ?!


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Safari 3 beta movie


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Safari 3 beta movie



  

Si ce principe est étendu à un finder avec des onglets, ça laisse rêveur... :love:


----------



## Tarul (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Safari 3 beta movie



Bien, cela rattrape une partie du retard prix sur certains navigateurs(konqueror dans le cas présent). l'animation est plaisante.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Bien, cela rattrape une partie du retard prix sur certains navigateurs(konqueror dans le cas présent). l'animation est plaisante.


il semblerait que core animation soit implémenté un peu partout dans le finder de la developper preview. Ainsi, dans les fenêtres d'enregistrement, le redimensionnement des icônes est animé. Ce qui fait plaisir, c'est qu'il semblerait que core animation soit moins exigeant en matière de carte graphique que core image (je garde le conditionnel, n'ayant pû le vérifier moi-même* )


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2006)

quel est la différence entre core animation et core image?


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2006)

Salut.



rizoto a dit:


> quel est la diff&#233;rence entre core animation et core image?


Core Image = traitement d'image/vid&#233;o (effets graphiques, filtres...).
Core Animation g&#232;re la transformation des objets (rotation, d&#233;placement, transition, mise &#224; l'&#233;chelle...).

Dans les deux cas, la carte graphique est sollicit&#233;e.

@+
iota


----------



## nicolasf (3 Septembre 2006)

Vous pensez qu'il y a la moindre chance que tous ces magnifiques effets graphiques puissent fonctionner de façon aussi fluide avec la vieille carte graphique d'un ibook (dernière génération) ? J'ai tendance à me dire que ce ne sera pas vivable mais c'est peut-être un vieux (et mauvais) réflexe windowsien...

Sympa en tout cas la gestion des tabs !


----------



## SupaPictave (3 Septembre 2006)

Pour citer l'article de PCinpact  :

_Sur le ressenti à l'utilisation, PowerPC ou X86, on gagne clairement une certaine réactivité. Mais c'est sur les Mac Intel que la différence se fait sentir : on a l'impression de changer de machine. _

A mon avis, tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire. A mieux tu gagnes en réactivité, au pire ça ne sera pas moins rapide que Tiger.
Pour le coup de tous les effets graphiques, je pense que la question se pose moins à propos d'un iBook dernière génération que pour un Mac G3 qui a 6 ans (d'ailleurs à priori les G3 ne sont plu supportés).


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'il y a la moindre chance que tous ces magnifiques effets graphiques puissent fonctionner de fa&#231;on aussi fluide avec la vieille carte graphique d'un ibook (derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration) ? J'ai tendance &#224; me dire que ce ne sera pas vivable mais c'est peut-&#234;tre un vieux (et mauvais) r&#233;flexe windowsien...
> 
> Sympa en tout cas la gestion des tabs !


les effets core anim (dans le finder, dans safari, dans ichat) sont dispo (et sont fluides) sur les ibook G4 avec 32Mo de ram, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu lire.
Time machine fonctionne, mais les anims seraient catastrophique de lenteur (mais &#231;a, on s'en doutait) 

edit: Les effets core image pour faire son phil schiller sur le grand-huit dans ichat*ne fonctionneraient pas.


----------



## Tarul (4 Septembre 2006)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Core Image = traitement d'image/vidéo (effets graphiques, filtres...).
> Core Animation gère la transformation des objets (rotation, déplacement, transition, mise à l'échelle...).
> ...



je penses que les deux seront limité aux derniére carte graphique. Je pense a core image dnt les effet ne sont pas disponible sur tous les mac(comme les ibook et les mac mini) à cause de leur GPU inadapté. Il n'est pas impossible qu'il en soit de même pour core animation.

au fait la video de safarie 3 avec ses onglet, les effets graphique viendrait donc de core animation?


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je penses que les deux seront limité aux derniére carte graphique. Je pense a core image dnt les effet ne sont pas disponible sur tous les mac(comme les ibook et les mac mini) à cause de leur GPU inadapté. Il n'est pas impossible qu'il en soit de même pour core animation.
> 
> au fait la video de safarie 3 avec ses onglet, les effets graphique viendrait donc de core animation?


 


Freelancer a dit:


> les effets core anim (dans le finder, dans safari, dans ichat) sont dispo (et sont fluides) sur les ibook G4 avec 32Mo de ram


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Safari 3 beta movie



 http://webkit.org/


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2006)

Une nouveaut&#233; que je verrais bien dans le Finder, histoire de le faire un peu &#233;voluer, c'est une meilleure gestion des droits. Avec, surtout, la possibilit&#233; de g&#233;rer les ACLs depuis le Finder, m&#234;me lorsqu'on n'est pas sous OS X Server.
Sur ce sujet, je les trouve un peu mesquins, chez Apple, jusqu'ici.


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Septembre 2006)

L'ouverture automatique des dossiers depuis leur raccourcis dans le Dock m'irait bien aussi (&#224; moins ce ne soit d&#233;j&#224; le cas et que j'ai rat&#233; un &#233;pisode :rateau. Il est dommage que ce ce comportement n'existe toujours pas et ce depuis la r&#233;introduction de l'ouverture automatique dans Mac OS X.


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une nouveaut&#233; que je verrais bien dans le Finder, histoire de le faire un peu &#233;voluer, c'est une meilleure gestion des droits. Avec, surtout, la possibilit&#233; de g&#233;rer les ACLs depuis le Finder, m&#234;me lorsqu'on n'est pas sous OS X Server.
> Sur ce sujet, je les trouve un peu mesquins, chez Apple, jusqu'ici.




je crois que c'est pour ne pas que l'utilisateur moyen  fasse n'importe quoi 
ca limite les d&#233;gats quand tu caches 

pour celui qui connait 
il est tellement plus simple d'ouvrir son term
chmod 644 file ecetera


----------



## cookie (4 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une nouveauté que je verrais bien dans le Finder, histoire de le faire un peu évoluer, c'est une meilleure gestion des droits.



Et peut-être aussi la possibilité de créer des dossiers protégés via mot de passe.


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> je crois que c'est pour ne pas que l'utilisateur moyen  fasse n'importe quoi
> ca limite les dégats quand tu caches
> 
> pour celui qui connait
> ...


Certes ... mais pour l'utilisateur un peu plus que moyen  c'est un peu court.
À tout le moins, un petit utilitaire simple mais efficace dans /Applications/Utilities me conviendrait aussi bien, après tout.
Je pense que cette fonctionnalité, bien utilisée (_i.e._ pas trop utilisée), peut rendre de bons services dans le cadre de partage de ressources sur une machine.


----------



## kisco (4 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> L'ouverture automatique des dossiers depuis leur raccourcis dans le Dock m'irait bien aussi (à moins ce ne soit déjà le cas et que j'ai raté un épisode :rateau. Il est dommage que ce ce comportement n'existe toujours pas et ce depuis la réintroduction de l'ouverture automatique dans Mac OS X.



oui ça c'est implémenté.  
tu drag un fichier sur un dossier du Dock et que t'attend, il s'ouvre en une nouvelle fenetre du Finder
(c'est pas trop tôt)


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Septembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> oui ça c'est implémenté.
> tu drag un fichier sur un dossier du Dock et que t'attend, il s'ouvre en une nouvelle fenetre du Finder
> (c'est pas trop tôt)


Ouais, ben doit y avoir une "BIP !" dans mon système. Car chez moi (10.4.7) ça veut pas :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ouais, ben doit y avoir une "BIP !" dans mon système. Car chez moi (10.4.7) ça veut pas :mouais:



si tu parles de ça....









ça marche depuis la 10.2.....


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> oui &#231;a c'est impl&#233;ment&#233;.
> tu drag un fichier sur un dossier du Dock et que t'attend, il s'ouvre en une nouvelle fenetre du Finder
> (c'est pas trop t&#244;t)





ficelle a dit:


> si tu parles de &#231;a....
> &#231;a marche depuis la 10.2.....



Cisco a la bonne soluce. je crois que notre ami faisait allusion &#224; &#231;a. Quand on glisse un fichier dans un dossier mis dans le dock, la fen&#234;tre correspondante s'ouvre. un peu le retour des fen&#234;tres qu'on pouvait mettre sous forme d'onglet dans mac os 8.5 je crois (celui avec l'introduction de sherlock si je me souviens bien).

edit: c'est bien entendu une copie d'&#233;cran de tiger qui simule l'action dont parle notre ami, enfin d'apr&#232;s ce que j'en ai compris...


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Cisco a la bonne soluce. je crois que notre ami faisait allusion à ça. Quand on glisse un fichier dans un dossier mis dans le dock, la fenêtre correspondante s'ouvre. un peu le retour des fenêtres qu'on pouvait mettre sous forme d'onglet dans mac os 8.5 je crois (celui avec l'introduction de sherlock si je me souviens bien).
> 
> edit: c'est bien entendu une copie d'écran de tiger qui simule l'action dont parle notre ami, enfin d'après ce que j'en ai compris...


C'est tout à fait ça. Et bien chez moi, ça ne fait rien, j'ai beau attendre deux heures, aucune réaction (et ce depuis bien longtemps, avant l'install de Tiger, de Panther, etc.). Donc j'ai toujours imaginé que ça n'était pas implémenté :rateau:.

Va falloir que j'ouvre un fil pour ça ? :mouais: 
Non, mais c'est pas vrai !!!!  
 

@ficelle, pour le coup, l'arborescence, elle, fonctionne aussi chez moi. T'es sûr que c'est seulement depuis 10.2 ? J'ai l'impression que ça le faisait depuis au moins 10.1.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça. Et bien chez moi, ça ne fait rien, j'ai beau attendre deux heures, aucune réaction (et ce depuis bien longtemps, avant l'install de Tiger, de Panther, etc.). Donc j'ai toujours imaginé que ça n'était pas implémenté :rateau:.
> 
> Va falloir que j'ouvre un fil pour ça ? :mouais:
> Non, mais c'est pas vrai !!!!


c'est normal ça n'est pas _encore_ implémenté... :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est normal &#231;a n'est pas _encore_ impl&#233;ment&#233;... :love:


Bon... :rateau: J'ai l'air fin maintenant... :rose: 

   

Pour ma d&#233;charge  :
Faut dire qu'en lisant &#231;a, je croyais que &#231;a l'&#233;tait mais que &#231;a ne marchait pas chez moi. J'avais donc mal compris 


kisco a dit:


> oui &#231;a c'est impl&#233;ment&#233;.
> tu drag un fichier sur un dossier du Dock et que t'attend, il s'ouvre en une nouvelle fenetre du Finder
> (c'est pas trop t&#244;t)


----------



## kisco (5 Septembre 2006)

pour clarifier les choses je confirme que c'est implémenté sur Leopard (vu sur je ne sais plus quel site) mais pas sur Tiger


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> pour clarifier les choses je confirme que c'est impl&#233;ment&#233; sur Leopard (vu sur je ne sais plus quel site) mais pas sur Tiger


Tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle ! Merci  

Maintenant je comprends mieux ton post pr&#233;c&#233;dent  
Et, comme tu disais : "C'est pas trop t&#244;t"


----------



## air (6 Septembre 2006)

petite questio en passant : pensez vous qu'il y aura un poste avec leopard en demo sur l'AE???


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

air a dit:


> petite questio en passant : pensez vous qu'il y aura un poste avec leopard en demo sur l'AE???



vous insitez &#224; la rumeur , et essayer de d&#233;voiler des technologies secr&#232;tes


				Mac OS is a trademark of Apple Computer, Inc., registered in the U.S. and other countries.


----------



## air (6 Septembre 2006)

mais non, le poste en demo avec un gars avec une jolie pomme blanche dessus, qui te laisse pas toucher la souris !!!


----------



## Warflo (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui veulent des screens, j'ai trouv&#233; un widget avec quelques photos dedans, mais rien de bien nouveau.


----------



## Jndo (9 Septembre 2006)

air a dit:


> mais non, le poste en demo avec un gars avec une jolie pomme blanche dessus, qui te laisse pas toucher la souris !!!



Ils avaient fait ça pour Tiger si je me souviens bien. Il y avait une rangée complète de mac en  démo. Donc tu peux espérer.


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2006)

Jndo a dit:


> Ils avaient fait ça pour Tiger si je me souviens bien. Il y avait une rangée complète de mac en  démo. Donc tu peux espérer.


A part faire la démo de Time Machine, je ne vois pas trop ce que les gars pourraient montrer, vu que la preview, nom de code Liger, n'apporte que peu d'améliorations cosmétiques et que certaines fonctions sont implémentées mais pas tout à fait non plus...
Exposé et Spaces plantent, les appli Carbon ont quelques soucis au niveau de l'interface, les volumes externes et .dmg ont du mal à être éjectés, les flux RSS dans mail relèvent à l'heure actuelle de la plaisanterie, iChat a des ratés, etc...


----------



## Tarul (9 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> A part faire la démo de Time Machine, je ne vois pas trop ce que les gars pourraient montrer, vu que la preview, nom de code Liger, n'apporte que peu d'améliorations cosmétiques et que certaines fonctions sont implémentées mais pas tout à fait non plus...
> Exposé et Spaces plantent, les appli Carbon ont quelques soucis au niveau de l'interface, les volumes externes et .dmg ont du mal à être éjectés, les flux RSS dans mail relèvent à l'heure actuelle de la plaisanterie, iChat a des ratés, etc...



he ben, c'est trés rassurant tous ces problèmes


----------



## Warflo (9 Septembre 2006)

Bah, Leopard sort au printemps, d'ici l&#224; tout les probl&#232;mes seront r&#233;gl&#233;s


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> he ben, c'est trés rassurant tous ces problèmes


comme je le sous entendais dans mon post, Apple ayant choisi comme nom de code Liger, cette preview est une sorte de croisement entre *L*eopard et T*iger*.
Donc ça ne m'etonne pas qu'il y ait des soucis à droite à gauche.
Et comme le soulignait Warflo, le printemps (donc la date de sortie), c'est dans huit mois...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> A part faire la démo de Time Machine, je ne vois pas trop ce que les gars pourraient montrer, vu que la preview, nom de code Liger, n'apporte que peu d'améliorations cosmétiques et que certaines fonctions sont implémentées mais pas tout à fait non plus...
> Exposé et Spaces plantent, les appli Carbon ont quelques soucis au niveau de l'interface, les volumes externes et .dmg ont du mal à être éjectés, les flux RSS dans mail relèvent à l'heure actuelle de la plaisanterie, iChat a des ratés, etc...



J'arrête le download alors ?


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'arr&#234;te le download alors ?


Surtout pas, malheureux 
Tu ne voudrais pas que le _torrent_ d'informations qui nous abreuve ne se tarisse...


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s tout, dans mes b&#234;tas successives de Tiger, tout ce qui &#233;tait nouveau se vautrait en-dehors de Safari : Mail 2.0 (r&#233;cup de Mail 1.0, notamment) et SpotLight au premier chef.
Et depuis la premi&#232;re version officielle : pffuuiittt ! Plus un souci


----------



## Tarul (9 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Après tout, dans mes bêtas successives de Tiger, tout ce qui était nouveau se vautrait en-dehors de Safari : Mail 2.0 (récup de Mail 1.0, notamment) et SpotLight au premier chef.
> Et depuis la première version officielle : pffuuiittt ! Plus un souci



ah. C'est plus rassurant. 

en fait la version de leoppard est classé dans quel catégorie?(alpha,beta, rc,..)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

parrait que
c'est tatouille
qui a traduit les
menus


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2006)

:afraid: :hosto: 

NB : Décidément j'ai raison de toujours laisser l'OS en anglais ...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> :afraid: :hosto:
> 
> NB : Décidément j'ai raison de toujours laisser l'OS en anglais ...


Surtout que c'est Bertrand Serlet qui fait la synthèse vocale


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Surtout que c'est Bertrand Serlet qui fait la synthèse vocale



lui, ou son frêre ?


----------



## kisco (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Surtout que c'est Bertrand Serlet qui fait la synthèse vocale



sérieusement la synthèse vocale anglaise est vraiment très bonne  , je me réjouis de voir ce que ça donne en français, s'il l'ont fait...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Septembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> sérieusement la synthèse vocale anglaise est vraiment très bonne  , je me réjouis de voir ce que ça donne en français, s'il l'ont fait...


humm. Je crois que c'est Florient Innocente (je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver son post) qui expliquait qu'Apple ferait des efforts sur la synthèse vocale quand ils y seraient obligés par l'administration française: en gros, pas de mac dans les écoles tant que l'accès universel n'est pas garanti...
Ce n'est pas pour tout de suite, vu que nos parlementaires sont plus préoccupés par les drm que par l'égalité des chances à l'école *

ps: je suis d'accord avec toi, ce que j'ai pu entendre de la synthèse vocale est vraiment très bon.


----------



## cookie (12 Septembre 2006)

Je suppose que tout le monde aura remarqué le changement de look d'iTunes. Je pense par exemple aux barres de défilement. Il y a beaucoup de chance pour que le look de celles-ci soit appliqué à tout Léopard vous ne pensez pas ?


----------



## Tarul (13 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Je suppose que tout le monde aura remarqué le changement de look d'iTunes. Je pense par exemple aux barres de défilement. Il y a beaucoup de chance pour que le look de celles-ci soit appliqué à tout Léopard vous ne pensez pas ?


je l'ai remarqué aussi, mais j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas. J'aime bien les barre de défilement actuels.


----------



## Toumak (13 Septembre 2006)

moi j'aime assez bien, je trouve ça sobre
j'aime pas trop le style aqua qu'on peut voir par exemple dans la barre de défilement de mail


----------



## cookie (13 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je l'ai remarqué aussi, mais j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas. J'aime bien les barre de défilement actuels.



Peut-être que comme sous winXP, il sera possible de choisir entre l'interface "Aqua" et "Léo".

Moi je la trouve assez sympa cette nouvelle barre de défilement.


----------



## Tarul (13 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Peut-être que comme sous winXP, il sera possible de choisir entre l'interface "Aqua" et "Léo".
> 
> Moi je la trouve assez sympa cette nouvelle barre de défilement.



Je l'espère ainsi tout le monde est content.


----------



## fl0rent (14 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai surtout remarquer, au lieu des barres de défilement, le système cover flow.
Pourquoi ne pas l'appliquer au finder, et voir ses images, documents, ...
défilé comme ça.
ça peut péter la classe.
Et surtout steve modifie moi ce finder!!!!!!!


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

itcha a dit:


> Moi j'ai surtout remarquer, au lieu des barres de défilement, le système cover flow.
> Pourquoi ne pas l'appliquer au finder, et voir ses images, documents, ...
> défilé comme ça.
> ça peut péter la classe.
> Et surtout steve modifie moi ce finder!!!!!!!


c'est sur que ça donnerait bien
moi ce que jaimerais surtout c'est de pouvoir avoir un aperçu de vidéos ou documents en présentation pat icône, comme les photos


----------



## noche84 (15 Septembre 2006)

bah comme les photos ça existe déjà... la "3eme visualisation"... on a la 1ere image de la vidéo...

Et ma fois la vidéo qui se lit quand on passe dessus comme dans front row, ça risque de bouffer pas mal... Malheureusement dans l'évolution de l'informatique, c'est qu'il faut penser aux gars qui n'ont pas les moyens de s'acheter la nouvelle bécane tous les 6 mois


----------



## jbiddle (19 Septembre 2006)

Léopard est dsponible au téléchargement pour les développeurs.
Wait and see


----------



## Franky Boy (20 Septembre 2006)

jbiddle a dit:


> Léopard est dsponible au téléchargement pour les développeurs.
> Wait and see


Est-ce qu'il faut être membre de l'ADC?


----------



## noche84 (20 Septembre 2006)

Oui et malheureusement la petite formule ne suffit pas  

Premium et extreme ou un truc du genre... En tout cas il faut avoir une formule payante


----------



## oohTONY (20 Septembre 2006)

Moi un truc que je voudrais vraiment c'est l'intégration de iTunes (et iLife pour les autres ) dans OS X.5
Franchement quand je me casse la tête à organiser ma bibliothèque musicale avec les noms d'albums, d'artistes, les pochettes e.t.c mais dès que je vais dans mon dossier iTunes je retrouve l'affreuse forme originale des MP3 avec des _, des - et des . à tout va.:rateau: 
Je voudrais que les dossiers musicaux soient reconnus avec le classement des chassons affichable, les pochettes d'albums quelque part, le titre, en dessous l'artiste et encore en dessous l'album tout beau, le débit des titres et tout pleins d'information utiles quand on cherche un MP3 pour faire autre chose que l'écouter (pour ça ya iTunes inh) : mixer, partager, mettre sur son Walkman Phone Sony-Ericsson W800i et bientôt W950i.
Et tant qu'on y ait > si seulement iTunes permettait de ce synchroniser avec n'importe qu'elle mémoire amovible comme le fait (si mal) Windows Medi Player...  

Voilà pour moi


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (9A283) Screenshots


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

http://developer.apple.com/leopard/overview/

Y a des bons trucs de s&#233;cu mmmhhhhhh


----------



## Tarul (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (9A283) Screenshots



sympa les petits trucs qu'ils ont améliorer. 
Même si je n'ai pas de gosse, j'aime beaucoup les possibilités de contrôle parental. C'est bien plus complet que ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à maintenant(quelles applications, quelle personne peut communiquer avec mon enfants, quel site il peut visiter, et quel horaire). Par contre je me demande si il sera possible de dérouiller temporairement certaine limité avec un mot de passe par exemple surf sous le contrôle directe avec maman, ou autorisation exceptionnel de pouvoir utilisé de l'ordinateur...

Je vais m'arrêter là, mais j'ai hâte de voir les autres nouveauté.


----------



## kisco (15 Novembre 2006)

Quelques nouveaux screenshots de la derniere version par ici 

build 9A303


----------



## jphg (21 Novembre 2006)

Hé, ça serait pas cool une fusion Aperçu et TextEdit ?

moi je trouve que ça serait cool


----------



## Didjo (21 Novembre 2006)

Donc pas de nouveauté question design d'Aqua...


----------



## cookie (22 Novembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Donc pas de nouveauté question design d'Aqua...



Je peux me tromper mais je pense que ça ne doit pas être très compliqué de développer en même temps deux version. Une pour les développeure avec l'ancienne interface et l'autre identique mais avec une nouvelle interface restant secrète.

Apple aime les secrets et les mac-users adorent les surprises alors je garde espoir


----------



## Didjo (22 Novembre 2006)

Et en deux phrase tu me redonne le miens (d'espoir)...  :love:


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Je peux me tromper mais je pense que ça ne doit pas être très compliqué de développer en même temps deux version. Une pour les développeure avec l'ancienne interface et l'autre identique mais avec une nouvelle interface restant secrète.
> 
> Apple aime les secrets et les mac-users adorent les surprises alors je garde espoir



surtout, si le respect du modèle vue contrôleur est respecté partout dans l'OS. 

J'espère qu'il y aura plus de nouveauté petites et grandes


----------



## xao85 (23 Novembre 2006)

Que despoir.... 10.5 à 89 euros :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Quelques infos de la nouvelle version


----------



## cookie (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Quelques infos de la nouvelle version



On parlait de la nouvelle interface. Vous avez vu la deuxième photo. La bande noire au dessus de l'image.

Ainsi que le cadre avec les miniatures des différents bureaux sur la photo 4 ?

On est proche du look du site dédié à Apperture non ?


----------



## Freelancer (24 Novembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> On est proche du look du site dédié à Apperture non ?


c'est un look and feel qui se profile au moins depuis Tiger dans mac os et les applis Apple (cf les palettes d'iphoto, du lecteur dvd) et qui existe depuis un petit moment dans les applis pro, effectivement.


----------



## cookie (25 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est un look and feel qui se profile au moins depuis Tiger dans mac os et les applis Apple (cf les palettes d'iphoto, du lecteur dvd) et qui existe depuis un petit moment dans les applis pro, effectivement.



Même les applis non pro. En effet, si tu regardes le mode visio de iPhoto 6, c'est le même genre aussi.

Par contre, je ne vois pas du tout comment tout celà va se passer vis a vis du nouveau look d'iTunes. Il n'a rien à voir avec l'ancien look Aqua, mais rien non plus le look noir.


----------



## jphg (26 Novembre 2006)

( in Leopard, je veux :
_ dans iTunes, des pochettes d'albums animées -gif is ok-
_ la possibilité d'ajouter des horloges comme dans iPod
_ les mêmes options de tri lors d'un affichage en mode liste quand on ouvre un fichier à partir d'une appli (pomme O) )


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2006)

Tu as deja vu des pochettes anim&#233;es?? 
Et Dashboard&#8230; tu as toutes les pendules que tu veux 
Ok pour la presentation par liste quand on fait Pomme+O dans une App

Moi, ce que je veux, c'est un full 64 bits, et avec toutes les applis pro en 64 bits&#8230;
des outils de securit&#233;es plus parametrable (comme le FireWall)
Un look plus uniforme 

Sinon, c'est pas vraiment le look aperture&#8230; aperture c'est noir non transparent en degrad&#233; (sauf palettes) avec du texte blanc!!
Ca fait un peu gadget ce truc de vue rapide&#8230; car moi, j'ouvre ca dans Apercu, et c'est bon! (apres, si ca fait ca instantanement pour les docs word, etc, c'est plus interressant
Un systeme plus stable, avec moins de crash (comme le dock qui n'arrete pas de se relancer&#8230 un Qt avec plus de 'component' des le depart. Le finder par onglet, ok, mais si on a l'ouverture automatique des onglet quand on passe dessus!!
Le support du 802.11n :love: 
Un spotlight plus rapide, plus parametrable, autant pour limiter&#8230; que pour etendre les dossiers de recherches.
Une applis simple pour utiliser Core Animation!! (ca, ce serait vraiment&#8230;   )


----------



## jphg (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu as deja vu des pochettes animées??
> Et Dashboard tu as toutes les pendules que tu veux
> Ok pour la presentation par liste quand on fait Pomme+O dans une App



pochettes animées : jamais vu, non, mais ça pourrait être fun !  

dashboard pendules : nan, j'veux pas faire f12. j'veux des pendules accessibles dans le menu de l'heure, en haut à droite dans la barre des menus :rateau:  (EDIT: bon ben c'est iClock qui fera l'affaire)

présentation liste : je suis bien content que tu sois ok avec moi ! on est déjà deux


----------



## xao85 (29 Novembre 2006)

J'ai une question... Sachant que je suis non pro. Un core duo supportera bien Léopard malgré le fait que ce ne soit pas un 64 bits?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai une question... Sachant que je suis non pro. Un core duo supportera bien Léopard malgré le fait que ce ne soit pas un 64 bits?


A priori, il n'y a aucune raison que ce ne soit pas le cas. Sinon, je te laisse imaginer le calvaire que ce serait pour tous les possesseurs de Mac PPC (G5 y compris, même si le G5 est un 64 bits), plus anciens que les Mac Intel Core Duo (1ère génération).


----------



## Freelancer (29 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai une question... Sachant que je suis non pro. Un core duo supportera bien Léopard malgré le fait que ce ne soit pas un 64 bits?



la dernière build de léopard (9a303) tournerait plutôt bien sur les G4, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> la dernière build de léopard (9a303) tournerait plutôt bien sur les G4, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire



; ou ca?


----------



## disfortune (29 Novembre 2006)

Sur des forums de développeurs bien sur non?


----------



## Didjo (29 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Membre quasi-unique du comité contre les fautes involontaires



C'est pas contre les fautes volontaires putôt ?
Parce-que moi des fautes involontaires j'en fais tout le temps


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est pas contre les fautes volontaires putôt ?
> Parce-que moi des fautes involontaires j'en fais tout le temps



justement non !

bon alors, suite de la liste de course Léopard : 

je veux et j'exige cette correction fondamentale dans le finder : l'impossibilité d'ouvrir deux fois la même fenêtre en même temps.*

ça m'arrive tout le temps, je trouve ça complètement stupide (voire même dangereux).
S'il y a quelqu'un pour m'expliquer la raison de ce bug ou fonctionnalité

* : créez un dossier sur le bureau. dans ce dossier (nommé "0"), créez deux autre dossiers, appelés "1" et "2". ouvrez le dossier 2 en fenêtre supplémentaire (pomme + Double clic sur le dossier) : vous avez le dossier 2 ouvert dans une nouvelle fenêtre. selectionnez la fenêtre en arrière plan ("0") qui affiche les doss 1 et 2, et ouvrez le dossier 2 (double-clic normal) : boum, voilà deux fenêtres avec le même contenu. intérêt ?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Novembre 2006)

Moi, j'aimerais simplement un bouton nomm&#233; "copier coller" dans la fen&#234;tre du finder, qui permette lorsqu'on l'active, de g&#233;rer efficacement un d&#233;placement ou une copie de fichier(s) d'un r&#233;pertoire &#224; l'autre, sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de cliquer 10 fois partout pour cr&#233;er 2 fen&#234;tres, les d&#233;placer pour bien les voir chacune, les redimensionner correctement, rechercher les bons r&#233;pertoires, faire glisser les fichiers avec la souris, rater la cible parce que la souris d&#233;conne, etc. C'est long et fastidieux.
En gros, je verrais bien une "double fen&#234;tre finder", un peu dans le look d'automator, avec en haut le choix du r&#233;pertoire ou des fichiers &#224; copier, et en bas le choix du r&#233;pertoire r&#233;cepteur, et surtout, au milieu, un gros bouton &#224; cliquer pour effectuer la copie ou le d&#233;placement d'un clic, qui dispense de faire glisser les fichiers avec la souris (si on le souhaite).


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> justement non !
> 
> bon alors, suite de la liste de course Léopard :
> 
> ...



Moi, je m'en sers tout le temps   

Un gros dossier ouvert en mode colonne à plusieurs exemplaires, ce qui permet de déplacer d'un sous-dossier dans un autre, très facilement.

Exemple, j'ai des fichiers dans un sous-dossier x que je tripatouille, puis, une fois tripatouillés, que je range dans un sous-dossier Y, les sous-dossiers sont divers et variés, pas forcément au même niveau. Une fois traité le dossier X, je dois traiter un dossie X2 ailleurs dans le même gros dossier. En mode colonne, je glisse et hop, on recommence.

C'est vrai qu'en mode liste, ça doit moins servir, mais en mode colonnes, c'est hyperpratique et je ne vois pas le danger (à part les pbs de rafraichissement du finder, mais qui existent aussi avec une seule fenêtre)


(la suggestion de la fenêtre double de fedintosh ne me déplairait pas non plus d'ailleurs)


----------



## xao85 (30 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> la derni&#232;re build de l&#233;opard (9a303) tournerait plut&#244;t bien sur les G4, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu lire



Oui jesp&#232;re que L&#233;opard sera bien optimis&#233; m&#234;me pour les processeurs 32bits...


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui jespère que Léopard sera bien optimisé même pour les processeurs 32bits...



je pense que si il ne l'était pas, les possesseurs de macintel CD et de G4 se sentiraient à mon avis(et dont moi ^^) lésé.

mais il y a un risque, j'avoue me demander comment le système va débrouillé avec cette cohabitation entre les programmes compilé en 64bits et ceux en 32 bits sur une machine 32bits.(l'inverse ne m'effraie pas plus que ça).


honnêtement il sera difficile de ne pas voir des programmes optimisé 64bits et des programmes 32bits, notament ceux venant de Microsoft et d'adobe


----------



## Didjo (30 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> justement non !


Hmmm, attend, les fautes involontaires c'est quand les gens le font pas exprès, genre je fait ou tu mange... Et les fotes volontère C comm sa... Nan ?



jphg a dit:


> créez un dossier sur le bureau. dans ce dossier (nommé "0"), créez deux autre dossiers, appelés "1" et "2". ouvrez le dossier 2 en fenêtre supplémentaire (pomme + Double clic sur le dossier) : vous avez le dossier 2 ouvert dans une nouvelle fenêtre. selectionnez la fenêtre en arrière plan ("0") qui affiche les doss 1 et 2, et ouvrez le dossier 2 (double-clic normal) : boum, voilà deux fenêtres avec le même contenu. intérêt ?


Ouai... Mais j'avoue que j'utilise pas la fonction qui permet d'ouvrir un dossier dans la même fenêtre, on se croierait sous Win...
Sinon j'en ai plein d'autres des bugs sous Tiger ! Je crois que j'avais fais un topic là dessus... //Bon ba je l'ai retrouvé mais il est obsolète maintenant... Nan j'ai des bugs du genre quand on essaye d'aligner les fichiers ils s'alignent sur la grille une fois sur deux, la fenêtre qui s'agrandit sur la gauche, l'icone du fichier qui reste ouverte, et surtout un truc super lourd : quand on desarchive ou enregistre un fichier sur le bureau ou dans un dossier, un autre dossier ou fichier au même emplacement "clignote". Et si c'est un dossier il se ferme... Exemple : j'ai un dossier, "0", dans lequel j'ai un fichier "1" et un dossier "2". Si j'ouvre le dossier, j'ouvre le fichier, que je le modifie et que je l'enregistre, le dossier (s'il a été chosit comme clignoteur par le saint esprit, biensur) va clignoter et s'il est ouvert il va, dans le Finder, se fermer... Et quand on est programmeur et qu'on a besoin de certaines fenêtre ouvertes et pas d'autres, c'est vite lourd...

Bon et sinon je veux pas pouvoir couper un fichier pour le coller dans un autre dossier ! On copie Win dans ses défault là ! Tu le duplique et tu met une copie sur le bureau, ou tu le glisse sur une icone à ouverture auto, ou...

Enfin voila quoi, je veux que ça déchire !


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

Honnetement je vois pas l'interêt qu'aurait Apple d'optimiser Leopard, pour les G4 et G3, tout nouveaux systeme a besoin pour etre plus performant, d'avoir deja une machine plus performante, d'innover toujours et encore, moi je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mon ibook aura quasiment 2 ans, il sera temps de rentabiliser l'assurance casse:love:, tien un mur boum.

Ou alors steeve va bien jouer le coup, c'est a dire que Leopard pourra fonctionner sous les G4, vous vous direz wouaaah c'est plus jolie, c'est plus mieux de partout, c'est de la boulette, uiiii ok mais ça rame a mort, tien je crois qu'il est temps d'acheter une nouvelle machine:love:, c'est ça le business, faire croire que c'est possible, faire gouter a l'innovation, on y prend gout et on veut passer a la vitesse supérieur:rateau:, ah les salops:hein:.


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Honnetement je vois pas l'interêt qu'aurait Apple d'optimiser Leopard, pour les G4 et G3, tout nouveaux systeme a besoin pour etre plus performant, d'avoir deja une machine plus performante, d'innover toujours et encore, moi je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mon ibook aura quasiment 2 ans, il sera temps de rentabiliser l'assurance casse:love:, tien un mur boum.
> 
> Ou alors steeve va bien jouer le coup, c'est a dire que Leopard pourra fonctionner sous les G4, vous vous direz wouaaah c'est plus jolie, c'est plus mieux de partout, c'est de la boulette, uiiii ok mais ça rame a mort, tien je crois qu'il est temps d'acheter une nouvelle machine:love:, c'est ça le business, faire croire que c'est possible, faire gouter a l'innovation, on y prend gout et on veut passer a la vitesse supérieur:rateau:, ah les salops:hein:.



oui ou peut-être que tu te trompes et que ça tournera très bien sur un g4, ce qu'apple confirme (apple n'est pas microchiotte)
est-ce que tu as remarqué une grande différence de besoin de ressources entre panther 10.3 et tiger 10.4 ?
moi pas, tiger tourne aussi bien (peut-être même mieux) que panther sur un vieil ibook g5 500 avec 256 ram
alors moi je dis, attendons, on sera bientôt fixé


----------



## spleen (9 Décembre 2006)

Tiger avec 256 Mo de RAM ??? :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Tiger avec 256 Mo de RAM ??? :mouais:



j'ai pas dit que ça tournait super bien
j'ai dit que ça tournait comme panther  nuance


----------



## brome (9 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> sur un vieil ibook g5 500


Ton iBook G5, c'est un prototype qui n'a jamais été commercialisé par Apple, ou bien c'est du fait maison ?


----------



## spleen (9 Décembre 2006)

La tendance (pour ne pas dire la mode) est tout de même à des effets visuels et graphiques généralement gourmands en mémoire.
Et comme ça arrange aussi les fabricants de hardware...


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Ton iBook G5, c'est un prototype qui n'a jamais été commercialisé par Apple, ou bien c'est du fait maison ?


pas mal, effectivement
oui c'est ça, ibook g5 500 ghz :rateau::rateau::rateau:

... mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, non en fait c'est juste un petit ibook g3 500 mhz:rateau:


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

Sur un iBook (G4 800 MHz pour moi) certaines caract&#233;ristiques graphiques de Tiger sont d&#233;sactiv&#233;es. Comme sans doute certaines de Leopard. Et c'est aussi bien puisque de toutes fa&#231;ons elles ne fonctionneraient pas bien.
Mais pour le reste, Tiger fonctionne mieux que Panther sur cet iBook.
Si l'on compare avec Vista, cela semble diff&#233;rent : on a le choix d'acheter un Vista anorexique ou un Vista gonfl&#233; aux st&#233;ro&#239;des, &#224; des prix &#233;videmment diff&#233;rents. En d&#233;finitive, je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore acheter UN Tiger (ou L&#233;opard) avec des fonctionnalit&#233;s d&#233;sactiv&#233;es arbitrairement que devoir me decider pour telle ou telle version de Vista.


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Sur un iBook (G4 800 MHz pour moi) certaines caractéristiques graphiques de Tiger sont désactivées. Comme sans doute certaines de Leopard. Et c'est aussi bien puisque de toutes façons elles ne fonctionneraient pas bien.
> Mais pour le reste, Tiger fonctionne mieux que Panther sur cet iBook.
> Si l'on compare avec Vista, cela semble différent : on a le choix d'acheter un Vista anorexique ou un Vista gonflé aux stéroïdes, à des prix évidemment différents. En définitive, je préfère encore acheter UN Tiger (ou Léopard) avec des fonctionnalités désactivées arbitrairement que devoir me decider pour telle ou telle version de Vista.



tout à fait d'accord


----------



## spleen (9 Décembre 2006)

On reconnaît dans les différentes versions de Vista la simplicité légendaire de la politique de licences de Microsoft... 
Y a déja eu des "nervous break down" chez les DSI  
Et encore, c'est rien à côté des licences serveurs qui commencent à être facturées à la puissance machine (notamment au nombre de procs) : quid des multi-coeurs ?
Et à côté d'Oracle, Microsoft est un enfant de choeur...


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2006)

> Yesterday, Apple seeded a new build of Leopard (9A326). The build contains fixes for Quicktime crashes, .Mac printing, and iDisk syncing. The new Leopard build also sports some new features such as Boot Camp 1.2, Office 2007 document support in TextEdit, Spotlight searches on other networks Macs, and quicker boot-up times. Also, iSync is no longer present in this build, but has been replaced by a new application named Sync Manager. A few instances of a new user interface have been spotted, including a new black gloss look. Reports have noted that this build seems very stable on the Core 2 MacBooks and MacBook Pros



des news de iSync aussi


----------



## Tarul (10 Décembre 2006)

au niveau de mail, est-ce qu'il y aura une option toute b&#234;te "accus&#233; de reception"? &#231;a manque pas mail je trouve. je sais qu'il existe une bidouille, mais &#231;a reste une bidouille.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> au niveau de mail, est-ce qu'il y aura une option toute bête "accusé de reception"? ça manque pas mail je trouve. je sais qu'il existe une bidouille, mais ça reste une bidouille.


Et puis une possibilité de définir un autre encodage de texte par défaut sans passer par le Terminal. Ce serait pas mal aussi.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

Il suffirait de n'utiliser que de l'unicode, finalement !


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Décembre 2006)

hello !

je viens poster ici pour dire que si le rempla&#231;ant d'Aqua c'est du moche &#224; la Aero c'est vraiment dommage, si par contre c'est r&#233;unifi&#233; (enfin !) les interface Aqua, Unified Aqua (mail 2), Burned Unified Aqua (iTunes), et Brushed Metal, l&#224; &#231;a serait g&#233;niale !

Ma pr&#233;f&#233;rences serait pour le look d'iTunes (version 6 pas 7 qui est ultra moche avec ses nouveaux boutons...).
Par contre si Apple d&#233;cide de r&#233;unifi&#233; l'interface de OS X avec les nouveaux boutons d'iTunes &#231;a va &#234;tre vilain...


----------



## Paradise (12 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> hello !
> 
> je viens poster ici pour dire que si le remplaçant d'Aqua c'est du moche à la Aero c'est vraiment dommage, si par contre c'est réunifié (enfin !) les interface Aqua, Unified Aqua (mail 2), Burned Unified Aqua (iTunes), et Brushed Metal, là ça serait géniale !
> 
> ...



comment tu peux dire qu'illuminus est moche sans l'avoir vu...?


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> comment tu peux dire qu'illuminus est moche sans l'avoir vu...?



Relis, il n'a pas &#233;crit &#231;a :



p4bl0 a dit:


> si le rempla&#231;ant d'Aqua c'est du moche &#224; la Aero c'est vraiment dommage



'tain &#231;a travaille du chapeau par ici... entre iPhone et Leopard, les r&#232;ves de certains doivent &#234;tre satur&#233;s de boutons translucides et d'&#233;cran plats...


----------



## Paradise (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Relis, il n'a pas écrit ça :




c'est vrai, je suis tellement à toc sur le sujet que je vois des interfaces partout


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Décembre 2006)

certains disent que aero est moche mais je suis désolé certain peuvent aimer ... Et si illuminous va dans une esthétique à la Vista (pour une fois qu'Apple copie l'interface de microsoft ce serait une première lol) je n'y vois pas d'inconvéniant...


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> certains disent que aero est moche mais je suis désolé certain peuvent aimer ... Et si illuminous va dans une esthétique à la Vista (pour une fois qu'Apple copie l'interface de microsoft ce serait une première lol) je n'y vois pas d'inconvéniant...



l'idéal serait d'avoir le choix entre les deux. ^^


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

l'id&#233;al serait &#224; mon humble avis, que le look ne prenne pas le pas sur la qualit&#233; de l'interface.

Que les fen&#234;tres soient vertes ou bleu ne me pr&#233;occupe pas grandement. Par contre, que les boutons soient accessibles, lisibles et  dispos&#233;s de fa&#231;on homog&#232;ne d'une fen&#234;tre &#224; l'autre, que les fonctionnalit&#233;s nouvelles s'appuient encore et toujours sur des gestes simples et "inn&#233;s", oui, cela je le veux.

C'est ce qui m'a toujours attir&#233; chez Macintosh et qui je l'esp&#232;re va perdurer.
J'ai toujours du mal avec les applications qui se sentent oblig&#233;es de r&#233;inventer la roue pour apporter n soit disant am&#233;liorations aux fen&#234;tres standard de os X.

Au lieu de s'&#233;puiser &#224; refaire des fen&#234;tres, les &#233;quipes de d&#233;veloppement devraient plut&#244;t soigner l'optimisation de leur code pour fluidifier les op&#233;rations et acc&#233;l&#233;rer le temps de d&#233;marrage de leur usine &#224; gaz (et pour le coup les produits MS ne sont pas les plus mal plac&#233; !)


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> l'id&#233;al serait &#224; mon humble avis, que le look ne prenne pas le pas sur la qualit&#233; de l'interface.
> 
> Que les fen&#234;tres soient vertes ou bleu ne me pr&#233;occupe pas grandement. Par contre, que les boutons soient accessibles, lisibles et  dispos&#233;s de fa&#231;on homog&#232;ne d'une fen&#234;tre &#224; l'autre, que les fonctionnalit&#233;s nouvelles s'appuient encore et toujours sur des gestes simples et "inn&#233;s", oui, cela je le veux.
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'on peut faire confiance &#224; Apple de ce cot&#233; l&#224; 


En fait ce dont j'ai peur c'ets que pour faire "cool" (sic) comme Aero, Apple se sente oblig&#233; de faire des fen&#234;tres transparentes ce qui n'est ni tr&#232;s beau ni tr&#232;s utile. Par contre unifi&#233; toute les interfaces et qu'elles soient sobres et belles &#231;a serait bien.


Mais bon &#224; priori Apple va faire &#231;a bien (&#224; priori parce que iTunes 7...), donc on a pas trop &#224; s'inqui&#233;t&#233;


----------



## Didjo (12 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Par contre si Apple décide de réunifié l'interface de OS X avec les nouveaux boutons d'iTunes ça va être vilain...


 
On est d'accord... D'ailleur j'ai abndonné les différents skin pour iunes proposés un peu partout - trop de bug - mais je n'ai pus m'empecher de mettre une belle icone au logiciel, en remplacement de cette espèce d'horreur...


----------



## Nicky Larson (14 Décembre 2006)

La nouvelle build de leopard poss&#232;de un disk utility qui propose de cr&#233;er des files syst&#232;mes en ZFS.

Rien qu'avec le "portage" (vu qu'en fait c'est loin d'&#234;tre une simple recompilation) de Dtrace et celui de ZFS, Leopard va largement valoir ses 129&#8364; ...


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> La nouvelle build de leopard poss&#232;de un disk utility qui propose de cr&#233;er des files syst&#232;mes en ZFS.
> 
> Rien qu'avec le "portage" (vu qu'en fait c'est loin d'&#234;tre une simple recompilation) de Dtrace et celui de ZFS, Leopard va largement valoir ses 129&#8364; ...



tu veux dire qu'on pourra installer leopard sur une partition formatt&#233; en ZFS, et que celui-ci soit bootable comme sur une partition HFS ?

edit :
je viens de tomber sur une news qui date de mai et qui parle de l'adoption probable du ZFS par apple pour le prochain OS X

http://www.sur-la-toile.com/mod_News_article_1583___.html


----------



## tyler_d (14 Décembre 2006)

quelqu'un peut traduire ???


----------



## Nicky Larson (14 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> tu veux dire qu'on pourra installer leopard sur une partition formatté en ZFS, et que celui-ci soit bootable comme sur une partition HFS ?
> 
> edit :
> je viens de tomber sur une news qui date de mai et qui parle de l'adoption probable du ZFS par apple pour le prochain OS X
> ...


Je ne sais pas si Mac OS X sera capable de booter dessus. J'ai trouvé ces infos sur un forums. Si ils sont au même niveau que Sun, seulement les partitions non root pourront être en ZFS. Si ils sont plus en avance (notamment parce qu'il me semble que le gestionnaire de boot de Mac OS X est bien plus avancé), il est possible que Leopard boot sur une partition ZFS.

En attendant avec ZFS, fini les problèmes de filesystem. Plus de blocage de l'interface lié à l'écriture, plus de problème d'intégrité (donc plus jamais de fsck) et le RAID intégré au niveau du système de fichier, bref le monstre.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est effectivement une nouvelle _tr&#232;s_ int&#233;ressante. 
Cela ouvre quelques horizons passionnants [notamment de pouvoir l'utiliser sans avoir besoin de Solaris hi hi hi] et effectivement une plus grande s&#251;ret&#233; de fonctionnement au niveau FS.
PS 1 : Je ne dirais quand m&#234;me pas pour autant "finis les probl&#232;mes ...", hein ! 
PS 2 : Certes ZFS ne sera pas tr&#232;s vendeur pour le grand public mais, pour le coup, les 129 &#8364; deviennent effectivement justifi&#233;s.


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2006)

et encore, 129&#8364;, si leopard apporte son lot de nouveaut&#233;s aussi int&#233;ressantes et pratiques les unes que les autres, moi je trouve quand m&#234;me &#231;a pas cher du tout


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

Remarque : 129 &#8364; est le prix de Tiger, pour Leopard, ce prix n'est qu'une supposition.


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> et encore, 129,



Ah ? Ca y est ? Il est en prévente chez Amazon...
 J'y file :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Remarque : 129  est le prix de Tiger, pour Leopard, ce prix n'est qu'une supposition.



quel était le prix de mac os X 10.3?


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Remarque : 129  est le prix de Tiger, pour Leopard, ce prix n'est qu'une supposition.



oui je sais bien, je dis simplement que je trouverais ça absolument pas cher si ça sortait à ce prix là


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> oui je sais bien, je dis simplement que je trouverais ça absolument pas cher si ça sortait à ce prix là



Parmi les fonctions que j'attends pour Leopard, c'est de pouvoir à nouveau acheter une version familiale 5 licences pour 99  (tarif éducation)...

Si seulement...


----------



## Manu (14 Décembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> La nouvelle build de leopard possède un disk utility qui propose de créer des files systèmes en ZFS.
> 
> Rien qu'avec le "portage" (vu qu'en fait c'est loin d'être une simple recompilation) de Dtrace et celui de ZFS, Leopard va largement valoir ses 129 ...


 

Si ce que tu dis concernant ZFS est vrai c'est vraiment sympa. Quant à Dtrace, illustré sur Leopard par Xray, il est assez genial. J'aurai voulu qu'ils aillent plus loin avec ZFS. L'idée aussi qu'ils vont certifié Leopard auprès de l'Open Group est un geste qui peut donner plus de crédibilité à cet OS qui se bonnifie de version en version et qui malheureusement n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur.


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2006)

'scuzeer

mais c'est quoi Dtrace ?:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> 'scuzeer
> 
> mais c'est quoi Dtrace ?:rateau:



Dtrace est un logiciel qui aide au debuggage des applications. Il met en avant des problèmes de fuites de mémoires.

pour plus d'infos...


----------



## Nicky Larson (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Dtrace est un logiciel qui aide au debuggage des applications. Il met en avant des problèmes de fuites de mémoires.
> 
> pour plus d'infos...


Dtrace permet beaucoup plus que ça  
C'est un ensemble de sondes réparties sur l'ensemble du système(46581 actuellement sur Solaris 10).

```
root@xxxxxxx# dtrace -l | wc -l
   46581
```
Ce qui prouve que le portage n'a pas été une simple recompilation surtout que le noyau de Mac OS X n'a rien à voir avec celui de Solaris.

Ces sondes permettent de tracer les applications au niveau système, que ce soit des appels systèmes, des accès aux fichiers, etc ...
C'est utilisé pour débugger les applis, mais aussi par les administrateurs systèmes par exemple pour pouvoir identifier les sources de perte de performance et ainsi savoir où tuner le système/quel hardware ajouter (+ de cpu ? + de mémoire + de disque ?).

Quelques exemples ici:
http://prefetch.net/articles/solaris.dtracetopten.html
Ca va de la création de la commande unix "top" à la supervision des entrées sorties, en passant par la capture de toutes les erreurs du système en temps réel ou encore l'affichage de toutes les connexions réseaux en cours avec le protocole utilisé, etc ...
Les possibilités sont infinies, en fait ce sont les connaissances de l'utilisateur sur les sondes qui limite l'utilisation de l'outil .

Là où Apple a fait très fort c'est qu'ils ont (suppositions) du créér des scripts Dtrace (gràce au framework Dtrace/objective-c) identifiant des problèmes courant (memory leak, etc..) et ajouté une interface graphique pour que tous les développeurs puissent profiter de cet outil surpuissant (et pas que les brutes en administration systèmes/programmeurs systèmes).

Pour ZFS, on verra dans les jours qui arrive si l'info était valable.

Leopard risque de changer pas mal la donne d'Apple sur le marché serveur: ils intègrent des fonctions de Solaris 10 qui est un monstre dans le domaine industriel, font certifier leur OS comme un UNIX et va apparemment gérer nativement le format odf et openXML, sans compter qu'ils seront les premiers à fournis un produit concurrent à sharepoint et exchange. 2007 sera une année intéressante :love:


----------



## Manu (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est quoi Dtrace.

Pour expliquer Dtrace, je vais faire une analogie entre entre un OS et un corps humain. en effet comme le corps humain, un OS comprend plusieurs composants. La m&#233;moire, la CPU, les disques, etc... 

Comme un corps humain, un OS fonctionne convenablement si l'ensemble de ses composants fonctionnent parfaitement bien.

Dtrace permet en fait de placer sur chaque composant un ou plusieurs sondes pour recolter des informations qui indiquent la fa&#231;on dont se comporte le composant que l'on veut surveiller.

Supposant que vous avez cr&#233;e une boisson alcolis&#233;e et tenez &#224; ce qu'elle ne pose pas de probl&#232;me de sant&#233; aux personnes qui la boivent. 

pour la tester, vous allez utiliser un cobaye, et poser des sondes sur chaque composant du corps (Poumons, coeur,etc...) et vous faites un suivi du fonctionnement de chaque composant. Si aucun d'eux ne revoient une information alarmante, votre boisson est saine.

Et bien c'est ce que permet de faire Dtrace. A la place de la boisson, c'est par exemple le d&#233;roulement du Programme que vous avez d&#233;velopp&#233;.

L&#224; o&#249; les ing&#233;nieurs d'Apple d&#233;montrent leur savoir faire avec Dtrace, c'est qu'ils ont d&#233;velopp&#233; un outil graphique Xray pour le faire.

Xray a une interface exactement pareille que Garageband.

Une sonde est repr&#233;sent&#233;e par une piste. 

Sur la piste principale on suit le d&#233;roulement du programme que l'on veut tester. 

Sur chacune des autres pistes &#224; la place d'un instrument de musique, on met un composant syst&#232;me (CPU, disque, memoire, etc). Avec la possibilit&#233; de param&#232;trer des valeurs initiales comme dans garageband.

Avec la touche 'Play' on lance le programme &#224; tester et sur chaque piste on suit l'&#233;volution du composant associ&#233;. 

Lorsqu'on constate une &#233;volution anormale d'un composant, on appuie sur 'Pause' et depuis la piste principale (piste du programme donc), on va directement dans le code pour voir la partie du programme qui a caus&#233; ce disfonctionnement.

Pas mal n'est ce pas?

Xray fait partie des outils de Xcode 3.0 fournis avec Leopard.


----------



## xao85 (14 Décembre 2006)

Oua!!!! tu vends très bien Léopard toi!


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2006)

@Manu :
merci pour ces explications claires et précises
j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir jouer un peu avec leopard (un ami de la famille est développeur apple), et j'ai jouer 2-3 minutes avec le nouveau xcode et notamment xray
et je pigeais pas à quoi ça servait, maintenant c'est fait, grâce à toi, Manu 
en tous cas, j'ai de plus en plus hâte qu'iPapy nous en dise plus sur notre prochain félin:love:


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben ZFS est r&#233;ellement dans Leopard. Par contre c'est bugg&#233; apparemment.


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2006)

m&#234;me pas sur un 'vrai' HDD externe


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> m&#234;me pas sur un 'vrai' HDD externe


Non, c'est le zune qui n'est pas un vrai hdd externe


----------



## kisco (15 Décembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Bon ben ZFS est réellement dans Leopard. Par contre c'est buggé apparemment.


Alors ca pour moi c'est énorme!!
ce que j'ai lu de ZFS a l'air trop trop fou ! 

notamment l'interview des créateurs : *How a Small, Persistent Team Created a Revolutionary File System*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> Alors ca pour moi c'est énorme!!
> ce que j'ai lu de ZFS a l'air trop trop fou !
> 
> notamment l'interview des créateurs : *How a Small, Persistent Team Created a Revolutionary File System*









Ah ben s'ils s'amusent avec la Wii on n'est pas sorti d'affaire...


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ben s'ils s'amusent avec la Wii on n'est pas sorti d'affaire...



A mon avis, ils se l'ont déjà offert.


----------



## Manu (15 Décembre 2006)

C'et pas nouveau. C'est souvent à partir des situations assez cocasses que naissent de grandes idées. Par contre ce qui est fou c'est que l'on ai attendu tout ce temps pour se rendre compte de l'obsolescence de la façon dont les filesystems fonctionnent. On a quasiment digéré tous ces inconvénients des années durant, complètement résignés.

Cela est d'autant plus étonnant lorsque l'on pense que c'est un domaine très important ( la gestion de fichiers), et que par paresse surement, personne ne s'est attaqué au problème. 

Je pense notamment aux nuits que j'ai pu passé à prier qu'un gros batch se déroule normalement et ne se plante pas pour un 'No space in directory'.

Bref ces gars se sont courageusement attaqué aux problèmes longtemps posés par les système de fichiers et pondu une technologie à la fois puissante, élégante, et révolutionnaire.

C'est vrai que ZFS est une sacré trouvaille.

Vous savez quoi? lorsque j'ai appris qu'Apple faisait le portage de ZFS sous Mac OS X, et lorsque j'ai vu Time machine, j'ai comme beaucoup d'autres fait le rapprochement. 

Car l'une des possibilités offertes par ZFS c'est de faire n'importe quand, un snapshot (sauvegarde flash) d'un filesystem.

Dans ZFS, tout se fait avec deux commandes : zpool et zfs.

Pour tout savoir sur ZFS, c'est ici


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Décembre 2006)

Les commandes zpool et zfs sont dispos en mode console mais provoque une erreur "internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library".
M&#234;me si c'est pas encore fonctionnel, on sait d&#233;j&#224; que c'est pr&#233;vu, et &#231;a me suffit.

Ce qui m'&#233;tonne quand m&#234;me, c'est que personne ne soit encore au courant ou en est fait l'&#233;cho. Pour moi, ZFS fait parti d'une des "TOP SECRET" feature de Steve Jobs.

Si Leopard arrive &#224; booter sur ZFS, alors l&#224; c'est le r&#234;ve.

Allez, Apple plus qu'une feature TOP SECRET, les zones 

[PS] Question manu, il semble que tu es inscrit &#224; l'ADC et donc que tu as acc&#232;s aux DVD de Leopard, comment se fait ce que tu n'ai pas remarqu&#233; zfs ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> [PS] Question manu, il semble que tu es inscrit à l'ADC et donc que tu as accès aux DVD de Leopard, comment se fait ce que tu n'ai pas remarqué zfs ?



Il l'a sûrement vu mais il n'a pas le droit d'en parler...


----------



## Manu (15 Décembre 2006)

En fait j'utilise ZFS depuis pas mal de temps sur Solaris 10. 

D'autre part effectivement ma soumission à la NDA m'interdit d'en parler tant qu'Apple ne l'a pas officiellement dévoilé.

D'autre part il y a tellement de choses fantastiques à faire avec les nouvelles versions de Xcode et Cocoa.

Tout ce que je peux affirmer pour ceux qui se demandent ce qu'apportera Leopard, c'est que Apple place Leopard comme l'OS sous lequel pour la première fois, l'utilisateur sera subjugué non seulement par les performances des applications mais par leur coté très dynamique et dont le fonctionnement offre un réalisme saisissant. 

Tout cela grace à une utilisation judicieuse des effets de l'interface. La magie Core Animation va creuser l'ecart entre PC et Mac. Time machine en est un exemple très basique. Il y aura nettement mieux.

Bref Leopard sera l'OS qui donnera au Macuser le plaisir d'utiliser un ordinateur. C'est le pari d'Apple. Ni plus ni moins.


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

ouah, dire qu'il y a mieux que time machine me fait plaisir. Car d&#233;j&#224; graphiquement, j'aime beaucoup les effets. 

Que des bonnes nouvelles en sommes. 

Peux-tu nous dire plus concr&#232;tement comme tu utilises zfs sur ton solaris?


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien le c&#244;t&#233; : enfin un Mac OS  qui donne plaisir &#224; utiliser un ordinateur  Bin moi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; plaisir &#224; utiliser un ordinateur  Qu'est-ce que &#231;a va &#234;tre.

Quant &#224; l'utilisation de ZFS sur un plan informatique personnelle, je m'interroge un peu. Sur les serveurs, je vois bien l'int&#233;r&#234;t mais sur mon PowerBook ...


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> En fait j'utilise ZFS depuis pas mal de temps sur Solaris 10.
> 
> D'autre part effectivement ma soumission &#224; la NDA m'interdit d'en parler tant qu'Apple ne l'a pas officiellement d&#233;voil&#233;.



Juste une question, est ce que l'indentation du code et la compl&#233;tion fonctionne (enfin) convenablement dans xcode 3 ?


----------



## Manu (15 Décembre 2006)

Comment j'utilise ZFS ?

Il faut tout d'abord savoir que sur les serveurs Unix, une fois le syst&#232;me install&#233;, il faut proc&#233;der &#224; la cr&#233;ation des filesystemes pour installer les applications et les bases de donn&#233;es.

G&#233;n&#233;ralement on utilise un outil qui a pour nom g&#233;n&#233;rique Volume Manager. Un peu comme l'Utilitaire Disque d'OS X mais en plus sophistiqu&#233;. 

Ce volume manager travaille sur un ensmble de disques connect&#233;s au serveur. Le probl&#232;me c'est que une fois le syst&#232;me de fichiers cr&#233;e avec une taille donn&#233;e, celui-ci peut exploser s'il y a une grande activit&#233; d'ecriture.

ZFS permet de regrouper les disques en pool. Lorsque l'on cr&#233;e un syst&#232;me de fichiers avec une taille de d&#233;part donn&#233;, celui-ci sans intervention manuelle, grossi dynamiquement dans le pool en cas de grosse activit&#233; d'&#233;criture.

Je me sers donc de ZFS  comme rempla&#231;ant de Volume Manager, pour cr&#233;er mes pools et syst&#232;mes de fichiers. 

Contrairement &#224; Volume Manager,  l'administration du syst&#232;me de fichiers sous ZFS est vachement simplifi&#233;e.

Tout ce qu'on a &#224; faire c'est d'ajouter dynamiquement de nouveaux disques dans le pool, lorsque le besoin se fait sentir.


----------



## touna (15 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> quel était le prix de mac os X 10.3?


149$/159

Tiger est donc moins cher, Peu on espérer voir leopard sous la bart des 100$/ ?


----------



## fredintosh (15 Décembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> 149$/159
> 
> Tiger est donc moins cher, Peu on espérer voir leopard sous la bart des 100$/ ?



Je pense que non, et peut-être plus pour des raisons marketing que des raisons économiques : ce serait  une façon de le "dévaloriser" aux yeux du public.
A vendre trop bon marché, Apple pourrait laisser croire que c'est une mise à jour mineure d'OSX.

(mais alors, pourquoi Vista est-il si cher ?    )

Il faut donc trouver un compromis, et je trouve que les prix des OS X précédents étaient assez bien positionnés.


----------



## Manu (17 Décembre 2006)

Chers amis,

Il semble que notre discussion a trouv&#233; ailleurs un echo et une prolongation du d&#233;bat.

c'est  ici

et ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Une vidéo de ZFS


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Leopard 9A321


----------



## Piewhy (20 Décembre 2006)

Il semble tout de m&#234;me que l'interface s'assombrit...

Conform&#233;ment aux pr&#233;visions de certains sites!?


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2006)

PieWhy a dit:


> Il semble tout de même que l'interface s'assombrit...


épisode 10.4 : un nouvel espoir

épisode 10.5 : l'empire contre-attaque :afraid:


----------



## disfortune (20 Décembre 2006)

L'interface de la dernière version (9a321) est strictement pareille a tiger!


----------



## fredintosh (20 Décembre 2006)

valoriel a dit:


> épisode 10.4 : un nouvel espoir
> 
> épisode 10.5 : l'empire contre-attaque :afraid:




Bill (à Steve) : _Je suis ton père_.  

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## saturnin (20 Décembre 2006)

Vous pensez qu'en janvier steve pourrait donner une date à la sortie de léopard ou bien nous ne saurons ça que très peu de temps à l'avance?


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui..avec peut-être un décompte comme pour Tiger


----------



## Piewhy (20 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> L'interface de la dernière version (9a321) est strictement pareille a tiger!



Je parle pas des fenêtres mais des petits menu ou des fonctions preview...


----------



## Toumak (20 Décembre 2006)

oui mais ces fonctions étaient déjà présentes dans la build 9a303


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2006)

Et surtout ce style sur fond vert est le mêmes que les pro-apps d'Apple (Final Cut, DVD maker je crois, etc...)


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Et surtout ce style sur fond vert est le mêmes que les pro-apps d'Apple (Final Cut, DVD maker je crois, etc...)



Sur fond vert ???? Je suis daltonien, ou quoi ? Moi, je vois plutôt du noir... :mouais:


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2006)

Nan mais attendez...
Ou je suis completement con, ou y'a quelqu'un qui a changé mon message...





Allez dites moi que quelqu'un a modifié mon message :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (22 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Allez dites moi que quelqu'un a modifi&#233; mon message :rateau:


Ben je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre sinc&#233;re... c'est pas le cas :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de "iPhone" à la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007
> _Et nottament :_ Introduces new Black Cherry theme to *replace* Aqua



Donc pas de thème interchangeable, donc longue ie à ShapeShifter, et vu ce qu'il ont fait à iTunes, on attend le pire quant-à Black Cherry... *NOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN* rendez-moi Aquaaaaa ! :afraid::casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Décembre 2006)

Pas la peine de le prendre comme ca ...  
ca ne reste que des rumeurs (et au vue des commentaires de certains, ils s'agieraient de rumeurs fausses ..)



mais je suis pas contre un relooking ...


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

Moi je suis pour un relooking si on choisir le thème qu'on préfere...


----------



## chupastar (28 Décembre 2006)

Moi je ne suis pas contre un relooking, bien au contraire (m&#234;me si je ne trouve pas du tout Aqua moche), par contre je n'aime pas trop le cot&#233; aust&#232;re des th&#232;mes bas&#233;s sur le noir et les niveaux de gris... Aqua c'est plus "fun".


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

chupastar a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas contre un relooking, bien au contraire (même si je ne trouve pas du tout Aqua moche), par contre je n'aime pas trop le coté austère des thèmes basés sur le noir et les niveaux de gris... Aqua c'est plus "fun".



Oui, c'est un peu pareil... Mais on ne sait pas de quoi sera fait ce "Black Cherry"...


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

Un petit quelque chose me dit que l'on pourrais éventuellement retrouvé du noir et du rouge...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Un petit quelque chose me dit que l'on pourrais éventuellement retrouvé du noir et du rouge...




Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça ?? :mouais:    

  


Ben j'espère que c'est que du vent ce truc, parce que ça risque de pas être terrible... Mais j'y crois pas du tout à ces annonces....


----------



## Piewhy (28 Décembre 2006)

Fa&#231;on Chocolate... j'y crois pas trop :s


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Et surtout ce style sur fond vert est le mêmes que les pro-apps d'Apple (Final Cut, DVD maker je crois, etc...)



DVD maker :mouais:, DVD Studio Pro :love: plutôt 
Vert, c'est vrai que ca tend vers le vert (je trouve aussi) en restant dans le gris


----------



## cookie (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon, maintenant qu'Apple a présenté se qu'on pourrait appelé "OSX Mobile", ne pensez-vous pas qu'on peut dire que la nouvelle interface de Léopard resemblera à celle de l'iPhone ?

+ de noir, + d'effet de transparence, look proche de celui d'iTunes 7 pour les applications et utilisation plus systématique de l'effet graphique de DashBoard ?


----------



## lifenight (10 Janvier 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Bon, maintenant qu'Apple a présenté se qu'on pourrait appelé "OSX Mobile", ne pensez-vous pas qu'on peut dire que la nouvelle interface de Léopard resemblera à celle de l'iPhone ?
> 
> + de noir, + d'effet de transparence, look proche de celui d'iTunes 7 pour les applications et utilisation plus systématique de l'effet graphique de DashBoard ?



Oui c'est évident, même toast 8 a cette nouvelle interface


----------



## Toumak (10 Janvier 2007)

en tous cas, moi je suis sous le charme :love::love::love::love::love:
j'adore

pour vous dire que la keynote d'hier a marqué les esprits, ils en ont parlé au journal télévisé de 20h sur france 2


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi je suis pour un relooking si on choisir le th&#232;me qu'on pr&#233;fere...



ils pourraient pas nous faire une appli pour changer de th&#232;me &#224; la vol&#233;e sans que cela plante tout si c'est vraiment natif avec le systeme .. et sans crainte de bousiller toute son interface ... ? 

un customisation originelle , un dash board de la personnalisation ..:rose:


parce que noir et rouge ... si c'est surtout des couleurs sombres ... on va pas en ressortir joyeux ..
le blanc bleu ciel de aqua c'est doux et joyeux au regard ..; je sais c'est un detail mais bon cela fait l'agr&#233;ment de osx


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

agree...


----------



## NeoDym.art (10 Janvier 2007)

Il yaura un multiplicateur de bureau, mais pourquoi pas un multiplicateur de dashboard? on pourrait classer les widgets par thèmes!

Tiens hier ct un topic qui devait disparaître, Jobs a permis qu'il dur encore un mois... deux?

T.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

NeoDym.art a dit:


> Il yaura un multiplicateur de bureau, mais pourquoi pas un multiplicateur de dashboard? on pourrait classer les widgets par thèmes!
> 
> Tiens hier ct un topic qui devait disparaître, Jobs a permis qu'il dur encore un mois... deux?
> 
> T.



Mouais, multiplier les widgets quand on a 8 Go de RAM ca peut etre pas mal... En attendant, la conception meme de Dashboard (avec le point positif qu'il bouffe zero cycles CPU quand on ne fait pas appel a lui) fait bouffer un peu trop de ressources a mon gout. Je me limite a 4 que je trouve tres utiles, et c'est pas moins de 130 Mo de RAM que je consomme. Meme s'il y a une partie de swap, ca ne change rien : la gestion memoire de Dashboard est a revoir, je pense.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

Dashboard ne tient jamais plus d'une semaine, sur mes machines : il consomme tellement pour une utilit&#233; toute relative [tout ce qu'il me propose, j'en dispose ailleurs] que cela m'agace rapidement.
Il faudrait qu'il soit beaucoup moins gourmand. Et plus utile aussi.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Dashboard ne tient jamais plus d'une semaine, sur mes machines : il consomme tellement pour une utilité toute relative [tout ce qu'il me propose, j'en dispose ailleurs] que cela m'agace rapidement.
> Il faudrait qu'il soit beaucoup moins gourmand. Et plus utile aussi.



Oui, mais je nuance : on parle de ressources memoires, et une fois qu'OS X a swappe tous tes widgets sur le disque dur tu ne paies plus rien, n'est-ce pas ? Ce que j'aime par contre avec Dashboard, contrairement a des Konfabulator ou autres, c'est que lorsqu'on ne fait pas appel a lui ca ne consomme absolument plus de cycles CPU. Pas mal ca.


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2007)

et ben moi tous ces gadgets, je trouve ça inutile et je le désactive directos quand je réinstalle  m'enfous que dashboard soit amélioré dans leopard, c'est pas ça que j'attends


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Peut-etre que plus de 30&#37; des utilisateurs de Mac s'en fichent du gain de performance OpenGL, c'est trop complique. Ajouter des nouveaux composants, dont un aussi visuel que Dashboard, ca ne mange pas de pain et coincide a 100% avec le marketing Apple : offrir plus et en mieux... pourvu que ca se voie !


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2007)

ce qui serait surtout bien, pour ma part, c'est que léopard sorte vite accompagné d'iLife07...


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et ben moi tous ces gadgets, je trouve ça inutile et je le désactive directos quand je réinstalle  m'enfous que dashboard soit amélioré dans leopard, c'est pas ça que j'attends



Je suis de ton avis: je ne vois pas l'intérêt de dashboard.  
En revanche pour le fun, j'aimerais bien pouvoir visualiser mes dossiers (sequences, Images, Musiques...) à la façon des animations d'Itunes 7.
Ca aurait de la gueule mais ne servirait à rien.  

Juste à faire beau et à faire pâlir les windosiens sur vista.  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

Perso j'utilise dashboard ultra r&#233;guli&#232;rement, je trouve cela tr&#232;s pratique, et j'attends webclip avec impatience


----------



## cookie (11 Janvier 2007)

En se qui me concerne, j'ai utilisé DashBoard au début mais après quelques semaines, je n'y ai plus trop touché et je dois avouer que ça fait des mois que je ne l'ai plus activé.

Je pense qu'il y a toujours deux types de nouveautés lors de la sortie d'un nouvel OS. Les nouveautés imressionantes (pour que les gens puissent dire : oh, comme c'est beau !!) et les nouveautés qui touchent plus à la programation du système. Moins impressionantes mais qui dans le fond sont probablement les plus importante.

Si Apple sortait un Léopard totalement identique à Tiger mais en nous disant qu'il a entièrement été recodé pour que le système soit plus réactif, plus sûre... même si c'est vrais, je pense que ce ne serait pas très vendeur. Et je ne pense pas que ça insiterait les switcheurs.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2007)

yret a dit:


> ce qui serait surtout bien, pour ma part, c'est que léopard sorte vite accompagné d'iLife07...



Oh oui, que j'attends ça aussi !!   



cookie a dit:


> En se qui me concerne, j'ai utilisé DashBoard au début mais après quelques semaines, je n'y ai plus trop touché et je dois avouer que ça fait des mois que je ne l'ai plus activé.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a toujours deux types de nouveautés lors de la sortie d'un nouvel OS. Les nouveautés imressionantes (pour que les gens puissent dire : oh, comme c'est beau !!) et les nouveautés qui touchent plus à la programation du système. Moins impressionantes mais qui dans le fond sont probablement les plus importante.
> 
> Si Apple sortait un Léopard totalement identique à Tiger mais en nous disant qu'il a entièrement été recodé pour que le système soit plus réactif, plus sûre... même si c'est vrais, je pense que ce ne serait pas très vendeur. Et je ne pense pas que ça insiterait les switcheurs.



Oui, pour que ça se vende, il faut qu'il y ai du spectaculaire, de l'animation à bloc dans le système, etc...


----------



## chupastar (12 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi j'utilise Dashboard tr&#232;s souvent (calculette, traduction, m&#233;t&#233;o, calendrier, traduction et capture d'&#233;cran), donc s'il est am&#233;lior&#233; j'en serai tr&#232;s content!


----------



## Lizandre (13 Janvier 2007)

Remarquez, et ce n'est qu'une supposition totalement infond&#233;e, si iLife cru 2007 n'a pas &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;, c'est peut &#234;tre parce que la version nouvelle est d&#233;pendante de nouvelles technologies introduites avec leopard&#8230;

(gniiii la syntaxe apr&#232;s qq. verres de pacherenc !)


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Oui, c'est possible. Malheureusement, comme on est tous dans l'expectative, on suppute pas mal...


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Remarquez, et ce n'est qu'une supposition totalement infondée, si iLife cru 2007 n'a pas été annoncé, c'est peut être parce que la version nouvelle est dépendante de nouvelles technologies introduites avec leopard
> 
> (gniiii la syntaxe après qq. verres de pacherenc !)


je ne serais pas étonné qu'ilife 07 utilise beaucoups(voir à outrance?) core animation.

j'avoue qu'après avoir relu la présentation  core animation, j'ai peur que cette techno ne soit qu'un gouffre a ressource machine.
sur le site d'apple on peut lire à propos de core animation.



> Lorsque les développeurs utilisent le framework pour une application, le processus exécute son propre thread. Sur un Mac multicurs, cela signifie que l'application s'exécute sur un cur et Core Animation sur l'autre.



je trouve que réserver tout un coeur pour l'animation me semble beaucoup, me pose la question des performances sur les machines mono coeur et mono proco.
qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2007)

Oui j'espère que Léopard restera optimiser comme l'était tiger pour les anciennes machines car je pense l'aquérir avec mon père en prenant un pas familiale pour toute nos machines qui sont pour la plus part sous 10.3.9.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Janvier 2007)

inclure ilife, iworks, et puis une interface toute customisable dès le début! nah!


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> je trouve que réserver tout un coeur pour l'animation me semble beaucoup, me pose la question des performances sur les machines mono coeur et mono proco.
> qu'en pensez-vous?



Ah la la non, ce n'est pas ça du tout  Un coeur, c'est un moteur. Et il peut y en avoir plusieurs. Une thread, en programmation, c'est un processus. Le but, depuis les 10 dernières années, c'est de découper son programme en un maximum de threads, si possible indépendants l'une des autres (genre par exemple un calcul d'un côté, un affichage de fenêtre de l'autre... je schématise). Apres, c'est le(s) coeur(s) qui réagence tout ça, parfois même dans le désordre si c'est vraiment indépendant. Donc, c'est très bien d'avoir des threads dédiées, ça n'empêche pas que tes coeurs tournent à 100%


----------



## Tarul (14 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah la la non, ce n'est pas ça du tout  Un coeur, c'est un moteur. Et il peut y en avoir plusieurs. Une thread, en programmation, c'est un processus. Le but, depuis les 10 dernières années, c'est de découper son programme en un maximum de threads, si possible indépendants l'une des autres (genre par exemple un calcul d'un côté, un affichage de fenêtre de l'autre... je schématise). Apres, c'est le(s) coeur(s) qui réagence tout ça, parfois même dans le désordre si c'est vraiment indépendant. Donc, c'est très bien d'avoir des threads dédiées, ça n'empêche pas que tes coeurs tournent à 100%



sauf que là, c'est un processus dédié à l'animation. Si je suis bien sûr pour la programmation multi thread, si un thread bouffe tout, les autres sont mis au repos(enfin dépend de leur "rang"). Si le thread de core animation mange toute la ressource du second coeur, je trouve cela un peu dommage. j'aurai pensais que puisqu'il s'agit de l'affichage, cela serait géré avant tout par la carte graphique. Je ferais mieux d'arréter de ma stresser pour rien, car finalement à part l'animation du site, on a encore peu d'information dessus.


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> sauf que là, c'est un processus dédié à l'animation. Si je suis bien sûr pour la programmation multi thread, si un thread bouffe tout, les autres sont mis au repos(enfin dépend de leur "rang"). Si le thread de core animation mange toute la ressource du second coeur, je trouve cela un peu dommage. j'aurai pensais que puisqu'il s'agit de l'affichage, cela serait géré avant tout par la carte graphique. Je ferais mieux d'arréter de ma stresser pour rien, car finalement à part l'animation du site, on a encore peu d'information dessus.



Salut Tarul. Un thread ne peut pas tout bouffer, ou bien alors c'est qu'il est programmé tel quel avec une priorité hyper élevée... ce qui n'a aucune raison d'être. Le but : décomposer son programme en un maximum de thread, pour qu'il s'exécutent alternativement selon leurs priorités respectives, point. L'OS arbitrera : aucune raison de vérouiller un core pour un processus


----------



## Tarul (14 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut Tarul. Un thread ne peut pas tout bouffer, ou bien alors c'est qu'il est programmé tel quel avec une priorité hyper élevée... ce qui n'a aucune raison d'être. Le but : décomposer son programme en un maximum de thread, pour qu'il s'exécutent alternativement selon leurs priorités respectives, point. L'OS arbitrera : aucune raison de vérouiller un core pour un processus



C'est la théorie, des fois en pratiques on peut voire des trucs bizzarres au niveau de l'activité des processus. j'avoue que je serais étonné que tout fonctionne bien du premier coups avec core animation bien qu'il ne repose pas sur de vrai techno nouvelle. bref, je ne peux pas m'empecher de rester suspicieux, ou alors j'ai été traumatisé de ne pas voir léopard a la keynote.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Janvier 2007)

Ca doit &#234;tre le traumatisme


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



Tarul a dit:


> sauf que l&#224;, c'est un processus d&#233;di&#233; &#224; l'animation. Si je suis bien s&#251;r pour la programmation multi thread, si un thread bouffe tout, les autres sont mis au repos(enfin d&#233;pend de leur "rang"). Si le thread de core animation mange toute la ressource du second coeur, je trouve cela un peu dommage.


Dans les OS modernes, les t&#226;ches sont ordonnanc&#233;es de mani&#232;re pr&#233;emtive, justement pour &#233;viter qu'un processus puisse consommer toutes les ressources ind&#233;finiment. Le scheduler peut &#224; tout moment interrompre le traitement d'un thread pour allouer des ressources &#224; un autre.

Dans le cas de Core Animation, s&#233;parer les traitements en deux threads est au final une bonne chose, &#231;a permet &#224; tout &#224; chacun de profiter quotidiennement des apports du multi-core (jusque l&#224; r&#233;serv&#233;s &#224; des applications sp&#233;cifiques).



Tarul a dit:


> j'aurai pensais que puisqu'il s'agit de l'affichage, cela serait g&#233;r&#233; avant tout par la carte graphique.


Une partie sera g&#233;r&#233;e par la carte graphique (rendu, &#233;lairage, etc), l'autre par le processeur (g&#233;om&#233;trie).

@+
iota


----------



## Nicky Larson (17 Janvier 2007)

Core animation utilise l'opengl, donc &#224; part la carte graphique, il n'y a pas grand chose qui va morfler, en tout cas, pas plus qu'avant.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Janvier 2007)

Et vue la derni&#232;re pub Get a Mac ("Surgery") qui se moque des mises &#224; niveau n&#233;cessaires pour faire tourner Vista, ce serait gonfl&#233; que Leopard n&#233;cessite une config utra-r&#233;cente ou ultra-puissante pour s'exprimer.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2007)

Ils vont simplement refaire la m&#234;me chose que pour Tiger et d&#233;sactiver certaines fonctions pour les configurations trop faibles.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Comme Vista tu veux dire '?


----------



## Tarul (18 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ils vont simplement refaire la même chose que pour Tiger et désactiver certaines fonctions pour les configurations trop faibles.



Comme les macs qui ne supportent pas le core image et video, à mon avis pour eux core animations sera désactiver.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Comme Vista tu veux dire '?


Pour Vista, c'est moi qui suis désactivé ...


----------



## Nicky Larson (18 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ils vont simplement refaire la même chose que pour Tiger et désactiver certaines fonctions pour les configurations trop faibles.


Au contraire, la nouvelle couche OpenGL + LLVM utilisé par Leopard devrait permettre aux machines peut puissante de bénéficier des nouveaux effets graphiques. Tout ce qui ne sera pas pris en charge par la CG (comme core image) sera automatiquement traité par le processeur et optimisé pour le SSE/Altivec.


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Les machines qui supportent Core Animation sont les m&#234;mes que celles qui supportent Core Image. C'est ce qui est indiqu&#233; sur le site d'Apple :


> Core Animation s'ex&#233;cute sur n'importe quel Mac compatible Core Image (y compris la plupart des Mac vendus au cours des deux derni&#232;res ann&#233;es).


Donc, si (comme moi) Core Image ne peut pas marcher sur votre Mac, oubliez Core Animation 

@+
iota


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2007)

CoreImage ne passe pas sur iBook G4?
gasp!


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> CoreImage ne passe pas sur iBook G4?


Ceux équipés d'une Radeon 9200.

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Leopard 10.5 9A343 envoyée au développeurs


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2007)

Je voulais savoir: j'ai lu par ci, par la, que pour l'instant, ce qui existait de Leopard etait complement buggé (voir inutilisable correctement). Es ce vrai? Car dans ce cas, je vois pas comment Apple peut sortir un systeme dans 4-5 mois qui est actuellement a ses debuts


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Ou as-tu lu cela ? De toute facon, il faut savoir que les equipes Apple sont tres nombreuses, et soumises a des NDA (Non Disclosure Agreements) tres stricts. Donc, pas de fuite a attendre de ce cote-la.

Il y a par ailleurs une sphere d'inities, de developpeurs privilegies, qui gravite non loin de ces equipes, et eux aussi peuvent difficilement 1) parler de ce qu'ils testent 2) indiquer une source fiable quand ils en parlent. On n'est meme pas sur qu'ils travaillent sur les toutes dernieres avancee d'Apple, juste sur ce qu'Apple veut bien leur faire tester, ou pense utile de faire tester par des competences externes.

De temps en temps on voit passer des screenshots, guere plus. Quant a parler de feedback qualitatif...


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai jamais lu que Leopard était buggé, tu as du confondre avec Vista


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

+1


----------



## niko34 (19 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, rien de nouveau sur les fonctionnalités non dévoilées l'été dernier (pour pas que ms copie)?

Depuis, on a appris que zfs serait supporté et qu'on aurait une indépendance de la résolution.

J'avoue que pour le moment, je reste un peu déçu. Ca ne va pas améliorer mon quotidien comme ont pu le faire les fonctions de tiger: spotlight, les dossiers intelligents, les dossier gravables.

Une build vient de sortir, et visiblement, rien de plus...

Je sais que le travail de fond sur leopard est énorme (le 64 bit, core animation, l'indépendance de résolution) mais j'avoue que j'attendais des changements du côté de l'interface.


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Un OS, on lui demande d'etre stable et rapide  Ce sont les applications qui sont censees amener plein d'ameliorations. Mais plus il y a d'applications integrees, plus la Commission dira que la concurrence est etouffee, plus les failles de securite se multiplient... et les bugs aussi. Donc, on veut d'abord un excellent moteur avec d'excellentes techniques, comme l'independance de la resolution et un systeme de fichier extremement solide 

_Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis..._


----------



## air (19 Janvier 2007)

juste une petite remarque au passage, steeve a bien dit que l'iphone ou du moins son os etait leopard ???
Donc en nouveautés dans léopard on a : la gestion du multi touch sreen, la gestion de l'orientation de l'affichage (paysage ou portrait), la telephonie...???
C'est juste ou pas???
Parce que pour la "résolution-free" il en a fait un bon exempple là...non???


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Il n'a pas dit "Mac OS X", il a dit "OS X". Dans le second cas je pense qu'on parle de la technologie. Je suggère la lecture de cet excellent blog à ce sujet


----------



## air (19 Janvier 2007)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2418 
 !!! alors leopard ou pas !!!???


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour dire : quand j'avais les _builds_ de Tiger, elles &#233;taient "assez bugg&#233;es". Notamment, pour aucune d'entre elles je n'ai pu faire marcher Mail correctement, plus quelques autres bizarret&#233;s.
Lorsque la version provisoirement d&#233;finitive est sortie [10.4.0], je craignais le pire : bin non ! Tout a toujours bien march&#233; pour moi depuis lors !
Donc si tu as lu qu'il y avait des probl&#232;mes, il faut prendre cette "information" (ou ce bruit, cette rumeur, cette humeur) avec les pincettes appropri&#233;es 

&#192; part &#231;a : d'accord avec HMJ. Stabilit&#233;, efficacit&#233;. Je pense que ZFS, bien utilis&#233;, pourrait apporter une souplesse inconnue jusqu'alors &#224; l'utilisateur de PC (au sens large) dans la gestion de son disque. Il y aura bien s&#251;r de nouvelles applications plus ou moins affriolantes ou prometteuses. Mais il est essentiel que Leopard conserve la r&#233;activit&#233; et la stabilit&#233; de Tiger, avec des am&#233;liorations bien entendu [du c&#244;t&#233; de Spotlight, par exemple].

Reste que j'aimerais bien, en plus des chouettes nouveaut&#233;s, une petite nouveaut&#233; sympathique : un Terminal avec des onglets. &#199;a, &#231;a me comblerait (je ne suis pas exigeant). Ou alors, ils font comme SUN (il y a plus de 10 ans !!!!) : ils cr&#233;ent un objet Terminal (comme un bouton ou une zone texte) disponible pour le mettre o&#249; l'on veut avec Interface Builder.


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que j'aimerais bien, en plus des chouettes nouveaut&#233;s, une petite nouveaut&#233; sympathique : un Terminal avec des onglets. &#199;a, &#231;a me comblerait (je ne suis pas exigeant).


Tu va &#234;tre combl&#233;  :love:


----------



## kisco (19 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que j'aimerais bien, en plus des chouettes nouveautés, une petite nouveauté sympathique : un *Terminal avec des onglets*. Ça, ça me comblerait (je ne suis pas exigeant).


Alors comme ça on ne lit pas les lien que filent les copains ? 



La mouette a dit:


> Leopard 10.5 9A343 envoyée au développeurs


Nous donne :


> Apple actually has itemized a few of changes to Leopard from the last seed, including:
> 
> - HIToolbox provides new HIRect/Point/Shape-based Window Manager API for resolution independence compatibility
> - *Tab support in Terminal*
> ...



Sinon pour Tiger il y a le logiciel iTerm qui intègre les onglets.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

Cool ...


----------



## Warflo (20 Janvier 2007)

Moi je r&#234;ve d'un menu comme celui de spotlight, mais qui permete d'executer des commandes :love:


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui, tiens. Unb peu comme le Démarrer de Vista ?  Mais rappelle-toi que c'est important de savoir dans quelle arborescence on est.

Perso, plus j'y pense, et plus j'aimerais un look'n'feel un peu différent, plus épuré, peut-être plus noir et blanc... à la Next


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2007)

Oui, pour le look, mais pas trop "plastoc-toc" non plus  juste plus simplifié, et une demi unification. Un style commun, mais chaque type de fenetre se demarque quand meme.


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Janvier 2007)

"un Terminal avec des onglets"
"un menu (...) qui permete d'executer des commandes"

Mince, je suis sur DOS génération ou quoi ? Super l'évolution des OS! plus de commandes en ligne dans Leopard ! Et pourquoi pas aussi afficher un setup au lancement, en vert sur fond noir ? ça aurait de la gueule!:love: 

A ces geeks !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

Pour Bompi.


----------



## Miss Hulk (20 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "un Terminal avec des onglets"
> "un menu (...) qui permete d'executer des commandes"
> 
> Mince, je suis sur DOS génération ou quoi ? Super l'évolution des OS! plus de commandes en ligne dans Leopard ! Et pourquoi pas aussi afficher un setup au lancement, en vert sur fond noir ? ça aurait de la gueule!:love:
> ...



J'aime les supers vilains


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2007)

moi, j'aime bien le terminal, meme si hier j'ai failli tout virer, car je me suis trompé de repertoire (do you want to delete: hotfiles.btree)
heuresement que j'ai mis le prompt, ca m'apprendra :/
un manuel dispo (autre que man, et autre que le site Apple), un vrai manuel:
Manuel
Mais sur la machine


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2007)

Bin oui, quoi : le Terminal, c'est tr&#232;s bien.
C'est bien &#231;a qui est sympa avec Mac OS X : ceux qui veulent du graphique en ont un beau. Ceux qui veulent du Terminal en ont un. Ceux qui veulent les deux ... ont donc les deux


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

Une rumeur veut que l'annonce de la disponibilité de Léopard se tienne le 20 février 

Special Event


----------



## HmJ (23 Janvier 2007)

Ouais ! Une rumeur, une rumeur !


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Une rumeur veut que l'annonce de la disponibilité de Léopard se tienne le 20 février
> 
> Special Event









A telecharger ici

De ma composition


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2007)

Donc, Léopard sortirai bien le 24 Mars 2007.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Donc, Léopard sortirai bien le 24 Mars 2007.


 pas compris :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> pas compris :mouais:




Tu as lu l'info que donne La Mouette ??


----------



## fredintosh (24 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Donc, Léopard sortirai bien le 24 Mars 2007.



La sortie de Leopard a été annoncée pour le printemps.
Vu que le printemps commence le 21 mars, ça concorde, mais c'est la version optimiste.

En général, quand Apple annonce la sortie d'un produit pour tel mois, il sort le 31 du mois. :mouais: 
Donc, "sortie au printemps", ça pourrait aussi signifier le 20 juin. :rateau:  
Mais j'espère que sur ce coup là, ils vont essayer de frapper par surprise bien avant.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

Vous pouvez pas attendre un peu plus qu'il soit stable (selon les infos des derni&#232;res b&#233;ta c'est pas le cas) et plein de nouveaut&#233; (plut&#244;t qu'&#233;crem&#233 ?


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2007)

Oui, c'est marrant cette fr&#233;n&#233;sie de nouveaut&#233;s (dont l'importance de la plupart &#233;chappe au non-geek), qui va de pair avec des discours scandalis&#233;s au moindre bug du syst&#232;me par la suite.
_O tempora o mores ..._


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

Leopard screenshots build 9a343


----------



## macmaniaque (24 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas ce que ne montre pas les screenshots c'est la nouvelle interface... 
dans le 9a321 certains menu dans les pages web affiché avec safari ont subi un étrange changement de formes, et de couleur, un peu a la Vista malheureusement, mais en mieu bien évidement...


----------



## davdenice (24 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerai savoir si les versions françaises d'OS X sortent même temps que les versions US, ou bien plusieurs jours (semaines, mois ) après la version en langue anglaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si les versions françaises d'OS X sortent même temps que les versions US, ou bien plusieurs jours (semaines, mois ) après la version en langue anglaise ?



OSX est multilingue, donc


----------



## fredintosh (24 Janvier 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> En tout cas ce que ne montre pas les screenshots c'est la nouvelle interface...
> dans le 9a321 certains menu dans les pages web affiché avec safari ont subi un étrange changement de formes, et de couleur, un peu a la Vista malheureusement, mais en mieu bien évidement...


Les menus dans les pages web ?  Ça, il me semble que ça ne dépend pas de Leopard, mais de la page web consultée, non ? :mouais: 
Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre ce que macmaniaque veut dire ?


----------



## davdenice (24 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben oui, forcément ... je ne me souvenais plus qu'il était multilanguage


----------



## oohTONY (24 Janvier 2007)

Quand je vois WindowServer (qui g&#232;re l'affiche) qui monte &#224; 30&#37; de charge CPU d&#232;s que je 'joue' avec Dashboard et Expos&#233; c'est &#233;norme je trouve.... Core Animation risque de grandement am&#233;liorer tout &#231;a et c'est cool....
Je commence &#224; &#233;conomiser pour iMac 24" + Leopard + iLife '07 

OUPS : je r&#233;pondais &#224; une conversation qui date 

Bon alors l'apparence de la nouvelle built.... >> super l'int&#233;gration des Tags de musique dans le Finder !! J'en avais parl&#233; dans un sujet et le voil&#224; ^^


----------



## macmaniaque (25 Janvier 2007)

je m'explique:

Les menu tel que l'on peut les voir dans le finder et autre appli, peuvent aussi être intégrer dans une page web... même les boutons (style aqua) dans les pages web prenons un exemple: le boutons en page de cette page (pour sinscrice a la mailing list...) il est en aqua et pourtant il est dans une page web... Et bien sur certains site (j'en ai tester qu'un seul) les menu qui sont en aqua sous tiger ne le sont pas sous Leopard (9a321) il ont un style genre OSX (=> iPhone...) interface d'iPhone ou de dashboard... cela laisse penser à une nouvelle interface...
Je confirme que le style des menus n'est pas liée au fait des CSS de la page web que je visitais... mais bel et bien à l'OS qui tourne: sous windows les boutons et menus ne sont pas pareil dans les pages web => ils sont liées à l'interface de l'OS sous Tiger => aqua et sous Leopard (9a321 et pas la 9a303...) les menus ne sont pas pareil! pourquoi? => nouvelle interface peut-être?


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2007)

screenshot?


----------



## richard-deux (25 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Leopard screenshots build 9a343



_Page not found

Oops! Looks like you followed a bad link._

:rateau: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Fallait venir avant  ... Lien supprim&#233; apparemment


----------



## cookie (25 Janvier 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> je m'explique:
> 
> Les menu tel que l'on peut les voir dans le finder et autre appli, peuvent aussi &#234;tre int&#233;grer dans une page web... m&#234;me les boutons (style aqua) dans les pages web prenons un exemple: le boutons en page de cette page (pour sinscrice a la mailing list...) il est en aqua et pourtant il est dans une page web... Et bien sur certains site (j'en ai tester qu'un seul) les menu qui sont en aqua sous tiger ne le sont pas sous Leopard (9a321) il ont un style genre OSX (=> iPhone...) interface d'iPhone ou de dashboard... cela laisse penser &#224; une nouvelle interface...
> Je confirme que le style des menus n'est pas li&#233;e au fait des CSS de la page web que je visitais... mais bel et bien &#224; l'OS qui tourne: sous windows les boutons et menus ne sont pas pareil dans les pages web => ils sont li&#233;es &#224; l'interface de l'OS sous Tiger => aqua et sous Leopard (9a321 et pas la 9a303...) les menus ne sont pas pareil! pourquoi? => nouvelle interface peut-&#234;tre?



Ok, je comprend mieux maintenant. En gros, toutes les barres de scroll, les bouton provenant des balises <form>,... ont chang&#233; de style. C'est effectivement une bonne nouvelle. Ca prouve que OSX va bien changer de peau &#224; l'occasion de la sortie de L&#233;opard.

Edit : un petit screeshot ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

Encore des infos


----------



## fpoil (26 Janvier 2007)

cela buzz fort avec leopard en ce moment  

entre celui qui vend soit disant des infos sur ebay aux enchères (enchères retirées) et ceux qui jouent à cache cache avec leurs screenshots (qui elles aussi ont à nouveau disparues)

et un éventuel event le 20 février


c'est reparti comme en 14

ils ne sont fatigués chez apple avec la machine à buzz  

le mouvement perpétuel


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ils ne sont fatigués chez apple avec la machine à buzz :



Nous non plus


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2007)

Je vois pas en quoi integrer l'iPhone rendrait la vie plus simple pour TOUT les utilisateurs de MacOS. L'OS, il faut y penser sans ce qui vient autour. A mon avis, iPhone donne une idée de Leopard, mais il est a mon avis, associé en aucun cas a une des 'top secret features'
Quand a l'app cachéee  pas sur. Un FCP mobile? :rateau:


----------



## macmaniaque (29 Janvier 2007)

Par rapport &#224; la nouvelle interface, cela ne se fait pas sur toutes les pages... perso je joue &#224; ogame.fr et sur ce site effectivement, on vois comme tu le dis cookie, c'est avec la balise <form> que cette nouvelle apparence &#224; lieu... je n'ai pas de Leopard actuellement en route... (malheureusement je l'ai plant&#233; et il ne veux plus red&#233;marer...) je le r&#233;installe ce soir et je met un screenshot d&#232;s que possible! Mais cette interface ressemble &#224; si m&#233;prendre &#224; celle d'OSX de l'iphone... 

Quand &#224; la date de sorti de Leopard ce sera la m&#234;me que MacOS X 10.0... mais en 2007... 

le 24 mars si je ne me trompe pas ... (infos non officiel provenant d'un site de rumeurs...) cette annonce sera faite lors d'un apple event au mois de F&#233;vrier...

Rectification => pour cookie toujours: seulement les menus avait l'apparence d'iPhone mais pas les scrollbar..?? &#233;trange?..? volent&#233; de tous dissimul&#233; peut-&#234;tre???....?


----------



## macmaniaque (29 Janvier 2007)

voici un screenshot... mais ce qui me surprend le plus c'est qu'il y a que sur ce site (ogame.fr) que j'ai ce genre de chose... sur MacGé je n'ai pas cela, et sur le site d'apple non plus... et pourtant sous Tiger je ne l'ai pas non plus donc cela n'est pas liers au CSS du site web... c'est cela que je ne comprend pas...








c'est comme je vous le disait: façon iPhone...


----------



## cookie (29 Janvier 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> voici un screenshot... mais ce qui me surprend le plus c'est qu'il y a que sur ce site (ogame.fr) que j'ai ce genre de chose... sur MacGé je n'ai pas cela, et sur le site d'apple non plus... et pourtant sous Tiger je ne l'ai pas non plus donc cela n'est pas liers au CSS du site web... c'est cela que je ne comprend pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu t'es déjà rendu sur ce site avec un pc ?
Safari ne gère pas bien le css. Sur les sites que je fais, les scrolls, les menus déroulant,... sont colorés sur pc mais pas sur Safari.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Safari ne gère pas bien le css. Sur les sites que je fais, les scrolls, les menus déroulant,... sont colorés sur pc mais pas sur Safari.



Ce ne sont pas plutôt des fonctionnalités de Internet Explorer hors du champ des css ? Je parle de la colorisation des ascenceurs ?

Parce que pour ce qui des éléments de formulaires, les couleurs etc, ça marche.

Safari au contraire de ce que tu dis gère assez bien les css. Autrement mieux que IE pour lequel il faut ruser, déployer des hacks pour obtenir des choses aussi simples que centrer une div

Enfin, bref.


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Est-ce que tu t'es d&#233;j&#224; rendu sur ce site avec un pc ?
> Safari ne g&#232;re pas bien le css. Sur les sites que je fais, les scrolls, les menus d&#233;roulant,... sont color&#233;s sur pc mais pas sur Safari.





starmac a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas plut&#244;t des fonctionnalit&#233;s de Internet Explorer&#8230; hors du champ des css ? Je parle de la colorisation des ascenceurs ?
> 
> Parce que pour ce qui des &#233;l&#233;ments de formulaires, les couleurs etc, &#231;a marche.
> 
> ...



il y a peu de temps, j'ai lu qu'aucun navigateur arrivait a impl&#233;ment&#233; a 100&#37; le css, mais que seul le webkit(utilis&#233; par konqueror et safari) ainsi que le moteur d'opera &#233;tait le plus proche. En effet ce sont les seules qui passe correctement le test acid2.

Et oui les sites web ont du faire un tas de hacks pour que cela passe bien sur IE6. et le hack ne se situe pas uniquement sur le css, il y aussi le javascript. Pour faire la soupe ajax, il faut sans cesse tester le navigateur parcequ'IE fait du "activex.getxmlhttprequest" alors que tous les autres font du "jenesaisplusquoi.getxmlhttprequest".

Le pire, c'est que les sites qui sont sp&#233; IE6 peuvent mal passer sur IE7, car ce dernier am&#233;liore la compatibilit&#233; avec le CSS(c'est bien mais reste en-dessous que les autres). r&#233;sultat, aujourd'hui il faut refaire tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait en IE6 pour le porter en IE7.

Edit : aller faire un autre topic sur les ccs dans le forum web.


----------



## cookie (29 Janvier 2007)

Lorsque je fais appel à une feuille de style externe via une balise genre : <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="formats.css" />

Que je mets dans cette feuille de style un code genre : input    {color:#808080; background-color:#FFFFFF; font-size:13px; font-family:Arial; font-weight:normal; border-color:#B5B5B5; border-width:1px; border-style:solid;}

Ca fonctionne sous IE (win) mais pas sur Safari.

Maintenant, je m'y prends peut-être mal.

PS : on commence à changer de sujet là ;-)


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour les scrollbars voir l&#224; :http://wiki.media-box.net/documentation/css/scrollbar-face-color
Ce sont des attributs propri&#233;taires M$

Pour les &#233;l&#233;ments de formulaire voir cette page, il y a des exemples en couleur qui fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien avec Safari


----------



## macmaniaque (29 Janvier 2007)

J'ai déjà été sur ce site avec un pc sous firefox et IE et sa ne rend pas comme ça, ça rend façon PC disons... c'est windows qui gère tous ça... c'est pour ça que ça m'a interpeller... surtout après la sortie de l'iphone...


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon, les comparatifs entre navigateurs, vous pensez que c'est vraiment le bon endroit pour les faire ?
Qu'est-ce que l'on a &#224; faire de tout &#231;a, rapport &#224; Leopard ? Hmmm ?
Allez, on se reprend, on garde le cap. Hop !


----------



## macmaniaque (30 Janvier 2007)

a vrai dire, on ne discutais pas forcement des navigateurs, ni même nous faisions un comparatif de ceux-ci mais nous cherchions une explications quand à l'image un peu plus haut dans ce topic...  sur une possible nouvelle interface dans leopard...


----------



## cookie (30 Janvier 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, si on part du principe que lors de sa sortie, l'iPod Photos avait une interface au même look qu'OsX (Panther à l'époque si je ne me trompa pas) il y a de fortes chances pour que l'interface de Léopard soit proche de celle de l'iPhone.

Voilà où nous en étions avant de nous éloigner du sujet.


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2007)

Pour changer de th&#232;me (he he), ma question porte sur la s&#233;curisation des actions utilisateur.

A ce jour, aucune r&#233;ponse n'a &#233;t&#233; apport&#233;e par Apple au probl&#232;me qui se pose d&#232;s qu'un utilisateur modifie le nom de son dossier utilisateur.

Est-ce que Leopard va r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me ?
Si Manu passe par l&#224; et que cela ne va pas &#224; l'encontre de son engagement de r&#233;serve...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pour changer de thème (he he), ma question porte sur la sécurisation des actions utilisateur.
> 
> A ce jour, aucune réponse n'a été apportée par Apple au problème qui se pose dès qu'un utilisateur modifie le nom de son dossier utilisateur.
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas mais il faudrait effectivement (surtout vu le nombre de gagnants qu'il y a chaque semaine sur ce forum ). De même qu'il devrait être impossible de supprimer les dossiers présents d'origine (Documents, Bureau,...) dans les dossiers utilisateurs. Un malheur est si vite arrivé (expérience vécue).


----------



## xao85 (31 Janvier 2007)

IDuck 4999 post!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> IDuck 4999 post!



Nan. J'ai pass&#233; le cap des 5000. :love:  

Petite pr&#233;cision sur l'exp&#233;rience v&#233;cue (histoire de rester dans le sujet). Un malheureux Pomme Retour arri&#232;re au lieu de Majuscule Pomme Retour arri&#232;re pour vider la corbeille et votre joli dossier Documents ou autre part dans la corbeille. Un deuxi&#232;me Majuscule Pomme Retour arri&#232;re fait dans la pr&#233;cipitation et votre joli dossier a compl&#232;tement disparu. Moralit&#233; : faites gaffe quand vous supprimez des fichiers et videz la corbeille avec les raccourcis claviers.


----------



## tarabeich (31 Janvier 2007)

Une idée approximative de la date de sortie de Léopard ?

Parceque en fait je l'attend pour acheter un iMac mais si j'apprends qu'ils le sortent après l'été je n'attends pas !

Des idées ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Une id&#233;e approximative de la date de sortie de L&#233;opard ?
> 
> Parceque en fait je l'attend pour acheter un iMac mais si j'apprends qu'ils le sortent apr&#232;s l'&#233;t&#233; je n'attends pas !
> 
> Des id&#233;es ?


Lis un peu plus haut 

Ou alors je me trompes de sujets...


----------



## Toumak (31 Janvier 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Lis un peu plus haut
> 
> Ou alors je me trompes de sujets...



ouais mais si tu trompes de sujet il est pas encore arrivé :rateau:
pour faire plus simple,
apple a déclaré que leopard sortirait "au printemps" mais c'est vaste le printemps
ça peut être mars comme juin :rateau:


----------



## tarabeich (31 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> cela buzz fort avec leopard en ce moment
> 
> entre celui qui vend soit disant des infos sur ebay aux enchères (enchères retirées) et ceux qui jouent à cache cache avec leurs screenshots (qui elles aussi ont à nouveau disparues)
> 
> ...



Ok c'est bon !
Merci.

Je suis sûrement trop impatient !
@+


----------



## cookie (31 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouais mais si tu trompes de sujet il est pas encore arrivé :rateau:
> pour faire plus simple,
> apple a déclaré que leopard sortirait "au printemps" mais c'est vaste le printemps
> ça peut être mars comme juin :rateau:



Oui et avec le réchauffement climatique, parait qu'il va bientôt plus y avoir de saisons et donc plus de printemps. Donc Léopard ne sortira jamais !

Bon, ok, j'ai compris... je sors

Par contre, j'avoue être vraiment dégoûté quand je vois les démos de Vista. Comment peuvent-ils copier à ce point ! J'espère qu'Apple va mettre le paquet sur Léopard et leurs mettre une raclée.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Janvier 2007)

Apple connait l'innovation, la vraie. Il ne fait aucun doute que Léopard va apporter de nouvelles fonctionnalités dans la manière d'utiliser l'OS. Et Vista sera une fois de plus dépassé.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; entendu ce discours avec Spotlight, et pourtant&#8230;


----------



## xao85 (1 Février 2007)

Moi aussi j'espère que Léopard va mettre la fessé à Vista...  Ceci dit en passant, je trouve que windows à enfin de la gueule.


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Bah Vista fait passer pour des innovations, des "gadgets" déjà présents dans Tiger .

Apple avait vu juste avec leur slogan provocateur mais au combien réaliste "redmond star you photocopier".

Et encore, les "innovations" qui devaient etre la pieces maitresse de Vista, a savoir son tout beau et tout nouveau systeme de fichier WinFS, finalement, ils ont rien implémenté du tout. 
Pour rappel, Lépard va integrer ZFS, un systeme de fichier crée par des gens de SUN (et en place sur SOLARIS 10) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS

C'est d'ailleurs grace à ce type de systeme de fichier que l'on va voir apparaitre l'application "Time machine" , que du bonheur


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2007)

Qur TimeMachine puisse profiter de ZFS, je le crois volontiers mais que cette application n'existe que gr&#226;ce &#224; ZFS me para&#238;t douteux : les premi&#232;res fois que l'on a vu TimeMachine, ZFS n'&#233;tait pas encore int&#233;gr&#233;, non ? Et la premi&#232;re build de Leopard sur laquelle est apparue ZFS ne permettait pas de d&#233;marrer dessus. On imagine volontiers que TimeMachine se contentera donc fort bien de HFS+ ...


----------



## maousse (2 Février 2007)

et c'est m&#234;me confirm&#233; par scott forstall (je crois......) dans la session 101 de la WWDC 2006.


----------



## macmaniaque (2 Février 2007)

je pense que l'implémentation du ZFS à été faites pour les années qui vont venir, car les spécificité de ZFS (entre autres) c'est la gestion des très gros espace libre... (plusieurs To) Je pense qu'Apple prépare le terrain pour entre TimeMachine qui va demander de l'espace (surtout pour la sauvegarde infini...) Mais aussi pour Leopard Server qui va pouvoir utiliser ce systeme de fichiers en réseaux et gérer des très gros espaces de stockage...
Le fait que le ZFS est développer pas Sun est un atout pour Apple de l'implémenter dans Leopard car Sun est très utiliser dans le monde de l'entreprise -> un nouveau départ pour le Mac en entreprise -> une baie gérer par du sun (ZFS) pourrais surement être utiliser par un Xserve sous Leopard... (en terme de FileSystem)

Je pense que cette implémentation est avant tout une vision au long terme  car la taille de nos disque dur vont aller en grandissant-> il va bien falloir gérer tous cet espace!!


----------



## oohTONY (3 Février 2007)

J'ai pas compris grand chose a part la grande capacité de stockage mais ça doit être bien


----------



## Delusive (3 Février 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> voici un screenshot... mais ce qui me surprend le plus c'est qu'il y a que sur ce site (ogame.fr) que j'ai ce genre de chose... sur MacGé je n'ai pas cela, et sur le site d'apple non plus... et pourtant sous Tiger je ne l'ai pas non plus donc cela n'est pas liers au CSS du site web... c'est cela que je ne comprend pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le CSS du site web : scrollbar-base-color:#F9F9F9
Si tu ne l'as pas sur Tiger, c'est tout simplement que la version de Safari sous Tiger ne gère pas cette propriété. Si tu ne l'as pas sur MacGé c'est qu'ils ne l'utilisent pas .


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Delusive a dit:


> C'est le CSS du site web : scrollbar-base-color:#F9F9F9
> Si tu ne l'as pas sur Tiger, c'est tout simplement que la version de Safari sous Tiger ne gère pas cette propriété. Si tu ne l'as pas sur MacGé c'est qu'ils ne l'utilisent pas .



C'est tout simplement que c'est une *propriété propriétaire de IE*. Voir plus haut, le débat.


----------



## macmaniaque (3 Février 2007)

désolé pour l'esplication faite un peu plus haut... sur le ZFS si elle n'est pas très compréhensible...
Par contre là, Delusive tu vien d'effondrer mes espoirs de voir une nouvelle interface... mais il vaut mieux ça, au moins on sait à quoi nous en tenir!!! On est "presque" sur d'une chose: il n'y aura peut-être pas (on ne sait jamais???) de nouvelles interface!!!


----------



## Toumak (3 Février 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> désolé pour l'esplication faite un peu plus haut... sur le ZFS si elle n'est pas très compréhensible...
> Par contre là, Delusive tu vien d'effondrer mes espoirs de voir une nouvelle interface... mais il vaut mieux ça, au moins on sait à quoi nous en tenir!!! On est "presque" sur d'une chose: il n'y aura peut-être pas (on ne sait jamais???) de nouvelles interface!!!



pour le moment on est presque sur de rien du tout
et il n'y aura peut-être pas aucune nouvelle interface (donc en gros y'en aura peut-être une:rateau
pour le moment on sait pas grand chose donc ça sert à rien de faire des "quasi-affirmations" "quasi incompréhensibles"


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

Moi j'aimerais bien un peu de "fantaisie", de couleurs et de fun.
L'alu brossé de Tiger est vraiment triste à la longue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien un peu de "fantaisie", de couleurs et de fun.
> L'alu brossé de Tiger est vraiment triste à la longue.


De la couleur, tu en as dans Windows XP. Et bien moi, je préfère l'alu brossé de Mac OS X. Et pour le fun, tu as déjà les nombreux effets visuels de Mac OS X ("ronds dans l'eau" de Dashboard, nuage de fumée lorsqu'on enlève des icônes du Dock, icônes qui font des bonds, etc).


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> De la couleur, tu en as dans Windows XP. Et bien moi, je préfère l'alu brossé de Mac OS X. Et pour le fun, tu as déjà les nombreux effets visuels de Mac OS X ("ronds dans l'eau" de Dashboard, nuage de fumée lorsqu'on enlève des icônes du Dock, icônes qui font des bonds, etc).




En parlant de ronds dans l'eau, ben mon Dashboard il fait pas ça, le widget apparait tout simplement, sans effets. Pourquoi à votre avis ?


----------



## kisco (3 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En parlant de ronds dans l'eau, ben mon Dashboard il fait pas &#231;a, le widget apparait tout simplement, sans effets. Pourquoi &#224; votre avis ?



parce que ta carte graphique n'est pas suffisante pour CoreImage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En parlant de ronds dans l'eau, ben mon Dashboard il fait pas &#231;a, le widget apparait tout simplement, sans effets. Pourquoi &#224; votre avis ?


Parce que la carte graphique de ton Mac n'est pas adapt&#233;e pour afficher cet effet visuel. En principe, c'est &#231;a.

EDIT : qu'est-ce que je disais.


----------



## arcank (5 Février 2007)

Au fait, un truc un peu déplaisant avec Spotlight, c'est quand on fait nue aufte de farpep .... pardon, une faute de frappe. 
Et dans l'iPhone, lors de la frappe clavier, ca reconnait le mot qu'on veut écrire (enfin, dans une certaine mesure forcément !). Est-ce qu'il serait possible que celà soit intégré dans les champs de recherche ? 
Bien sûr en étant paramétrable (genre Actif ou non, délai avant proposition, remplacement immédiat, je sais pas !)
En fait, ce serait pour rendre SpotLight plus souple.
Enfn, je dis ca mais ca peut aussi créer pleins d'embrouilles lorsqu'on cherche quelquechose de précis avec un nom bizarre (genre un document fait par un collègue windows  )


----------



## macmaniaque (7 Février 2007)

Vous vous rappeler des annonce d'Apple qui présentais iTunes? bizarement c'est le seul soft qui sort avant tous les autres... dans toute les version d'iLife on a le droit une version d'iTunes qui date achaque fois de quelque mois... n'est-ce pas? jusque là vous me suivez j'en suis sûr... Apple sort une nouvelle version d'iTunes et là stupeur... une nouvelle interface... nouveau look d'aluminium plus brosser mais "lifter" tins Tiger sort... on perd l'alu brosser pour l'alu "lifter" du iTunes sorti quelque mois avant...
Vous voulez avoir une impression de ce que pourrais être la prochaine interface de Leopard? ben allez-y ouvrez iTunes (7)!! 
Je voudrais pas relancer le fait qu'Apple va nous sortir une nouvelle Interface mais là c'est presque fonder sur le vécu des version antérieur d'iTunes et de MacOS... la version 1 (et suivante) d'iTunes préparais déjà les utilisateurs à l'alu Brossé de Panther...

On va dire que ce soir j'ai encore trop écouter de musique sur iTunes... pour avoir cette idée farfelu, mais les scrollbar et tous le reste est assez nouveau.. non?
En plus la scrollbar de la vue des jacket ressemble étrangement à l'image que j'ai mis plus haut???:mouais:


----------



## air (8 Février 2007)

Alors peut etre que leopard aura l'interface d'itunes 8 !!!!
J'dis ca juste parce que j'crois qu'itune 7 est sorti  y a quand meme pas mal de temps ???
Peut etre auras tu raison, attendons itunes 8 !!!


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Février 2007)

non, justement je veux parler diTunes 7 celle que nous connnaissons... iTunes est un soft dont l'interface sort toujours avant les autres soft Apple...


----------



## Manu (9 Février 2007)

iTunes dans les iApplis d'Apple est un peu à part. C'est le seul soft qui soit lié avec un élément Hardware d'Apple l'iPod et qui plus est a une version PC.

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit juste de croire que son look présage de celui des applis d'iLife.

En parlant de Leopard, je crois que la grande nouveauté va être l'arrivée de nouvelles interfaces graphiques qui exploitent Core Animation. On passe d'une interface statique à une interface plus dynamique, plus réaliste.

Juste là quand on change quelque chose, la fenêtre se ré-affiche pour faire apparaitre la modification. Avec Core Animation, la modification s'opère sous vos yeux. Beaucoup seront surpris. 

En bref, c'est le GROS truc de Leopard.


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)

un gros truc qui mange les ressources processeur ?
un imac G5 &#231;a suffit encore  pour travailler ?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> un gros truc qui mange les ressources processeur ?
> un imac G5 ça suffit encore  pour travailler ?



Et ne parlons meme pas des G4 des mini et ibook derniere génération


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)

c'est juste une inqui&#233;tude.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est juste une inquiétude.



Inquiétude partagée... mon mini G4 , qui n'a meme pas 2 ans , je doute de pouvoir mettre leopard dessus
 :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Inquiétude partagée... mon mini G4 , qui n'a meme pas 2 ans , je doute de pouvoir mettre leopard dessus
> :hein:


Inqui&#233;tude infond&#233;e.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Inquiétude infondée.



Je veux dire avoir accès a toute les technologies.. deja que sur Tiger certains effets sont désactivés sur mon mini... et quand je vois que Core animation va pomper pas mal de ressource, je pense que léopard sera comme vista... c'est a dire que les fonctionnalités dépendront de la puissance de la machine ( bien que pour vista, le porte monnaie joue aussi un rôle crucial dans les fonctionnalité   )....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Je veux dire avoir acc&#232;s a toute les technologies.. deja que sur Tiger certains effets sont d&#233;sactiv&#233;s sur mon mini... et quand je vois que Core animation va pomper pas mal de ressource, je pense que l&#233;opard sera comme vista... c'est a dire que les fonctionnalit&#233;s d&#233;pendront de la puissance de la machine ( bien que pour vista, le porte monnaie joue aussi un r&#244;le crucial dans les fonctionnalit&#233;   )....


alors Ok, mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas avec Tiger.


----------



## Manu (9 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Je veux dire avoir accès a toute les technologies.. deja que sur Tiger certains effets sont désactivés sur mon mini... et quand je vois que Core animation va pomper pas mal de ressource, je pense que léopard sera comme vista... c'est a dire que les fonctionnalités dépendront de la puissance de la machine ( bien que pour vista, le porte monnaie joue aussi un rôle crucial dans les fonctionnalité  )....


 
Les ressources ici sont de l'ordre de la GPU. Bon c'est vrai que Leopard sera mieux sur des config à base de proceseur intel car bi-core. Et justement Core animation en tire profit.


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)

pour lire :

http://www.pheedo.com/click.phdo?i=fcb5752e14b1a09a4b2652911c25679e


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2007)

Moi j'espère aussi une chose c'est que léopard soit un peu plus table sous intel que tiger car le nombre de fois que j'ai des applications qui quittent inopinemment alors qu'avec un ppc ça ne m'arrivait quasi jamais...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi j'espère aussi une chose c'est que léopard soit un peu plus table sous intel que tiger car le nombre de fois que j'ai des applications qui quittent inopinemment alors qu'avec un ppc ça ne m'arrivait quasi jamais...



sauf pour safari


----------



## cookie (10 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> pour lire :
> 
> http://www.pheedo.com/click.phdo?i=fcb5752e14b1a09a4b2652911c25679e



Se qui serait bien c'est l'on puisse si on le désire acheter un pack avec Léopard+iLife7+iWork7 le tout à un prix avantageux comme 259 Euro (actuellement ça revient à 287 euro si on achète le tout sur le store belge).

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le prix de Microsoft Office... 520 Euros !!!
Pour un usage professionnel je peu comprendre mais comment expliquer à ma belle mère qui a un ordinateur et qui voudrait faire du traitement de texte et un tableur pour ses compte qu'elle va devoir débourser 520 Euros. C'est n'importe quoi !

Il ne faut pas être naïf, iWork ne pas aussi complet et aussi "puissant" (j'aime pas trop se mot mais bon...) que Office mais convient largement à une grande majorité de personnes. Sans parler des solution gratuite comme open office (bon là je m'éloigne du sujet).

Tout ça pour dire que la différence entre PC et Mac pourrait désormais se situer là... le prix. Sauf que cette fois ci les gens ne diront plus que le Mac c'est trop cher mais bien l'inverse.

Si pour moins de 300 Euro vous avez un OS stable, pratique et puissant, une suite bureautique et une suite multimédia, ça risque de faire mal


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Se qui serait bien c'est l'on puisse si on le désire acheter un pack avec Léopard+iLife7+iWork7 le tout à un prix avantageux comme 259 Euro (actuellement ça revient à 287 euro si on achète le tout sur le store belge).


En voilà une idée qu'elle est excellente !    
Reste à voir si Apple va l'adopter.


----------



## DrFatalis (10 Février 2007)

Le problème est: leopard tournera t'il à 100% sur des G4 et des G5 ?
J'ai de sérieux doutes! 
Et dans le cas contraire, qu'est ce qui sera perdu ? 
Dans Tiger, ce sont juste les effets d'apparition des widgets, pas de quoi s'affoler.:love: 

Par contre, lorsque je lis que Leopard *et ses applis* tireront largement parti de core anim et que cette technologie me semble largement optimisée (ou même réservée) aux processeurs intel... Je me dis que les G4 et G5 risquent fort d'en arriver à faire fonctionner même le futur ilife en "mode sans echec"...  

J'en viendrai même à me demander si la sortie de Leopard/Ilife/Iworks ne serait pas retardée dans le seul but de justifier un fonctionnement optimal sur intel seulement, permettant de qualifier les G5 de "vielles machines"... :hein: 
Mais je réve: jaaaamais Steeeeve ne nous ferais ça... Comme disait Kaa, faites moi confiance...


----------



## Toumak (10 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Le problème est: leopard tournera t'il à 100% sur des G4 et des G5 ?
> J'ai de sérieux doutes!
> Et dans le cas contraire, qu'est ce qui sera perdu ?
> Dans Tiger, ce sont juste les effets d'apparition des widgets, pas de quoi s'affoler.:love:
> ...



non, il disait "_Aies confiannnnce, crois en moi_":rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Février 2007)

Moi j'ai l'impression que tu en train de sombrer dans une crise de paranoia 
C'est pas bon d'attendre un f&#233;lin aussi longtemps


----------



## davdenice (10 Février 2007)

http://thinksecret.com/news/0702leopardilife.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

Je pense &#224; un truc qui pourrait &#234;tre sympa pour la navigation dans les dossiers, ce serait un navigateur comme le navigateur de pochettes d'iTunes. Bon, &#233;videmment, il faudrait que les fichiers puissent afficher un aper&#231;u. Mais par exemple, on cherche un fichier pdf dont on ne souvient plus du nom mais on sait dans quel dossier il est rang&#233;. Avec le navigateur (qu'on pourrait afficher ou pas) on ferait d&#233;filer les fichiers comme on fait d&#233;filer les pochettes dans iTunes et, comme dans iTunes, la liste des fichiers en-dessous d&#233;filerait aussi.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Février 2007)

Dans Leopard, tous les documents afficheront un aper&#231;u,
c'est ce qu'ils appellent QuickLook 


Du coup, ta suggestion est plus que possible


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Dans Leopard, tous les documents afficheront un aperçu,
> c'est ce qu'ils appellent QuickLook
> 
> 
> Du coup, ta suggestion est plus que possible


Puisses-tu avoir raison.


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Le problème est: leopard tournera t'il à 100% sur des G4 et des G5 ?
> J'ai de sérieux doutes!
> Et dans le cas contraire, qu'est ce qui sera perdu ?
> Dans Tiger, ce sont juste les effets d'apparition des widgets, pas de quoi s'affoler.:love:
> ...



Il paraît évident que l'époque où vous pouviez garder vos machines pendant 5 ou 6 ans est révolue.
Je ne vois pas comment Apple pourrait positionner des tarifs de hardware plus agressifs face aux PC, respecter les roadmaps d'Intel si les clients continuent à avoir un taux de renouvellement de machines aussi bas.
De plus, plus le basculement du PPC vers Intel se fera vite, et plus la situation sera claire pour les éditeurs de soft et développeurs.
Compte tenu des faibles PDM du Mac, il ne paraît pas très réaliste de garder ces 2 plateformes très longtemps...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En voilà une idée qu'elle est excellente !
> Reste à voir si Apple va l'adopter.



Et encore plus intéressante si ils font une offre a 150 euros pour les ADC ( et ce dès le student  )   :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Il paraît évident que l'époque où vous pouviez garder vos machines pendant 5 ou 6 ans est révolue.



Faut pas exagérer.
Si on veut absolument toutes les nouvelles versions de toutes les applications phare qu'il y a sur le marché, peut être, sinon on peut quand même garder une machine un certain temps.

Mon G4 a plus de 3 ans, et ne je suis pas près d'en changer. D'abord parce que pas de sous, OK, mais aussi parce que je ne me sens pas gêné dans mon utilisation de tous les jours.


----------



## cookie (10 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense à un truc qui pourrait être sympa pour la navigation dans les dossiers, ce serait un navigateur comme le navigateur de pochettes d'iTunes. Bon, évidemment, il faudrait que les fichiers puissent afficher un aperçu. Mais par exemple, on cherche un fichier pdf dont on ne souvient plus du nom mais on sait dans quel dossier il est rangé. Avec le navigateur (qu'on pourrait afficher ou pas) on ferait défiler les fichiers comme on fait défiler les pochettes dans iTunes et, comme dans iTunes, la liste des fichiers en-dessous défilerait aussi.



Très très bonne idée également !
Imaginez que l'on puisse afficher les applications de cette manière. Ce serait sympa


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Très très bonne idée également !
> Imaginez que l'on puisse afficher les applications de cette manière. Ce serait sympa




Je n'ose pas imaginer la puissance du proc a avoir et surtout de la ram a gogo... la on va faire plus lourd que Vista pour dire


----------



## DrFatalis (10 Février 2007)

"_ll paraît évident que l'époque où vous pouviez garder vos machines pendant 5 ou 6 ans est révolue._"
C'est tout à fait dommage pour Apple, car pour mon portefeuille cette durée est aussi indispensable qu'incompressible....


----------



## yret (11 Février 2007)

Personnellement, j'en suis à bientôt 3 ans avec mon Pwb G4 un peu comme bobbynountchak (ci-dessus) et rien ne pose encore problème...
arriver à 5 ans sera peut-être plus difficile mais je trouve tout de même que l'avancée technologique est moins spectaculaire ces 2 ou 3 dernières années que celles d'avant...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

Ouaip, tout pareil. Mon titanium a maintenant 4 ans et je compte bien le garder le plus longtemps possible. 
Aucun probl&#232;me &#224; ce jour. J'ai simplement boost&#233; la ram, et pas au max encore. 
C'est sur, c'est pas une b&#234;te de course mais j'ai pas besoin de plus.


----------



## spleen (11 Février 2007)

Donc vous ne verrez pas d'inconvénient à ne pas bénéficier des nouvelles versions de vos logiciels favoris qui seront développées pour Intel...
Y compris pour ceux qui ont une utilisation pro ou semi-pro de leur machine, avec des softs de création, photo, vidéo ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Donc vous ne verrez pas d'inconv&#233;nient &#224; ne pas b&#233;n&#233;ficier des nouvelles versions de vos logiciels favoris qui seront d&#233;velopp&#233;es pour Intel...
> Y compris pour ceux qui ont une utilisation pro ou semi-pro de leur machine, avec des softs de cr&#233;ation, photo, vid&#233;o ....


Ni Bobby, ni Yret, ni moi-m&#234;me ne parlons d'une utilisation pro ou semi-pro. 
Je te r&#233;ponds donc positivement, je me contrefous de ne pas pouvoir utiliser Aperture. 


D'ailleurs, c'est quoi une utilisation semi-pro? Graphiste freelance au ch&#244;mage ou musicien rat&#233; qui ma&#238;trise &#224; fond les softs de cr&#233;ations musicales pirat&#233;s sur le net?


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2007)

Je crois que tu ne saisis pas bien les enjeux.
Poss&#233;der une machine ayant 2, 3 ou 4 ans n'est en rien handicapant quand elle a &#233;t&#233; choisie en r&#233;ponse &#224; des besoins identifi&#233;s. Pour la partie logicielle, il en va de m&#234;me.
Ce que recherche le pro, le semi-pro c'est une machine qui apporte une r&#233;ponse appropri&#233;e &#224; ses besoins.

Le pro, le semi pro qui a une configuration qui fonctionne bien y regarde &#224; deux fois avant de la faire &#233;voluer.


----------



## spleen (11 Février 2007)

Parfois (et même souvent), changer de logiciel ou de version veut dire plus de productivité, et pour un non-pro, plus de fonctionnalités pour plus d'agrément et d'efficacité.
Sans compter que les évolutions de versions s'accompagnent généralement de bugs en moins.


----------



## oohTONY (11 Février 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Très très bonne idée également !
> Imaginez que l'on puisse afficher les applications de cette manière. Ce serait sympa




Mais il faudrait des icones en 3D *et* animées sinon ça le ferait pas trop


----------



## Didjo (11 Février 2007)

Chuuut, tais-toi... Il faut pas d&#233;voiler, esp&#232;ce d'anti-joueur...

Mais c'est vrai que se serait quand m&#234;me absolument g&#233;nial ! Pourquoi j'y ai pas pens&#233; avant !!!


----------



## maousse (12 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Parfois (et même souvent), changer de logiciel ou de version veut dire plus de productivité, et pour un non-pro, plus de fonctionnalités pour plus d'agrément et d'efficacité.
> Sans compter que les évolutions de versions s'accompagnent généralement de bugs en moins.



Et bien ça alors, c'est loin d'être parole biblique ce que tu nous racontes là.
Un changement de configuration, c'est surtout déplacer les problèmes, qu'on le veuille ou non. Au delà des habitudes qui changent, et c'est loin d'être négligeable si l'on s'attache à vraiment mesurer la productivité, certains problèmes disparaissent, d'autres apparaissent, aussi bien pour du logiciel que pour du matériel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

Il a mis un "parfois" et un "g&#233;n&#233;ralement", quand m&#234;me. Il aurait fallu les mettre en gras, mais bon... Ne les oublions pas pour autant.


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il a mis un "parfois" et un "généralement", quand même. Il aurait fallu les mettre en gras, mais bon... Ne les oublions pas pour autant.



Oui, mais le "parfois" est immédiatement suivi par "et même souvent".

Donc, en donnant l'air de mettre de l'eau dans son vin, en fait il s'enfile la bouteille en loucedé et rince son verre à l'eau claire...


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il a mis un "parfois" et un "généralement", quand même. Il aurait fallu les mettre en gras, mais bon... Ne les oublions pas pour autant.



Votre sollicitude me touche  
Vraiment, j'étais terrifié à l'idée de ne pas être compris...
Ceci étant, le seul que ça peut gêner dans l'histoire, c'est Apple. Rendez vous compte, ils vous concoctent des machines de plus en plus rapides, ils se sont emm..... à signer avec Intel pour se mettre au diapason et suivre la cadence imposée par la concurrence, et vous vous voulez garder vos reliques pendant 6 ans !!
Si vous voulez conserver votre statut de "Mac addict", il va falloir faire un effort


----------



## yret (12 Février 2007)

Oui mais en même temps chaque évolution de MacOS X fonctionne de mieux en mieux sur mon Pwb avec gain de temps et autres...donc pour l'instant je ne vois pas l'intérêt de renouveler mon matériel pour mon utilisation...


----------



## Delgesu (12 Février 2007)

Pareil pour moi, j'utilise mon ordi pour exactement la même chose qu'en 2003, quand je l'ai acheté, et à moins qu'il grille, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais. Et encore, même s'il grillait, ce n'est pas dit que je ne le fasse pas réparer... Je suppose déja que la prochaine version de TCF par exemple, ne me demandera pas un foudre de guerre. Là où je ressens l'âge de ma machine, c'est parfois lors de l'affichage de certains contenus web, certaines pages lourdes.


----------



## Manu (12 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense à un truc qui pourrait être sympa pour la navigation dans les dossiers, ce serait un navigateur comme le navigateur de pochettes d'iTunes. Bon, évidemment, il faudrait que les fichiers puissent afficher un aperçu. Mais par exemple, on cherche un fichier pdf dont on ne souvient plus du nom mais on sait dans quel dossier il est rangé. Avec le navigateur (qu'on pourrait afficher ou pas) on ferait défiler les fichiers comme on fait défiler les pochettes dans iTunes et, comme dans iTunes, la liste des fichiers en-dessous défilerait aussi.


 
Cela existe déjà ici


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que jusqu'à présent on gardait un mac assez longtemps car l'Os ne cessait d'être optimisé, (le power mac G4 400mhz de mon père nous a fait 5 ans!) il faus espérer qu'apple reste dans la même logique. En tout cas j'espère, parceque comme je suis étudiant, je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer un macbook pro tout les deux ans!:rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Février 2007)

Mon ibook G3 a 4 ans, je l'aurais bien gardé encore si apple ne l'avait pas mal construit: le "défaut de la charnière" a dézingué le retro-éclairage, aussi maintenant je le branche à d'autres écran sur mon lieu de travail, ou au videopro... peu pratique!
Ce n'est pas la volonté de changer, mais une obligation liée à un matériel de qualité... douteuse (?)
Maintenant, les macbook étant, de l'avis général, d'une qualité inférieure à l'ibook... j'hésite à changer (et j'attend leopard+ilife+iworks...)
De même, mon vénérable imac G3 DV400 fonctionne très bien sous OS9, et fait tourner plein de programmes pour mes élèves sans pb (mais il n'est pas connecté au web)
Je m'inquiète + pour mon Imac G5 20' de 2004 que je ne me vois pas changer du tout... déjà que je suis sous panther...:love:


----------



## brome (12 Février 2007)

À mon avis, il y a eu deux fractures dans l'histoire récente des ordinateurs Apple. D'une part Core Image, d'autre part le passage à Intel.

Pour beaucoup de gens et pour beaucoup d'utilisations, cela n'a eu  aucune incidence. Mon vieux powerbook G4 400 fonctionne à merveille sous Tiger, et est parfait pour surfer sur le net, lire ses mails, et même streamer la télé de la freebox en multiposte.

Par contre, ce que j'ai trouvé dur à avaler, c'est le fait que mon mac mini G4 acheté quelques mois avant la sortie de Tiger ne puisse pas faire tourner Core Image. On pourrait arguer que Core Image n'est pas une technologie absolument nécessaire, et que de toute façon les tâches censées être effectuées par la carte graphique via Core Image seront effectuées, plus lentement, par le CPU. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment le cas. mon mac mini ne produit pas d'«effet goutelette» quand j'ouvre un widget (bon là j'avoue y'a pas mort d'homme), et Aperture ne peut fonctionner dessus. D'autres logiciels exploitant cette technologie perdent du même coup leur intérêt. 

Core Image est une techno très intéressante pour tout ce qui concerne la manipulation d'image. Aperture est une très bonne illustration de ce qu'elle peut donner en pratique, et effectivement cela donne beaucoup de souplesse à l'utilisation du logiciel. Avec l'arrivée ce Core Animation dans Leopard, je pense que les choses vont devenir encore plus intéressantes, et permettre aux logicels d'avoir des interfaces plus "vivantes" et agréables à utiliser, peut être même plus souples d'emploi.

Le passage à Intel a lui aussi été une fracture, dans le sens où il a ouvert la porte à la virtualisation de systèmes x86. Pouvoir faire tourner des applications Windows avec Wine ou Crossover, ou même virtualiser un OS entier dans Parallels ou VMware est une chose fantastique. Et au pire, Boot Camp est là pour permettre de faire tourner les quelques softs qui résistent.

En un mot comme en cent, le passage à Intel a fait du mac une machine universelle capable de faire tourner les trois OS grand public majeur et les applications leur étant destinées, ce qui est un avantage extraordinaire.

J'avoue, mon mac mini tournait encore très bien l'année dernière. Mais j'ai craqué et me suis payé un iMac Core Duo, pour pouvoir enfin profiter de Core Image et de la virtualisation. Je n'en avais certes pas un besoin vital, mais ça m'apporte tout de même un certain confort.

Maintenant, la question est : y aura-t-il d'autres fractures de ce type dans un avenir proche ?

Pour le changement d'architecture, je pense qu'on est tranquille pour quelques années.  Si l'iPhone fonctionne avec un processeur ARM, je ne pense pas que cela risque de concerner les macs de bureau.

Pour la carte graphique, Core Animation demandera-t-elle une bête de course ? A priori, cette technologie est censé fonctionner sur les machines supportant Core Image, donc pas de souci.

Donc je ne pense pas que Leopard rendra mon iMac obsolète. Peut-être que MacOS 10.6 apportera de nouvelles features/fractures dans sa hotte, mais d'ici là, nous avons encore deux bonnes années de répit.


----------



## trevise (12 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je m'inquiète + pour mon Imac G5 20' de 2004 que je ne me vois pas changer du tout... déjà que je suis sous panther...:love:



Copain !!!


----------



## Groumpff (13 Février 2007)

yret a dit:


> Personnellement, j'en suis à bientôt 3 ans avec mon Pwb G4 un peu comme bobbynountchak (ci-dessus) et rien ne pose encore problème...
> arriver à 5 ans sera peut-être plus difficile mais je trouve tout de même que l'avancée technologique est moins spectaculaire ces 2 ou 3 dernières années que celles d'avant...


 
J'ai eu 5 ans mon powerbook TI 667 DVI avec 512 de RAM, et il faisait tourner TIGER et le dernier ilife sans problème ..... de manière lente certe mais sans problème ...

Bon maintenant j'ai un imac core2 avec 2GO de ram mais franchement, je pensais pas possible de garder aussi longtemps un ordi tout en profitant autant des dernières avancées logicielles !!!

et frontrow et les core sont arrivés et quand je vois la lenteur de coverflow, je me dis que léopard va permettre une amélioration de la fluidité ....

... et un finder avec aperçu du contenu des fichiers s'appuiera surement la dessus aussi
... donc là le changement de machine s'avèrera nécessaire si les nouvelles fonctionnalités ne peuvent pas tourner sur les machines anciennes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2007)

Je suis allé à l'instant sur le site d'Apple sur la page réactions de la section Mac OS X pour leur soumettre mon idée de navigateur comme le navigateur de pochettes d'iTunes. Donc maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre les futures versions de Mac OS X pour voir si le navaigateur de dossiers y sera ou pas.


----------



## spleen (13 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis allé à l'instant sur le site d'Apple sur la page réactions de la section Mac OS X pour leur soumettre mon idée de navigateur comme le navigateur de pochettes d'iTunes. Donc maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre les futures versions de Mac OS X pour voir si le navaigateur de dossiers y sera ou pas.



Bonne idée. Il paraît que les débats participatifs c'est très à la mode en ce moment... 
"dites nous ce dont vous avez besoin, et on vous expliquera comment vous en passer"


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Février 2007)

> Bonne id&#233;e. Il para&#238;t que les d&#233;bats participatifs c'est tr&#232;s &#224; la mode en ce moment...
> "dites nous ce dont vous avez besoin, et on vous expliquera comment vous en passer"



Ne pas confondre rumeur et comptoir 
Mais bon, moi, a partir du moment o&#249; ca file pas dans "R&#233;agissez" .. ca me va


----------



## apenspel (15 Février 2007)

Invit' pour le WWDC07 le 11 juin au centre Moscone ? Ce ne serait pas Leopard qui va y &#234;tre annonc&#233; ?

L&#224;, je crois qu'on tient LA date.


----------



## flotow (15 Février 2007)

Juin, c'est plus le printemps 
Ca fait pas commercial de se gourer  , bien qu'apple annonce des produits... dispos fin de mois


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

Le 11 juin c'est encore le printemps


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Juin, c'est plus le printemps
> Ca fait pas commercial de se gourer  , bien qu'apple annonce des produits... dispos fin de mois


Le printemps c'est bien jusqu'au 20 juin non ? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Février 2007)

L'invitation :


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2007)

j'ai eu des visions pr&#233;monitoires ces derniers semaines ou on la connait depuis un moment cette invitation ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'ai eu des visions prémonitoires ces derniers semaines ou on la connait depuis un moment cette invitation ?



Je l'ai reçu le 7 février. 

Mais il ne me semble pas l'avoir déjà vu passé...


----------



## iota (15 Février 2007)

Salut.



starmac a dit:


> j'ai eu des visions prémonitoires ces derniers semaines ou on la connait depuis un moment cette invitation ?


On la connait depuis un petit moment 

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je l'ai reçu le 7 février.
> 
> Mais il ne me semble pas l'avoir déjà vu passé...



oupps désolé, je ne voulais pas me moquer, pas du tout.


----------



## xao85 (15 Février 2007)

Une date, une date, une date.... Youuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau:    :love: 

Ca fait un peu loin quand même...:rateau:


----------



## noche84 (16 Février 2007)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a la date de la WWDC que forcément Leopard sortira ce jour là... Je pense plutot à une disponibilité courrant Avril... Comme Tiger.

Un special Event est toujours possible ( et promis Bompi, on ouvre pas de fil pour cette rumeur là  )


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2007)

Oui mais l'affiche de l'annonce est quand même assez explicite sur ce qui va s'y tenir...


----------



## noche84 (16 Février 2007)

Possible mais de toute façon, on sait que lors des WWDC, il y a des conférences sur le système d'exploitation... même si il est sorti depuis 2 mois  

Je sais pas... Tu as raison sur l'affiche qui laisse penser qu'il pourrait sortir à cette occasion... Pourtant ça me semble si tard...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Février 2007)

Bah, au mois de juin, gr&#226;ce &#224; Time Machine, ils pourront ensuite revenir en arri&#232;re et faire sortir Leopard en Mars !


----------



## tarabeich (16 Février 2007)

Si vous &#233;tiez moi, vous attendriez la sortie de Leopard pour acheter un iMac ?
Sachant que j'ai un MacMini mais ant&#233;rieur &#224; intel.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Si vous étiez moi, vous attendriez la sortie de Leopard pour acheter un iMac ?
> Sachant que j'ai un MacMini mais antérieur à intel.



Oui, tu peux attendre. C'est une machine récente et les logiciels optimisés intel ne sont pas sortis (office, creative suite)


----------



## tarabeich (16 Février 2007)

En gros pour toi ma machine actuelle est à la rue (c'est vrai qu'elle rame un peu quand ya pas mal d'applic. ouvertes)
Et qu'il vaut mieux un gros changement plutôt que prendre un iMac.

Une autre question:
Si un nouveau mac sortait en même temps que Leopard, les prix seraient-ils supérieurs à ceux qu'on a actuellement ?


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Possible mais de toute façon, on sait que lors des WWDC, il y a des conférences sur le système d'exploitation... même si il est sorti depuis 2 mois
> 
> Je sais pas... Tu as raison sur l'affiche qui laisse penser qu'il pourrait sortir à cette occasion... Pourtant ça me semble si tard...



On est daccord !


----------



## Toumak (16 Février 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> En gros pour toi ma machine actuelle est à la rue (c'est vrai qu'elle rame un peu quand ya pas mal d'applic. ouvertes)
> Et qu'il vaut mieux un gros changement plutôt que prendre un iMac.
> 
> Une autre question:
> Si un nouveau mac sortait en même temps que Leopard, les prix seraient-ils supérieurs à ceux qu'on a actuellement ?



généralement quand une nouvelle machine apple sort, elle en remplace une autre
donc les prix sont conservés
donc si tu n'es pas pressé, attends


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2007)

Quant &#224; trouver que juin est tard pour Leopard, je ne trouve pas. L'essentiel est que, &#224; sa sortie, il soit pr&#234;t. Comme Apple n'a quasiment rien annonc&#233; des "myst&#233;rieuses nouveaut&#233;s" ils pourront se passer des imparfaites.
Juin, c'est bien. &#199;a fera un sujet pour l'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## xao85 (17 Février 2007)

Et ça laisse le temps pr les petits étudiants de mettre des sous de côté!


----------



## noche84 (17 Février 2007)

Bah pas "tard" dans l'absolu évidemment... Pour moi ils le sortent quand ils veulent hein...

Mais je trouve que par rapport à la sortie de Windows Vista, il y a trop de temps... Car j'hésiterais à 2 fois avant d'acheter un ordinateur en sachant qu'un nouvel OS va sortir... Alors que sur PC, c'est chose faite...

Bon évidemment, dans mon cas, c'est si je devais acheter un nouvel ordinateur et si je devais racheter un PC... 2 choses absurdes donc lol  

Mais bon, tout ça pour dire que je pense à l'acheteur hésitant...


----------



## yret (17 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Juin, c'est bien. Ça fera un sujet pour l'été



N'est-ce pas ? du travail en perspective...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

En même temps, s'il sort en juin (et iLfe et iWork'07 aussi), ça me laissera plus de temps pour économiser pour me payer le tout (plus un disque dur externe).


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2007)

Adios NetInfo.


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2007)

Ah ah ... et par quoi est-ce remplac&#233; ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2007)

Google=> netinfo + leopard


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Google=> netinfo + leopard


:hein: 
En m&#234;me temps, s'il faut tout chercher sur Google au lieu d'en parler ici avec des phrases de plus de 3 mots, je vois plus l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce forum...


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2007)

D'autant que, s'il y en a qui cherchent sur Google pour tuyauter les autres, dans le coin, je pense en faire partie ...
Passons ... je pourrais m'agacer ...


----------



## yret (17 Février 2007)

allez reste calme cher co-modo... 

dîtes vous autres ! pas fini de l'agacer mon co-modo ! non mais !


----------



## noche84 (17 Février 2007)

Voili voila : 


> Sherlock, Printer Setup Utility, and NetInfo Manager have all been removed in Leopard. The former has been usurped by Dashboard, while printers are now configured and managed exclusively through the Print & Fax system preference. NetInfo functionality has been removed from Mac OS X entirely.
> Expose and Spaces gain their own Application icons, like Dashboard in Tiger, allowing their respective functionalities to be toggled from an icon in the Dock, if desired.



Donc en gros ça dit que Sherlock, l'utilitaire de configuration de l'imprimante et NetInfo ont été supprimés de léopard.

A voir sur cette adresse : http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0608leopardshots.html

Et comment configurer un compte root du coup... Voici : http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=24675

Ca pourra toujours être utile plus tard


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2007)

Autant s'entra&#238;ner tout de suite : les commandes DS existent apparemment depuis Jaguar. En tous cas _dsenableroot_ est bel et bien pr&#233;sent dans Tiger.


----------



## brome (18 Février 2007)

Apparemment, l'utilitaire "Directory Utility" remplace NetInfo, et permet l'activation du compte root.


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Voili voila :
> 
> 
> Donc en gros ça dit que Sherlock, l'utilitaire de configuration de l'imprimante et NetInfo ont été supprimés de léopard.
> ...



pour le compte root, je ne trouve pas cela super intéressant dans le sens ou avec sudo on arrive à faire 99% des taches de root. l'activé revient pour moi a ouvrir une porte supplémentaire pour une intrusion.


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2007)

Compl&#232;tement d'accord : les gens imagine qu'il faut activer _root_ pour remplir plein de t&#226;ches administratives. En fait, activer _root_ ne sert qu'&#224; le logger en mode graphique en _root_.

Mais la peur du Terminal persiste


----------



## Didjo (18 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais la peur du Terminal persiste



Tu m'étonne !
Tu tape quatre mauvaises touches à la suite et ton ordi est mort !
Le terminal est bien quand tu a l'habitude de l'utiliser que tu connais tes fonctions et que t'a pas peur du blanc sur fond noir...

C'est pas mon cas


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2007)

Non : faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus ... Il y a plein de possibilit&#233;s sans mettre en vrac sa machine. Les Mac Users se d&#233;brouillent tr&#232;s bien pour le faire (mettre en vrac) sans avoir besoin du Terminal, pas vrai ?


----------



## cookie (18 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Tu m'étonne !
> Tu tape quatre mauvaises touches à la suite et ton ordi est mort !
> Le terminal est bien quand tu a l'habitude de l'utiliser que tu connais tes fonctions et que t'a pas peur du blanc sur fond noir...
> 
> C'est pas mon cas



Bienvenu au club


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais la peur du Terminal persiste


J'avoue que c'est un peu mon cas, ce qui n'empêche que j'ai activé le menu Debug de Safari avec le Terminal.  



bompi a dit:


> Non : faut pas exagérer non plus ... Il y a plein de possibilités sans mettre en vrac sa machine. Les Mac Users se débrouillent très bien pour le faire (mettre en vrac) sans avoir besoin du Terminal, pas vrai ?


Tout à fait. Un p'tit renommage de la petite maison par exemple et on sort les rames.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2007)

Cette peur du terminal est je trouve un peu injustifié. J'avoue que c'était mon cas avant, mais une fois, j'ai du être obligé de supprimer des choses par celui-ci (je ne pouvais pas faire de réinstallation, pas assez de place, donc, seule solution ---> faire de la place par le terminal). Ben j'avoue qu'une fois que l'on a pris la technique, on s'y trouve assez facilement, par exemple, maintenant je sais que pour afficher tous les volumes sur mon mac, c'est 
	
	



```
ls /Volumes/
```
 et pour supprmier n'importe quel fichier, c'est 


```
rm -rf /Volumes/XXX/XXX/nom\ du\ fichier/
```

Voilà, j'en connais plein d'autres maintenant, et j'avoue que c'est pas mal. 

Mais j'avoue aussi que je m'intéresse de plus en plus à la programmation. Peut-être que ça n'a aucun rapport, mais bon, c'est de la bidouile, avec des trucs que l'utilisateur lambda ne voit pas, et ça ça me plait assez...   


Mais c'était du hors-sujet ça...


----------



## Toumak (18 Février 2007)

moi j'ai aucun problème avec le terminal
que du contraire, je l'utilise tous les jours

biensur il y a toujours moyen de foutre en l'air son système mais si on a un backup, la question ne se pose pas ou tout du moins, ça n'est pas catastrophique


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2007)

Moi la programmation j'ai jamais encore vraiment touché...:rose:


----------



## cookie (18 Février 2007)

Ca n'a rien &#224; voir mais je me dis que ce serait bien que dans DashBoard il y ai une fonction permettant d'organiser automatiquement l'affichage des Widgets. Je m'explique.

Quand on commence a avoir beaucoup de widgets et qu'on a un petit &#233;cran comme le mien, c'est un vrai casse t&#234;te d'essayer de placer les widgets de mani&#232;re optimale entre eux pour qu'ils prennent le moins de place possible. Si une fonction pouvais permettre de faire &#231;a automatiquement...

Un peu comme expos&#233; (m&#234;me si &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir). Vous pouvez avoir des dizaines de fen&#234;tres de trailles diff&#233;rentes, lorsque vous lancez expos&#233;, elle sont toujours bien organis&#233;es. Bon, mon exemple n'est peut-&#234;tre pas bien choisis puisque expos&#233; joue sur la taille des fen&#234;tre donc c'est plus facile.

Toujours dans le m&#234;me contexte, ce serait bien d'avoir plusieurs pages de DashBoard. Par exemple vous faites F12 pour lancer DashBoard puis en utilisant les fl&#232;ches vous pouvez vous balader sur plusieurs pages comme avec Parallel.

edit : je veux parler de "Space" et non "Parallel"


----------



## chupastar (18 Février 2007)

L'organisation automatique je ne sais pas si &#231;a serait bien, car c'est un peu emb&#234;tant de devoir chercher o&#249; se trouve son widget &#224; chaque fois, qui plus, s'ils y en a beaucoup d'autres aux alentour...

Pour plusieurs &#233;crans Dashboard pourquoi pas, &#231;a permettrait de classer par cat&#233;gorie ses widgets...


----------



## brome (18 Février 2007)

Plusieurs pages de widgets, &#231;a me semble aller &#224; l'encontre de la philosophie de Dashboard.

J'entend par l&#224; que le principe de Dashboard, c'est que les widgets sont imm&#233;diatement &#224; port&#233;e de doigt : un appui sur F12, ou bien la souris qui va frapper un coin de l'&#233;cran, et l'ensemble des widgets utilis&#233;s apparait imm&#233;diatement. S'il fallait ensuite changer de page pour chercher le widget qu'on veut, on perdrait cette imm&#233;diatet&#233;.


----------



## chounim (18 Février 2007)

J'suis pas sur que cliquer dans un coin du dashboard pour afficher une autre page soit plus long que de d&#233;placer l'aide m&#233;moire, la calculette et le convertisseur pour pouvoir apercevoir  le carnet d'adresse...
Ca reste une deuxieme couche imm&#233;diate pour moi, suffit juste de pas etre trop press&#233;...


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Février 2007)

.tain, ça cause le geeks ici!   
Parfois, j'ai l'impression de lire des trucs comme:
-"dans leopard, l'implémentation de la norme IEE458TF permet l'adressage direct des buffers entre EOFF et 45FF, ce qui donne un random acces au mode premptif de la pre-RAM de la CG, laquelle se retrouve libérée des calculs auxilaires grace aux 8 niveaux pipeline burst de Core Image"
- "Tin, ça me perfore l'an... grave! avec ça Win est mort!"
- " a propos, 0111011101101 ?"
- "certes, 11011011"
Hahahahah!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

J'abonde dans le sens de cookie. Dashboard, c'est bien mignon mais &#224; accumuler les widgets, on se remplit vite l'&#233;cran. Donc si on pouvait cr&#233;er des groupes de widgets qu'on afficherait groupe par groupe, ce serait bien.


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2007)

Mais sans vouloir &#234;tre indiscret, vous faites quoi de tous ces widgets ?
Personnellement, je me contente de la calculette et du carnet d'adresse&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Mais sans vouloir être indiscret, vous faites quoi de tous ces widgets ?
> Personnellement, je me contente de la calculette et du carnet d'adresse


On s'en sert. Pourquoi ?   

Où qu'elle est la porte ? Ah, oui. Ca y est : je la vois.  


Plus sérieusement, moi, je me sers de :

- calculette
- météo
- m@radio
- démineur
- sudoku
- le cuisinier
- calendrier
- wikipédia
- cinéTV
- iPoste
- traducteur
- convertisseur de monnaie
- widget iPhone
- Tigergotchi
- iTunes

Et j'ai le FreeCell rangé dans le gestionnaire de widgets (la barre qui s'affiche en bas de l'écran quand on clique sur +).


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2007)

Vu la place m&#233;moire occup&#233;e par ces applications => d&#233;sactivation de Dashboard.
J'ai essay&#233; plusieurs fois, quand tel ou tel ouidjett semblait int&#233;ressant : en fait, je trouve &#231;a vraiment pas terrible [m&#234;me constatation pour les ouidjetts Yahoo, qui restent plus pratiques toutefois].
Toujours pas compris le v&#233;ritable apport de ces affaires-l&#224; et je trouve qu'Apple se fourvoie : il serait plus int&#233;ressant de pouvoir cr&#233;er de v&#233;ritables petites applications qui s'int&#232;greraient mieux &#224; l'interface [un peu comme les petites applis dans la barre de menu, 100x plus pratiques &#224; utiliser en d&#233;finitive].


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Toujours pas compris le véritable apport de ces affaires-là et je trouve qu'Apple se fourvoie : il serait plus intéressant de pouvoir créer de véritables petites applications qui s'intègreraient mieux à l'interface [un peu comme les petites applis dans la barre de menu, 100x plus pratiques à utiliser en définitive].



Je partage ton opinion.
Je me sers du widget de carnet d'adresse parce qu'il me permet un accès rapide aux données. simple rapide.
La calculette quand je ne peux pas faire de tête.

Mais j'apprécie le principe de l'appel par une touche. Seul truc, quel sera le widget actif ?
Des fois j'imerais ne pas avoir à chercher la souris pour cliquer dans la zone de saisie...


----------



## Toumak (19 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je partage ton opinion.
> Je me sers du widget de carnet d'adresse parce qu'il me permet un accès rapide aux données. simple rapide.
> La calculette quand je ne peux pas faire de tête.
> 
> ...



moi aussi, dashboard et tous les widgets désactivés
le carnet d'adresse dans le dock ainsi que la calculette, et ils se lancent en un bon

ce que verrais bien dans leopard, avec l'arrivée des bureaux virtuels
c'est qu'on puisse dédier un bureau spécialement à dashboard, et encore je suis pas sûr que je m'en servirais :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> On s'en sert. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Où qu'elle est la porte ? Ah, oui. Ca y est : je la vois.
> 
> ...



Oui moi à peu près pareil,(m@ radio:love: ) c'est vrai que c'est des boufs ressource(ou plutot des carnivors de RAM ) mais avec Léopard ce sera moins le cas... et puis j'aime bien!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi aussi, dashboard et tous les widgets d&#233;sactiv&#233;s
> le carnet d'adresse dans le dock ainsi que la calculette, et ils se lancent en un bon
> 
> ce que verrais bien dans leopard, avec l'arriv&#233;e des bureaux virtuels
> c'est qu'on puisse d&#233;dier un bureau sp&#233;cialement &#224; dashboard, et encore je suis pas s&#251;r que je m'en servirais :rateau:


Ben justement, l'avantage avec Dashboard est qu'il permet de limiter l'encombrement du Dock (vous verriez le mien :afraid et d'acc&#233;der au truc d'un appui sur une touche et dans mon cas d'un appui sur la bille de ma Mighty Mouse.


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2007)

J'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; le clic dans la MightyMouse avant de d&#233;sactiver les ouidjetts  car cela occasionnait trop de dzzoiinng (dashboard appara&#238;t) dzzoiinng (dashboard dispara&#238;t).

Je vois bien que ces appliquettes &#224; la noix peuvent &#234;tre utiles. Mais, avec QuickSilver, par exemple, je lance la calculette en un rien de temps et la referme d&#232;s que je n'en ai plus l'usage (sans compter que si je suis dans le Terminal, c'est encore plus rapide ...). Pour la m&#233;t&#233;o, j'ai un machin dans la barre de menu. &#192; part &#231;a : le trafic routier ne m'int&#233;resse que deux fois par jour (aller/retour) et il me suffit d'aller sur le site idoine ; le suivi d'un colis : il suffit d'aller sur le site de DHL/FedEX/Chronochose ... Et ainsi de suite. En fait, le meilleur ouidjett reste un navigateur ouaibe.

L&#224; o&#249; ils pourraient &#234;tre utiles, c'est pour leur c&#244;t&#233; client de service ouaibe : mais c'est trop gros et trop consommateur pour cela.

Enfin, l&#224;, nous d&#233;vions du sujet initial.

Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient plus l&#233;ger sous Leopard. Une cure d'amaigrissement ou d'optimisation du WebKit ?

Tiens, une id&#233;e : il faudrait un dock &#224; ouidjett, accessible ais&#233;ment (raccourci clavier, souris ...) qui permette de d&#233;ployer le ouidjett dans l'environnement courant (au lieu d'aller dans un autre espace comme aujourd'hui). Plut&#244;t que de les avoir &#233;parpill&#233;s sur l'&#233;cran.


----------



## Lived Eht (20 Février 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le hors-sujet mais, comment fait-on pour d&#233;sactiver Dashboard ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; le clic dans la MightyMouse avant de d&#233;sactiver les ouidjetts  car cela occasionnait trop de dzzoiinng (dashboard appara&#238;t) dzzoiinng (dashboard dispara&#238;t).
> 
> Je vois bien que ces appliquettes &#224; la noix peuvent &#234;tre utiles. Mais, avec QuickSilver, par exemple, je lance la calculette en un rien de temps et la referme d&#232;s que je n'en ai plus l'usage (sans compter que si je suis dans le Terminal, c'est encore plus rapide ...). Pour la m&#233;t&#233;o, j'ai un machin dans la barre de menu. &#192; part &#231;a : le trafic routier ne m'int&#233;resse que deux fois par jour (aller/retour) et il me suffit d'aller sur le site idoine ; le suivi d'un colis : il suffit d'aller sur le site de DHL/FedEX/Chronochose ... Et ainsi de suite. En fait, le meilleur ouidjett reste un navigateur ouaibe.
> 
> ...


Tiens, j'ai mieux : un affichage de ces fameux groupes de widgets fa&#231;on Time Machine (on passerait d'un groupe &#224; l'autre en cliquant sur des fl&#232;ches comme on le fait avec Time Machine pour remonter dans le temps). :love:
Pas s&#251;r que ce soit bon pour la r&#233;activit&#233; du f&#233;lin mais assur&#233;ment "amazing", comme dirait Steve.


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2007)

@Lived Eht : Voir ici.


----------



## chounim (20 Février 2007)

Pour reprendre un autre topic:


leax a dit:


> Juste une info...
> la version 10.4.9 sors vendredi
> la version 10.5.... le 12 juin (si tout va bien !)
> Have fun.



mmmvoila...


----------



## Warflo (22 Février 2007)

Concernant Dashboard:
Sur mon iMac G5 1.5go de ram, tout vas bien.
Mais sur le MacBook de mon père, il suffit que Dashboard soit lancé une fois, pour que toute la réactivité du système en prenne un coup et que le moindre clique devienne pénible... il n'a que 512 méga de ram, mais quand même...
Il faudrait vraiment que Apple travaille de ce côté là...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Concernant Dashboard:
> Sur mon iMac G5 1.5go de ram, tout vas bien.
> Mais sur le MacBook de mon père, il suffit que Dashboard soit lancé une fois, pour que toute la réactivité du système en prenne un coup et que le moindre clique devienne pénible... il n'a que 512 méga de ram, mais quand même...
> Il faudrait vraiment que Apple travaille de ce côté là...



512 sur un Macbook ça ne doit pas être grand chose vu que le chipset graphique prend sur la mémoire centrale  Surtout qu'il y a un petite animation 3D à l'apparition des Widgets


----------



## chupastar (22 Février 2007)

J'ai 2Go de RAM sur mon MacBook et tout marche impec, mais c'est vrai que lorsque j'avais 512 au départ ça ramait pas mal, c'était même parfois la cause de plantages de mon MB (j'avais lancé un sujet là dessus d'ailleurs...).

Que Apple travail de ce coté là, c'est fait!: les MacBook sont enfin livré avec 1Go de RAM en configuration de base.


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Février 2007)

au fait d'ailleurs...j'ai pas eu le courage de lire tous les posts, mais a t'on l'idée d'une date éventuelle et hypothétique, mais précise pour l'arrivée du gros léopard dans nos fnac et autres piti magasins à côté de chez nous, à part "printemps 2007"???????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> au fait d'ailleurs...j'ai pas eu le courage de lire tous les posts, mais a t'on l'idée d'une date éventuelle et hypothétique, mais précise pour l'arrivée du gros léopard dans nos fnac et autres piti magasins à côté de chez nous, à part "printemps 2007"???????


Non, que des rumeurs. La derni&#232;re parlait de fin mars.


----------



## naas (23 Février 2007)

et si leopard etait un tout autre syst&#232;me ou la partie "ordinateur" ne serait qu'une petite partie compar&#233;e &#224; un centre multimedia int&#233;gr&#233; qui serait le centre des appareils num&#233;rique avec une interface &#224; la sauce apple

une autre conception de l'interface utilisateur non pas bas&#233;e sur l'utilisation du mac en tant qu'ordinateur mais en tant que federateur des informations issues des
appareils photos
dvd
musique
telephone
pda


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Février 2007)

Ben pour la 10.4.9, on est vendredi soir, et j'attends toujours...


----------



## spleen (23 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> et si leopard etait un tout autre système ou la partie "ordinateur" ne serait qu'une petite partie comparée à un centre multimedia intégré qui serait le centre des appareils numérique avec une interface à la sauce apple
> 
> une autre conception de l'interface utilisateur non pas basée sur l'utilisation du mac en tant qu'ordinateur mais en tant que federateur des informations issues des
> appareils photos
> ...



Aïe !! ouch !!
C'est exactement ce que je crains en effet...
Un genre de Media Center avec la "logique" Apple.


----------



## naas (23 Février 2007)

pourquoi tu crains ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (23 Février 2007)

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, on trouve sur macguild un r&#233;sum&#233; de ce qui c'est dit &#224; la wwdc de cet &#233;t&#233;.
http://macguild.org/wwdc/wwdc06.html

Un kernel modifi&#233;, le futur de webobjects, etc ...


----------



## spleen (23 Février 2007)

Je ne partage pas du tout la nouvelle mode qui consiste à vouloir tout faire passer par un ordinateur.
Pour la télé, j'ai une télé 42". Pour enregistrer, j'ai un graveur de DVD. Pour la musique j'ai une chaîne hi-fi (avec un VRAI son).
Quand je vois les usines à gaz au niveau de l'organisation que sont iphoto et itunes, je préfère la bonne vieille méthode...


----------



## naas (23 Février 2007)

Rien ne t'emp&#232;che de prendre une borne airport express et d'avoir ta musique sur ta "vraie" chaine hifi.

sinon pour faire des lettres tu peux utiliser des machines a &#233;crire, pas besoin d'imprimante


----------



## Toumak (23 Février 2007)

et bien, il est temps qu'il arrive ce nouveau félin 
on a dépassé les 1000 messages

je suis vraiment impatient de voir ce que ça va donner
mais surtout, je préfère qu'apple prenne son temps et nous sorte un produit fini qui casse la baraque :love:


----------



## davdenice (23 Février 2007)

Mouais, enfin, j'éspère qu'ils ne vont pas attendre trop longtemps non plus !
Parce que j'attend de switcher depuis un moment, et mon pc commence à rendre l'âme, il ne boot plus sous windows, et je suis par conséquent réduit à m'en servir sous Ubuntu...donc pas d'iPod (ça doit être installable sous Linux, mais pas envie de me prendre la tête avec ça :mouais: ). 
Le pire c'est qu'Ubuntu ne gère pas les ventilos de mon Vaio, et j'ai par conséquent un bruit de machine à laver infernale en permanence, ce qui est très désagréable  
Donc début Avril, si aucune annonce officielle n'est faîte, Leopard et iLife 07 ou pas, j'achète un Macbook noir, même si je suis emmené à le regretter 15j plus tard


----------



## Nicky Larson (24 Février 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour mon Mac Pro et mon ADC Student qui expire d&#233;but Avril


----------



## richard-deux (24 Février 2007)

Sous Leopard, j'aimerai que désormais lorsque je clique sur un dossier je puisse savoir son poids.  
Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je suis obligé de faire pomme+i pour connaître des infos de bases.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi, il n'est indiqué que la taille restante/ disonible sur mon DD.
Il serait plus judicieux d'indiquer la taille/poids du fichier.


----------



## yret (24 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi, il n'est indiqué que la taille restante/ disonible sur mon DD.
> Il serait plus judicieux d'indiquer la taille/poids du fichier.



ou les deux...


----------



## Jndo (24 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Sous Leopard, j'aimerai que désormais lorsque je clique sur un dossier je puisse savoir son poids.
> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je suis obligé de faire pomme+i pour connaître des infos de bases.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi, il n'est indiqué que la taille restante/ disonible sur mon DD.
> Il serait plus judicieux d'indiquer la taille/poids du fichier.



Il y a un truc qui permet de faire un peu ça dans Tiger, mais seulement en mode liste. Dans les options de présentation (pomme+J), tu sélectionnes l'option "taille de tous les éléments". Le finder t'afficheras (en mode liste) la taille de chaque dossier, comme si c'était un simple fichier.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2007)

Jndo a dit:


> Il y a un truc qui permet de faire un peu ça dans Tiger, mais seulement en mode liste. Dans les options de présentation (pomme+J), tu sélectionnes l'option "taille de tous les éléments". Le finder t'afficheras (en mode liste) la taille de chaque dossier, comme si c'était un simple fichier.



Pour ma part, j'ai mis le "point d'information" dans la fenetre du finder en personnalisant la barre d'outils.  

Mais j'ai toujours trouvé étrange ce genre d'informations. :rateau: 
C'est comme si, en voiture, ton compteur t'indique le nombre de kilomètres heures qu'il te reste sur ton compteur au lieu de ta vitesse réelle.

Je roule à 80 km/h restant sur mon compteur de 200Km/h donc 120 km/h en vitesse réelle.


----------



## cookie (25 Février 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> En tout cas ce que ne montre pas les screenshots c'est la nouvelle interface...
> dans le 9a321 certains menu dans les pages web affiché avec safari ont subi un étrange changement de formes, et de couleur, un peu a la Vista malheureusement, mais en mieu bien évidement...



Voilà qui dervait répondre définitivement à la question. Vu sur Mac4ever : 



> Notez au passage que vous pouvez tester la toute dernière version du moteur de rendu des pages de Safari, en téléchargement direct (et chaque jour) depuis les labos de Cupertino. Vous verrez notamment qu'Apple permet, sur la dernière build, de personnaliser les boutons de validation (certains développeurs vont apprécier). Il y a également bien d'autres améliorations à venir, surtout en ce qui concerne le JavaScript, de plus en plus stable et rapide.



PS : oui, je sais j'ai du remonter très loin dans ce tread pour arriver à retrouver ce message ;-)


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Février 2007)

Et c'est ou qu'on peut télécharger ce truc ?
 :mouais:


----------



## cookie (25 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et c'est ou qu'on peut télécharger ce truc ?
> :mouais:



ici


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

Pour les amateurs, quelques images de la derni&#232;re version de Leopard (sources ThinkSecret)

http://thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a343/


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2007)

Rien de bien folichon. Je suis certes content pour le Terminal [encore que depuis que j'utilise la doublette Visor + _screen_, je suis satisfait] mais on ne voit rien de tangible.

Peu de choses filtrent sinon que, &#224; mots couverts, ceux qui ont les versions de Leopard disent qu'ils n'ont toujours pas vu de nouveaut&#233;s marquantes, hors celles connues. Je trouve que cela commence &#224; sentir un peu moisi. Non que je courre apr&#232;s une avalanche de nouveaut&#233; : un syst&#232;me stable est important et trop de nouveaut&#233;s pourrait le d&#233;stabiliser.

Non, ce que je crains, c'est un syndrome Vista. Donc soit un retard, soit une grosse d&#233;ception. C'est idiot car les nouveaut&#233;s _d&#233;j&#224;_ pr&#233;sent&#233;es sont sympathiques (notamment sur un plan technique) mais Jobs a voulu faire son malin et a mis lui-m&#234;me la pression : si le sentiment de frustration l'emporte, en juin, il en portera une bonne part de responsabilit&#233;.

Ou alors, les tests des nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s ne sont effectu&#233;s qu'en interne, et elles ne sont pas int&#233;gr&#233;es dans les _builds_. Je trouve cela hautement improbable et assez dangereux [bonjour les tests ...]


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

3Ghz within 12 months


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2007)

Je partage les craintes de Bompi. Parce que c'est vrai que pour l'instant il n'y a rien qui puisse nous faire dire "Whaoh !". Et on l'attend toujours ce "Vista 2".


----------



## Groumpff (27 Février 2007)

Moi je voulais juste dire que l'animation actuelle de timemachine est naze !  

J'aurais bien vu comme effet une disparition des autres fenêtres avec un centrage de la fenêtre sélectionné et un fondu au noir avec l'apparition des étoiles et un effet d'accélération type faucon millénium dans Starwars pour faire apparaitre la file des fenêtres derrière la principale !  

plutôt que l'apparition du thême par le haut !  

comment ça c'est un détail !


----------



## cookie (27 Février 2007)

Personnellement, si Léopard sort sans autres nouveautés mais encore plus stable et plus rapide, ce serait déjà largement suffisant.

D'un autre côté, je partage votre avis. D'un point de vue commercial et aussi vis à vis des nouveaux ou futurs switcher, ce serait bien qu'on ai au moins droit à une nouvelle interface revue et corrigée. Ainsi que deux trois gadget en plus.

Le genre de trucs dont on a pas besoin mais qui impressionne


----------



## Groumpff (27 Février 2007)

le retour de coverflow en full screen comme dans l'iphone en fait !


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Le genre de trucs dont on a pas besoin mais qui impressionne



Tout ce qui est totalement inutile est absolument indispensable :rateau:


----------



## tarabeich (27 Février 2007)

Mais est-ce que les surprises tant attendues de Leopard ne seraient pas "tout simplement" le software correspondant au multi-touch qu'on trouverait dans le nouvel iMac présenté en même temps que Leopard ??


----------



## Groumpff (27 Février 2007)

d'autant que windows VISTA gère les écrans tactiles ...


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Mais est-ce que les surprises tant attendues de Leopard ne seraient pas "tout simplement" le software correspondant au multi-touch qu'on trouverait dans le nouvel iMac présenté en même temps que Leopard ??



ah bon ?! un iMac doit sortir sous peu ?!:rateau:


----------



## kritoph (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
une petite question aux specialistes.
Possédant un MBP C2D, 2,33GHZ, 2Go RAM, 64Bits, est-on en droit d'attendre un Léopard 64Bits, qui tournerait plus rapidement sur la même machine?
Je veux dire, verrais-je après achat et installation sur ma machine, une différence significative dans la latence pour lancer les applis, la réactivité de l'os, ... ou ça n'a rien à voir?
ou bien equivalence, ou plus lent?
Merci


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

leopard sera optimisé pour 64bits
maintenant savoir si il sera plus réactif et rapide que sur un 32bits, personne n'a encore de réponse


----------



## naas (27 Février 2007)

normalement il devrai l'&#234;tre sinon &#224; quoi servent tous ces bits.


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2007)

A faire parler les curieux!


----------



## maxpower (27 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> normalement il devrai l'être sinon à quoi servent tous ces bits.




La taille ça impressionne toujours, ça fait plus viril :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> leopard sera optimis&#233; pour 64bits
> maintenant savoir si il sera plus r&#233;actif et rapide que sur un 32bits, personne n'a encore de r&#233;ponse




D"apr&#232;s certaines indiscr&#233;tions, il l'est&#8230;  Certains Powermac G4 retrouveraient un second souffle, peut-&#234;tre du &#224; une optimisation plus pouss&#233;e, entre autres, pour altivec vu que le G3 est abandonn&#233;&#8230;

Et personnellement, &#224; l'&#233;poque, mon ancien G4/800 s'&#233;tait lui aussi retrouv&#233; acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233; suite au passage de Panther &#224; Tiger. 

*edit*: j'ai encore lu en diagonale , je parlais de la rapidit&#233; en g&#233;n&#233;ral&#8230; :rose:


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Février 2007)

Il y a très longtemps, j'ai eu un des premier micros 16 bits mu par un TMS 9900: un Ti99/4A. Il était entre 5 et 10 fois plus lent qu'un bête amstrad 464 de cette période jurassique de l'informatique, mu par un Z80 de 8 bits tout mouillés. 

Il y a quelques mois, Apple (et ses croisés, dont moi à l'époque) nous faisait le coup de "haha la G5 lui il a 64 bits et il déchire sa race au pauvres zintel tous nul avec leurs 32 bits de mes deux (et j'en retiens un) 

Puis, du jour au lendemain, on a entendu "ouais mais en fait 32 bits ça suffit parce que personne utilise vraiment les 64 et aucun logiciel est prêt donc même si on met des zintel 32bits que j'ai toujours dit (depuis hier) qu'ils sont super, ils vont ébouriffer leur espèce en 32 bits only, le 64 ça servait à rien.":rateau: 

Et maintenant: 64 bits le retour (et il n'est pas content!) avec des proc zintel 64 bits qui atomisent leur généalogie (même que je crois que demain, je l'aurais dit depuis toujours!).

Conclusion: sans maitrise, la puissance n'est rien. (Comme disait Pirelli):love:


----------



## chupastar (27 Février 2007)

Si toute la nouvelle gamme Apple passe en 64bit (autrement dit: puisque tous les nouveaux Mac sont avec des core2duo et que L&#233;opard sera sur ces derniers en 64bit), les logiciels vont suivre la tendance, au moins au fur et &#224; mesure des mise &#224; jour, non?

Si c'est le cas il y aura nombre de logiciel optimis&#233; pour le 64 bit et l&#224; ce sera globalement mieux.


----------



## tarabeich (27 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ah bon ?! un iMac doit sortir sous peu ?!:rateau:




Je prends ça comme une moquerie ou je te réponds que c'est ce dont je rêve ?!


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> D"après certaines indiscrétions, il l'est  Certains Powermac G4 retrouveraient un second souffle, peut-être du à une optimisation plus poussée, entre autres, pour altivec vu que le G3 est abandonné
> 
> Et personnellement, à l'époque, mon ancien G4/800 s'était lui aussi retrouvé accéléré suite au passage de Panther à Tiger.



j'ai pas dit que leopard serait plus réactif que tiger, j'ai dit qu'on ne sait pas encore si leopard sera (beaucoup) plus réactif et performant sur un cpu 64bits que sur un 32bits 



gloup gloup a dit:


> *edit*: j'ai encore lu en diagonale , je parlais de la rapidité en général :rose:


moi aussi, j'ai passé ton edit:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2007)

Hum... J'explique ici pourquoi ce mirage du 64 bits n'est pas vraiment synonyme d'un sursaut de performance...


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Février 2007)

Venant de PCimpact :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34913-apple-mac-leopard-9A343.htm



> Lun des éléments étranges que lon peut cependant relever est que le Xcode ne comporte aucun exemple de code source. Il suffit de lancer interface builder version 10.5 (le logiciel qui permet de générer les interfaces graphiques) pour comprendre pourquoi : il y a un certain nombre de nouveaux éléments d'interface qui ont l'air fort intéressants mais aucun d'entre eux n'est utilisé pour le moment par Apple dans ses propres applications. Il y a donc de fortes chances que la version définitive de Leopard intègre ces nouveaux éléments...


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2007)

... l'attente devient longue, tres longue... Steve, ne nous laisse pas languir un mois de plus...


----------



## cookie (28 Février 2007)

> Lun des éléments étranges que lon peut cependant relever est que le Xcode ne comporte aucun exemple de code source. Il suffit de lancer interface builder version 10.5 (le logiciel qui permet de générer les interfaces graphiques) pour comprendre pourquoi : il y a un certain nombre de nouveaux éléments d'interface qui ont l'air fort intéressants mais aucun d'entre eux n'est utilisé pour le moment par Apple dans ses propres applications. Il y a donc de fortes chances que la version définitive de Leopard intègre ces nouveaux éléments...



Et il n'y a pas de screen shot quelque part sur le web ?


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... l'attente devient longue, tres longue... Steve, ne nous laisse pas languir un mois de plus...



Personnellement, je préfère qu'Apple prenne son temps pour sortir une bonne version de Leopard avec pleins de nouveautés qu'une vague copie de Tiger.


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère qu'Apple prenne son temps pour sortir une bonne version de Leopard avec pleins de nouveautés qu'une vague copie de Tiger.



Ca va faire 2 ans, et l'interface n'a pas beaucoup evolue...


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

Quand une nouvelle version sort, il y a une version d'évaluation ?
Genre tu as 30 jours pour tester...


----------



## iota (28 Février 2007)

Salut.



spleen a dit:


> Quand une nouvelle version sort, il y a une version d'évaluation ?
> Genre tu as 30 jours pour tester...


Non...

@+
iota


----------



## cookie (28 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Quand une nouvelle version sort, il y a une version d'évaluation ?
> Genre tu as 30 jours pour tester...



mdr


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2007)

C'est la blague de la journ&#233;e, celle-l&#224; ...
Mouarf !


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca va faire 2 ans, et l'interface n'a pas beaucoup evolue...



Je n'ai pas connu Jaguar, je suis passé de 9 à Panther et là, cela a été la claque.  
En revanche de Panther à Tiger, il faut vraiment avoir l'oeil pour faire la différence à premier abord entre les 2 systèmes.  

J'espère vraiment une nouvelle interface pour Leopard.


----------



## tarabeich (28 Février 2007)

Si vous deviez faire des pronostics de date se serait plutôt en Juin en même temps qu'iPhone ou plus tôt ?


----------



## cookie (28 Février 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Si vous deviez faire des pronostics de date se serait plutôt en Juin en même temps qu'iPhone ou plus tôt ?



Je ne suis pas expert mais je pense qu'il risque de sortir avant l'iPhone.

S'il y a encore des fonctions cachées dans l'iPhone c'est certainement parce qu'elles risqueraient de lever le voile sur d'autres fonctions cachées de Léopard.

Maintenant niveau date, je n'en sais rien. On entend de tout en ce moment.


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Si vous deviez faire des pronostics de date se serait plut&#244;t en Juin en m&#234;me temps qu'iPhone ou plus t&#244;t ?



enfin j'esp&#232;re   mais si il pouvait venir avant je dis pas non 


http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est la blague de la journée, celle-là ...
> Mouarf !



Pourquoi c'est si stupide ? Apple se croit au dessus de ça ??
C'est un système utilisé par tous les éditeurs de logiciels...
C'est marrant, ce genre de réponse ça me donne envie d'activer un certain animal à grandes oreilles (non je ne parle pas de Bayrou...)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Un OS en version d'essai ? hum, Linux ? j'ai bon ?


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2007)

Ne le prends pas mal : c'est pas de toi que je rigole. Mais c'est tellement peu dans l'esprit d'Apple et m&#234;me de n'importe quel vendeur d'OS que &#231;a a un effet un peu comique.


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

Il me semble me souvenir que Vista, lors de ses différentes étapes de développement a fait l'objet de mises à disposition en téléchargement, en beta et release candidate


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Et la version finale est-elle dispo en essai ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et la version finale est-elle dispo en essai ?


Oui, je crois bien sur le site d'apple, non ?


----------



## iota (28 Février 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Oui, je crois bien sur le site d'apple, non ?


La version essai de Vista  :rateau: 

Sinon, il y a bien une "version d'essai" de Vista.
En fait, il faut un DVD d'installation original (et donc l'acheter ?), l'installer et ne pas l'activer.
Au bout de 30 jours, si vous ne l'activez pas, Windows se d&#233;sactive.

@+
iota


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> La version essai de Vista  :rateau:
> 
> Sinon, il y a bien une "version d'essai" de Vista.
> En fait, il faut un DVD d'installation original (et donc l'acheter ?), l'installer et ne pas l'activer.
> ...



Absolument. Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas idéal (sauf pour les petits rigolos qui ont trouvé le moyen de "casser" la limitation à 30 jours d'essai... ).
Mais sans aller jusque là, Apple pourrait proposer le téléchargement d'une version beta de Leopard.
On pourrait ainsi se faire une vraie idée avant de mettre 150 euros dans le nourrin


----------



## Toumak (28 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> La version essai de Vista  :rateau:
> 
> Sinon, il y a bien une "version d'essai" de Vista.
> En fait, il faut un DVD d'installation original (et donc l'acheter ?), l'installer et ne pas l'activer.
> ...



je suis d'accord, mais le dvd de vista, tu le trouves où ?
tu vas pas me faire croire qu'ils le distribuent comme ça, pour ceux qui veulent essayer :hein:


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2007)

... en même temps, Apple a toujours visé la simplicité, la transparence. C'est quand même pas sorcier, mais ça prend du temps et des resources de réinstaller un OS, même pour le test. Je comprends qu'Apple n'aille pas dans cette direction si l'utilisateur Mac moyen n'a pas de raison de s'y intéresser. Surtout s'il risque une bêtise (oups, mon image clone du bon système est plus lisible... )


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

Quand je parlais de test, je faisais allusion à des versions précédant la commercialisation officielle. Les versions beta et RC.
Microsoft l'a fait (ce qui avait d'ailleurs mis à genoux ses serveurs de téléchargement ).
Bon, j'ai cru comprendre que visiblement ça ne semble pas vraiment être dans les habitudes d'Apple


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, que des rumeurs. La dernière parlait de fin mars.




moi c'est pire j'ai entendu le 12 juin:mouais:


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2007)

En tout cas, une chose est sure : ce sera avant le 21 juin, parce que Steve a dit "au printemps" et que des modules de training sont prevus a la conference developpeurs. Donc, au pire...


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Mars 2007)

A aller lire absolument !


> http://www.svmmac.fr/blog/leopard_tactile
> 
> En ao&#251;t dernier, Steve Jobs a d&#233;voil&#233; quelques nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s de Leopard, le futur Mac OS X. &#192; part la machine &#224; remonter dans le temps, et quelques gadgets, rien de bien r&#233;volutionnaire n'a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233;. L'iCEO a m&#234;me expliqu&#233; que certaines choses resteraient "top secret" jusqu'&#224; la sortie du syst&#232;me.
> Qu'est-ce qui peut bien &#234;tre si important pour &#234;tre dissimul&#233; de la sorte ? Depuis, il s'est pass&#233; un &#233;v&#233;nement important chez Apple, c'est l'annonce que l'iPhone et son interface tactile tournent en r&#233;alit&#233; sous une version modifi&#233;e d'OS X, sans doute un Leopard all&#233;g&#233;. Dans le m&#234;me temps, la traditionnelle mise &#224; jour d'iLife n'a pas eu lieu en janvier. Et la sortie du nouveau Logic 8 qui devait &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; au Namm avec une toute nouvelle interface a &#233;t&#233; retard&#233;e.
> ...


nouvelles vid&#233;o sur la r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTGyjW8cJM&mode=related&search=

 Et des vid&#233;os sur la derni&#232;re build, on voit clairement que l'interface &#224; &#233;t&#233; un peu retouch&#233;e...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k9nj44j-d0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JJX3Zh4Bmg&mode=related&search=

 Sinon j'ai une question, est-ce que les effets core animation fonctionneront sur mon iMac G5 20" (1ere generation)... Le time machine aura l'effet 3D ? Il ramera pas ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (1 Mars 2007)

Oui bon, ces rumeurs ne valent pas plus que celles des autres sites web, ce ne sont que des suppositions.


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2007)

Ah tiens ! Il me semblait que les rumeurs &#233;taient des certitudes ! On nous aurait menti ?

Rappel : ceci est le forum Rumeurs.


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2007)

Salut.



Toumak a dit:


> je suis d'accord, mais le dvd de vista, tu le trouves o&#249; ?
> tu vas pas me faire croire qu'ils le distribuent comme &#231;a, pour ceux qui veulent essayer :hein:


Ben non, c'est bien pour &#231;a que j'ai mis version d'essai entre guillemets 
Donc, il faut se procurer un DVD d'installation officiel pour pouvoir essayer... on a vu plus simple 

@+
iota


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

Cela a déja été souligné : un écran tactile sur un desktop est une aberration. L'écran est trop loin de l'utilisateur.
Par contre, sur un portable 
J'ai remarqué qu'il y a pas mal de fichiers "Leopard" disponibles en bittorrent. Qu'est ce que ça peut être ? versions beta diffusées illégalement par des développeurs ? des fakes ?
Certains fichiers font tout de même plus de 5 Go ...
Si ma question énerve un modo qui passerait par là, il a le droit de faire un exemple


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2007)

Je viens d'&#233;ternuer sur mes deux &#233;crans, dois-je commencer &#224; flipper ?


----------



## tarabeich (1 Mars 2007)

En admettant que Leopard serait adapté à la technologie multi-touch:
les développeurs d'Aplle ont-ils réellement le temps de créer des produits (nouveaux mac) compatibles multi-touch.
Moi ça me parait démesuré, pas vous ?


----------



## cookie (1 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> En admettant que Leopard serait adapté à la technologie multi-touch:
> les développeurs d'Aplle ont-ils réellement le temps de créer des produits (nouveaux mac) compatibles multi-touch.
> Moi ça me parait démesuré, pas vous ?



Je ne dis pas que je suis convaincu que Léopard sera adapté à la technologie multi-tuch mais se qui est sur c'est que Tiger est sorti il y a maintenant presque deux ans et que celà fait peut-être deux ans qu'Apple travaille à l'intégration de cette technologie dans ses Mac. (Comme pour l'iPhone).


----------



## tarabeich (1 Mars 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que je suis convaincu que Léopard sera adapté à la technologie multi-tuch mais se qui est sur c'est que Tiger est sorti il y a maintenant presque deux ans et que celà fait peut-être deux ans qu'Apple travaille à l'intégration de cette technologie dans ses Mac. (Comme pour l'iPhone).



C'est vrai deux ans c'est long, de plus les mecs d'Aplle sont épatants et ils travaillent comme des chefs sans laisser de côté aucun domaine !


----------



## cookie (1 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> C'est vrai deux ans c'est long, de plus les mecs d'Aplle sont épatants et ils travaillent comme des chefs sans laisser de côté aucun domaine !



Heu, j'ai pas très bien compris, c'est ironique ? :mouais:  
Si c'est le cas, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Cela a déja été souligné : un écran tactile sur un desktop est une aberration. L'écran est trop loin de l'utilisateur.


Tu n'as pas beaucoup d'imagination... Regarde un iMac G4 (sur pied télescopique) et réfléchis à ce qu'on pourrait en faire avec un écran tactile inclinable...


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu n'as pas beaucoup d'imagination... Regarde un iMac G4 (sur pied télescopique) et réfléchis à ce qu'on pourrait en faire avec un écran tactile inclinable...


Une table basse   

@+
iota


----------



## tarabeich (1 Mars 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Heu, j'ai pas très bien compris, c'est ironique ? :mouais:
> Si c'est le cas, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ?



Ah non non pas un soupçon d'ironie là dedans j'étais sérieux !
Et j'entendais que je fais une confiance aveugle à Apple en ce qui concerne leurs produits (nouveaux en l'occurence)


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2007)

S'il s'agit d'une nouveaut&#233; multi-chose, elle ne sera int&#233;ressante qu'avec de nouvelles machines (genre un UMPC, un ultra-portable, un ultra-cher, etc.) mais pas pour les machines actuellement vendues ni pour celles vendues r&#233;cemment [ou alors nous sommes tous nigauds et personne ne s'est rendu compte que l'&#233;cran de son iMac &#233;tait tactile].
Donc l'effet d'annonce serait plut&#244;t sur la machine (nouvelle) que sur l'OS (g&#233;n&#233;rique), non ?

Quand je pense que je fais les gros yeux &#224; quiconque ose toucher l'&#233;cran de mon PB avec ses doigts pleins de germes et de r&#233;sidus de fluides corporels (ou alors qui font pok pok avec leur style sur l'&#233;cran : l&#224; je frise l'incident coronarien ...  )


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu n'as pas beaucoup d'imagination... Regarde un iMac G4 (sur pied télescopique) et réfléchis à ce qu'on pourrait en faire avec un écran tactile inclinable...



Oui enfin... moi je veux bien tout imaginer.
Mais c'est pas non plus le concours Lépine 
Il ne faudrait peut être pas oublier que les éventuels nouveaux produits sont destinés à être vendus, et donc plaire au plus grand nombre. Un changement trop radical des habitudes des utilisateurs n'est pas forcément compatible avec un succès commercial...


----------



## cookie (1 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ...ou alors nous sommes tous nigauds et personne ne s'est rendu compte que l'écran de son iMac était tactile...



En même temps, personne n'a jamais essayé, qui sait...


----------



## Groumpff (1 Mars 2007)

et côté PC ???

Est ce quelqu'un a déjà utilisé un tablet PC ???

Y a t'il des logiciels créé exprès pour ?

Peut être que bien que le concept soit pas super au point au global, certains aspects ou logiciels on peut être fait mouche non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mars 2007)

bon ya pas de nouvelles sur des builds de leopard ? on ne voit rien , on ne sait rien ... bref, ça va être une version super mineure de mac osx ...?   
time machine ... oui bon
spaces , exposé approfondi... bon ..
boot camp amélioré je pense aussi ... (meuh bon vista est cher ..)
et sinon? interface ? personnalisation? finder ? je ne sais ... on a plein de super idées ici à notre petit niveau ,et les genies de cupertino ne font rien


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2007)

9A343 faut suivre dis-donc


----------



## cookie (1 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> et sinon? interface ? personnalisation? finder ? je ne sais ... on a plein de super idées ici à notre petit niveau ,et les genies de cupertino ne font rien



Concernant le finder, on sait déjà qu'il y aura des onglets et la possibilité de consulter sa bibliothèque itunes et iphoto directement depuis la fenêtre du Finder


----------



## Manu (1 Mars 2007)

Sans dévoiler quoi que ce soit, le grand apport de Leopard du point de vue de l'interface graphique tient en deux mots *Core Animation*.

C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple a protégé cette technologie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Sans d&#233;voiler quoi que ce soit, le grand apport de Leopard du point de vue de l'interface graphique tient en deux mots *Core Animation*.
> 
> C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple a prot&#233;g&#233; cette technologie.


Je suis d'accord que Core Animation consitue (a n'en point douter) une sacr&#233; avanc&#233;e (comme core audio , video etc l'ont &#233;t&#233 .. mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on en vend pas un OS comme r&#233;volutionnaire sans que le peuple voit concretement la r&#233;volution ...

Donc, je ne sais pas ce que sera l&#233;opard (bien que j'ai un bon feeling avec ce nouveau f&#233;lin), mais sans changement apparents, je pense que la pl&#233;be se plaindra (ronchonnera !?)...


(et je serai de ceux l&#224; ... dans une certaine mesure, et pis .. faut bien faire la peau &#224; la soi disant g&#233;niale nouvelle interface aero .. )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2007)

s'il n'y a pas de changement d'interface ca ferait comme a la sortie de Tiger "ouin ouin on a encore le vieu aqua" pendant 2 semaines puis apr&#232;s tout le monde retournera a son traintrain quotidien !

Moi je me demande si on en verra un peu plus avant la sortie ou si Apple va sortir leopard sans rien n'avoir montrer precedement... Ca fera une grosse keynote quand m&#234;me :/


----------



## Manu (1 Mars 2007)

Core Animation est une avancée dans le comportement de l'interface. Par contre les applications doivent être modifiées pour en tirer partie. Sans core animation, si l'on modifie quelque chose dans l'interface, et que l'on valide le changement, l'interface s'efface et se ré-affiche. Avec core animation, la modification s'oppère sous vos yeux. 

Exemple : quand vous modifiez un nom d'un élément d'une liste triée par nom, après validation, l'objet se déplace pour occuper sa nouvelle place.


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Mars 2007)

Bon et personne pour me répondre sur l'optimisation graphique ?

Est-ce que ces effets core animation marcheront sur un iMac G5 avec 64 de VRAM ?

Les effets de Tiger marchent mais là j'ai un peu peur avec Léopard. J'oserais dire que j'ai testé Time machine (dernière version (effacera mon post si jamais cela ne me dérangera pas ^^)) mais cela rame total les effets 3D du cosmos et le desk qui va vers le bas derrière...

Et sinon je dirais que si Apple sort un nouveau OS X sans remodeler l'apparence ça fera effectivement un remake de Panther à Tiger avec des gadgets et petits fonctions de plus...

Perso je prendrais pas Léopard si il n'y a rien de visuellement nouveau à part des animations ceci de là.... Et que le Time machine, Space et la recherche dans les applis...

Apple doit bien voir et savoir que les users attendent bien plus que ça... Surtout quand on voit Vista même si il y a rien de nouveau par rapport à OS X, sur PC les users voient une nette différence, il serait temps pour nous de passer d'un OS X à un "autre" vraiment nouveau...

Est-ce que quelqu'un par contre pourrait faire un résumer sur ce que l'on sait réellement des nouveautés (autres que citées par Steve) ?

J'ai vu qu'il est apparemment sur qu'il y aura des onglets dans le finder et les bibliotheques iLife... Où trouver ces infos ? Il y a t'il autre chose ?


----------



## lifenight (1 Mars 2007)

Le look du nouvel apercu et d'autres applications ne colle pas avec le reste, j'imagine que aqua c'est fini


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

Et pour les softs qui viennent tout juste de passer à Aqua, ça va se passer comment ?
On va encore se traîner avec des applis pas intégrées à MacOS ? :mouais:
J'imagine que les développeurs ne vont pas tout refaire pour Core Image d'un claquement de doigt...


----------



## maousse (1 Mars 2007)

il y aura de toutes façons du travail. Ne serait-ce que pour profiter l'indépendance vis-a-vis de la résolution à l'écran (refaire les icônes, graphiques non-standards....)

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les applications ne fonctionneront pas.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai, &#231;a, aqua &#231;a rime ? 

Peut-&#234;tre que si nouvelle interface il y a (je ne parle pas de Core Animation, mais juste du "look"), ce sera davantage un lifting qu'un changement total, ce qui pourrait permettre aux d&#233;veloppeurs de modifier facilement leurs softs. Peut-on m&#234;me imaginer dans ce cas que cela se fasse de fa&#231;on automatique selon que le soft tourne sur Tiger ou Leopard ?


----------



## Manu (1 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un par contre pourrait faire un résumer sur ce que l'on sait réellement des nouveautés (autres que citées par Steve) ?
> 
> J'ai vu qu'il est apparemment sur qu'il y aura des onglets dans le finder et les bibliotheques iLife... Où trouver ces infos ? Il y a t'il autre chose ?



Seuls les développeurs comme moi le pouvons. Mais nous sommes soumis à la NDA (Accord de non divulgation).


----------



## Nicky Larson (1 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Et sinon je dirais que si Apple sort un nouveau OS X sans remodeler l'apparence &#231;a fera effectivement un remake de Panther &#224; Tiger avec des gadgets et petits fonctions de plus...


C'est plut&#244;t le contraire, si Leopard ne faisait que remodeler l'apparence, l&#224; &#231;a serait un 'remake' de panther ou tiger.


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Mars 2007)

Si la nouveauté principale de Leopard est l'usage de core anim, le pb viendra de ce que cette technologie est intel only...
Quid alors des G5 et G4 ?  
On peut imaginer qu'apple ai développé ue soft qui "émule" un intel qur un G4 ou 5, pour faire fonctionner (un peu) core anim, mais j'en doute. 

Si il faut de nouvelles applis pour en tirer parti (au hasard, ilife 07 et iworks 07?) alors quid de ces softs sur la série G , même avec leopard ?:mouais: 

Si Leopard pêrmettait d'utiliser le multi touch (et tiger le permet déjà, en fait, vu le scrolling sur le touchpad des portables... ), cela ne serait utile que sur de nouvelles machines, une fonction "dormante" comme il en existe tant d'autres dans nos machines (inkwell, la synthèse vocale que je dois être un des rare à utiliser, la commande vocale... ha; dire "open windows" ou "open file geology", "launch keynote" et voir la tronche de l'auditoire lorsque tout s'affiche au videoprojecteur... on se prendrait pour Mr Spock!:rateau: )... 

Il se pourrait même que l'iphone devienne une espéce de télécommande, un "touchpad" sans fil permettant le controle accessoire de fonctions par glisser/deposer dans le futur Leopard... Une mini tablette graphique permettant, par exemple, de feuilleter rapîdement ses catalogues itunes d'une main (ou d'un doigt) discret...  

Mais encore une fois je vois la série G mal partie pour profiter à 100 % de Leopard... Et si ce dernier, dans le plus pur esprit apple, exige un tryptique nouvelle machine/nouveau soft/nouveau systéme, alors on va avoir un problème économique...:love: 

Quant à dire _"Un changement trop radical des habitudes des utilisateurs n'est pas forcément compatible avec un succès commercial..."_, c'est oublier que c'est précisément ce qu'a accompli l'équipe historique du mac de 84... Et le monde entier à suivi (sinon, on en serait encore à des interfaces en ligne de commande, avec des lignes vertes sur fond noir, que certains affectionnent encore (les amoureux du terminal , les transis de LaTEX , les adorateurs du Pingu ...)).

On peut avoir un écran tactile même sur un ordinateur fixe, HP l'avait montré il y a longtemps, ils y reviennent aujourd'hui... Et certains ici doivent même se souvenir d'une exception française hilarante dans ce domaine, le TO7 et son "crayon optique" qui fit les beaux jours rolleyes: ) d'une génération d'élèves dans les écoles et les colléges des années 80...


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Si la nouveauté principale de Leopard est l'usage de core anim, le pb viendra de ce que cette technologie est intel only...


Euh non pas vraiment...
Core Animation n'a rien à voir avec le processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2007)

iota a dit:


> Euh non pas vraiment...
> Core Animation n'a rien à voir avec le processeur.
> 
> @+
> iota


Effectivement. Si ça coince niveau matos, ça sera plutôt avec la carte graphique.


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement. Si ça coince niveau matos, ça sera plutôt avec la carte graphique.


Oui.

Au passage je rappelle que Core Animation fonctionne sur toutes les machines compatibles Core Image. 

@+
iota


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2007)

pourra t'on regler les effets (meme sur une machine puissante) et dire: ca je veux pas (parce que ca ralenti quand meme un peu la machine, par ce que c'est moche/pas a son gout, etc...)
Ca, c'est quelque chose qui manque... meme si j'en ai pas vraiment besoin.
Imaginez la meme chose pour Dash... qui ne plait pas du tout a certains. Apple devrait proposer un moyen de desactiver les fonctions tres tres gadget (ou non). Ca coute rien, mais ca plait au client


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2007)

Bien d'accord. Mais si c'est comme pour Tiger, c'est Apple qui d&#233;cide ce qui est bon pour le client ...


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2007)

C'est bien pour ca que je suggere l'idée d'une prefpane dediée


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2007)

bien d'accord (comme bompi )
mais l'existence même d'un tel panneau de préférences admettrait que ces fonctionnalités sont du pur gadget.
pas bon.
surtout avec slogan comme : "leopard. 200 nouveautés"
s'il faut 200 préférences pour toutes les annuler, ça n'ira pas loin


----------



## sweetgabou (2 Mars 2007)

Savez-vous si ils vont implanter OS X LEOPARD dans les IMAC disponibles pr&#233;sentements?


----------



## sweetgabou (2 Mars 2007)

Question vraiment imbécile sans doute, je suis un utilisateur PC depuis longtemps et je n'avais jamais même songé à passer au MAC, mias je suis de plus en plus interessé par le montage et école oblige, je me munirai d'un MAC prochainement. À quand la date de sortie de ce fameux Mac OS X Leopard? Je vis en Amérique du Nord, est-ce les mêmes dates?

Merci de m'informer car je commence à m'impatienter j'ai hâte d'avoir ce nouveau joujou!


(jai p-e repeter le message, c'est que je ne le voyais pas j'ai voulu m'assurer qu'il soit bien lancé)


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Mars 2007)

Mouai... un remake de jaguar à Panther coté apparence si Léopard change visuellement ...

Je pense ça légitime, il faut aller plus loin que réhabiller les fenètres, le core animation contribura à ce changement couplé à un nouveau Finder ce sera parfait ... Il faut que TOUT suive là... Et si l'interface change pas, vu les quelques modifs que j'ai vu sur la Beta cela ne ressemblera plus à rien l'interface graphique sera disparate et du grand n'importe quoi...

Manu : Tu peux juste nous dire (ayant la dernière beta qui n'a rien d'exceptionnel pour moi ^^) que Léopard va tout déchirer et que l'on peut vraiment faire confiance à Apple sur les secrets ? C'est pas trop demander ça ? ^^ 

Donc si je comprend bien mon iMac sera compatible avec tous les effets core animation de Léopard ? Ca ramera pas trop ?


----------



## HmJ (2 Mars 2007)

Le but de Core animation, c'est de faire porter le chapeau plus seulement sur le processeur, mais egalement sur la carte graphique. Donc au pire ca ne change pas, au mieux ca va plus vite


----------



## Tarul (2 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le but de Core animation, c'est de faire porter le chapeau plus seulement sur le processeur, mais egalement sur la carte graphique. Donc au pire ca ne change pas, au mieux ca va plus vite



mais n'est-ce pas déjà le cas à l'heure actuelle??? :mouais:
Il me semblait que mac os X était le premier système d'exploitation qui justement utilisais les ressources de la carte graphique pour l'affichage.


----------



## HmJ (2 Mars 2007)

Oui, Core Image par exemple est un framework qui va en ce sens, et XP en sera prive de toute facon. Mais entre l'annonce et la sortie d'un framework + applications optimisees... Cf Aperture, premiere application a en tirer partie. Pourtant, on est encore loin de beneficier rellement de cette belle techologie, hors papier


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2007)

Salut.



Tarul a dit:


> mais n'est-ce pas d&#233;j&#224; le cas &#224; l'heure actuelle??? :mouais:
> Il me semblait que mac os X &#233;tait le premier syst&#232;me d'exploitation qui justement utilisais les ressources de la carte graphique pour l'affichage.


Oui, pour le rendu de l'affichage.
Core Animation d&#233;porte les calculs li&#233;s aux animations (d&#233;formations des &#233;l&#233;ments graphiques, d&#233;placement, rotation etc...) vers le processeur graphique (&#224; la mani&#232;re de ce que fait Aero).

Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre 

@+
iota


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Mars 2007)

Oui mais donc sur un iMac G5 avec une carte 5200 FX 64 Vram ça va ramer !


----------



## HmJ (2 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, cette carte n'est pas taillee pour ce genre de chose. La delegation de boulot au GPU n'est pas sans contre-partie, occupation de la bande passante par exemple. Donc, peu de gains a esperer, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que tout va ramer


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Oui mais donc sur un iMac G5 avec une carte 5200 FX 64 Vram ça va ramer !


Pas forcément...
C'est à testé, mais Core Animation ne nécessite pas une carte graphique dernier cri.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2007)

est ce que la close de confientialité de manu l'empeche de nous dire si core animation tourne sur des machines actuelles/modestes ?? 

si oui pas de probleme, je comprendrais mon pere bosse avec des closes de confidentialité de folie et j'ai l'habitude :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Mars 2007)

pourquoi ? il fait quoi ton papa ?


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> pourquoi ? il fait quoi ton papa ?



c'est secret :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2007)

Il bosse chez Apple  
Et lui non plus ne peut pas te dire le support de Core Animation sur quelles machines?


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2007)

lol non rien a voir, car sinin je l'aurais deja cuisiné


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Mars 2007)

Punaise vivement que je change mon iMac G5 20" contre un 24" !! Pas avant début 2008 je pense... A ce moment là j'aurais une putain de carte qui supportera tout lol

Mais franchement vu que l'iMac G5 était "core animation" ready je pense quand même que je profiterais de tous les effets comme je profite déjà de tous les effets de Tiger actuellement (même si je peux pas mettre 2 widgets d'un coup sinon les effets rament alors qu'un seul ça va ^^)...

Bref, vivement mon nouvel iMac grand format Léopard Ready


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2007)

Et oui, attendons encore 1-2 mois puisque la nouvelle génération de monstres NVidia / ATI arrive  (alors je vous dis pas, avec Leopard et tout et tout... ).


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Un changement trop radical des habitudes des utilisateurs n'est pas forcément compatible avec un succès commercial...



Non, pas du tout. IL suffit de s'habituer, et de ne pas se mettre un bandeau devant les yeux pour tout ce qui est nouveautés. L'évolution de l'informatique et de la technique semble inéluctable et donc, ça ne sert à rien de dire ; "ce qui est nouveau, c'est souvent nul"... Comme te l'as dit Dr Fatalis, le mac de 1984 était une  nouveauté incroyable dans l'informatique. La Wii de Nintendo améliore, ou au moins, offre la possibilité d'une nouvelle technique de jue, plus proche de la réalité. C'est assez révolitionnaire, c'est nouveau, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que c'est nul..  



joeldu18cher a dit:


> bon ya pas de nouvelles sur des builds de leopard ? on ne voit rien , on ne sait rien ... bref, ça va être une version super mineure de mac osx ...?
> time machine ... oui bon
> spaces , exposé approfondi... bon ..
> boot camp amélioré je pense aussi ... (meuh bon vista est cher ..)
> et sinon? interface ? personnalisation? finder ? je ne sais ... on a plein de super idées ici à notre petit niveau ,et les genies de cupertino ne font rien



Certes, nous ne savons rien. Mais il ne faut quand même pas dire que les gars d'Apple ne font rien. Rien d'important n'a été dévoilé. Fou serait celui qui penserait que 10.5 serait la version que S. Jobs nous a présenté en août dernier. Il en a mis plein les yeux avec deux-trois nouveautés, pas mal certes, mais qui n'ont rien d'extraordinaires. Les gars de chez Apple ont des idées, et il est certain que celles-ci vont être implantés dans la version finale de Léopard. Core Animation va permettre d'avoir une nouvelle vision de l'utilisation de l'interface graphique. Là est basé la grosse nouveauté de Léopard. Ce que vous avez vu n'est donc encore que le début. Il faut attendre.




cookie a dit:


> Concernant le finder, on sait déjà qu'il y aura des onglets et la possibilité de consulter sa bibliothèque itunes et iphoto directement depuis la fenêtre du Finder



Tu le sais comment, ça ?
Peux tu donner ta source, s'il te plait ?


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

oui, et toi aussi tu sais comment que ce sera Core Animation LA grosse nouveaut&#233; de Leopard ? tu es un membe ADC ? ou tu es medium ?
bon d'accord, on se doute que ce sera une des grosses am&#233;liorations mais de l&#224; &#224; l'affirmer ... 
il n'y a qu'un pas que je ne franchirai pas


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, et toi aussi tu sais comment que ce sera Core Animation LA grosse nouveauté de Leopard ? tu es un membe ADC ? ou tu es medium ?
> bon d'accord, on se doute que ce sera une des grosses améliorations mais de là à l'affirmer ...
> il n'y a qu'un pas que je ne franchirai pas




Je le sais.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2007)

Tu vas parler ordure!


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2007)

A mon avis, ca va pas etre ca la grosse nouveauté 
Il y a aussi CoreData dans toutes les apps...
Parceque si on espere une nouveau Finder, meme s'il dechire "sa-race-qui-tue", bah, on va pas aller bien loin. Apple promet un OS full 64bits. Aux develloppeurs de se debrouiller avec ca. Une optimisation pour les DualCore? car toutes les nouvelles machines sont DC...
bref, CoreAnimation, c'est gentil, mais meme avec Illuminous, bof bof


----------



## cookie (3 Mars 2007)

> Tu le sais comment, ça ?
> Peux tu donner ta source, s'il te plait ?



On en a parlé ici même. De plus il y a eu pas mal de screenshots qui ont circulé sur le net et sur différents sites de rumeur.

Si ta question était plutôt "as-tu une build de Léopard (légale ou pas)", ma réponse est non. Je ne suis pas développer de logiciel et ce n'est pas trop mon genre de risquer de bousiller un mac avec une version douteuse de mac osX  

Plus sérieusement, ce serait sympa de faire un sujet ou on référencerait tout se qu'on sait déjà sur Léopard. Se que Steve a bien voulu nous dire mais aussi se que l'on a fini par apprendre (grâce ou plutôt à cause des développeurs peu scrupuleux qui n'ont pas respecté leur charte avec Apple).


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

on parle de quoi là je suis plus trop :rateau:
des onglets dans le finer ? c'est ça
si oui, je me souviens bien avoir vu des scrennshots qui étaient des beaux fakes
ainsi que les vidéos, toutes des fakes
si c'est à ça que tu fais allusion ...


----------



## cookie (3 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on parle de quoi là je suis plus trop :rateau:
> des onglets dans le finer ? c'est ça
> si oui, je me souviens bien avoir vu des scrennshots qui étaient des beaux fakes
> ainsi que les vidéos, toutes des fakes
> si c'est à ça que tu fais allusion ...



Oui, je je parle aussi de pouvoir accéder directement à la bibliothèque iTunes ou iPhoto depuis le Finder. Maintenant, fake ou pas...


----------



## xao85 (4 Mars 2007)

Moi j'espère que c'est pas un fake


----------



## greggorynque (4 Mars 2007)

Moi j'espere que manu pourra repondre a ma question sans violer la chartre... 

Concernant core animation, c'est d'ailleurs lui qui a dit sans rien spoiler que ce serais a la base d'un "eventuel" renouveau graphique...

A forec de peut etre peut etre ......


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2007)

il y a "Illuminous" qui a deja fait parlé de lui. Une interface revu niveau design (et ergonomie  ) Noir a reflet, enfin, c'est ce qui en etait sorti. C'est sur que si CoreAnimation fonctionne correctement D) y'a de fortes chances de le voir partout


----------



## yret (4 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi j'espere que manu pourra repondre a ma question sans violer la chartre...



la cathédrale ? ... à moins que ce ne soit la "charte"...:rateau:


----------



## chupastar (4 Mars 2007)

Mais &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de s'&#233;nerver...


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bon je suis plus trop maintenant :rateau:
> C'est vrai ou pas
> Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques mois, des screenshots avec des onglets dans le finder sont sortis, et il s'est av&#233;r&#233; et v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'ils &#233;taient tous des fakes.
> Peut-&#234;tre qu'entre temps apple a int&#233;gr&#233; cette possibilit&#233; dans ses nouvelle builds mais ne les poss&#233;dant pas, je me base sur ce que j'ai lu.
> ...


----------



## lifenight (4 Mars 2007)

Je pensais aussi que la gestion des onglets sur le finder était vraie  ce serait dommage que ce ne soit pas le cas, peut être qu'apple a prévu d'autres choses pour nous faciliter la vie


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2007)

Bien quand on me dis que toutes les videos sur l&#233;opard (ce que j'ai compris) &#233;taient des fakes &#231;a m'&#233;nerve oui... d&#233;sol&#233;.

Pour les onglets, effectivement, il n'y a que &#231;a qui n'existe pas dans les build et donc les videos sur les onlgets sont des fakes ou alors une version parallele de L&#233;opard interne &#224; Apple peut-&#234;tre...

Mais jusqu'a pr&#233;sent toutes les autres vid&#233;os sont vraies... (recherches au sein des applications et menus, cr&#233;ation d'une fen&#232;tre par onglet glissage avec animation dans safari 3 etc etc...).

D&#233;sol&#233; de m'&#234;tre emport&#233; mais bon le message se voulait en le lisant g&#233;n&#233;raliste sur les vid&#233;os concernant L&#233;opard &#224; mon sens.


bon, voil&#224;...c'est beaucoup mieux ainsi ...
yret
mod&#233;rateur


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2007)

Les d&#233;tails en anglais de la nouvelle build :

http://loop.worldofapple.com/archives/2007/03/02/build-9a377a-of-leopard-reaches-adc-members/

http://www.deliciousmacs.com/changes-in-leopard-since-9a343/


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2007)

Heu une question : combien coûtera Léopard d'ailleurs ?

OS X à sa sortie à toujours coûté 179 euros ... Donc ?


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

Bah, l'euro est fort, vous devriez bien vous en tirer


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Exact ! faut rester zen, si t'as pas passé un bon week-end, pas la peine de te venger ici !  et *le minimum est de rester poli ...*


Venant de la part d'une personne qui possède un avatar qui fait un doigt à tout le monde, je prends ça pour de l'humour


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Heu une question : combien coûtera Léopard d'ailleurs ?
> 
> OS X à sa sortie à toujours coûté 179 euros ... Donc ?



Tiger à coûté 129.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2007)

Et Panther 139&#8364;.


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

Pour les possesseurs de macs r&#233;cents il y avait une offre de mise &#224; jour d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs non ?


----------



## chounim (5 Mars 2007)

Si tu a achet&#233; ton mac ou tiger une semaine ou 2 avant la sortie de l&#233;opard, tu auras surement une r&#233;duction du prix de l&#233;opard...
a confirmer pour le laps de temps entre ton achat et la sortie du nouvel os...
C'&#233;tait comme ca avant, rien n'empeche apple d'arr&#233;ter ce proc&#233;d&#233;...
on verra...


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2007)

Leopard 9A377a


----------



## UnAm (5 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Leopard 9A377a



rolala, c'est tellement laid l'aperçu de l'onglet dans Safari!... J'ose espérer que ce soit un fake


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> rolala, c'est tellement laid l'aperçu de l'onglet dans Safari!... J'ose espérer que ce soit un fake



on se fiche que cela soit beau ou pas .. si IE 7 le fait .. safari le fait   :rateau:


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> rolala, c'est tellement laid l'aperçu de l'onglet dans Safari!... J'ose espérer que ce soit un fake



C'est pas un fake malheureusement ...


----------



## chupastar (5 Mars 2007)

C'est moche mais c'est pratique. Quoi que...


----------



## tarabeich (5 Mars 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est moche mais c'est pratique. Quoi que...



C'est surtout moche !

Et c'est pas du tout en harmonie avec le reste !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> C'est surtout moche !
> 
> Et c'est pas du tout en harmonie avec le reste !


Ils ont encore le temps d'harmoniser tout ça.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2007)

Il y a &#231;a sur Opera depuis un moment et je trouve que c'est plus encombrant qu'autre chose.


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2007)

l'image descend simplement sous l'onglet, c'est plutôt classe...

c'est le fond jaunasse qui vous gène ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a ça sur Opera depuis un moment et je trouve que c'est plus encombrant qu'autre chose.



si on peut appeler la preview avec le menu contextuel ou une touche clavier, c'est bien pratique.
mais en permanence, ça risque d'être aussi fatigant que le gonflement du dock....


----------



## cookie (5 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont encore le temps d'harmoniser tout ça.



J'espère !

Sinon, dans le principe, je trouve ça vraiment sympa et pratique


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2007)

sur Opera il y a un delai, c'est mieux fait, Ok, mais bon, ca peut etre pratique quand y'a tout (trop) plein d'onglets ouverts  
De toute facon, a voir les captures, c'est pas du tout harmonisé , donc on a encore le temps de voir venir, a mon avis


----------



## gutiero (6 Mars 2007)

La barre d'adresse est personnalisable et celui qui ne veut pas 'gâcher' le métal brossé de Safari sait ce qu'il lui restera à faire.


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Mars 2007)

Je sais pas vous mais moi quand je vois l'interface de la section itune ipod ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/

ça sent le style même de la nouvelle interface graphique de léopard !


----------



## Tarul (6 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je sais pas vous mais moi quand je vois l'interface de la section itune ipod ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/
> 
> ça sent le style même de la nouvelle interface graphique de léopard !



j'adore cette traduction dans les pages de l'appletv : 





> Aucune caution de personnalité publique.




En tout cas et comme d'autres, j'espère qu'il vont réharmoniser l'interface utilisateur de léopard.


----------



## cookie (6 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je sais pas vous mais moi quand je vois l'interface de la section itune ipod ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/
> 
> ça sent le style même de la nouvelle interface graphique de léopard !



Oui,tout à fait et la page d'accueil du site US aussi : http://www.apple.com/

Je suppose qu'on va avoir droit à un nouveau site lors de la sortie de Léopard. Ce serait plutôt bien que l'interface soit un peu plus unifiée (comme osX d'ailleurs).


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

Trop sombre &#224; mon go&#251;t : avec SpaceShifter j'ai essay&#233; quelques temps le th&#232;me "GarageBand", tr&#232;s sombre (comme l'interface de l'application) et j'ai trouv&#233; difficile de passer mes dix heures quotidiennes devant l'&#233;cran sans fatiguer.
Avec l'interface Aqua Pro de mon PowerBook, c'est parfait : mes globes oculaires fr&#233;tillent d'aise ...

De temps en temps, je passe en inverse vid&#233;o parce que c'est rigolo mais bon.


----------



## trevise (6 Mars 2007)

Pour l'aper&#231;u des onglets, il y a une extension sympa sous Firefox : cooliris. Elle permet de faire une preview de n'importe quel lien internet pr&#233;sent sur une page rien qu'en passant la souris dessus. Tr&#232;s sympa et plus puissant qu'un simple aper&#231;u des onglets.


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Pour l'aperçu des onglets, il y a une extension sympa sous Firefox : cooliris. Elle permet de faire une preview de n'importe quel lien internet présent sur une page rien qu'en passant la souris dessus. Très sympa et plus puissant qu'un simple aperçu des onglets.



en parlant de preview et d'extension pour firefox
il y en a une géniale qui affiche une page miniature à côté des liens donnés par un moteur de recherche comme google
son nom ? BetterSearch


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

C'est fou ce que c'est utile ...
&#199;a d&#233;pense de la bande passante et cela fatigue les serveurs pour rien, ce biniou-l&#224;.
Car quand on regarde ton exemple, &#231;a fait un peu de couleur mais cela n'indique en rien que l'on a trouv&#233; (ou non) une information pertinente.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2007)

Un autre truc sympa qu'il pourrait y avoir dans Safari est l'effet cube quand on passe d'un onglet &#224; un autre. Il existe d&#233;j&#224; une extension pour Firefox, qui n'est vraiment op&#233;rationnelle que sous Windows malheureusement, Tab Effect, qui permet cela. Ca ne sert &#224; rien mais c'est vachement fun.


----------



## chounim (6 Mars 2007)

:rateau: Y'en a qui vont se pleindre comme quoi ton cube est trop lent ! huhu


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

Avec mes 7-8 fen&#234;tres de 5 &#224; 10 onglets chacunes, je me vois bien avec &#231;a : &#224; la fin de la journ&#233;e j'aurais des yeux &#224; la Marty Feldman.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2007)

chounim a dit:


> :rateau: Y'en a qui vont se pleindre comme quoi ton cube est trop lent ! huhu


Bah, tu sais : les PC  sous XP du boulot sur lesquels on a install&#233; cette extension ne sont pas des foudres de guerre, au contraire. Et le cube n'est pas lent.


----------



## trevise (6 Mars 2007)

J'ai testé Tabeffect, effectivement :
- c'est joli
- ça ne sert à rien
- c'est gavant à la longue 

Sinon, l'avantage de cooliris, c'est qu'on a une preview en grande taille, ce qui permet de lire ce qu'il y a dans la page sans cliquer sur le lien. On peut même cliquer sur un lien dans la page de preview ! c'est vraiment étonnant et extrêmement pratique.

Bref, une chose que j'ai constaté en faisant mumuse avec les extensions de Firefox : si ça ne sert à rien, on ne s'en sert pas, même si c'est joli. Et je crois que c'est aussi exactement la philosophie d'Apple : ne pas faire d'effets gratuits si ça n'a pas d'utilité pratique (cf les menus de l'Ipod, très basiques par rapport à ce qui se fait ailleurs, mais tellement plus pratiques).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2007)

trevise a dit:


> J'ai test&#233; Tabeffect, effectivement :
> - c'est joli
> - &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien
> - c'est gavant &#224; la longue


Tu l'as test&#233; sous Windows ?


----------



## trevise (6 Mars 2007)

Sous Windows XP, effectivement (au boulot, ça s'appelle de la veille technologique : en clair, tester des machins rigolos pendant le temps de travail ).


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Mars 2007)

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas l'interface trop sombre je dirais comme toujours : les goûts et les couleurs ^^

Mais il faut voir une chose (ou plusieurs) :

1/ Vu l'esthétique des sites d'apple et ce que l'on commence à voir des boutons et autre graphismes de la beta de Léopard, on peut en déduire une interface noire.
2/ Je trouve ça génial car c'est sobre et élégant.
3/ Vu le temps de développement j'espère qu'Apple laissera en fait la possibilité de garder l'interface de Tiger (j'en suis presque convaincu) comme sous windows en mode (classic 98).
3/ L'interface sera certainement noire oui et je vais adorer !!!!!...


----------



## cookie (6 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas l'interface trop sombre je dirais comme toujours : les goûts et les couleurs ^^
> 
> Mais il faut voir une chose (ou plusieurs) :
> 
> ...




Tu viens de résumer en 4 phrases  (oui parce que après 3 c'est 4 ;-) ) se que je pense


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

En l'occurrence, je ne faisais pas allusion &#224; l'esth&#233;tique mais &#224; la fatigue. Fixer un &#233;cran avec une majorit&#233; de gris perle me fatigue nettement moins qu'un &#233;cran avec une majorit&#233; de noir.


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas l'interface trop sombre je dirais comme toujours : les goûts et les couleurs ^^
> 
> Mais il faut voir une chose (ou plusieurs) :
> 
> ...



je serais vraiment très ravi que tu dises vrai 
j'adore le blanc de tiger, mais il faut avouer que passer toute la nuit devant un écran blanc (même avec la luminosité au minimum), le lendemain tu as les yeux qui brûlent 

et si apparition d'une interface noire il y a, pourquoi pas des mac de couleur noire ? un imac par exemple, pour aller avec ?


----------



## tarabeich (6 Mars 2007)

JE suis en train de faire un test.
J'ai inversé les couleurs. (dans préférences système: accès universel: blanc sur noir)
Du coup la dominante blanche se transforme en noire.

Eh ben ça fait très bizzarre mais c'est vrai que c'est plus chic.

Quant au douleurs occulaires, je ne peux pas vous dire ça fait que 10 minutes !


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> JE suis en train de faire un test.
> J'ai invers&#233; les couleurs. (dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me: acc&#232;s universel: blanc sur noir)
> Du coup la dominante blanche se transforme en noire.
> 
> ...




how how how ! j'avais jamais vu &#231;a ! c'est escellent
mais c'est un peu le bordel quand m&#234;me 
c'est vraiment attroce, essayer de lancer front row pour voir


----------



## UnAm (6 Mars 2007)

Sauf que le truc, avec un &#233;cran &#224; fond noir (enfin, interface "noire" quoi)... &#231;a pompe plus d'&#233;nergie... & que du coup, pour les laptop, c'est moins bien 

mais bon... we'll see.


----------



## cookie (7 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Sauf que le truc, avec un écran à fond noir (enfin, interface "noire" quoi)... ça pompe plus d'énergie... & que du coup, pour les laptop, c'est moins bien
> 
> mais bon... we'll see.



Ce n'est pas l'inverse ?
Un écran noir consomme peu d'énergie puisque c'est comme s'il était éteint non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mars 2007)

Non sur un &#233;cran LCD:
il est r&#233;tro&#233;clair&#233; par une lumi&#232;re blanche, les cristaux liquides servent de caches,
pour faire du noir, il faut activ&#233; les couches de rouge, vert & bleu
et &#224; chaque fois &#231;a consomme


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

pour les anxieux à propos des new features de leopard qu'on a toujours pas vu dans les beta : le WOZ  à dit :
_
*« *Des betas internes de Mac OS X.5 fonctionnent vraiment bien et possèdent de nouvelles fonctionnalités que j'aimerais vous faire partager et vous en remplir l'esprit... Mais je ne peux pas !* »

*_(source)

vous voilà un peu rassuré ?


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2007)

bof.

Mais M.Wozniak, il fait quoi, au juste ? Il d&#233;ambule dans les locaux de Cupertino pour le fun ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mars 2007)

Oui il d&#233;ambule dans les couloirs de Cupertino, mais pour le fun il le fait en Segway


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2007)

En fait ce qui va &#234;tre sympa et j'en mets ma main virtuelle a couper, c'est que cela va &#234;tre une version qui va &#234;tre ce que le hub num&#233;rique du futur sera.
et je suis quasiment s&#251;r que les b&#233;t&#224;s qui circulent sont des b&#233;t&#224;s brid&#233;es et que les principales innovations seront present&#233;es lors de la wwdc.


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2007)

je pense que Woz doit quand meme etre mis au courant, meme s'il ne fait plus parti d'Apple, il doit - encore - avoir certains privilieges 
Apres, ca veut dire quoi une beta qui tourne bien?


----------



## UnAm (7 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> bof.
> 
> Mais M.Wozniak, il fait quoi, au juste ? Il déambule dans les locaux de Cupertino pour le fun ?



il teste aussi l'iPhone 7 mois avant tout le monde


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Mars 2007)

Ca confirme bien le fait qu'il existe une (des ?) beta interne &#224; Apple en parall&#232;le... Ce qui veut dire que la nouvelle interface graphique existe bel et bien que chez Apple au vu des diverses "preuves" des B&#233;ta d&#233;veloppeurs brid&#233;e graphiquement comme le disait PC impact ou d'autres sites (ainsi que moi m&#234;me ayant vu des bribes de nouvelles choses graphiques de L&#233;opard d&#233;veloppeur).

Bref que du bon nous attend voir m&#234;me pire encore.

Je suis trop optimiste pour penser qu'Apple va TOUT mais absolument TOUT d&#233;chirer avec leurs nouveaut&#233;s (syst&#232;me, logiciel et materiel !) Tout va marche ensemble dans une r&#233;volution informatique comme on l'a toujours connu gr&#226;ce &#224; Apple !


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Ca confirme bien le fait qu'il existe une (des ?) beta interne à Apple en parallèle... Ce qui veut dire que la nouvelle interface graphique existe bel et bien que chez Apple au vu des diverses "preuves" des Béta développeurs bridée graphiquement comme le disait PC impact ou d'autres sites (ainsi que moi même ayant vu des bribes de nouvelles choses graphiques de Léopard développeur).
> 
> Bref que du bon nous attend voir même pire encore.
> 
> Je suis trop optimiste pour penser qu'Apple va TOUT mais absolument TOUT déchirer avec leurs nouveautés (système, logiciel et materiel !) Tout va marche ensemble dans une révolution informatique comme on l'a toujours connu grâce à Apple !



j'espère de tout mon coeur et de toutes mes tripes que tu dises vai 
mais je n'en doute pas non plus une seconde


----------



## xao85 (7 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Ca confirme bien le fait qu'il existe une (des ?) beta interne à Apple en parallèle... Ce qui veut dire que la nouvelle interface graphique existe bel et bien que chez Apple au vu des diverses "preuves" des Béta développeurs bridée graphiquement comme le disait PC impact ou d'autres sites (ainsi que moi même ayant vu des bribes de nouvelles choses graphiques de Léopard développeur).
> 
> Bref que du bon nous attend voir même pire encore.
> 
> Je suis trop optimiste pour penser qu'Apple va TOUT mais absolument TOUT déchirer avec leurs nouveautés (système, logiciel et materiel !) Tout va marche ensemble dans une révolution informatique comme on l'a toujours connu grâce à Apple !



Ton optimisme est grand, fais attention à la chute!!!  
Je souhaite comme toi, toute ces choses mais ne nous affolons pas... On risque d'être déçu sinon. :rose:


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Mars 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, le silence d'apple relativement est facile &#224; interpr&#233;ter:
- soit ils sont dans la merde.
- soit &#231;a va &#234;tre &#233;norme (comme l'iPhone) et ils vont creuser l'&#233;cart technologique.

Mais il n'y aura pas de petite avanc&#233;e, &#231;a sera tout o&#249; rien.


----------



## arcank (7 Mars 2007)

Pour l'affichage des onglts, j'utilise Safari Stand.
Ca donne un truc comme ca




Bon, ca prend de la place sur la page, mais comme avec macge ya deux bandes oranges, tant qu'à faire !


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2007)

Je vous trouve marrants. Comment entrer en fusion en n'ayant aucune (aucune !) v&#233;ritable information. Juste un bout de phrase de Steve W.
Marrants, je vous dit.

Je table sur quelques bonnes innovations, quand m&#234;me, mais de l&#224; &#224; envisager la r&#233;volution ...


----------



## UnAm (7 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je vous trouve marrants. Comment entrer en fusion en n'ayant aucune (aucune !) véritable information. Juste un bout de phrase de Steve W.
> Marrants, je vous dit.
> 
> Je table sur quelques bonnes innovations, quand même, mais de là à envisager la révolution ...



maieuuuuuuh! laisse nous rêver 

@arcank: oui, y a un truc qui s'appelle Shaft aussi... pas mal dans le genre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

j'ai vu &#231;a sur un topic "D'apr&#232;s ce que je sais, la r&#233;solution des icones passerait de 128 x 128 pour Tiger &#224; 512 x 512 dans Leopard, on est toujours loin des 1200." est-ce vrai ? Tous les ic&#244;nes tiger vont devenir flou en l&#233;opard comme les icones mac os 9 dans mac os X ???


----------



## maousse (8 Mars 2007)

A priori, pas si l'on utilise une r&#233;solution d'affichage de 72dpi comme c'est la cas pour tiger et autres pour l'instant. Ce probl&#232;me se pr&#233;sentera lorsque l'on voudra augmenter cette r&#233;solution, et jouer avec les diff&#233;rents niveau de "zoom" de l'interface. Ou avec de nouveau &#233;crans avec une plus forte densit&#233; de pixels au m^2. Enfin bref, on verra cela dans quelques temps.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je vous trouve marrants. Comment entrer en fusion en n'ayant aucune (aucune !) véritable information. Juste un bout de phrase de Steve W.
> Marrants, je vous dit.


Y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien.


----------



## ficelle (8 Mars 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> - soit ils sont dans la merde.
> - soit ça va être énorme (comme l'iPhone) et ils vont creuser l'écart technologique.



[air méfiant]






[/air méfiant]


----------



## Tetsu (8 Mars 2007)

Bertrand Serlet qui, d'ailleurs, a un accent franchouillard bien pourri..

" Lasteuh yire ate ze d&#233;velopeurz conf&#233;rence, we soukt zat oui coulde m&#233;&#239;ke euh litteul **** aufe feune ende oui se&#239;de : Raidemonde, starte your phtocopieurz ! " 

  :bebe:


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mars 2007)

Il serait étonnant que Leopard soit rellement "révolutionnaire" tout en restant compatible avec les machines existantes (intel et ppc).
La seule possibilité serait de repenser l'interface homme/machine, de changer les habitudes (difficile!), comme par exemple avec l'idée (et l'échec cuisant) de l'open-doc dans le passé... Qui se risquer, par exemple, à en finir avec les fénêtres et menus pour inventer mieux ?

Leopard apportera des améliorations, des effets (genre "roue de la fortune" à la iphone), des bases pour le traitement du tactile (+ tard...) de nouveaux softs ou extensions, quelques nouveautés (du genre time machine... utile mais bof pour l'utilisateur non pro), la prise en charge des ibidules (phone, pod, TV...) et un  graphisme à déchirer sa race (tout en réclamant de la RAM...), mais pour une révolution... 

Si il nous apporte tout cela sans bug et avec la même sécurité, ce sera déjà bien...

J'ai bien peur que l'on se retrouve fort déçu avec, en fin de compte, la même évolution qu'entre Panther et Tiger... 
Utile mais pas indispensable.
Du mieux mais pas de quoi s'immoler par le feu tel un bonze de la pomme...


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai que s'ils etaient capable de pondre un truc qui deconne un poil moins (les bords qui redeviennent carrés tout d'un coup)... etc, ca serai, plus mieux 
Apres, c'est toi qui choisi de changer de systeme , pas Apple.. quoique :mouais:


----------



## Max77 (9 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Il serait étonnant que Leopard soit rellement "révolutionnaire" tout en restant compatible avec les machines existantes (intel et ppc).
> La seule possibilité serait de repenser l'interface homme/machine, de changer les habitudes (difficile!), comme par exemple avec l'idée (et l'échec cuisant) de l'open-doc dans le passé... Qui se risquer, par exemple, à en finir avec les fénêtres et menus pour inventer mieux ?
> 
> Leopard apportera des améliorations, des effets (genre "roue de la fortune" à la iphone), des bases pour le traitement du tactile (+ tard...) de nouveaux softs ou extensions, quelques nouveautés (du genre time machine... utile mais bof pour l'utilisateur non pro), la prise en charge des ibidules (phone, pod, TV...) et un  graphisme à déchirer sa race (tout en réclamant de la RAM...), mais pour une révolution...
> ...



Exactement.


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

loin d'&#234;tre d'accord mais attendons


----------



## doctor maybe (9 Mars 2007)

C'est la premiére fois que je le vois d'aussi près !! au début de loin je croyait qu'il avait un ptosis mais en fait il a carrement un oeil de verre!! ( je me disais que les gas qui bossais dans Apple n'étaient pas des gas comme les autres... lol):mouais:


----------



## Nicky Larson (9 Mars 2007)

Comme l'a dit Steve, c'est Leopard tourne sur l'iPhone.
Donc on peut s'attendre &#224; ce que l'interface graphique utilisable &#224; la main puisse &#234;tre utilis&#233; dans la version 'normale' et les &#233;crans qui vont bien.

Ca, c'est r&#233;volutionnaire.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Donc on peut s'attendre à ce que l'interface graphique utilisable à la main puisse être utilisé dans la version 'normale' et les écrans qui vont bien.
> 
> Ca, c'est révolutionnaire.




Non, il ne faut pas éxagerer non plus... Sur un ordinateur de bureau, quel intérêt ? Et les tablets Mac, Apple n'en a jamais fait, et ça n'ai pas pour demain...
Il y a juste un tablet avec Mac OS X mais je ne retrouve plus son nom... :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Donc rendre tout les macs actuels incompatibles avec TOUTES les fonctions de leopard ?? non ce serais envisageable si les touchpads des portables etaient upgradables en multitouch via logiciel, ce qui est plausible vu qu'il reconnais la presence de 2 doigts pour le defilement... Mais la encore ca met hors course tous les imacs (a moins qu'il se mettent a vendre des tabletes tactiles USB mais j'en doute...) 

Rendre tout compatible au tactile, cela veut dire devoir renouveller toute la gamme car il n'y a pour le oment aucun mac a ecran tactile... et renouveler toute la game, j'en doute TRES TRES fort...


----------



## UnAm (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Rendre tout compatible au tactile, cela veut dire devoir renouveller toute la gamme car il n'y a pour le oment aucun mac a ecran tactile... et renouveler toute la game, j'en doute TRES TRES fort...



ah? & d'après toi, à quand remonte la dernière màj matérielle?  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sur un ordinateur de bureau, quel intérêt ?


As-tu essayé d'imaginer tout ce qu'une interface tactile, qu'elle soit sur un ordi de bureau ou un portable, peut apporter ? Certes, cela pose des problèmes techniques et ergonomiques à résoudre, des formes à réinventer, mais de là à dire que cela n'a aucun intérêt sur un ordinateur de bureau... :mouais: 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et les tablets Mac, Apple n'en a jamais fait, et ça n'ai *pas pour demain*...


M'enfin ?  Comment peux-tu être aussi affirmatif ? As-tu des sources sûres pour dire cela ?


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

c'est &#233;trange parce qu'une soci&#233;t&#233; en vends d&#233;j&#224; depuis peu de temps


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, il ne faut pas éxagerer non plus... Sur un ordinateur de bureau, quel intérêt ? Et les tablets Mac, Apple n'en a jamais fait, et ça n'ai pas pour demain...
> Il y a juste un tablet avec Mac OS X mais je ne retrouve plus son nom... :mouais:



le ModBook


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> le ModBook



Oui, tout à fait, merci Toumak. 
Le voilà :


----------



## UnAm (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait, merci Toumak.
> Le voilà :



non non, c'est pas un tablet avec OS X dedans ça... c'est un MacBook à écran tactile


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> non non, c'est pas un tablet avec OS X dedans ça... c'est un MacBook à écran tactile



tu peux appeler ça comme tu veux ... mais le résultat est le même 

sauf que si c'était apple qui l'avait conçu, il serait bien plus beau, mais ça c'est une autre histoire


----------



## Nicky Larson (9 Mars 2007)

Ce truc n'aura rien à voir avec un Mac OS X Tactile. C'est juste la souris qui est remplacé par un stylet.

Quand on regarde l'iPhone, on comprends vite que ça va beaucoup plus loin: détection de la présence d'une main proche de l'écran, multi touche avec les doigts, etc ...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2007)

Pff, mais vous partez dans des d&#233;lires complets : c'est n'importe quoi !

L'iPhone a un OS sp&#233;ecial qui est adapt&#233; aux besoins de l'appareil. On ne peut pas adapter un OS d'un appareil mobile &#224; un ordinateur de bureau (ou m&#234;me portable d'ailleurs), voyons ! D'ailleurs, ces deux types d'appareils n'ont rien &#224; voir... 

Vous voulez absolumment voir l'OS de l'iPhone dans un Mac. Posez vous bien les questions : 
-qu'apporterais cela, par rapport &#224; ce que l'on a d&#233;j&#224;, au niveau du rapport homme/machine ? Pour l'instant, personne n'a donn&#233; de r&#233;ponses concr&#232;tes &#224; cette question. J'attends de voir, pour moi aussi &#234;tre convaincu...
-un ordinateur tactile peut-il &#234;tre vendu autant qu'un ordinateur classique ?
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; la r&#233;ponse &#224; cette question, mais allez-y, proposez pour qu'on en d&#233;bate...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pff, mais vous partez dans des d&#233;lires complets : c'est n'importe quoi !
> 
> L'iPhone a un OS sp&#233;ecial qui est adapt&#233; aux besoins de l'appareil. On ne peut pas adapter un OS d'un appareil mobile &#224; un ordinateur de bureau (ou m&#234;me portable d'ailleurs), voyons ! D'ailleurs, ces deux types d'appareils n'ont rien &#224; voir...
> 
> ...


Non mais vas-y Julrou, partage donc ton omnipotence avec nous.


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Ce truc n'aura rien à voir avec un Mac OS X Tactile. C'est juste la souris qui est remplacé par un stylet.
> 
> Quand on regarde l'iPhone, on comprends vite que ça va beaucoup plus loin: détection de la présence d'une main proche de l'écran, multi touche avec les doigts, etc ...



on parle pas du Mac OS X  tactile mais du Mac tout court


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mars 2007)

Moi je pense qu'un mac tactile, ca serait g&#233;nial 
apres je sais si c'est possible 
et pis je sais pas si ca serait pratique
et pis quid du prix
et pis mac c'est mieux et c 'est tout ..

A y est .. ,
 j'ai d&#233;battu .. &#224; vous ...
:-D


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Moi j'ai une question qui a rien avoir avec les &#233;crans tactiles XD
Est-ce qu'avec time machine on pourra r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses donn&#233;es apr&#232;s r&#233;-installation ou sur un nouvel ordinateur ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi j'ai une question qui a rien avoir avec les &#233;crans tactiles XD
> Est-ce qu'avec time machine on pourra r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses donn&#233;es apr&#232;s r&#233;-installation ou sur un nouvel ordinateur ?



&#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait car je pense que Timemachine doit maintenir une sorte de journal &#224; jour o&#249; il indique o&#249; sont les donn&#233;es et o&#249; elles &#233;taient, ...
et si tu r&#233;installes, tu le supprimes, donc il ne pourra pas retrouver les donn&#233;es

pour &#231;a, il faut utiliser soft un comme Data Rescue II

_dites moi si je me trompe 
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça m'étonnerait car je pense que Timemachine doit maintenir un journal à jour
> et si tu réinstalles, tu le supprimes, donc il ne pourra pas retrouver les données
> 
> pour ça, il faut utiliser soft comme Data Rescue II
> ...



Cela confirme ma pensée et ce que je voulais faire. Une partition de mon DD externe pour time machine qui me servira dans l'ordinateur en cours et l'installation en cours. Et une autre partition plus petite pour stocker mes données importantes en cas de réinstallation ou de changement d'ordinateur.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non mais vas-y Julrou, partage donc ton omnipotence avec nous.




Omniscience, cher Ed.  

Et donc, essaie de proposer quelques idées, pour voir...


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2007)

Salut.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et donc, essaie de proposer quelques id&#233;es, pour voir...


Ce n'est pas parce que tu manques d'imagination qu'une id&#233;e est mauvaise  

@+
iota


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pff, mais vous partez dans des délires complets : c'est n'importe quoi !
> 
> L'iPhone a un OS spéecial qui est adapté aux besoins de l'appareil. On ne peut pas adapter un OS d'un appareil mobile à un ordinateur de bureau (ou même portable d'ailleurs), voyons ! D'ailleurs, ces deux types d'appareils n'ont rien à voir...


il faut savoir qu'il existe plusieurs composants de macosX, la version embarquée est plus légère car dépouillée de beaucoup de composants inutiles:
gestion des peripheriques, disques etc etc


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Omniscience, cher Ed.
> 
> Et donc, essaie de proposer quelques idées, pour voir...



mais on peut etre omniscient et omnipotent :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ...Posez vous bien les questions :
> -qu'apporterais cela, par rapport &#224; ce que l'on a d&#233;j&#224;, au niveau du rapport homme/machine ? Pour l'instant, personne n'a donn&#233; de r&#233;ponses concr&#232;tes &#224; cette question. J'attends de voir, pour moi aussi &#234;tre convaincu...
> -un ordinateur tactile peut-il &#234;tre vendu autant qu'un ordinateur classique ?


en attendant apple lui recrute


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

donc cela est a voir dans 5 ans aux mieux...


----------



## tarabeich (9 Mars 2007)

Vous parliez de Time Machine un peu plus haut,

Pensez-vous que les fichiers resteront à jamais gravés dans le Disque dur ?

C'est à dire que si j'ai des fichiers dont je veux réèlement me débarasser à tout jamais, je serai obligé de garder une trace ?

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

non d'ailleurs quand ton disque est plein, tu dois le jeter.....



Bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Vous parliez de Time Machine un peu plus haut,
> 
> Pensez-vous que les fichiers resteront à jamais gravés dans le Disque dur ?
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire garder une trace dans ton DD externe ??
Avec time machine tu peux programmer la période qui est sauvegardée, au dela de cette période tes fichiers seront effacés du DD externe, donc si tu choisis un mois, après un mois tu n'auras plus de traces des fichiers dont tu veux te débarasser à tout jamais, sinon ya pas d'autre solution je crois


----------



## tarabeich (9 Mars 2007)

Ok, ok merci.

Oui je voulais juste savoir si les fichiers étaient conservés à jamais. Mais comme vous me dite que la durée de conservation est modulable, pas de problème !


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Ok, ok merci.
> 
> Oui je voulais juste savoir si les fichiers étaient conservés à jamais. Mais comme vous me dite que la durée de conservation est modulable, pas de problème !
> 
> ...



Oui bien sur qu'elle est modulable (t'as trouvé l'expression parfaite "durée de conservation"  )


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Vous voulez absolumment voir l'OS de l'iPhone dans un Mac. Posez vous bien les questions :
> -qu'apporterais cela, par rapport à ce que l'on a déjà, au niveau du rapport homme/machine ? Pour l'instant, personne n'a donné de réponses concrètes à cette question.


Personne ?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Personne ?



Ah voilà un bon sujet. Il faudrait presque l'intégrer à celui-là.    

A lire, donc.

Je me lance et je reviens vous dire ce que je pense.


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Vous parliez de Time Machine un peu plus haut,
> 
> Pensez-vous que les fichiers resteront à jamais gravés dans le Disque dur ?
> 
> ...



en réalité, quand on supprime un fichier, on ne fait que rendre libre l'espace lui correspondant
donc quand on recopiera des fichiers par la suite, on finira par réécrire dessus
c'est bien ça que tu voulais savoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Moi j'ai une question qui n'a encore rien à voir mais qui parle de léopard.
Pensez-vous que le détourage d'ichat marchera dans une pièce au décord très chargé ? XD

Regardez la photo jointe, c'est ma chambre prise par l'isight.


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le d&#233;tourage d'ichat marchera dans une pi&#232;ce au d&#233;cord tr&#232;s charg&#233; ? XD


Oui pas de probl&#232;me.
Le fonctionnement est simple, tu dois d'abord capturer une image (&#233;talon) du d&#233;cors (comme tu l'as fait) et ensuite, une fois devant l'iSight, iChat remplace tous les pixels qui sont identiques &#224; l'image &#233;talon par le nouveau d&#233;cors.

Bon le d&#233;tourage n'est pas parfait (voir la d&#233;mo de la WWDC) mais ce n'est pas le but 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

iota a dit:


> Oui pas de probl&#232;me.
> Le fonctionnement est simple, tu dois d'abord capturer une image (&#233;talon) du d&#233;cors (comme tu l'as fait) et ensuite, une fois devant l'iSight, iChat remplace tous les pixels qui sont identiques &#224; l'image &#233;talon par le nouveau d&#233;cors.
> 
> Bon le d&#233;tourage est pas parfait (voir la d&#233;mo de la WWDC) mais ce n'est pas le but
> ...



Ah c'est pour &#231;a que dans la WWDC la personne s'&#233;cartait avant de commencer la vid&#233;o !
Ah c'est super ^^ Parce que si on utilisait une couleur pour la remplacer par le fond (chromakey c'est &#231;a ?) &#231;a n'aurait pas trop march&#233; XD
Merci, tu m'as rassur&#233; 
Voici une liste de question que je me pose, si quelqu'un veut bien y r&#233;pondre il sera gentil 
1) doit-on reprendre un &#233;talon a chaque d&#233;marrage ? Ou il la garde en m&#233;moire et on la refait qu'en cas de changement du d&#233;cor ? 
2) Et en cas de changement de luminosit&#233;, qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
3) Et ya pas une application qui fait &#231;a pour faire une vid&#233;o ?
4) dans l'interface o&#249; on verra toute nos spaces en un plan, je sais qu'on peut glisser des fen&#234;tres, mais on peut glisser des documents ? 
5) avec quelles fl&#232;ches change-t-on de space ?
6) Mon imac intel 17" 2Ghz fonctionne-t-il avec 64 bits ? 
7) Et qu'est-ce qu'apporte 64 bits ?
Plein de questions soulantes XD


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Ah c'est pour ça que dans la WWDC la personne s'écartait avant de commencer la vidéo !
> Ah c'est super ^^ Parce que si on utilisait une couleur pour la remplacer par le fond (chromakey c'est ça ?) ça n'aurait pas trop marché XD
> Merci, tu m'as rassuré
> Voici une liste de question que je me pose, si quelqu'un veut bien y répondre il sera gentil
> ...


S'il vous plaît
répondez-moi


----------



## Tarul (10 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça m'étonnerait car je pense que Timemachine doit maintenir une sorte de journal à jour où il indique où sont les données et où elles étaient, ...
> et si tu réinstalles, tu le supprimes, donc il ne pourra pas retrouver les données
> 
> pour ça, il faut utiliser soft un comme Data Rescue II
> ...


il me semblait que timemachine utilisait une source de données externet(DD ou os X server). Et donc en cas de réinstallation on pouvoit rappeler ces données, d'ailleurs sur les screenshots d'installation on le voyait.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> Ah c'est pour ça que dans la WWDC la personne s'écartait avant de commencer la vidéo !
> Ah c'est super ^^ Parce que si on utilisait une couleur pour la remplacer par le fond (chromakey c'est ça ?) ça n'aurait pas trop marché XD
> Merci, tu m'as rassuré
> Voici une liste de question que je me pose, si quelqu'un veut bien y répondre il sera gentil
> ...





paulmuzellec a dit:


> S'il vous plaît
> répondez-moi


Pas Très patient, tu n'as même pas attendu une journée. :/

1,2,3 je n'en sais rien.
4)si ton document est une fenêtre, je dirais que oui. pour les documents qui sont sur le bureau, je ne sais pas, pour les autres fichiers, cela ne sert à rien de pouvoir le faire, les spaces ne sont que virtuels.
5) je ne sais pas, a voir dans les screensshoot si ils sont encore disponibles, le lien a été posté précédemment dans le fil et dans les news.
6°) si c'est un core duo, tu es en 32 bits, si tu as un imac Core 2deuo, alors tu as un processeur 64 bits.
7°) De ce qui a été dit dans ce fil et aileurs sur le forum : aujourdh'ui le 64 bits n'apporte pratiquement rien à part l'adressage 64 bits de donnés et qui permet plus de mémoire vive. Seul quelques sous système d'OS X sont en 64bits, l'interface graphique est encore en 32bits, le full 64 bits est pour léopard.


----------



## yret (10 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> S'il vous plaît
> répondez-moi



euh..tu es plutôt impatient ...  puisque tu postes à 23h11 qui n'est pas la plus grande heure de présence...et tu t'en inquiètes à 00h59 soit dans la nuit, ce qui est encore plus le cas !    ...Saches que nous sommes plutôt nombreux à dormir à cette heure ci... 

mais qu'on se réveille plus tôt aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> euh..tu es plutôt impatient ...  puisque tu postes à 23h11 qui n'est pas la plus grande heure de présence...et tu t'en inquiètes à 00h59 soit dans la nuit, ce qui est encore plus le cas !    ...Saches que nous sommes plutôt nombreux à dormir à cette heure ci...
> 
> mais qu'on se réveille plus tôt aussi...



Oui mais c'est parce que je m'inquiétais à propos du 64 bits  mais j'ai eu la réponse dans la nuit en cherchant un peu. Et puis je voyais plein de personnes regarder le forum mais elle ne me répondait pas  
Mais c'est bon j'ai mes réponses


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pas Très patient, tu n'as même pas attendu une journée. :/
> 
> 1,2,3 je n'en sais rien.
> 4)si ton document est une fenêtre, je dirais que oui. pour les documents qui sont sur le bureau, je ne sais pas, pour les autres fichiers, cela ne sert à rien de pouvoir le faire, les spaces ne sont que virtuels.
> ...



Toi, par contre, tu es bien patient...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toi, par contre, tu es bien patient...



Oui, je le remercie


----------



## Groumpff (13 Mars 2007)

Steve a indiqu&#233; que LEOPARD int&#233;grerait FRONTROW 2



En esp&#233;rant que frontrow inclue un SDK pour y int&#233;grer EyeTV par exemple ou delicious library ou .....

et bien sur une interface d'itunesstore pilotable &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;commande .... 

donc l&#224; que sait on pour le moment ?


----------



## UnAm (13 Mars 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Steve a indiqué que LEOPARD intégrerait FRONTROW 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rien, comme d'hab' 


PS: sont forts les gens chez UBS xD


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

dites donc, va y avoir des nouveautés dans léopard ? parce que là .. ça fait un peu pétard mouillé annoncé en douce ... 
depuis time machine et spaces ... rien de neuf . 
silence radio depuis l'annonce de iphone ... et puis , et puis , et puis ... bah rien!   :mouais: 
pourtant , le forum fourmille de bonnes idées


----------



## lifenight (13 Mars 2007)

Maintenant que la mise à jour 10.4.9 est disponible, j'imagine que le voile sera bientôt levé, je préfère ne pas me faire trop d'illusions sous peine d'être déçu, mais j'attends tout de même un lifting :rateau:


----------



## yret (13 Mars 2007)

bon cela tourne très bien sous 10.4.9...on est vraiment obligé de passer à Léopard ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> bon cela tourne très bien sous 10.4.9...on est vraiment obligé de passer à Léopard ?



hé oui ... on va encore dire "vivement la 10.5.4 avant que ce soit stable et tout "...?
d'autant plus que je ne sais pas où en la finalisation du trop silencieux et trop discret léo ??


----------



## Groumpff (14 Mars 2007)

Une nouveauté serait l'emploi massif de la isight pour piloter le mac pour les handicapés ... avec les yeux ...

 

et sinon eyetoy ça avait eu du succès .... donc pourquoi n'y a t'il pas ce type de jeux sur mac maintenant qu'ils ont tous une caméra ou presque ?

Est ce que l'isight est accessible pour les développeurs ?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2007)

Ca serait bien que L&#233;opard g&#232;re au moins aussi des documents Pages que Tiger sait le faire avec des .doc 
(essayer d'ouvrir un document pages dans textedit pour voir  )


----------



## doctor maybe (14 Mars 2007)

Si ca peut repondre a ta question!!


Cette image est tir&#233;e d'une video de l'ADC sur itunes!! voici le liens   [SIZE=-1]http://developer.apple.com/*adc*on*itunes*/

C'est la video mac osx state of union!
[/SIZE]






Groumpff a dit:


> Une nouveaut&#233; serait l'emploi massif de la isight pour piloter le mac pour les handicap&#233;s ... avec les yeux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## disfortune (14 Mars 2007)

Les jeux "style eye toy" existent dejà!!!
http://www.freeverse.com/tsg/

J'ai testé ca dans un magasin apple et c'est plutot sympa sur un imac 24 
Mais je me vois mal jouer à ca sur mon macbook....


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2007)

et puis y'a le MotionSensor, depuis que tout les portables ont ca


----------



## UnAm (14 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et puis y'a le MotionSensor, depuis que tout les portables ont ca



SuddenMotionSensor pour être exact... & honnêtement, ce truc, c'est tout sauf un jeu! J'avais fait la "bidouille" du SMS & Virtue (tu tapes sur l'écran & le bureau change... y avait une vidéo sur youtube)... & bah, rien de mieux pour abîmer le DD... gros freez avec vilain bruit après quelques heures d'utilisation


----------



## samallard (15 Mars 2007)

J ai cru comprendre que si tu achetes ton Mac aujourd'hui dans 2 semaines ou 3 (mi Avril) la mise a jour te couterai $19.  A confirmer.


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> SuddenMotionSensor pour être exact... & honnêtement, ce truc, c'est tout sauf un jeu! J'avais fait la "bidouille" du SMS & Virtue (tu tapes sur l'écran & le bureau change... y avait une vidéo sur youtube)... & bah, rien de mieux pour abîmer le DD... gros freez avec vilain bruit après quelques heures d'utilisation



MMM, tu as eu du courage d'essayer ca comme ca 
je l'ai fait que tres peu, mais comme j'ai pas reussi a jouer aux billes, j'ai arreté, merci les billes :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (15 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> MMM, tu as eu du courage d'essayer ca comme ca
> je l'ai fait que tres peu, mais comme j'ai pas reussi a jouer aux billes, j'ai arreté, merci les billes :rateau:



moi un truc que j'aurais bien voulu tester c'est le mode sabre laser
ça m'a fait poilé quand j'ai vu ça


----------



## disfortune (15 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi un truc que j'aurais bien voulu tester c'est le mode sabre laser
> ça m'a fait poilé quand j'ai vu ça


Oui effectivement c'est poilant!! Marrant à faire devant des potes pcistes aussi, chaque fois, ils sont "whoa comment tu fais ca"


----------



## wings2 (15 Mars 2007)

Moi je vous dit qu'une fois de plus, apple va nous &#233;pater...  

Pour l'iphone, c'est quand m&#234;me un excellent appareil avec des nouveaut&#233;s impressionantes et personne n'a su ce que c'&#233;tait avant la keynote de janvier. 

Donc personne ne saura ce que nous r&#233;serve L&#233;opard avant.... mi-avril (je l'esp&#232;re)


----------



## trevise (15 Mars 2007)

samallard a dit:


> J ai cru comprendre que si tu achetes ton Mac aujourd'hui dans 2 semaines ou 3 (mi Avril) la mise a jour te couterai $19.  A confirmer.



Tu as des sources ? Si ça se confirme, ça veut dire que Leopard sort en avril.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Mars 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Tu as des sources ? Si ça se confirme, ça veut dire que Leopard sort en avril.



Ca serait une très bonne nouvelle !

Enfin une sortie, exactement 2 ans après Tiger !!


----------



## doctor maybe (15 Mars 2007)

Et exactement 6 ans apr&#233;s le premier OS X puma ou cheeta si mes souvenir sont bon!!!

Allez Apple fait p&#233;ter!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Mars 2007)

wings2 a dit:


> Moi je vous dit qu'une fois de plus, apple va nous épater...
> 
> Pour l'iphone, c'est quand même un excellent appareil avec des nouveautés impressionantes et personne n'a su ce que c'était avant la keynote de janvier.
> 
> Donc personne ne saura ce que nous réserve Léopard avant.... mi-avril (je l'espère)




Oui comme toi j'ai espoir alors qu'il y a quelques mois j'y croyais pas... lol

Bref je fais confiance à Apple et j'ai déjà l'argent pour m'offrir ce félin qui va tout péter ! ^^:love:


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2007)

mmm, tout peter, je sais pas  moi, je me dit que je l'acheterai comme ca, mais en fait, j'ai quand meme envie d'en savoir plus 
Sinon, si FinalCut (6?) est uniquement dispo pour Leopard, la, je ne reflechi pas, > :rateau: (si c'est vraiment bien, FC, avec CoreAnimation )


----------



## UnAm (21 Mars 2007)

Quelques nouveaut&#233;s qu'on devrait voir sur 10.5:
- CoreText
_&#171; Passez aux nouvelles APIs Core Text qui replacent les vieilles APIs QuickDraw Text. Apprenez comment remplacer facilement vos syst&#232;mes de gestion des cha&#238;nes de caract&#232;res Pascal et C, des encodages de textes, des polices, des styles, des layouts et de bien d'autres choses encore par Core Text et les autres APIs de Leopard. Si vous utilisez ATSUI pour faire de l'affichage simple de texte Unicode, apprenez comment passer &#224; Core Text pour am&#233;liorer la vitesse d'affichage &#187;_

- PackageMaker (mais bon, perso, osef ^^)
_&#171; Leopard inclus d'excitante nouvelles technologies pour l'installation de logiciel. D&#233;couvrez comment utiliser PackageMaker 3.0 pour cr&#233;er des packages sign&#233;s, ainsi que des packages t&#233;l&#233;chargeable automatiquement sur Internet. D&#233;couvrez le nouveau syst&#232;me de gestion du r&#233;pertoire Home, et venez profiter de conseils pour am&#233;liorer la gestion des mises &#224; jour de vos logiciels gr&#226;ce aux nouveaux outils de "re&#231;us" de Leopard. &#187;_

- CoreAnimation (l&#224;, c'est plus int&#233;ressant  )
_&#171; Core Animation est un incroyable syst&#232;me d'animation bas&#233; sur les layers qui va r&#233;volutionner l'exp&#233;rience utilisateur de votre application. Venez apprendre comment les fonctionnalit&#233;s d'animation automatique de Core Animation facilite la composition et l'animation de contenu 2D, 3D, et vid&#233;o. D&#233;couvrez comment ces fonctionnalit&#233;s peuvent vous permettre d'explorer de nouvelles fa&#231;on de visualiser des donn&#233;es, et d'interagir avec l'utilisateur. Ne ratez pas l'opportunit&#233; d'apprendre comment Core Animation va transformer votre application. &#187;_

Lien



_Merci Bodhi_


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mars 2007)

CoreText, kezako? On n'en avait pas trop parler jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent? 

Ca m'a l'air int&#233;ressant &#233;galement


----------



## Nicky Larson (21 Mars 2007)

En attendant, on attends toujours les top secret features promisent par Steve Jobs, ainsi que plus d'infos sur léopard.

Ils avaient annoncé à la WWDC révéler de plus en plus de chose sur leopard dans les mois qui suivent, résultat: que dalle. Les pages qu'ils ont mise à jour sur l'adc ne nous on rien appris de nouveau, et rien a été mis à jour depuis des mois...


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mars 2007)

Non ils ont dit qu'ils d&#233;voileraient les secrets features en temps et en heure, en gros lors du lancement de Leopard.

Ce fut la m&#234;me chose avec Tiger. 

On sait &#233;galement qu'il existe des versions de d&#233;veloppement interne qui diff&#232;rent de celles distribu&#233;es aux membres de l'ADC.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2007)

On sait on sait, on esp&#232;re oui


----------



## UnAm (21 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On sait on sait, on espère oui


dis donc SM, l'a une drôle de tronche ton navatahr? 

@etudiant69: CoreText est un truc qui, à mon avis, permet de... euh... enfin, faire des belles animations, mais au niveau du texte quoi xD capiche? 
Mais bon, pour moi, la réelle innovation sera CoreAnimation  Ce truc permet de faire tous les effets que l'on connaît en ce moment via FrontRow, etc...
Imaginez une seconde une interface graphique entièrement refaite via CoreAnimation...

_j'ai bien dit "imaginez" _


----------



## frolick10 (21 Mars 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Une nouveauté serait l'emploi massif de la isight pour piloter le mac pour les handicapés ... avec les yeux



Pourquoi seulement pour les handicapés? Ca libèrerait la main / souris. Dans logiciel type Word, afin de deplacer le curseur... garder les mains sur le clavier... Bon faut voir la précision / rapidité

Un mac qui se "pilote" à l'il, au doigt (multi touch)... au choix, selon l'humeur ou/et du logiciel.


----------



## UnAm (21 Mars 2007)

bon les enfants, apparemment, Leopard serait pour le 15 avril (source)...

on redescend sur terre... on oublie les interfaces hallucinantes & les &#233;crans tactiles pour avoir moins mal le 15/04


----------



## frolick10 (21 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> bon les enfants, apparemment, Leopard serait pour le 15 avril (source)...
> 
> on redescend sur terre... on oublie les interfaces hallucinantes & les écrans tactiles pour avoir moins mal le 15/04



Bah au pire, ca donnera à apple de quoi travailler pour 10.6!! :rateau:
A moins que l'on inspire windows... prochaine version.... :affraid:

edit: le 15 avril 07... c'est un Dimanche...


----------



## UnAm (22 Mars 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> edit: le 15 avril 07... c'est un Dimanche...


& oui, notre iPapy se lèvera tôt ce dimanche là...


----------



## frolick10 (22 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> & oui, notre iPapy se lèvera tôt ce dimanche là...


 
....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> bon les enfants, apparemment, Leopard serait pour le 15 avril (source)...
> 
> on redescend sur terre... on oublie les interfaces hallucinantes & les &#233;crans tactiles pour avoir moins mal le 15/04


En avril, ne te d&#233;couvre pas d'un fil. Donc pas de Leopard d&#233;voil&#233; le 15 avril. 
OK. Je sors. 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, le NAB ne me para&#238;t pas &#234;tre le bon endroit pour sortir la b&#234;te. Donc j'ai de gros doutes sur la date du 15 avril.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En avril, ne te d&#233;couvre pas d'un fil. Donc pas de Leopard d&#233;voil&#233; le 15 avril.
> OK. Je sors.
> 
> Plus s&#233;rieusement, le NAB ne me para&#238;t pas &#234;tre le bon endroit pour sortir la b&#234;te. Donc j'ai de gros doutes sur la date du 15 avril.


Pareil mais sans la blague pourrie


----------



## olive35 (22 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

je souhaite aquérir un pt macbook avant mon départ dans les DOM TOM fin avril, et bien sur je préférerais l'avoir avec le léopardo...  

Si je l'achetes qq jours avant la sortie de léopard, y aura t il une mise à jour gratuite ou moins chére à votre avis.

Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Mars 2007)

Rien de gratuit, une MAJ pas ch&#232;re peut-&#234;tre mais ce n'est pas s&#251;r


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2007)

Sauf que si Apple presente FCP 6 au NAB qui lui beneficiera (presque forcement) des avancées de Leopard, et bien, ca va etre difficile d'en parler sans parler de Léopard 
Apres, savoir si Léopard sortira au NAB, je sais pas trop... mais annoncé avec des trucs nouveaux, oui


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/journals/app...r-april--barely-beta-not-final-or-gold-master



> One more tip we got regarding Leopard, is that InputManager plugins are no longer allowed. That's right... no more little hacks from anybody besides Apple. No more Apple menu hacks. No more Safari plugins. (InputManager is not exactly the same as APE, by the way.) "Apple isn't really broken up about it since InputManagers were often used for nefarious purposes anyway," our sources said, but the loss of InputManager control will break a lot of shareware and commercial software that currently makes use of that control.*



ouarf, tous les modules pour la barre de menus, les plugins pour safari, textmate, iphoto, mail, ....,  &#224; refaire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Moi j'ai une question, j'avais achet&#233; photoshop 7 pour mon powerpc, puis j'ai chang&#233; d'ordinateur, sur mon intel avec Tiger elle fonctionne sans soucis, pensez-vous qu'elle fonctionnera sur L&#233;opard ?


----------



## Toumak (23 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi j'ai une question, j'avais acheté photoshop 7 pour mon powerpc, puis j'ai changé d'ordinateur, sur mon intel avec Tiger elle fonctionne sans soucis, pensez-vous qu'elle fonctionnera sur Léopard ?



il y a de fortes chances pour que ça marche


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2007)

Ouaille j'espere qu'ils ne vont pas passer a l'activation systematique par internet sinon ca va devenir lourd....

En tout cas rien que cette nouvelle va reculer mon eventuel achat de leopard...


----------



## nicogala (23 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> http://arstechnica.com/journals/app...r-april--barely-beta-not-final-or-gold-master
> 
> 
> 
> ouarf, tous les modules pour la barre de menus, les plugins pour safari, textmate, iphoto, mail, ....,  &#224; refaire.


Pff... c'est bidon &#231;a si c'est pas remplac&#233; par autre chose... c'&#233;tait g&#233;nial ce truc, et tout plein de petits softs indispensables y font appel... (et mon CocoaGesture y va devenir quoi ? Oblig&#233; d'achetter un iPad multitouch ?)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ouaille j'espere qu'ils ne vont pas passer a l'activation systematique par internet sinon ca va devenir lourd....
> 
> En tout cas rien que cette nouvelle va reculer mon eventuel achat de leopard...



c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il y a de fortes chances pour que ça marche



Mais pourquoi ça marcherai pas si ça marche sur Tiger ??


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est quoi ça ?



non ca a rien a voir, mais j'avais peur en voyant qu'ils voulaient tout verouiller qu'il se mettent a nous pondre de vieux systemes d'activations de MacOs a la vista(obligation de telephoner ou de se connecter a internet avec plugin qui verifie tout seul )

Mais en fait ca a rien a voir... C'est con, mais j'aime pas qu'on nous protectionne de partout, et j'ai été tres heureus d'acheter  coolbook et shapeshifter par exemple (malgré mon switch de quelques semaines et mon petit budget d'etudiant) car ce sont de bons logiciels qui n'essayent pas de te pourir la vie par des protections verifications inutiles...

je dois avoir l'esprit de contradiction, mais je n'aime pas qu'on nous prennent pour des vilains pirates voleurs (enfin pas tout le temps au moins )


Bon c'est quand le prochain discours officiel de tonton jobs ?


----------



## UnAm (23 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon c'est quand le prochain discours officiel de tonton jobs ?



sûrement le 15 avril.


----------



## UnAm (23 Mars 2007)

pendant ce temps, on lit un peu partout un retard de la sortie de Leopard... afin de pouvoir supporter vista sur bootcamp xD (attention, on parle d'octobre^^)


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Mars 2007)

Pff, n'importe quoi, Vista marche très bien sous BootCamp, et tout les drivers aussi...


----------



## cookie (24 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> pendant ce temps, on lit un peu partout un retard de la sortie de Leopard... afin de pouvoir supporter vista sur bootcamp xD (attention, on parle d'octobre^^)



Ils ne peuvent pas simplement retarder la sortie de BootCamp 2 (téléchargeable gratuitement ors de la sortie par tous les possesseur de Léopard).

Parce que là, retarder la sortie de Léo à cause d'une incompatibilité avec Vista, ça fait limite poisson d'avril avant la date ça !!

Ou alors ils ont de vrais problème au niveau de la finalisait de Léopard et ils se sont dit "on va dire que c'est la faute à Bilou si on a du retard"


----------



## DSP4 (24 Mars 2007)

voila je suis venu la ou il y a des membre g un probleme avec cocoajt quand je lit un  flux il me dit que windows media player est absent alor que je l'ai et j'ai meme le plug gins pouver vous m'aider


----------



## Tarul (24 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pff, n'importe quoi, Vista marche très bien sous BootCamp, et tout les drivers aussi...


L'installation oui, mais pour les drivers, c'est la roulette russe, ça marche ou ça marche pas. Une chose est sur est que Vsta sur mac n'est pas aussi fiable/simple(je parle au niveau installation complète) qu' XP.



DSP4 a dit:


> voila je suis venu la ou il y a des membre g un probleme avec cocoajt quand je lit un  flux il me dit que windows media player est absent alor que je l'ai et j'ai meme le plug gins pouver vous m'aider


Sauf qu'ici on parle de léopard pas d'un logiciel en particulier, poste au forum logiciel pour ton problème. Si tu as déjà fait un poste, les doubles-poste de ce genre ne sont pas très apprécier.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2007)

DSP4 a dit:


> voila je suis venu la ou il y a des membre g un probleme avec cocoajt quand je lit un  flux il me dit que windows media player est absent alor que je l'ai et j'ai meme le plug gins pouver vous m'aider





Non, mais tu fais vraiment n'importe quoi !  
Tu rigoles ou quoi, c'est pas le sujet ici !


----------



## UnAm (24 Mars 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Ou alors ils ont de vrais problème au niveau de la finalisait de Léopard et ils se sont dit "on va dire que c'est la faute à Bilou si on a du retard"



ça doit être ça en fait 
Enfin bon, on entend à peu près tout & n'importe quoi sur les rumeurs de date, de la sortie... ça devient presque invivable


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a vous ...
moi j'avais une petite question par rapport a time machine .. j'ai franchement besoin d'un DD externe (d'un nouveau DD pour etre pr&#233;cis), mais on ne sais pas si cela passe par firewire ou USB .. quelqu'un aurait il une r&#233;ponse ? les deux fonctionnent t ils ?
Merci d'avance et bonne fin de samedi a vous ...

Charles H.


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour a vous ...
> moi j'avais une petite question par rapport a time machine .. j'ai franchement besoin d'un DD externe (d'un nouveau DD pour etre précis), mais on ne sais pas si cela passe pas firewire ou USB .. quelqu'un aurait il une réponse ? les deux fonctionnent t ils ?
> Merci d'avance et bonne fin de samedi a vous ...
> 
> Charles H.



A priori, ce devrait être valable avec les 2 types de connexion (en tous cas je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne le serait pas). A confirmer, donc.


----------



## Warflo (24 Mars 2007)

J'image qu'il suffit que le DD se monte normalement pour que ça marche (donc même un disque réseau).


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mars 2007)

Merci &#224; vous deux, je peux donc acheter mon DD externe USB 2 (moins cher que le firewire) et pis pour la vitesse ca ne me pose pas de souci ..

Bonne matin&#233;e &#224; tous
Charles H.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour a vous ...
> moi j'avais une petite question par rapport a time machine .. j'ai franchement besoin d'un DD externe (d'un nouveau DD pour etre pr&#233;cis), mais on ne sais pas si cela passe par firewire ou USB .. quelqu'un aurait il une r&#233;ponse ? les deux fonctionnent t ils ?
> Merci d'avance et bonne fin de samedi a vous ...
> 
> Charles H.


C'est quoi le rapport avec Leopard? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec Leopard? :mouais:




Timemachine.


----------



## Nicky Larson (25 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ouaille j'espere qu'ils ne vont pas passer a l'activation systematique par internet sinon ca va devenir lourd....


C'est &#231;a, tu en as trouv&#233; une.

Jobs:
- New Top Secret Features: Mac OS X Phones home now. 
- It will check if you are running a piracy version of Mac OS X. 
- It took us 2 years to implement that and guess what ? Unlike Windows, it really works
- It's so cool because it's using Core Animation.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2007)

Y aura des onglets dans Stickies ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Y aura des onglets dans Stickies ?




  

Ca serait trop bien...


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux, je peux donc acheter mon DD externe USB 2 (moins cher que le firewire) et pis pour la vitesse ca ne me pose pas de souci ..
> 
> Bonne matinée à tous
> Charles H.



Je te confirme "officieusement" que mon DD en USB2 fonctionne avec Time machine... ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2007)

Moi aussi, je vais acheter un disque dur externe pour Time Machine mais je prendrai un mixte USB2/Firewire. Pas pour des questions de rapidit&#233; mais juste parce que sur mon Mac j'ai 2 ports Firewire qui foutent rien alors que les ports USB2 sont d&#233;j&#224; bien occup&#233;s (clavier, imprimante multifonction et cl&#233; USB/lecteur MP3).


----------



## Toumak (25 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi aussi, je vais acheter un disque dur externe pour Time Machine mais je prendrai un mixte USB2/Firewire. Pas pour des questions de rapidité mais juste parce que sur mon Mac j'ai 2 ports Firewire qui foutent rien alors que les ports USB2 sont déjà bien occupés (clavier, imprimante multifonction et clé USB/lecteur MP3).


+1 
moi j'ai déjà mon dd externe depuis quelques mois
400go et double interface, dont une partie sera réservée à timemachine


----------



## cookie (25 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Y aura des onglets dans Stickies ?



Fait attention à toi. Tu viens de dévoiler "là" nouveauté cachée de Léopard. Prépare toi à avoir les avocats de Jobs aux fesses !!

Bon, ok, c'est nul, je vais dormir... la faute au changement d'heure.


----------



## gto55 (25 Mars 2007)

Apple refutes "late Leopard" rumors

Posted Mar 25th 2007 3:20PM by Conrad Quilty-Harper
Filed under: Desktops, Laptops
The release date of Mac OS X Leopard is the subject of more speculation yet again, with a source at Apple telling Jupiter Research analyst Michael Gartenberg that the OS is still planned for a Spring release. That's in response to an earlier rumor from the endemically unreliable DigiTimes which suggested that the release might be delayed until October. Earlier we heard that Leopard might make be released as early as this month, although it appears as if the Apple source wasn't directly responding to this suggestion. Either way, we're back to square one: no information apart from Apple's original announcement that it'll be out in sometime in the next few months. Exactly when is anyone's guess, and one that unfortunately can't be predicted using the usually infallible Apple rumor generator.

http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/25/apple-refutes-late-leopard-rumors/


----------



## chupastar (26 Mars 2007)

Tant mieux, je suis press&#233;!


----------



## Tarul (26 Mars 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Tant mieux, je suis pressé!



Moi pas, je préfère qu'il ne soit pas buggé et attendre plus longtemps sa sortie.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2007)

Et qu'il contienne autre chose que ce que l'on voit d&#233;j&#224; dans la sneak peak.


----------



## spleen (26 Mars 2007)

Et qu'on arrête de balancer des news fumeuses (sortie en avril, en juin, pas avant octobre, pour l'anniversaire de ma tante...)  
Et s'il ne sortait jamais finalement ?
Allez HOP !! Vista pour tout le monde ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Allez HOP !! Vista pour tout le monde ...


Parles pas de malheur ! :afraid:


----------



## Paradise (27 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Allez HOP !! Vista pour tout le monde ...




Hééé.. ta craqué la...? non.?? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Hééé.. ta craqué la...? non.?? :mouais:



C'est parce que ça se vend bien in fine ...


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux, je peux donc acheter mon DD externe USB 2 (moins cher que le firewire) et pis pour la vitesse ca ne me pose pas de souci ..
> 
> Bonne matinée à tous
> Charles H.



Par contre si tu dois rebooter, il vaut mieux opter pour du firewire (avec ton powerbook)...




Tarul a dit:


> Moi pas, je préfère qu'il ne soit pas buggé et attendre plus longtemps sa sortie.



Oui, moi aussi, 2013 ce sera très bien. Par contre je ne sais pas si ce topic va tenir le coup.


----------



## Tarul (28 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre si tu dois rebooter, il vaut mieux opter pour du firewire (avec ton powerbook)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho a raison de 13 rumeurs par an et une véritable fonctionnalité top secrète révélé par an. Avec ça on a de quoi tenir en 2013.


----------



## divoli (28 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ...une véritable fonctionnalité top secrète révélé par an.



A ce compte là, ils ont dû mettre Q à contribution...


----------



## gto55 (28 Mars 2007)

*Alors qu'Apple n'a toujours pas communiqué sur les « fonctionnalités non-dévoilées » de Leopard, les prospections vont bon train.

Dernière en date, celle d'ArsTechnica qui prétend que l'interface du système serait entièrement en 3D. Le rédacteur base principalement ses déductions sur l'apparition de « CoreAnimation », corroborées par le retard d'iLife, qui impliquerait Leopard pour fonctionner. La suite d'Apple présentant de nombreuses animation 3D (surtout Keynote), qui nécessiterait cette API. 

Notez tout de même que l'interface de Mac OS X est déjà entièrement gérée par OpenGL, et bénéficie donc de l'accélération graphique de la carte. Lorsqu'on évoque une « interface en 3D », il s'agit essentiellement de repenser certaines fonctionnalités (comme Exposé, par exemple).

mac4ever*


----------



## Nicky Larson (28 Mars 2007)

Sauf que l'interface de Mac OS X n'est justement pas enti&#232;rement g&#233;r&#233; par l'OpenGL, c'est une des nouveaut&#233;s implicites de core animation et de Leopard.

Ca aurait d&#251; &#234;tre le cas, mais cette fonction a &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; de Tiger car pas assez stable (Quartz 2D Extreme)


> There's one final barrier to hardware-accelerated bliss. Quartz 2D Extreme is disabled by default in Mac OS X 10.4.0. That's right, the whiz-bang new technology you just read all about is not actually used in Tiger unless it's explicitly enabled using the Quartz Debug application. Even then, it only applies to applications that are launched after it was turned on. It also appears that Q2DE is re-disabled when you quit the Quartz Debug application.


http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/macosx-10.4.ars/14


----------



## Aarones (29 Mars 2007)

Il est possible aussi que ca soit l'utilisation du tactile sur les mac et l'abandon du clavier ou un truc comme ca
Je dis ca mais bon je ne sais pas du tout lol


----------



## air (29 Mars 2007)

cela pourrais etre les 2, du moins si on passe au tactile la 3d cool de source !!!???


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2007)

En tous cas, apparemment, il y aurait un aper&#231;u de QT8 pour les membres de l'ADC... & &#231;a a l'air pas mal  !!!


----------



## gto55 (29 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> En tous cas, apparemment, il y aurait un aperçu de QT8 pour les membres de l'ADC... & ça a l'air pas mal  !!!



qqn a cette vidéo ???????

Merci


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

Moi aussi je suis int&#233;rr&#233;ss&#233;, ou au moins quelques captures d'&#233;cran...


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Mars 2007)

Je vous informe quand même qu'il y a une vidéo de QT8 avec effets core animation sur iTune pour ceux qui sont inscrits (même gratuitement : c'est mon cas)...

C'est excellent et franchement ça promet !


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

Je ne trouve pas, j'ai un compte gratuit ADC mais je ne sais pas o&#249; le retrouver sur iTunes...


----------



## Toumak (29 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je vous informe quand même qu'il y a une vidéo de QT8 avec effets core animation sur iTune pour ceux qui sont inscrits (même gratuitement : c'est mon cas)...
> 
> C'est excellent et franchement ça promet !



vu que c'est gratuit, peux-tu mettre le lien vers la vidéo
(je suis déjà inscrit sur l'adc)
merci


----------



## liquid01 (29 Mars 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis int&#233;rr&#233;ss&#233;, ou au moins quelques captures d'&#233;cran...


A priori il y a quelques screenshot sur le site Mac4Ever dans les commentaires voir le lien qui suit http://www.mac4ever.com/
mais rien de bien passionnant pour etre honn&#234;te  snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











bon allez je vous les mets si dessous :





http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/770/image1am9.jpg


----------



## Groumpff (29 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> En tous cas, apparemment, il y aurait un aperçu de QT8 pour les membres de l'ADC... & ça a l'air pas mal  !!!



je guette youtube !


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

Il n'y a donc personne qui peut dire simplement comment on acc&#232;de &#224; ces vid&#233;os une fois inscrit &#224; l'ADC? Depuis iTunes je ne trouve pas...

Merci.


----------



## liquid01 (29 Mars 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> je guette youtube !


en parlant de youtube je vous rappel le genre de truc absure que l'on peut trouver dessus lol  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9teB3cgZGcw


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

Réponse sur Mac4ever, je cite un commentaire de Bodhisatva:



> Tu vas ici:
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tracks/it.html
> 
> ...


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Mars 2007)

Bon il faut s'enregistrer ici : https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/101/wo/6W4MUUDZtFx926aIkGSrCwjqd6j/0.0
 
ensuite il faut chercher dans l'encert de recherche &#231;a :

Graphics and Media State of the Union

ensuite il mettra un lien qui lancera iTune, allez cliquer sur la LONGUE vid&#233;o (c'est long &#224; charger) et l&#224; ... WOUAW !

On d&#233;couvre d&#233;j&#224; des effets core anim &#224; tout va ! Leopard sera une tuerie c'est clair en voyant &#231;a...

QT utilisera la 3D de Core anim c'est spectaculaire, quand on a une fen&#232;tre avec pleins d'icones et que l'on descend la barre de d&#233;filement les icones apparaissent avec des effets de fondu...

Le diaporama int&#233;gr&#233; au syst&#232;me ressemble &#224; des effets front row... et des animations aussi...

SUPERBE !

De m&#234;me retoucher une image avec des effets core anim c'est magnifique !


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

&#199;a donne envie... 

&#199;a charge chez moi, mais &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre assez long...


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> mais rien de bien passionnant pour etre honnête  snif


sans te vexer, pour le commun des mortels oui... mais pour tous les "pro" (webdesign en tête)... ça va déchirer lol :love:


----------



## liquid01 (29 Mars 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> sans te vexer, pour le commun des mortels oui... mais pour tous les "pro" (webdesign en tête)... ça va déchirer lol :love:


pas de probleme c'est juste les screenshot que je trouve pas terrible


----------



## cookie (29 Mars 2007)

Etrange le cinema display tout à gauche. L'écran est brillant !


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Mars 2007)

Les screens sont une chose la vidéo en est une autre ^^


----------



## chupastar (29 Mars 2007)

Je regarde la vid&#233;o depuis 25 minutes je ne vois toujours rien concernant QT8...

Edit: c'est &#224; la 40&#232;me minute pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, mais coreimage juste avant est sympa aussi.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Mars 2007)

Meme l'application quartz composer est sympa... Et on voit quelques effets quartz et core anim quand il manipule l'interface...

J'aimerais savoir quelle build il utilise car j'en ai vu une qui n'a pas les mêmes effets...


----------



## chupastar (30 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Meme l'application quartz composer est sympa... Et on voit quelques effets quartz et core anim quand il manipule l'interface...
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quelle build il utilise car j'en ai vu une qui n'a pas les mêmes effets...



Ils étaient mieux ou moins beaux?


----------



## Groumpff (30 Mars 2007)

C'est sympa le réarrangement avec animation des photos dans le finder quand tu sélectionnes un tri alphabétique ...  

et réarrangement en temps réel avec animation quand tu renommes ! :love: 

Rien d'utile mais tellement agréable que tu oublies la froideur de l'ordi !


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Mars 2007)

PDFKit  :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2007)

Les effets que j'ai vu &#233;taient loin d'&#234;tre aussi beaux quand dans leur build &#224; eux... La build que j'ai vu &#233;tait la 9a733


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2007)

Ce que j'aimerais bien dans Leopard, c'est que, enfin, cette nouille de Spotlight se souvienne des attributs coll&#233;s aux partitions.
Toutes les semaines je mets &#224; jour les clones des deux partitions de mon PowerBook : chaque fois que je branche le disque externe, cette andouille de _mdimporter_ se met en branle pour indexer ses partitions. Pourtant, _chaque semaine_, je remets leur flag d'indexation &#224; _off_.

C'est rien mais bon, ce serait cool que Spotlight &#233;volue vers un peu plus de subtilit&#233;.


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend de l'outil que tu utilises pour cloner, aussi.
SuperDuper prend ce probl&#232;me en compte, par exemple.


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2007)

Certes oui : il prend en compte l'&#233;tat Spotlight de la destination. Donc apr&#232;s le clonage, mes partitions sont tranquilles. L'ennui est que d&#232;s que je d&#233;connecte puis reconnecte le disque externe, _mds_ se remet au travail comme un cr&#233;tin.
Il me semblait que ce statut &#233;tait conserv&#233; quelque part dans les partitions (dans le r&#233;pertoire _.Spotlight-V100_).
Bref il est oubli&#233;, quoi.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2007)

mui, meme en y allant directement dans le .plist, Spotlight continu d'importer... newak


----------



## liquid01 (6 Avril 2007)

j'espere poster la ou il faut sinon je m'en excuse
Mecredi dernier je suis all&#233; &#224; la fnac de Lille, et l&#224; , &#224; ma grande surprise je vois un Imac 24' en pleine diffusion vid&#233;o

(vous l'aurai compris ce n'est pas l'imac qui ma surprit c'est juste histoire de mettre un peu de suspense)


la video en question &#233;t&#233; de ce genre la : http://www.youtube.com
 enfin immence ecran tactile multi touche le gars interviewer faisait une demo de l'utilisation du multi point avec des photos et google eath , cette video tourn&#233; en boucle
j'en suis arriver a me pos&#233; la question suivante
la fnac croit elle en la rumeur du multi-point sur les Imacs ???
ou est ce juste un vendeur qui s'est amus&#233;


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2007)

Un vendeur


----------



## rizoto (6 Avril 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> j'espere poster la ou il faut sinon je m'en excuse
> Mecredi dernier je suis allé à la fnac de Lille, et là , à ma grande surprise je vois un Imac 24' en pleine diffusion vidéo
> 
> (vous l'aurai compris ce n'est pas l'imac qui ma surprit c'est juste histoire de mettre un peu de suspense)
> ...



Déja vu mais cette video rend vraiment bien whaouuuuu

Je le veux !!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Luxpol (7 Avril 2007)

Qu'en est-il de ilife?


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

De toute facon, maintenant, c'est grillé, ca va arriver avec leopard


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Déja vu mais cette video rend vraiment bien whaouuuuu
> 
> Je le veux !!!! :love::love::love:



clair elle est énorme! C'est énorme ce truc... Si Leopard nous promet ça... j'achète tout de suite un nouveau mac :rateau:


----------



## cookie (7 Avril 2007)

Je me demande quelle machine fait tourner ce bidule parce que ça a l'air hyper réactif. Ca doit une bonne grosse bête l'ordinateur là derrière ;-)

Je me dis que ce genre de technologie va complètement changer notre vision de l'informatique. Maintenant, on peut "toucher" les fichiers qui sont dans l'ordinateur. Mettre en désordre toutes nos photos de vacances pour petit a petit les trier en tas,...

En tous cas :  :love:


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

Moi, je trouve pas ca mortel 
C'est pas ce que j'attend de mon ordinateur.
D'abord, que tout fonctionne tres bien, et qu'apres on etendent les possiblitées.


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Je me demande quelle machine fait tourner ce bidule parce que ça a l'air hyper réactif. Ca doit une bonne grosse bête l'ordinateur là derrière ;-)
> 
> Je me dis que ce genre de technologie va complètement changer notre vision de l'informatique. Maintenant, on peut "toucher" les fichiers qui sont dans l'ordinateur. Mettre en désordre toutes nos photos de vacances pour petit a petit les trier en tas,...
> 
> En tous cas :  :love:



Pourquoi il faudrait une grosse bete. c'est ton doigt qui devient la souris c'est tout.  Ca marche plus sommairement sur les nitendos DS et prochainement sur l'iphone...


----------



## cookie (7 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pourquoi il faudrait une grosse bete. c'est ton doigt qui devient la souris c'est tout.  Ca marche plus sommairement sur les nitendos DS et prochainement sur l'iphone...



ll y a deux gars entrain de manipuler ensemble le même écran de taille gigantesque. Il y a je ne sais combien de fenêtres ouvertes et manipulées en même temps avec des zoom hyper rapides sur divers photos.

Bien que de manière générale, il ne faut pas nécessairement une grosse machine pour utiliser le multitouch. Il me semble clair que pour faire une démonstration comme la leur (pas comparable du tout à se que fait la DS) il faut une bonne bécane et une bonne carte graphique.


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi pour toi une grosse machine


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2007)

S'il vous plaît on peut arrêter de parler de choses qui n'ont rien a voir avec LEOPARD ??! Qui ne sont pas constructives et pas fondées en plus ? A la limite ouvrez des sujets dans "Réagissez" mais là a chaque fois que je viens je lit des choses qui ne m'apprennent absolument rien sur LEOPARD !

Il faut être réaliste ! Jamais on aura des machine a écran tactile ! Vous vous imaginez le bras tendu en permanence ??! Nan sérieux, a moins d'avoir une vrais tablette PC je n'y crois absolument pas, c'est pas du tout pratique et bien très cher pour une utilisation trop "jme la pète avec  mon écran tactile que je dois laver 6 fois par jour a cause des traces de doigts !"


----------



## noche84 (7 Avril 2007)

Je pense en effet que la tactile n'est pas pour tout de suite à moins d'avoir trouver une solution révolutionaire... C'est bien trop contraignant ( et niveau ergonomie, on repassera... Fini la précision du pointeur de souris, bonjour les maux de bras,... )

Tous les utilisateurs d'Apple seront des bodybuilders  

Actuellement, sur Leopard, il serait intéressant d'avoir une interface un peu + 3D ( MS et Linux le font dja... C bien la 1ere fois qu'Apple est à la traine ).

Pour le "nouveau finder" j'pense que depuis le temps qu'on l'espère, il ne faut plus trop y croire lol

etc... Mais donnons un peu quelques idées réalistes et ergonomiquement acceptable...


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

apple avait deposé un brevet ou l'ecran faisait office de recepteur aussi (ca ouvre la porte a une webcam par l'ecran, un scanner sur l'ecran, etc )


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Je pense en effet que la tactile n'est pas pour tout de suite à moins d'avoir trouver une solution révolutionaire... C'est bien trop contraignant ( et niveau ergonomie, on repassera... Fini la précision du pointeur de souris, bonjour les maux de bras,... )
> 
> Tous les utilisateurs d'Apple seront des bodybuilders
> 
> ...



Ah non pas une interface 3D à la beryl ou alors il faudra que ce soit bien foutu

Le finder, on l'aura c'est sur

Pour l'iterface tactile, ce sera un grand pas en avant, mais cela modifierai beaucoup d'habitude. je doute que leopard intègre ce type de nouveautés !


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> S'il vous plaît on peut arrêter de parler de choses qui n'ont rien a voir avec LEOPARD ??! Qui ne sont pas constructives et pas fondées en plus ? A la limite ouvrez des sujets dans "Réagissez" mais là a chaque fois que je viens je lit des choses qui ne m'apprennent absolument rien sur LEOPARD !
> 
> Il faut être réaliste ! Jamais on aura des machine a écran tactile ! Vous vous imaginez le bras tendu en permanence ??! Nan sérieux, a moins d'avoir une vrais tablette PC je n'y crois absolument pas, c'est pas du tout pratique et bien très cher pour une utilisation trop "jme la pète avec  mon écran tactile que je dois laver 6 fois par jour a cause des traces de doigts !"


on discute de rumeurs... donc on a le droit de tout dire (à peu près ) :rateau:


----------



## spleen (7 Avril 2007)

Votre machin tactile à la Minority Report c'est bien amusant mais vous avez une idée de la taille d'écran qu'il faut pour manipuler ce genre de bidule ?
Vu la taille des icones et la résolution sur mon 20", je me vois pas trop jouer à ça avec mes gros doigts boudinés...  
C'est combien de roros déja le 61" Apple Display ?


----------



## wicker (8 Avril 2007)

Ok pour les doigts boudinés mais le Steve lui sur un ecran de 3.5 pouces de l iphone il fait tout .... meme redimensionner des photos ! POur ma part, je pense qu une technologie comme le multi-touch (qui est une partie de leopard car introduite dans l iphone), fera son arrivee sur nos gentil mac. Bcp de choses concordes avec cela, ilfe, iwork, les proapps, les machines ... tout est retardé depuis la fin de l annee derniere. Pour moi il est clair que ce retard est soit lie au muti touch ou Core animation ... voir les deux ... de toute facon on va vite tous etre fixé sous peu


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2007)

le multitouch est d&#233;ja g&#233;r&#233; par le trackpad des portables, double doigt pour scroll&#233;, doigt de gauche appuy&#233; et tapotement du deuxieme en meme temps simulation du clic droit... c'est d&#233;ja un bon d&#233;but non??


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah non pas une interface 3D à la beryl ou alors il faudra que ce soit bien foutu



C'est clair. C'est la première fois dans l'histoire de l'informatique que je prends mal au coeur en utilisant une interface graphique. Avec Beryl et tout ces effets 'blob', j'ai l'impression de lire à l'arrière d'une voiture ...


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> je doute que leopard intègre ce type de nouveautés !




ouaip moi aussi, ce sera plus pour un OS XI "jungle" ou un truc du style...entre temps, on va laisser passer le léopard, la girafe, la hyène, et tous leurs amis avant d'avoir une révolution tactile totale (RTT)...


----------



## jeremyl (11 Avril 2007)

je trouve beryl et tout ce genre d'effet tres joli a voir en demo, mais insuportable a l'utilisation, les fenetres qui flottent et tout le tralala n'amene rien de plus en ergonomie et confort de travail. Vive OSX et vivment LEO nom di diou ( meme si j'attendrais gentiment le 10.5.1 au moins avant d'acheter)


----------



## chounim (11 Avril 2007)

Hum, quand Léopard sortira, ok, ca va etre chouette tout ca...mais je suppose que tous les softs ne suivront pas tout de suite, du coup, Léopard tout seul, ca sert pas a grand chose...:mouais: 
A moins qu'il soit compatible un minimum, mais tout ca, on en sait rien, si? 

J'ai aussi entendu parler que, accrochez vous bien, les softs XP seraient compatible os x.5... possible?


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2007)

C'est une des rumeurs qui veut que Apple int&#232;gre une couche d'&#233;mulation de Ouinedoze en natif dans Leopard. Ce que tu d&#233;cris serait un _&#224; la fa&#231;on_ de Crossover.

Mais une telle couche doit &#234;tre bien herm&#233;tique pour &#233;viter les fuites ... Ils vont peut-&#234;tre l'appeler Diapers


----------



## rizoto (11 Avril 2007)

chounim a dit:


> J'ai aussi entendu parler que, accrochez vous bien, les softs XP seraient compatible os x.5... possible?




Quelles sont tes sources?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

mais les applis qui fonctionnent dans tiger et avec rosetta fonctionneront dans léopard non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> mais les applis qui fonctionnent dans tiger et avec rosetta fonctionneront dans léopard non ?



ça serait débile de forcer tous ceux qui ont des applications tiger ou power pc de tout racheter -__-


----------



## vg93179 (12 Avril 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ça serait débile de forcer tous ceux qui ont des applications tiger ou power pc de tout racheter -__-



Et ca ne risque pas d'arriver. 
Arrêtez de flipper, on dirait une campagne politique sur la sécurité !  
Leopard sera comme Tiger, une maj, avec de nouvelles fonctions, et 2 ou 3 exceptions d'incompatibilité avec des appli très vite maj genre salling clicker ou ce genre de petits shareware. 
Pour le reste, tout fonctionnera très bien. Et seuls les pros qui ne peuvent risquer de perdre une journée de travail si jamais xpress 7 refuse de s'ouvrir à cause d'une broutille, attendront quelques mois et la version .3 pour l'installer.
Quant à moi, je l'installerai dès reception, quelques jours après sa sortie !


----------



## chounim (12 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelles sont tes sources?



Mon copain Thomas   pas plus...j'ai juste entendu parer hein, c'est tout...



vg93179 a dit:


> Quant à moi, je l'installerai dès reception, quelques jours après sa sortie !



Ah bah ok alors :rateau: 


Bah viv'ment en tous cas...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Et ca ne risque pas d'arriver.
> Arrêtez de flipper, on dirait une campagne politique sur la sécurité !
> Leopard sera comme Tiger, une maj, avec de nouvelles fonctions, et 2 ou 3 exceptions d'incompatibilité avec des appli très vite maj genre salling clicker ou ce genre de petits shareware.
> Pour le reste, tout fonctionnera très bien. Et seuls les pros qui ne peuvent risquer de perdre une journée de travail si jamais xpress 7 refuse de s'ouvrir à cause d'une broutille, attendront quelques mois et la version .3 pour l'installer.
> Quant à moi, je l'installerai dès reception, quelques jours après sa sortie !


moi en fait j'ai photoshop 7, dreamweaver 8 et flash 8 (powerpc)
ce sont des licenses légales achetées par mon oncle, mais le truc c'est que je ne me vois pas les racheter, donc au pire à la version 10.5.3 ils marcheront ?


----------



## vg93179 (12 Avril 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi en fait j'ai photoshop 7, dreamweaver 8 et flash 8 (powerpc)
> ce sont des licenses légales achetées par mon oncle, mais le truc c'est que je ne me vois pas les racheter, donc au pire à la version 10.5.3 ils marcheront ?



Au pire à la version 10.5.0 ils marcheront oui !


----------



## Groumpff (12 Avril 2007)

Pour recentrer sur les nouveautés de Leopard !  

... je voulais juste dire que Quickview va dépendre de plug'in tier comme spotlight .... donc j'espère que ça le fera !  

D'ailleurs en parlant de spotlight, y a t'il de gros manque dans les plug'in disponibles ?

Par exemple j'espère qu'il y aura des plug'in quickview pour les fichiers 3D genre .stl, .igs ou .catpart, .catproduct

Tiens d'ailleurs quelqu'un sait si il y a des plug'in spotlight pour ces fichiers ?  

genre je cherche une fonction spécifique dans un fichier 3D pour voir comment elle est utilisée, pas de problème je spotlight les fichiers 3D et je trouve un exemple ..... super pour l'apprentissage !


----------



## greggorynque (12 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aimerais bien quedans leopard spotlight n'obliges plus a se taper la loupe en haut, car je l'ai masquée, mais du coup le raccourci pomme Espace est desactivé aussi c'est assez embettant


----------



## tolb (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
Si on achete un mac aujourd'hui avec la version Tiger  
La version de Leopard devient elle gratuite puisqu'elle sort au mois de juin ?


----------



## kisco (12 Avril 2007)

tolb a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si on achete un mac aujourd'hui avec la version Tiger
> La version de Leopard devient elle gratuite puisqu'elle sort au mois de juin ?



salut!
merci de faire une recherche avant de poser ta question, on y a déjà répondu maintes fois!
C'est non.
Lors du passage de Panther à Tiger, il y a eu un rabais pour Tiger uniquement sur les achats de Macs (Panther inclus) 1-2 semaines avant la sortie de Tiger.


----------



## chounim (12 Avril 2007)

EDIT, rien a dire, j'suis a l'ouest... :rose: :sick:


----------



## Groumpff (12 Avril 2007)

tolb a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si on achete un mac aujourd'hui avec la version Tiger
> La version de Leopard devient elle gratuite puisqu'elle sort au mois de juin ?


 
surement pas !


----------



## fpoil (12 Avril 2007)

J'avoue je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 70 pages de ce post et j'ai une question :

est-il pr&#233;vu une nouvelle version de frontrow ? genre proche de backrow ? Frontrow serait-il alors une vrai app? plus rapide? pr&#233;sente dans les beta fournies aux developpeurs?


----------



## kisco (12 Avril 2007)

il n'y a pas de nouveau front row dans les versions envoyées aux développeurs, mais il me semble pourtant que Jobs avait bien dit qu'il serait en version 2 dans Leopard.


----------



## Toumak (12 Avril 2007)

kisco a dit:


> il n'y a pas de nouveau front row dans les versions envoyées aux développeurs, mais il me semble pourtant que Jobs avait bien dit qu'il serait en version 2 dans Leopard.



exact, ce sont les mots qui sont sortis de sa bouche


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2007)

&#199;a, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait. Ou alors il s'est mis au fran&#231;ais, r&#233;cemment ...


----------



## philippeimac (12 Avril 2007)

Think Secret nous gratifie d'une date prévue de commercialisation de Leopar pour le 11 juin d'apres ses sources fiables.
Si c'est vrai ce serait juste à temps pour être dans les clous du printemps qui s'acheve le 20 juin certes mais qui avait aussi commencé en mars...


----------



## oohTONY (12 Avril 2007)

---]D&#233;sol&#233; je me suis tromp&#233; d'une page----

A SUPPRIMER :d


----------



## doctor maybe (12 Avril 2007)

Bon ben reste plus qu'a attendre octobre!!
Faites que ce soit une ruse , une incomprehension , ... une bonne blague car là ca me tue cette news!:hein::mouais:


----------



## chounim (12 Avril 2007)

Ca reste une rumeur...
on verra bien...


----------



## apenspel (12 Avril 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Ca reste une rumeur...
> on verra bien...


Non, c'est un fait : http://www.apple.com/hotnews/



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> We now plan to show our developers a near final version of Leopard at the conference, give them a beta copy to take home so they can do their final testing, and ship Leopard in October.


Elle jette un froid, cette hotnew&#8230;


----------



## spleen (12 Avril 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Ca reste une rumeur...
> on verra bien...



Y en a qui sont têtus !!!   
Ils ont dit octobre.
Mais on sait de quelle année ??


----------



## apenspel (12 Avril 2007)

Bon, je lance ma rumeur
Les actions Apple vont en prendre un coup. Je dirais qu'elle seront au plus bas dans 3 jours. Ce sera le moment d'en acheter pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore. :love:


----------



## spleen (13 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Bon, je lance ma rumeur
> Les actions Apple vont en prendre un coup. Je dirais qu'elle seront au plus bas dans 3 jours. Ce sera le moment d'en acheter pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore. :love:



Oui ça, c'est la seule chose intelligente qui ait été dite sur le sujet ce soir  
Je dirais même que si l'annonce a déja été faite aux USA, réveillez votre banquier !!!


----------



## UnAm (13 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Non, c'est un fait : http://www.apple.com/hotnews/
> 
> 
> Elle jette un froid, cette hotnew



un froid? nan, je crois pas... Leopard va vraiment atomiser Vista & son effet Wahou de blondassemadeintf1


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2007)

D&#233;j&#224;, nous verrons en juin pour les myst&#233;rieuses nouveaut&#233;s [je sens comme un syndrome Vista se profiler, l'iPhone jouant le r&#244;le peu enviable de McGuffin ...]


----------



## spleen (13 Avril 2007)

Les mystérieuses nouveautés que S Jobs ne voulait pas présenter lors de la première annonce de Leopard à la WWDC par peur de la "photocopieuse" ??
A mon avis, il aura du mal à le faire 2 fois ce coup là...


----------



## Toumak (13 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Les mystérieuses nouveautés que S Jobs ne voulait pas présenter lors de la première annonce de Leopard à la WWDC par peur de la "photocopieuse" ??
> A mon avis, il aura du mal à le faire 2 fois ce coup là...


apparemment il les présentera à la prochaine wwdc de juin


----------



## samallard (13 Avril 2007)

Et c est pour quand tout ca?


----------



## apenspel (13 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je dirais même que si l'annonce a déja été faite aux USA, réveillez votre banquier !!!


C'était avant qu'il fallait vendre. Maintenant, il faut attendre pour acheter.

Euh, comme je n'ai pas un rond pour acheter moi-même, n'oubliez pas mes 10%. :rateau:


----------



## cookie (13 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de cette nouvelle.

D'un côté ça me fait vraiment râler parce que ça fait un moment que j'attend l'arrivée d'un nouveau Mac Mini plus performant et livré avec Léopard pour l'acheter.

D'un autre côté, je préfère que Léopard sorte plus tard mais que ce soit une vrais bombe, rapide stable et pleine d'innovations.
On achète toujours des licences multi utilisateurs au boulot. Je pourrais faire une mise à jour comme ça.

Par contre, s'ils attendent l'arrivée de Léopard pour sortir de nouvelles machines, là, je vais vraiment l'avoir mauvaise !

Tout ça va effectivement faire diminuer fortement les ventes de mac dans les prochains mois et d'avril à octobre... c'est très très long !
Par contre, je pense que beaucoup de personnes vont se rabattre sur l'iPhone.. histoire de patienter ;-)


----------



## Heidoji (13 Avril 2007)

Pourquoi vous ralez, en Octobre, c'est le printemps ... dans l'hemisphere sud ... il n'avait pas precise ou !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2007)

Allez. Une p'tite dernière mise à jour du Tigre pour la route. Parce qu'on ne va jamais tenir jusqu'en octobre avec la 10.4.9.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Avril 2007)

Franchement, ça me fait vraiment vraiment c**** que Léopard ne sorte qu'en octobre. Comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'attendais Léopard pour changer de mac, ben tant pis, je changerais de mac, sans Léopard... 

J'ai l'impression qu'Apple se moque de plus en plus de ses clients. De plus, j'ai de plus en plus peur par rapport à leurs effets d'annonce. Ca fait deux fois qu'ils nous font le coup. Déjà, ils présentent Léopard plus d'un an avant sa sortie, en se moquant ouvertement des "photocopieurs" de Microsoft. Et ils font quoi ? ils sortent leur OS très en retard, et nous n'avons AUCUNE nouvelles depuis août 2006 !
Ensuite, leur deuxième effet d'annonce a été l'iPhone, dont tout le monde s'extasie, mais dont personne n'a vraiment toucher et encore moins testé les fonctionnalités.

Non, Apple ne peut pas aller dans ce sens là. Elle est loin de tenir autant de clients que Microsoft. Et les gens qui attendait Léopard pour switcher... vont finalement se rabattre vers Vista (pas tous, évidemment, n'éxagérons pas, mais quand même... ).


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2007)

Heidoji a dit:


> Pourquoi vous ralez, en Octobre, c'est le printemps ... dans l'hemisphere sud ... il n'avait pas precise ou !


 
Oui d'ailleurs c'est l'une des nouvelles fonctionnalités top secret de Leopard.... un tout nouveau calendrier universel avec un Printemps qui dure désormais toute l'année!

C'est sympa, le printemps non? avec les petites fleurs, le retour des beaux jours, les bourgeons qui bourgeonnent, ....

Top FlowerPOwer tout ça!


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2007)

C'est une situation intéressante : Apple allait bien, presque trop pourrait-on dire, pour une société en danger pendant si longtemps. La stratégie d'ensemble fonctionnait aussi plutôt bien.
Et là, on peut constater que les iPods n'évoluent quasiment plus, que les Macs n'évoluent pas trop non plus ; de surcroît, Apple se met à faire comme tout le monde, à savoir faire des annonces façon _teasing_ [et donc à se mettre la pression, comme M$ avec Vista], en même temps que de passer sur Intel ; Apple espère rééditer l'exploit de l'iPod avec l'iPhone et en rajoute encore une louche en disant que c'est ce dernier qui est responsable du retard de Leopard ... _My foot !_
Bref, il semble qu'ils soient dépassés par les événements, non ?
Ce n'est peut-être qu'une fausse alerte, un léger contre-temps. J'y verrais plutôt un excès de confiance, d'optimisme, voire de condescendance [ou de complexe de supériorité] qui les a amené à se croire au-dessus des contingences des sociétés.
Ce peut aussi être le début d'une nouvelle crise avant renouvellement.

Mac OS X allait bien, ne cessait de s'améliorer depuis 10.0, était stable et tout ça. Apple nous fait miroiter des _trucs_ terribles pour 10.5 : qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire, au juste ? Des fils dans des forums Rumeurs ? J'aurais préféré qu'ils travaill(ass)ent sur un 10.5 bien gentil avec deux-trois McGuffins de base (des zigouigouis inutiles pour appâter le chaland) et que, d'un autre côté, ils développent OS XI avec le côté expérimental approprié. Je crains qu'ils n'aient voulu faire rentrer OS XI dans OS X  Et du coup ne plus avoir de système stable ! Et avoir des fonctionnalités sophistiquées sur un système instable ou pas au niveau n'est pas bien intéressant.

Une chose est claire : ils ont intérêt à assurer, en juin, avec la WWDC et la présentation de Leopard puis celle de l'iPhone [je continue à sentir poindre le flop, bizarrement].

Notons que cela devrait non seulement freiner les sorties des logiciels "adjacents" (iLife, iWork) mais aussi celles du matériel.

Tout ça pour avoir zfs ...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (13 Avril 2007)

Bah soyons optmistes!
Qui sait, en juin, S. Job va nous annoncer que c'est tout simplement incroyable, lui-même a du mal à y croire mais Léopard est à partir de ce jour, disponible!
Nos ingénieurs ont travaillé nuit et jour, blablablalbla... 
Bref le gros coup médiatique...
C'est possible! Après tout, c'est ce qu'ils nous ont dit lors du passage des processeurs RISC PowerPC vers CISC Intel.  (Nos ingénieurs ont bossé nuit et jour, toutes nos iApp sont en UB........)


----------



## fredintosh (13 Avril 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Bah soyons optmistes!
> Qui sait, en juin, S. Job va nous annoncer que c'est tout simplement incroyable, lui-même a du mal à y croire mais Léopard est à partir de ce jour, disponible!
> Nos ingénieurs ont travaillé nuit et jour, blablablalbla...
> Bref le gros coup médiatique...
> C'est possible! Après tout, c'est ce qu'ils nous ont dit lors du passage des processeurs RISC PowerPC vers CISC Intel.  (Nos ingénieurs ont bossé nuit et jour, toutes nos iApp sont en UB........)



C'est pas idiot comme argument, mais là, j'ai l'impression que ça ne se reproduira pas.
D'une part, les bêtas envoyées aux développeurs ne laissent pas entrevoir une version finale dans les prochaines semaines (eh oui, juin, c'est dans quelques semaines).
D'autre part, et c'est ce qui me chipotait déjà depuis que l'iPhone était annoncé pour la conférence de juin, ça semble assez improbable de faire le lancement simultané de l'iPhone et de Leopard + iLife + éventuelles nouvelles machines... Un peu trop, tout ça.
M'est avis que ce report de Leopard était prévu de longue date, mais qu'ils ont attendu que les ventes de Mac baissent pour en faire l'annonce.
Avec un peu de chance, ils ont prévu large et sortiront le félin en septembre, mais en juin, je n'y crois plus.


----------



## niko34 (13 Avril 2007)

J'aimerai bien aussi que les ipod &#233;voluent. Mais Apple n'a pas trop de concurrent s&#233;rieux sur le domaine, alors plut&#244;t que de griller toutes les nouveaut&#233;s d'un coup (wifi, tactile, m&#233;moire flash), et bien ils attendent. Et si &#231;a ce trouve, on aura m&#234;me pas toutes ces nouveaut&#233;s d'un coup. Dans 1 an le wifi, 1 an apr&#232;s le tactile ... C'est la meilleure fa&#231;on de proc&#233;der pour eux: tant que les ventes restent importante, aucune nouveaut&#233;. D&#232;s que &#231;a se tasse un peu, allez, ils nous mettent un petit truc pour relancer les ventes.

Pour Leopard, bompi, t'es un en col&#232;re, non? 

Y'a peut-&#234;tre une bonne raison pour les logiciels iLife et iWork ne soient pas d&#233;j&#224; sortis. Peut-&#234;tre qu'ils ont tout simplement &#233;t&#233; d&#233;velopp&#233;s avec XCode 3 et qu'ils utilisent Core Animation. Je crois que c'est l'hypoth&#232;se la plus cr&#233;dible.

Concernant OS XI, un tout nouveau syst&#232;me para&#238;t quand m&#234;me peu probable sachant que l'architecture d'OS X est excellente. Pourquoi iraient-ils refaire des API qui &#233;voluent depuis 15 ans (nextstep), qui sont aujourd'hui tr&#232;s stables, et en plus, qu'ils n'ont aucun probl&#232;me &#224; faire &#233;voluer?
Ils misent plut&#244;t sur de nouvelles API pour faire &#233;voluer le syst&#232;me. Eventuellement sur la refonte de quelques API existantes. Bref, rien qui ne mette en p&#233;ril la stabilit&#233; de l'os.

En tout cas, ils ne me donnent pas l'impression d'une entreprise qui s'est attaqu&#233; &#224; un chantier trop gros et risqu&#233;.

J'ai envie d'&#234;tre optimiste (c'est vendredi). En juin, steve va nous faire une pr&#233;sentation de Leopard qui va scotcher tout le monde et les dev vont pouvoir repartir avec leur version beta avec toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s pr&#233;sentes.


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (13 Avril 2007)

Je traîne ici depuis quelques semaines, chassant du regard le léopard à l'orée du bois pour pouvoir enfin switcher et virer cet affreux acer 15"4 trop gros trop laid trop bruyant trop lent de mon bureau...

Bref... Apple me tient totalement car je ne veux pas retourner sous windows comme beaucoup d'autre switcher qui switch par lassitude... Alors octobre, mouai. Bin non, ça ira pas pour moi. 

Que faire then ? Attendre Juin pour voir si de nouveaux macbooks sortent ? Certainement oui, et j'achèterais Léopard après, ou je l'aurais autrement...

Autant Apple se fout de nous, autant je n'ai absolument aucun moyen de les punir étant déjà accroc à leurs produits.

Ils nous tiennent quoi. 

Vous avez de l'espoir pour la sortie de macbook en juin ? La gamme doit bien se renouveler à un moment... Dîtes moi que ouiiiiii !


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2007)

En col&#232;re ? Ben non, d'autant que je ne compte pas m'acheter de Mac d'ici quelque temps [sauf casse].
Mais je ne comprends pas trop &#224; quel jeu ils jouent ... Quel besoin de raconter que l'on allait voir ce que l'on allait voir ? Ce que l'on voit, c'est qu'ils sont largement en retard, oui ! D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, ce qui m'agace, c'est quand on la ram&#232;ne [tendance tr&#232;s d&#233;velopp&#233;e chez Apple]. Ils ont quand m&#234;me int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; avoir de _vraies_ nouveaut&#233;s qui d&#233;potent. Parce que l&#224;, ils vont tout droit vers la case "MicroMou". 
Au moins n'ont-ils pas Steve Ballmer ...

En fait, je crains justement le syndrome Vista. Un exemple : M$ n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; capable de faire un nouveau syst&#232;me de fichiers, avec des fonctionnalit&#233;s de la mort. Apple a choisi de simplement compl&#233;ter l'existant avec SpotLight. Pas parfait mais op&#233;rationnel et assez pratique. Voil&#224; un exemple de bon d&#233;veloppement [qui demande d'ailleurs une bonne version 2.0]. Mais l&#224; ... Les fonctionnalit&#233;s qui font que l'on met plus d'un an apr&#232;s leur annonce &#224; les mettre au point, je ne les sens pas : trop complexes, donc bugg&#233;es, donc pas utiles &#224; tous. Une perte de temps et d'&#233;nergie pour une usine &#224; gaz.

C'est mon c&#244;t&#233; pessimiste qui prend le dessus


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, il semble qu'ils soient dépassés par les événements, non ?
> Ce n'est peut-être qu'une fausse alerte, un léger contre-temps. J'y verrais plutôt un excès de confiance, d'optimisme, voire de condescendance [ou de complexe de supériorité] qui les a amené à se croire au-dessus des contingences des sociétés.
> Ce peut aussi être le début d'une nouvelle crise avant renouvellement.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Apple se croyait déjà arrivé avec Léopard. Autre preuve de cette arrogance, les immenses affiches à la WWDC (Redmond, start your photocopiers, Vista 2.0, etc... ). Enfin, pas de quoi se moquer, Apple est en train de partir dans la même voie que Microsoft. C'est pas chouette... 



bompi a dit:


> Une chose est claire : ils ont intérêt à assurer, en juin, avec la WWDC et la présentation de Leopard puis celle de l'iPhone [je continue à sentir poindre le flop, bizarrement].
> 
> Notons que cela devrait non seulement freiner les sorties des logiciels "adjacents" (iLife, iWork) mais aussi celles du matériel.
> 
> Tout ça pour avoir zfs ...



Oui, si Léopard n'est pas aussi attrayant qu'il le disent chez Apple, ou s'il n'y a pas tant de nouveautés que prévu, ça va leur faire mal... 
Faut arrêter de se foutre de la gueule du monde, quoi...


----------



## Frodon (13 Avril 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, si L&#233;opard n'est pas aussi attrayant qu'il le disent chez Apple, ou s'il n'y a pas tant de nouveaut&#233;s que pr&#233;vu, &#231;a va leur faire mal...
> Faut arr&#234;ter de se foutre de la gueule du monde, quoi...




Ce que l'on sait d&#233;j&#224; avec les sessions de la WWDC 2006 (voir sessions iTunes (n&#233;cessite un compte ADC)), c'est qu'il y aura un bon nombre de nouveaut&#233; (tr&#232;s) int&#233;ressantes aux niveaux des APIs et donc entre autres pour les d&#233;veloppeurs (ceux d'Apple inclus bien s&#251;rs). Ce qui promets de nouveaux logiciels attrayants et encore plus innovant.

Apr&#232;s que Apple mette beaucoup ou non des effets "WAOUH", je dois dire que perso c'est tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre mon crit&#232;re principale, voir je m'en fiche royalement (&#224; la longue &#231;a a plus tendances &#224; m'&#233;nerver qu'a m'impressionner).

Bref rien qu'avec ce que j'ai vu, Leopard est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant &#224; mes yeux.


----------



## divoli (13 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Notons que cela devrait non seulement freiner les sorties des logiciels "adjacents" (iLife, iWork) mais aussi celles du matériel.



Non, pas forcément, concernant le matériel. Je ne vois pas pourquoi le report de Léopard devrait empêcher une mise-à-jour hardware, cela devrait booster un peu les ventes. Léopard, c'est dans six mois, on a le temps de voir venir. Et mettre un OS (Tiger) éprouvé sur des machines mises-à-jour, ce devrait être l'idéal.

Parce que continuer à vendre des Mac avec Tiger, je ne vois pas vraiment le problème. Alors que les vendre en voyant qu'à coté les PC bénéficient d'un équipement plus performants et plus récents (et le processeurs basés sur la plateforme Santa-Rosa vont très bientôt apparaître), c'est idiot.

J'espère que ce sera le cas à très court terme, au plus tard fin juin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2007)

quand je vois les preview d'interface.. Dieu que c'est laid!! itunes dernière évolution dans toute son horreur, coins carrés , et alu gris de chez dépression :hein:


----------



## Frodon (13 Avril 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> quand je vois les preview d'interface.. Dieu que c'est laid!! itunes derni&#232;re &#233;volution dans toute son horreur, coins carr&#233;s , et alu gris de chez d&#233;pression :hein:



Pour te rassurer:

1) Les coins ne sont pas carr&#233;s (c'est la capture qui a &#233;t&#233; mal fait, elle a &#233;t&#233; fait sur fond blanc et d&#233;coup&#233; ras du bord avec une selection carr&#233;, d'o&#249; l'impression de coin carr&#233;s)
2) Il y a visiblement eu d&#233;gradation de l'image, soit dans les reglages de l'affichage (faite en 16bits? Ce qui m'etonnerait ps, vu que la source de la capture est Hackintosh, y'a des chance qu'elle ai &#233;t&#233; faite un sur PC avec MacOS X version hack&#233;. Et donc certainement sans driver Video adapt&#233; &#224; la carte graphique du gars (soit donc le mode VESA standard)), soit dans la compression, car on voit clairement un tramage.

P.S: Les coins de la fen&#234;tre d'iTunes 7 ne sont pas carr&#233;s non plus.


----------



## noche84 (14 Avril 2007)

moué... +- d'accord avec Bompi aussi...

Par contre lorsque je compare mon ibook et mon MacIntel, je trouve le système moins adapté à l'architecture Intel... Normal, c'est nouveau... Mais Leopard devrait redonner un coup de fout et au système : Conçu POUR MacTel ( oké il y avait une version parallèle mais il y a malgré tout quelques défauts de jeunesses... Peut-être matériels, peut-être logiciels )... 

Malgré le fait que je sois pleinement satisfait de mon iMac core 2 duo n'est ce pas... Mais Safari qui plante est INNADMISSIBLE ! ( surtout qu'aucune application n'a jamais planté sur mon PPC )... VLC qui plante ma fois, c'est une application tierce, on peut l'admettre... etc etc

J'espérais donc qu'avec Léopard, il y aurait une meilleure "intégration" avec l'architecture... Mais en effet on dirait qu'Apple est en train de s'embourber... Je me rappelle S.Jobs montrer les évolutions sur Mac ( un OS / an et demi ) et comparer avec Windows ( et un point d'interrogation à la place de Vista... )... Malgré tout Vista est sorti, pas aussi complet que ce qui était annoncé mais lui, il est la ( oké, il a fallu 5-6 ans pour le pondre mais bon )... Je pense quand même que chez M$, ils doivent sourire en coin. ( ou faire la danse du singe  )


----------



## UnAm (14 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas forcément, concernant le matériel. Je ne vois pas pourquoi le report de Léopard devrait empêcher une mise-à-jour hardware, cela devrait booster un peu les ventes. Léopard, c'est dans six mois, on a le temps de voir venir. Et mettre un OS (Tiger) éprouvé sur des machines mises-à-jour, ce devrait être l'idéal.


rooooh, mais t'as pas compris que Leopard amène le tactile également? 
Sérieusement, tu penses un instant qu'Apple pense rentabiliser les millions de $ investis pour son multitouch, scroll, etc de R&D que sur l'iPhone? J'en doute fort^^


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> rooooh, mais t'as pas compris que Leopard am&#232;ne le tactile &#233;galement?



Et alors, en quoi cela va emp&#234;cher une mise-&#224;-jour hardware des Mac &#224; court terme ? Un ordi ne se r&#233;sume pas &#224; un &#233;cran tactile...

Avec ce type de raisonnement, on en serait encore &#224; sortir des G4...


----------



## cookie (14 Avril 2007)

Effectivement, je ne voit pas se qui empêche Apple de mettre à jour son MacMini ! (en se qui me concerne, le plus tôt sera le mieux !).


----------



## Toumak (14 Avril 2007)

moi j'attends avec impatience les nouveaux macbook
avec si possible le successeur du gma950 et l'introduction de santa rosa 
ça serait le top


----------



## cookie (14 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'attends avec impatience les nouveaux macbook
> avec si possible le successeur du gma950 et l'introduction de santa rosa
> ça serait le top



Je suppose que l'évolution des MacMini et des MacBook iront de paire étant donné que leur architecture est fort semblable.

Quoi, le MacBook eux sont en core2duo !!!

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## cookie (15 Avril 2007)

Je viens de voir les photos des nouvelles builds de Léopard.
Je vais peut-être passer pour un inculte mais c'est quoi le logiciel "Directory" ?

Sinon, contrairement à l'avis de beaucoup d'autres personnes, je trouve ça très bien d'avoir unifier l'interface et d'avoir abandonné le métal brossé.
Prochaine étape, les barres de défilement (ça va pas plaire à tout le monde ça ;-)).


----------



## niko34 (15 Avril 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Prochaine étape, les barres de défilement (ça va pas plaire à tout le monde ça ;-)).



Je trouve aussi que ce serait une bonne idée. Au passage, les boutons aqua aussi pourraient changer. Une évolution vers un style qui ressemble aux boutons de la barre d'outil de Mail 2.0, ce serait un bon compromis entre aqua et quelque chose de moins clinquant.


----------



## Toumak (15 Avril 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Je viens de voir les photos des nouvelles builds de Léopard.
> Je vais peut-être passer pour un inculte mais c'est quoi le logiciel "Directory" ?



c'est pas un logiciel présent dans la version server d'os x ?


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2007)

Je viens dans ce thread pour dire ce que je pense de la nouvelle interface.

Je la trouve super belle, bien mieux que le m&#233;tal bross&#233; ou les Aqua non unifi&#233;.
Par contre j'esp&#232;re que L&#233;opard sera bien comme sur les captures d'&#233;cran qu'on peut voir sur le web et que ce n'est pas qu'un &#233;tat de transition : les boutons et autres widgets sont encore en aqua, et j'ai vraiment aps envie que tout le syst&#232;me utilise les boutons moche &#224; la iTunes 7 qui ressemble &#224; une imitation de bouton en mauvais plastique...

Mais vraiment le fait qu'apparement Apple ai r&#233;unifi&#233; l'interface c'est g&#233;niale, surtout que c'est vraiment super beau, le mieux depuis le d&#233;but de Mac OS pour moi !

Voilou :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (15 Avril 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> moué... +- d'accord avec Bompi aussi...
> 
> Par contre lorsque je compare mon ibook et mon MacIntel, je trouve le système moins adapté à l'architecture Intel... Normal, c'est nouveau... Mais Leopard devrait redonner un coup de fout et au système : Conçu POUR MacTel ( oké il y avait une version parallèle mais il y a malgré tout quelques défauts de jeunesses... Peut-être matériels, peut-être logiciels )...
> 
> ...



Safari est plantogène, mais il était encore plus au moins de juin dernier, au fil des MAJ c'est de moins en moins le cas. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, Leopard améliorera pas mal le système pour les mactel.


----------



## noche84 (15 Avril 2007)

( d'accord aussi pour dire qu'au fil des MAJ, ça fonctionne de mieux en mieux... D'ailleurs depuis 10.4.9, j'ai l'impression que mon iMac ne sort plus de veille tout seul... )

Au sinon pour les capture... C'est pas mal mais il n'y a tjrs rien de nouveau... vivement la WWDC pour en savoir plus ( espérons en tt cas )


----------



## cookie (16 Avril 2007)

Source Mac4Ever : 



> Depuis quelques jours circulent des captures d'écran d'une soit-disant Beta 9a410 de Leopard. (...) Mais sur les forums américains et un peu partout ailleurs, on pense que ces captures sont des fakes. Certains graphismes seraient incohérents et le placement des éléments pas toujours très conforme. Bref, en attendant une confirmation, prenons ces images avec les pincettes d'usage !



Bon, ils ne donnent aucune source. Cette information est donc aussi à prendre avec des pincettes


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

je pense que l'on peut croire les captures de thinkSecret


----------



## Paradise (16 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je pense que l'on peut croire les captures de thinkSecret



Pas moi , car j'ai bien capté que leur faire confiance c'est jouer avec le feux !! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Pas moi , car j'ai bien capt&#233; que leur faire confiance c'est jouer avec le feux !! :rateau:



:mouais: euh la, je vois pas


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2007)

euh... et &#224; part des changements cosm&#233;tiques, vous pensez que Leopard va apporter quoi comme nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s?

Parce que j'imagine que ce n'est pas le polissage de l'ancien m&#233;tal bross&#233; qui n&#233;cessite 4 mois de plus!


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

bah, les top secret features, qui ne peuvent etre que du detail par rapport a un systeme 64 bits (C2D et G5) etc,
pas mal d'amelioration de Spotlight, etc 
d'apres ThinkSecret, au moins 40 bugs 'graves' sont encore presents.


----------



## niko34 (16 Avril 2007)

TS parlait aussi d'une refonte de QuickTime. Ca me paraît assez probable car Adobe est en train de sortir une solution concurrente (d'après ce que j'ai compris) et ça met un peu la pression à  Apple.

+1 avec Tucpasquic sur les bugs. La liste est encore longue.

Il y avait aussi une rumeur qui parlait de l'intégration d'iLife à Leopard. Personne n'a encore vu la nouvelle version d'iLife d'ailleurs. Ca pourrait être une cause de retard.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

Adobe mettra pas Apple en echec sur QT. QT, c'est pas le viewer... QT, c'est tout MacOS X niveau graphique (enfin, y'a pas mal de chose qu'il partage )!
Adobe sort un viewer, Apple a une architecture, pas comparable. C'est comme comparer QT et Flash.
Et puis, Adobe est pas capable d'utiliser les biblis Apple pour leurs dev...
Apple ne retarderai pas tant que ca la sortie d'un systeme juste pour un app grand public (iLife) un systeme ca se patch  l'app aussi 
La refonte, je sais pas, mais il va y avoir de nouveaux Frameworks dans Léopard, dont certains sont bien (Image&PDFKit... plus rapide pour les images (Aperture))
QT en multithreadé et 64bits, oui 
Apple a tout interet a multithreadé tout le systeme (ca peut inciter d'autres dev a le faire)


----------



## niko34 (16 Avril 2007)

Le framework QT s'occupe de la partie streaming et multimedia dans MacOs (c'est déjà pas mal). La couche graphique de MacOs est Quartz 2D (qui ne s'appuie pas sur QuickTime).

Les outils d'adobe vont devoir évoluer pour fournir du contenu au nouveau player (ce ne sera pas juste un player flash). J'ai l'impression que la technologie QuickTime rentrera donc en concurrence avec les outils d'adobe pour la production de contenu multimedia.

Pour iLife, ben je sais pas trop. C'est vrai qu'un système ça se patch et qu'ils pourraient faire une maj après coup. Mais côté marketing, ce serait pas terrible quand même. L'absence de news sur iLife est quand même bizarre.

Pour le multithreading, je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Et en plus, ça peut prendre du temps de refondre des api existantes pour les rendre multithreadées.


----------



## Groumpff (16 Avril 2007)

quickview
la gestion de HELP par spotlight  
la gestion des animations du finder avec core animation :love: 
la gestion des onglets généralisés et transformation des fenêtres en onglets et inversement :love: 
la nouvelle fenêtre de résultat spotlight  
pdfkit
...

et les trucs qu'on sait déjà

spaces
les widgets à la volé
ichat collaboratif
timemachine
...

et les hypothèses probables
core animation ilife et iwork

... franchement, pas besoin de secret things pour que je casse déjà ma tirelire le jour de la sortie !    

Alors si en plus il y en a  :love:   

Allez tiens avec toutes ces améliorations, je leur laisse 4 mois en rab sans regrets !


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> quickview
> la gestion de HELP par spotlight
> la gestion des animations du finder avec core animation :love:
> la gestion des onglets généralisés et transformation des fenêtres en onglets et inversement :love:
> ...


"toutes ces am&#233;liorations" ? :mouais:

Panther ou Tiger en apportaient bien plus que ce qu'il y a dans ton post !


----------



## Groumpff (16 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> "toutes ces améliorations" ? :mouais:
> 
> Panther ou Tiger en apportaient bien plus que ce qu'il y a dans ton post !



Es tu le genre de personnes convaincue par les slogan type "more than 150 new features " ???

l'important c'est les innovations qui changent la manière d'utiliser ta machine !
Et pas besoin d'en avoir 12000 pour que ce soit déjà super !

Un peu de réalisme et moins de boulimie pour au final tout vomir serait mieux !


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Es tu le genre de personnes convaincue par les slogan type "more than 150 new features " ???
> 
> l'important c'est les innovations qui changent la manière d'utiliser ta machine !
> Et pas besoin d'en avoir 12000 pour que ce soit déjà super !
> ...





			
				Groumpff a dit:
			
		

> *l'important c'est les innovations qui changent la mani&#232;re d'utiliser ta machine !*


Justement :rateau: 

Mais je ne doute pas qu'Apple nous r&#233;serve d'autres surprise piur L&#233;o, puis m&#234;me si pour le end-user les nouveaut&#233;s ne sont pas flagrantes, pour les d&#233;veloppeurs on aura du full 64 bits si j'ai bien compris (m&#234;me les GUI), CoreAnimation, j'entend parler de PDFKit...).

Donc L&#233;opard de toute fa&#231;on c'est bien, mais pour les utilisateurs finaux il y a -pour le moment- moins de nouveaut&#233;s que dans les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes versions Panther et Tiger


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2007)

Exactement, les choses les plus utiles dans Tiger, n'étaient pas les plus visibles. Réseau, format de volumes, protocoles de communication, services, etc ...

On a été gâté avec Tiger, alors j'espère que ce sera autant le cas avec Léopard. Une intégration encore plus poussé dans les réseaux d'entreprise sera toujours appréciable.


----------



## Gullyver (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je sais que rien n'est encore officiel mais j'aimerais savoir si les dévéloppeurs présents sur le site pensent que Leopard fonctionnera sur un Powerbook PPC 1ghz... 
Car je veux changer de systeme mais pas forcement de machine. 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (17 Avril 2007)

Gullyver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais que rien n'est encore officiel mais j'aimerais savoir si les dévéloppeurs présents sur le site pensent que Leopard fonctionnera sur un Powerbook PPC 1ghz...
> Car je veux changer de systeme mais pas forcement de machine.
> ...



il devrait sans doute tourner
mais tout ne sera pas activer (je pense à core animation notamment)


----------



## noche84 (17 Avril 2007)

Si tu as accès à Core Image ( l'effet goute d'eau lors de l'ajout de widgets ) alors tu auras les effets visuels de Leopard... Au sinon bah il faudra s'en passer lol

Pour ce qui est du système fonctionnant sur ton ordi ça devrait aller tt seul mais il faudra p-e rajouter de la ram... 512 c'est ptetr limite => 1Go c'est mieux


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

Oui, ImageKit et PDFKit, j'espere qu'avec ca, les PDF seront mieux respectés (ca deconne un peu par moment), et ImageKit, un complement de CoreImage pour alleger le tout. Ce qui serait bien, c'est de continuer a dedier les parties images/animations au GPU qui ne sert pas a grand chose en fin de compte (meme avec Aperture, c'est le CPU qui calcule, et pas trop le GPU...)


----------



## Toumak (23 Avril 2007)

Quelques nouveaux screenshots sur la derni&#232;re build par ICI
sur QuickLook et Automator


----------



## niko34 (23 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Quelques nouveaux screenshots sur la dernière build par ICI
> sur QuickLook et Automator



On peut voir les workflows automator dans QuickLook, excellent !

Par contre, je me demande si QuickLook est pratique à utiliser. S'il faut aller dans un menu contextuel puis cliquer sur QuickLook (ou même un raccourci clavier) à chaque fois qu'on veut avoir un aperçu d'un fichier, ça risque d'être pénible à l'utilisation.


----------



## Toumak (23 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> On peut voir les workflows automator dans QuickLook, excellent !
> 
> Par contre, je me demande si QuickLook est pratique à utiliser. S'il faut aller dans un menu contextuel puis cliquer sur QuickLook (ou même un raccourci clavier) à chaque fois qu'on veut avoir un aperçu d'un fichier, ça risque d'être pénible à l'utilisation.



pour l'utilisation de QuickLook, c'est click droit > quick look
pas plus long ou compliqué que click droit > lire les infos

il y a surement un raccourcis aussi


----------



## niko34 (23 Avril 2007)

Ben c'est justement quelque chose que je ne trouve pas très pratique.

Quand t'as pas mal de fichiers du même type et que tu vas vouloir identifier celui qui t'intéresse, il va falloir faire bouton droit puis 1 clique, et ça pour chaque fichier... Je ne vois pas trop le gain de temps par rapport à l'ouverture dans l'appli native de chaque fichier jusqu'à trouver le bon. Ca c'est la technique identifique à le fenêtre d'information.

Une deuxième technique qui serait beaucoup plus pratique: si tu ouvres la fenêtre de QuickLook et qu'en sélectionnant un autre fichier, le contenu de la fenêtre déjà ouverte te montre un aperçu du nouveau fichier, alors là ok, c'est rapide à l'utilisation: tu fais appel une seule fois à QuickLook et ensuite tu n'as qu'à changer la sélection dans le finder.


----------



## Toumak (23 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Ben c'est justement quelque chose que je ne trouve pas très pratique.
> 
> Quand t'as pas mal de fichiers du même type et que tu vas vouloir identifier celui qui t'intéresse, il va falloir faire bouton droit puis 1 clique, et ça pour chaque fichier... Je ne vois pas trop le gain de temps par rapport à l'ouverture dans l'appli native de chaque fichier jusqu'à trouver le bon. Ca c'est la technique identifique à le fenêtre d'information.
> 
> Une deuxième technique qui serait beaucoup plus pratique: si tu ouvres la fenêtre de QuickLook et qu'en sélectionnant un autre fichier, le contenu de la fenêtre déjà ouverte te montre un aperçu du nouveau fichier, alors là ok, c'est rapide à l'utilisation: tu fais appel une seule fois à QuickLook et ensuite tu n'as qu'à changer la sélection dans le finder.



j'ai pas trop pigé ce que t'as voulu dire :rateau:
mais on peut "QuickLooker" plusieurs éléments d'un coup, si c'est ça qui te fait peur


----------



## niko34 (23 Avril 2007)

, ça m'étonne pas trop après m'être relu.

Si tu peux QuickLooker, comme tu dis, plusieurs éléments dans la même fenêtre, ça correspondra parfaitement à mon besoin.


----------



## brome (23 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Une deuxième technique qui serait beaucoup plus pratique: si tu ouvres la fenêtre de QuickLook et qu'en sélectionnant un autre fichier, le contenu de la fenêtre déjà ouverte te montre un aperçu du nouveau fichier, alors là ok, c'est rapide à l'utilisation: tu fais appel une seule fois à QuickLook et ensuite tu n'as qu'à changer la sélection dans le finder.



Un peu comme l'inspecteur (ALT-Pomme-I) pour afficher les infos, quoi.


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2007)

moi, je vois bien une touche unique, pas une commande, du genre Q ou L (pour quick... ou look :rateau: )
sinon 





> There is the same thing with mp3 + a very nice "&#224; la Front row" animation....


Very Fran&#231;ais


----------



## greggorynque (23 Avril 2007)

je sais pas si tu le sais mais dans apercu tu peut rajouter des fichiers en les glissant directement dans le tiroir c'est tres pratique plutot que tout d'ouvrir grouper ou e tout ouvrior separement......


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Et comme le dit Brome: alt+pomme+i permet de changer de fichier, et d'avoir les infos du nouveau fichier &#224; la place de l'ancienne.
&#199;a fait seulement 1mois que j'ai d&#233;couvert ! (j'en apr&#232;s chaque semaine sur les trucs qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; !)


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2007)

moi, je parlai d'une commande tres rapide, (une lettre) un peu comme dans les softs pro (aperture, etc)


----------



## niko34 (24 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et comme le dit Brome: alt+pomme+i permet de changer de fichier, et d'avoir les infos du nouveau fichier à la place de l'ancienne.
> Ça fait seulement 1mois que j'ai découvert ! (j'en après chaque semaine sur les trucs qu'il y a déjà !)



Mince, j'avais raté ce coup là .

Pour QuickLook, la première chose qui m'a étonné, c'est que ça ouvre une autre fenêtre. Pourquoi ce serait pas intégré au Finder (les icônes des fichiers seraient déjà un aperçu du fichier comme dans QuickLook) avec un slider comme dans iPhoto pour faire varier la taille des icônes.


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> moi, je parlai d'une commande tres rapide, (une lettre) un peu comme dans les softs pro (aperture, etc)


&#199;a me semble difficile d'employer ce type de raccourcis dans le Finder. Car la frappe d'une lettre quand on est dans le Finder (que ce soit sur le Bureau ou dans une fen&#234;tre) permet de s&#233;lectionner l'&#233;l&#233;ment commen&#231;ant par cette m&#234;me lettre (ou le groupe de lettre si on en frappe plusieurs &#224; la suite). Pour pouvoir employer ce type de raccourcis simple (une lettre sans combinaison avec pomme, alt, etc) cela obligerait &#224; d&#233;sactiver cette fonctionnalit&#233; du Finder. Et &#231;a, moi je dis non  


niko34 a dit:


> Pour QuickLook, la premi&#232;re chose qui m'a &#233;tonn&#233;, c'est que &#231;a ouvre une autre fen&#234;tre. Pourquoi ce serait pas int&#233;gr&#233; au Finder (les ic&#244;nes des fichiers seraient d&#233;j&#224; un aper&#231;u du fichier comme dans QuickLook) avec un slider comme dans iPhoto pour faire varier la taille des ic&#244;nes.


Peut-&#234;tre par ce que cela obligerait &#224; ouvrir les fen&#234;tres du Finder en tr&#232;s grand (un peu comme l'habitude sur Windows de tout mettre en plein &#233;cran pour que toutes les infos qui s'affichent soient visibles). En plus, on n'a pas tout le temps besoin d'avoir l'aper&#231;u de ce que l'on s&#233;lectionne, autant y faire appel quand on en a besoin. Mais bon, je parle sans savoir, je n'ai pas id&#233;e de comment fonctionne vraiment QuickLook 

Il y aura peut-&#234;tre un bouton installable dans la barre d'outil des fen&#234;tre du Finder pour l'affichage de QuickLook (comme il en existe d&#233;j&#224; pour les infos, la cr&#233;ation de dossier, la suppression de fichier, etc).


----------



## niko34 (24 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Peut-être par ce que cela obligerait à ouvrir les fenêtres du Finder en très grand (un peu comme l'habitude sur Windows de tout mettre en plein écran pour que toutes les infos qui s'affichent soient visibles). En plus, on n'a pas tout le temps besoin d'avoir l'aperçu de ce que l'on sélectionne, autant y faire appel quand on en a besoin. Mais bon, je parle sans savoir, je n'ai pas idée de comment fonctionne vraiment QuickLook



Une nouvelle vue en plus des 3 existantes serait une solution. C'est ce qu'ils ont fait avec CoverFlow dans iTunes. Pourquoi pas la même vue dans le Finder?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2007)

En tous cas, &#231;a serait dr&#244;lement bien d'int&#233;grer iLife 07 &#224; L&#233;opard 

Je pense que si il faut plus de temps &#224; Apple, c'est que L&#233;opard va &#234;tre soign&#233; aux petits oignons 

D&#233;j&#224;, Tiger est magnifique, alors L&#233;opard :love:


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2007)

finalement... effectivement pour tes 'touches rapides de recherche' :rateau:  (d'ailleurs, c'est bien et pas bien, dans saf, c'est bien, mais pas mis en evidence (on voit pas ce qui est surligné)
mais le probleme du raccourci, c'est que c'est plus long, et dans ce cas... autant l'ouvrir dans apercu  ou dans le logiciel concerné


----------



## Toumak (24 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> finalement... effectivement pour tes 'touches rapides de recherche' :rateau:  (d'ailleurs, c'est bien et pas bien, dans saf, c'est bien, mais pas mis en evidence (on voit pas ce qui est surligné)
> mais le probleme du raccourci, c'est que c'est plus long, et dans ce cas... autant l'ouvrir dans apercu  ou dans le logiciel concerné



je suis pas vraiment d'accord
car ouvrir un programme prend de la mémoire, du cpu et du temps 
pense aux petites machines 
or j'ai vu quicklook tourner et c'est quasi instantané


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> or j'ai vu quicklook tourner et c'est quasi instantané



Et tu crois que Léopard ca va tuer sur un G3/G4? Ca s'adresse donc au machine recentes!
Je te crois pour QL, mais je ne suis pas ADC, et il parrait que Léopard, c'est pas encore Top! (pas stable quoi, mais sympa, meme si les speciales features... c'est pas encore arrivé)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Léopard ne tournera pas sur G3 mais il paraît que sur G4, il est encore plus rapide que Tiger


----------



## arcank (24 Avril 2007)

Blague ou pas ?? Parce que si oui, l'eMac va rapidement accueillir un nouveau f&#233;lin !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Blague ou pas ?? Parce que si oui, l'eMac va rapidement accueillir un nouveau f&#233;lin !!



Comme OS, il va certainement &#234;tre plus rapide mais d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; certaines applications (ilife, etc) vont peut-&#234;tre plus gourmande. Donc&#8230;


----------



## noche84 (25 Avril 2007)

En effet je suppose que ça dépendra de la mémoire RAM installée sur votre ordinateur... Le processeur G4 sera suffisant mais si vous avez toujours les 256Mo d'origine comme sur pas mal de G4, une mise à jour vers 512Mo ( pour avoir le minimum vital ) et 1Go ( si votre carte mère le permets ce qui n'est pas sûr non plus ) sera bienvenue


----------



## arcank (25 Avril 2007)

256Mo, oula non ! Plus depuis un moment 
J'ai 768Mo sur l'eMac donc, au pire, je remets une de 512 &#224; la place de celle de 256 d'origine, pour atteindre 1Go.
Avec &#231;a le l&#233;opard devrait avoir un peu d'espace... j'esp&#232;re


----------



## F118I4 (26 Avril 2007)

R&#233;cemment j' ai parler &#224; un revendeur apple il m' a dit que sur mon imac il faudrait 2 gigas de ram si je veux avoir leopard parceque les applications sous leopard mettaient du tps &#224; se lancer.
Pr finir il m' a dis qu'il destait une version b&#234;ta de leopard puisqu' il est expert pour apple un truc du genre


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2007)

1. ne pas croire ce que racontent les revendeurs Apple : ils n'en savent sans doute pas beaucoup plus que la moyenne.
2. &#233;crire un peu mieux ne nuirait pas &#224; la lisibilit&#233; de tes posts. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Récemment j' ai parler à un revendeur apple il m' a dit que sur mon imac il faudrait 2 gigas de ram si je veux avoir leopard parceque les applications sous leopard mettaient du tps à se lancer.
> Pr finir il m' a dis qu'il destait une version bêta de leopard puisqu' il est expert pour apple un truc du genre



Ca m'étonnerait sachant que mon imac que j'ai acheté en novembre a 1go...


----------



## chupastar (26 Avril 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> R&#233;cemment j' ai parler &#224; un revendeur apple il m' a dit que sur mon imac il faudrait 2 gigas de ram si je veux avoir leopard parceque les applications sous leopard mettaient du tps &#224; se lancer.
> Pr finir il m' a dis qu'il destait une version b&#234;ta de leopard puisqu' il est expert pour apple un truc du genre


Puis j'ai mis 2Go de ram dans mon MacBook et je visualise son activit&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; MenuMeters, ben franchement, je suis loin de remplir la moiti&#233; de la Ram, et je d&#233;passe que tr&#232;s rarement les 1Go, m&#234;me en intense activit&#233;!


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Puis j'ai mis 2Go de ram dans mon MacBook et je visualise son activit&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; MenuMeters, ben franchement, je suis loin de remplir la moiti&#233; de la Ram, et je d&#233;passe que tr&#232;s rarement les 1Go, m&#234;me en intense activit&#233;!


Tiens c'est marrant moi mes 1,5Go sont toujours plein (en comptant la m&#233;moire inactive), en g&#233;n&#233;rale la m&#233;moire dispo oscille entre 200 et 10 Mo...


Je sais pas comment se d&#233;merde OS X...


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant moi mes 1,5Go sont toujours plein (en comptant la mémoire inactive), en générale la mémoire dispo oscille entre 200 et 10 Mo...
> 
> 
> Je sais pas comment se démerde OS X...



C'est pareil chez moi...


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pareil chez moi...


Ouais mais au moins on a pas acheter 1.5Go pour rien 

On a pas a se plaindre : tant que &#231;a tourne sans &#234;tre lent Mac OS X fait ce qu'il veut


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2007)

ah ouais, mais moi, j'ai 2GO


----------



## noche84 (26 Avril 2007)

Et bien avec 1Go je peux vous dire que DreamWeaver + PhotoShop ( pour PPC tous les 2 ensemble donc ) rament... j'ai l'iMac 20" 2,16Ghz Core 2 Duo...

Idem si je lance parallels ( windows avec 256Mo alloués ) etc... J'ai tjrs 10Mo de RAM libre ( apparemment il ne prend pas + ) mais ça rame un peu...

J'espère donc que Leopard aura une meilleure optimisation Rosetta ( et je planifie l'achat de 2x1Go => 2Go pour mon iMac à Noël... ainsi que Leopard bien sur  )

Hé, notez qu'il va quand même très bien même lorsque j'utilise DW ou PS ( ou les 2 en même temps comme je le dis au dessus... C'est juste une question de réactivité d'OS pour passer de l'un a l'autre ou même naviguer dans le Finder )


----------



## greggorynque (26 Avril 2007)

pas la peine d'augmenter ta RAM, roseta est une bouse ne prenant ni ram ni processeur mais ramant quand meme, je prefererais que photoshop tourne correctement quitte a prendre 100&#37; CPU + RAM
et 1Go demande juste de ne pas ouvrir de fichiers trop gros, mais ca ne rend pas photoshop plus rapide (je dis ca mais j'ai 2Go sur mon fixe  )

J'attend avec une impatience d'enfant que le CS3 change ma vie


----------



## chupastar (26 Avril 2007)

Oui, quand je lance moi aussi Toshop et Dreamweaver, &#231;a rame aussi c'est normal... Je crois que l&#224; c'est la processeur qui ne suit plus, des fois c'est le HDD aussi. Avec la CS3 &#231;a va aller mieux.

Et il est vrai que plus j'utilise dans la dur&#233;e et dans une m&#234;me session mon MacBook, et plus la m&#233;moire inactive augmente et prend de la place (l&#224; je suis &#224; 900Mo de m&#233;moire prise contre 300 pour mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message). Mais chez moi elle ne prend tout de m&#234;me quasiment jamais 1,5Go de ram...

Et dire qu'il y a quelques ann&#233;es j'&#233;tais content d'avoir mis 256Mo de ram dans ma tour PC... (h&#233; oui, avant j'&#233;tais sur PC!)


----------



## greggorynque (26 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est ce que je dis photoshop marche mais mal sous intel quel que soit le materiel car il n'est pas optimisé, et rosette etant une blague...

Bref le CS3 changera tout ca


----------



## Felisse (27 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ouais mais au moins on a pas acheter 1.5Go pour rien
> 
> On a pas a se plaindre : tant que ça tourne sans être lent Mac OS X fait ce qu'il veut



Bonsoir,

C'est tout à fait normal.
On distingue trois types d'utilisation de la mémoire sous Mac OS X (visibles en ouvrant le moniteur d'activité) :

Résidente : c'est le noyau du système, les programmes qui font tourner le coeur du système.
Active : c'est l'ensemble des logiciels qui tournent en ce moment sur la machine.
Disponible : de la mémoire qui est donc totalement inoccupée.
Inactive : c'est la plus "intéressante" : cela représente les logiciels qui ont été lancés (et donc mis dans la mémoire 'active'), et qui ont été arrêtés depuis. Cela permet en les gardant en mémoire de pouvoir les relancer plus vite par la suite (car on ne lit plus depuis le disque dur). C'est aussi la mémoire qui contient les caches disques, etc... Ce qu'il faut préciser, c'est que cette mémoire est "facultative", et donc peut être libérée pour faire de la place pour autre chose.

Donc quand on compte la mémoire "libre" il faut additionner la mémoire disponible et la mémoire inactive, telles qu'affichées dans le moniteur d'activité. C'est ce type de calcul qui est fait par des widgets comme iStat Pro.


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

Oui, c'est pour &#231;a que si &#231;a fait longtemps que vous avez pas red&#233;marr&#233;, ou que vous ouvrez fermez pleins de trucs, ya pas beaucoup de m&#233;moire dispo.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

et comme tu le laisses entendre osx (et les applis) va prendre toute la place dispo en ram


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2007)

Ce qui est un peu f&#226;cheux, parfois.
J'ai not&#233; une am&#233;lioration de la gestion du swap depuis la 10.4.9 (ou peut-&#234;tre 10.4.8), mais ce n'est pas encore &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Mais donc 1go devrait suffire ou non ?


----------



## noche84 (27 Avril 2007)

Pour le système et une fois que Office sera passé en UB, il n'y aura pas de soucis...

Un peu à l'étroit surement mais bon...


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2007)

(la premiere colonne, c'est 'memoire reel' et la 2&#176; 'memoire vituelle'

Bah voila, ca prend beaucoup de Ram Photoshop 
Ca fait meme swapper mon systeme. Ca tourne correctement sur un MacBook Pro 

Je redemarre ma machine assez regulierement.

Sinon, Rosetta, c'est quand meme fabuleux, ca rend quand meme de grand service (mais de moins en moins... :rateau
C'est vrai, chez moi, Office est la derniere app en PPC


----------



## greggorynque (28 Avril 2007)

OUI MAIS JUSTEMENT CS2 prend trop peu de ram au vu de ses performances mediocres...

Veinard j'adorerais avoir deja le CS3


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> OUI MAIS JUSTEMENT CS2 prend trop peu de ram au vu de ses performances mediocres...
> 
> Veinard j'adorerais avoir deja le CS3



Disons qu'en attendant la CS3, Rosetta a bien servi (a un grand nombre de personne)
Sur un MacPro, la difference est moindre


----------



## Felisse (28 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (la premiere colonne, c'est 'memoire reel' et la 2° 'memoire vituelle'
> 
> Bah voila, ca prend beaucoup de Ram Photoshop
> Ca fait meme swapper mon systeme. Ca tourne correctement sur un MacBook Pro



Bonjour,

En fait, ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai.

Donc le swap, c'est le fait de mettre des morceaux de mémoire vive (on appelle cela des pages, qui sont de taille fixe  en général 4ko) sur le disque-dur, dans un emplacement spécial (le swapfile).
Cela permet d'augmenter artificiellement la mémoire disponible pour les programmes, mais cela a le désavantage d'être beaucoup plus lent que la mémoire vive.

Pour atténuer cet effet, Mac OS, utilise encore une feinte :
- Quand il y a des temps morts (pas d'activité disque ou processeur ou mémoire), le système va placer en swap des données des programmes actuellement en mémoire vive, même s'il n'a pas besoin de place supplémentaire.
- Cela permet lors de problèmes de places en mémoire vive de n'avoir que deux choses à faire : vider les plages de mémoire vive déjà écrites sur le disque pour faire de la place, et lire des données du disque dur en cas d'appel à ces programmes mis en swap. On s'épargne donc la phase de recopie de la mémoire vive sur le disque (ce qui est très lent, puisque l'écriture sur un disque-dur est plus lente que la lecture).

On peut vérifier cela toujours avec le moniteur d'activité : en bas, à côté des tailles des différents types de mémoire (Active, disponible, etc...), on voit le flux de page. Cela représente le nombre de pages mises sur le disque à gauche, et celle qui en reviennent à droite. Et la plupart du temps, vous verrez un grand nombre à gauche, et un tout petit à droite voire 0. Cela veut dire que le système prépare des mises en swap (nombre gauche) mais ne s'en sert jamais (nombre de droite).

Et c'est pour cela que n'importe quel programme va prendre une place folle en swap...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

mm, quand je parlait de swap, c'est que si je fait un 'go to' dans /var/vm
j'ai un app_profile qui m'est interdit d'acces (system) un sleepimage, de 2Go (normal, la taille de ma RAM) et apres, un swapfile0 et ca peut continuer jusqu'a swapfile6 (sachant que les fichiers entre 0 et 6 y sont aussi) et ca, uniquement quand j'utilise photoshop. Un redemarrage, et ca part, et la place gagnée est enorme (equivalente quoi )


----------



## greggorynque (28 Avril 2007)

Ca veut rien dire les fichiers temporaires de photoshop, et 2 Go c'est pas si enorme, mon record de fichier temp a &#233;t&#233; de 36 Go, c'&#233;tais bien plus aque le poids des fichiers ouverts et je peuc vous garantir que mo PC a fait la geule au moment de sauvgarder 

Bon mais il faudrais ce recentrer sur le sujet, esperons que:

1- leopard integrera une meilleure version de rosetta
2- Qu'il soit encore meilleur en gestion de ram que 10.4


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

ok pour la gestion de la ram, autant rosetta, ca fonctionnera que sur une partie du parc, et ca a tendance a diminuer (et oui, le but c'est quand meme de passer en UB)


----------



## Paradise (29 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Disons qu'en attendant la CS3, Rosetta a bien servi (a un grand nombre de personne)
> Sur un MacPro, la difference est moindre




j'ai bien testé la cs3 c'est vraiment une turie  impressionant


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2007)

On sort un peu du sujet  
tu l'as testé sur MacPro?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2007)

Dashboard sauce cube ? 
Je pense que ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mai 2007)

Ca peut...


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca peut...



comme ca ne peut pas l'etre
c'est marrant je trouve, quand je voulais acheter un mac, c'etait pour dash, etc, c'etait fun...
et puis a force de regarder, c'est beaucoup moins drole, ca prend de la memoire, les widgets se corrompent... (Translation en ai un bon exemple... reconnu par apple depuis au moins 3 MAJ... mais toujours irresolu!)
Bref, si L&#233;opard pouvait avoir des trucs terribles..., mais plus au niveau systeme, et generalis&#233; que 3 gadgets... 
Sinon, le bureau qui change d'allure en fonction des evenements, ca, ca me plairait bien! Avec le temps, etc, en anim&#233;, et surtout optimis&#233;, pour que ca prenne le moins de ressources possibles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Pour le syst&#232;me et une fois que Office sera pass&#233; en UB, il n'y aura pas de soucis...
> 
> Un peu &#224; l'&#233;troit surement mais bon...


&#224; l'&#233;troit avec un 1g ??? mais bon je n'utilise que tr&#232;s rarement office, en fait j'ai en permanence ouvert : safari, msn, mail, skype, itunes, ichat et des fois dreamweaver et des fois photoshop. 1g devrait suffire nn ?

j'ai pas envie de changer d'ordi alors que je l'ai eu en novembre.... Ni d'acheter de la ram...


----------



## noche84 (4 Mai 2007)

Ca dépend... Si le "core duo" est mieux géré 1Go sera suffisant je pense... 

A mon avis il y a du boulot a faire sur la gestion de l'Intel et ses 2 ( 4, 8, x ) coeurs... Une petite mise à jour de Rosetta...

Ca + des programmes UB, ça tournera bien...

Si Apple continue sur la voie qu'ils ont prise jusqu'a présent, la gestion de l'environnement matériel sera améliorée ( comme à chaque nouvel OS... )


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2007)

Salut.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> en fait j'ai en permanence ouvert : safari, msn, mail, skype, itunes, ichat et des fois dreamweaver et des fois photoshop. 1g devrait suffire nn ?


1Go, c'est le minimum vital de nos jours...
Dans ton cas, il me semble que &#231;a va &#234;tre tr&#232;s juste...

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (4 Mai 2007)

Je pense que 1Go de ram n'est pas le "minimum" vital, mais c'est bien pour le confort de l'utilisation. &#199;a permet de faire ce que tu cites Paulmuzellec de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s confortable, sauf bien s&#251;r Photoshop qui est gourmand car il n'est pas en UB, idem pour Dreamweaver, et encore lui &#231;a va je trouve...


----------



## Toumak (4 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai que ça n'est pas le minimum vital, mais on s'y habitue vite 
j'ai encore 384mo sur mon g3 dual usb avec tiger, et une fois que les applis sont lancées, ça tourne correctement  enfin faudrait peut-être que je rajoute une barette de 512
mais le prix de la pc-100 ou pc-133 
par contre sur l'imac 2go et c'est le pied 
enfin ...
reconcentrons-nous sur leopard


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Je pense que 1Go de ram n'est pas le "minimum" vital, mais c'est bien pour le confort de l'utilisation. &#199;a permet de faire ce que tu cites Paulmuzellec de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s confortable


Donc, &#231;a permet d'utiliser sa machine convenablement tous les jours (ie: pouvoir lancer plusieurs applications en m&#234;me temps) sans se sentir brid&#233;.
C'est le minimum vital pour moi  (avec 512Mo &#231;a marche, mais on exploite pas sa machine, c'est quand m&#234;me dommage).

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (4 Mai 2007)

iota a dit:


> Donc, &#231;a permet d'utiliser sa machine convenablement tous les jours (ie: pouvoir lancer plusieurs applications en m&#234;me temps) sans se sentir brid&#233;.
> C'est le minimum vital pour moi  (avec 512Mo &#231;a marche, mais on exploite pas sa machine, c'est quand m&#234;me dommage).
> 
> @+
> iota


Exact, j'ai eu un MacBook avec 512 de Ram et je trouvais &#231;a presque invivable, mais j'en ai eu un autres avec 1go et je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s bien! Et maintenant avec 2Go au moins on ne se pose plus la question, mais &#231;a a un autre co&#251;t.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Mais si cela me suffit sur tiger pourquoi &#231;a ne me suffira pas sur l&#233;opard ? Puisqu'au contraire il devrait g&#233;rer mieux le core duo


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

peut etre que ca tournera bien avec les CoreDuo, mais apres, y'a aussi la ram, et c'est complement different (et en plus, un Intel a besoin de plus de ram pour tourner qu'un PPC)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

l&#233;opard demandera beaucoup plus de ram ? parce qu'au prix des barettes...


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> léopard demandera beaucoup plus de ram ? parce qu'au prix des barettes...



il en demandera au moins autant, je pense (il faudra voir a la WWDC, et sinon, les retoures des devs, seuls eux peuvent te dire )


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> léopard demandera beaucoup plus de ram ? parce qu'au prix des barettes...



En ce moment le prix des barettes ont bien chutés!


----------



## lifenight (4 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> En ce moment le prix des barettes ont bien chutés!



C'est clair, je me suis payé 2x 1go à 117 euros fdpin sur ebay


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> C'est clair, je me suis payé 2x 1go à 117 euros fdpin sur ebay



Moi 1Go pour 55 euros (frais de port compris) sur ebay également! et depuis j'ai 2 Go ds mon macbook pro! :love:


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2007)

C'est de la No Name, je pr&#233;sume ?
J'avais trouv&#233; un site qui en proposait pour env 50&#8364; en garantie &#224; vie. Enfin, c'&#233;tait &#233;crit.


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

mettre de la no name dans une machine de ce prix, c'est un peu se tirer une balle sur le pied!


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mai 2007)

&#199;a fait 20 fois en 2 jours que cette discussion appara&#238;t sur mon tableau de bord, et &#224; chaque fois que je la regarde, j'ai l'impression de m'&#234;tre tromp&#233; de fil. 

&#199;a ne d&#233;rangerait personne d'essayer de parler des nouveaut&#233;s dans Mac OS X Leopard ?


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2007)

Chuis d'accord  !
Sinon je vais finir par intervenir sauvagement ...


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> mettre de la no name dans une machine de ce prix, c'est un peu se tirer une balle sur le pied!



c'est de la samsung!!!! certifi&#233; macbook pro!


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Chuis d'accord  !
> Sinon je vais finir par intervenir sauvagement ...



oups  jarrete!!!


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

Léopard a interet a resoudre le bug iChat (enfin, j'ai vecu ca comme un bug)...
quand le serveur AOL est indisponible, iChat plante quand j'essaye d'acceder au prefs serveurs, comme si il y avait un timeout qui faisait tout merder...
mais si je coupe internet (airport off), et bien, j'y accede sans probleme :hein:


----------



## noche84 (5 Mai 2007)

Pour les nouveautés Leopard la WWDC approche et pourtant les sites de rumeurs restent fort silencieux depuis presqu'un an... A part quelques screenshots qui ne nous apprennent rien de bien nouveau, il n'y a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.

On a beaucoup parlé d'interface tactile mais je n'y crois toujours pas pour cette fois ( ou du moins pas un écran tactile mais un dispositif annexe ( clavier, iPhone, ... )
Ca resterait complexe, peu abordable... Réservé au Geek que je suis mais j'ai aussi envie de confort et pas d'être bras tendus non stop 

Alors... Que se mettre sous la dent en ces temps sombres


----------



## kisco (5 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Pour les nouveautés Leopard la WWDC approche et pourtant les sites de rumeurs restent fort silencieux depuis presqu'un an... A part quelques screenshots qui ne nous apprennent rien de bien nouveau, il n'y a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.
> 
> On a beaucoup parlé d'interface tactile mais je n'y crois toujours pas pour cette fois ( ou du moins pas un écran tactile mais un dispositif annexe ( clavier, iPhone, ... )
> Ca resterait complexe, peu abordable... Réservé au Geek que je suis mais j'ai aussi envie de confort et pas d'être bras tendus non stop
> ...


en effet cela fait 11 mois que les "secret features" sont bel et bien restées secrètes !

plus qu'un long mois de mai à passer  et ensuite attendre jusqu'à octobre, ça, ça va être dur !! :hein:

Ce dont j'attends beaucoup : Front Row 2, avec plus d'options possibles, notamment le fameux CoverFlow :love: .


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mai 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre accessoire (j'attends &#233;videmment d'autres choses plus essentielles), mais j'aimerais bien que mon Mac arr&#234;te de faire "prout prout" lorsque j'augmente ou je diminue le volume sonore. 
&#199;a ne vous g&#234;ne pas, ce son d&#233;bile ? 

D'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, je trouve que autant l'environnement graphique d'OS X est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, autant l'environnement sonore est b&#226;cl&#233;.
Certains effets sonores sont r&#233;ussis (ceux de Mail par exemple), mais d'autres sont d'un autre &#226;ge, ou assez ridicules.

Je ne demande pas d'effets sonores hollywoodiens, au contraire, il faudrait davantage de classe et de sobri&#233;t&#233;.


----------



## Zyrol (5 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est peut-être accessoire (j'attends évidemment d'autres choses plus essentielles), mais j'aimerais bien que mon Mac arrête de faire "prout prout" lorsque j'augmente ou je diminue le volume sonore.
> Ça ne vous gêne pas, ce son débile ?
> 
> D'une façon générale, je trouve que autant l'environnement graphique d'OS X est très réussi, autant l'environnement sonore est bâclé.
> ...



tu peux toujours enlever ce "prout prout", chez moi aucun bruit quand j'augmente ou diminue le son.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

en appuyant sur Maj en meme temps que de augmenter/baisser le volume...
mais sinon, tu peux couper les effets sonores...
moi, j'aime bien ce prout prout


----------



## chupastar (5 Mai 2007)

Mais y aura t-il r&#233;ellement des secret feature? Moi je fini par en douter...

Sinon pour le son &#224; l'augmentation/diminution du volume il suffit de couper les effets sonores depuis les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, &#231;a enl&#232;ve tous les bruits moche (le "dong" lors de la copie d'un fichier, le "trrrrr" lorsqu'on vide la corbeille et le "prout prout" du volume).

Et m&#234;me, si c'et seulement le son lors du changement de volume qui te g&#234;ne tu peux aussi le supprimer en d&#233;cochant "Emettre un son lorsque le volume est modifi&#233;" depuis les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/son.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Mais y aura t-il réellement des secret feature? Moi je fini par en douter...



je pense qu'il y en aura, mais il va sourtout faloir savoir si ca vaut le coup! ou bien si ca va etre completement gadget. Si c'est quelque chose comme app a la photobooth, bah, c'est gadget. Si c'est le fond d'ecran animé en fonction du temps, des mails, et de pleins d'autre truc, ca oui, c'est bien (gadget quand meme 'un peu') mais surtout si y'a une API pour ca 
Si  c'est un nouveau Finder, juste niveau design, c'est gadget, si c'est une nouvelle facon de penser, c'est bien, tres bien.
Voila, ca va beaucoup dependre.
Je prend le pari de 50% utile, 50% gadget


----------



## lifenight (6 Mai 2007)

Ce que j'attends surtout c'est que léopard soit mieux optimisé pour les cpu intel, je trouve que tiger n'est pas encore assez réactif et ce que j'ai pu voir sur les betas me plaît beaucoup à ce niveau là


----------



## xao85 (6 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Ce que j'attends surtout c'est que léopard soit mieux optimisé pour les cpu intel, je trouve que tiger n'est pas encore assez réactif et ce que j'ai pu voir sur les betas me plaît beaucoup à ce niveau là



Tout à fait daccord! Il y a encore trop de logiciels qui se ferme inopinément sans raison apparente.


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Tout à fait daccord! Il y a encore trop de logiciels qui se ferme inopinément sans raison apparente.



On doit pas avoir la meme machine alors, car ici, pas de probleme! A part Saf' qui merde avec le flash (mais ca, c'est connu depuis un moment)
sinon, non, a part photoshop, si tu balance plein d'effet pendant un calcul, ca plante, mais c'est tres episodique!


----------



## lifenight (6 Mai 2007)

Chez moi rien ne plante mais ce qui manque je trouve c'est un peu plus de r&#233;activit&#233;, il y a trop de pizzas en faisant plusieurs op&#233;rations, j'ai 2gb de ram pourtant et la machine est clean et les caches, ... nettoy&#233;s par onyx


----------



## xao85 (6 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On doit pas avoir la meme machine alors, car ici, pas de probleme! A part Saf' qui merde avec le flash (mais ca, c'est connu depuis un moment)
> sinon, non, a part photoshop, si tu balance plein d'effet pendant un calcul, ca plante, mais c'est tres episodique!



Moi c'est surtout VLC qui me fait ce coup là!


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mai 2007)

vlc archicas photoshop, la liste est longue, heureusement la stabilité de macos en lui meme ne trahit pas la legende, et il est tres simple de couper le programme incriminé sans attendre comme dans windows 5 min que le programme arrette de surcharger le systeme...

Moi j'attend surtout un vrai passage a intel de la part des applis sus-nommés

Le prochain archicad, CS3 et surtout une MAJ de VLC car la il plante de facon limite scandaleuse...


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

ok, pour VLC je te rejoint. Mais je l'utilise tellement peu, que c'en est a oublier qu'il est la


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mai 2007)

Disons que vu que quick time prend 30% du CPU et ne propose pas le plein ecran dans sa version gratuite (enfin peut etre mais j'en suis pas sur) pour le moment jene trouve pas d'alternative valable a VLC qui serais super si il ne plantais pas toutes les 2 minutes


----------



## lifenight (6 Mai 2007)

mplayerosx ne plante pas, enfin pour moi tout du moins, mais sinon j'utilise quasi toujours quicktime pro


----------



## noche84 (7 Mai 2007)

Pour éviter les plantages de VLC ( du moins la plupart du temps ) il faut utiliser les racourcis clavier et ne surtout pas utiliser la console "plein écran" en gris... Pas du tout au point à ce niveau là...

Pour la réactivité de l'OS etc, connaissant Apple, ça sera fait... C'est de mieux en mieux à chaque version


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2007)

ce qui fait planter VLC chez moi, c'est Adium qui se remene dessus, en sortant du coté gauche. Il y a aussi le controlleur de VLC qui fait tout planter.
J'utilise QT Pro 
mais y'a QT Amateur pour le plein ecran sinon!


----------



## Toumak (7 Mai 2007)

moi j'utilise aussi bien QT que VLC et je n'ai absolument aucun problème


----------



## Tarul (7 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Tout à fait daccord! Il y a encore trop de logiciels qui se ferme inopinément sans raison apparente.



Bizarre, depuis quelques mois aucun soft d'apple ne plante. Par contre l'an dernier, c'est vrai que ça plantait pas mal. 



greggorynque a dit:


> Disons que vu que quick time prend 30% du CPU et ne propose pas le plein ecran dans sa version gratuite (enfin peut etre mais j'en suis pas sur) pour le moment jene trouve pas d'alternative valable a VLC qui serais super si il ne plantais pas toutes les 2 minutes



Il y a des QT fullscreen app qui traîne sur le net pour palier a ce manque(honteux), sinon je passe par Itunes, vlc et frontrow. Par contre pour vlc, a part pour des fichier exotique ou drm, je n'ai pas de plantages toutes les deux minutes.


Sinon je suis pour une optimisation de leopard pour les intel(et les ppc si possible. )


----------



## Toumak (7 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Sinon je suis pour une optimisation de leopard pour les intel(et les ppc si possible. )



Qui ne l'est pas ?! :rateau:


----------



## kisco (7 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il y a des QT fullscreen app qui traîne sur le net pour palier a ce manque(honteux)



ou un simple widget pour activer cette fonction plein écran


----------



## xao85 (7 Mai 2007)

J'utilise QT pro depuis peu, mais y a toujours certains fichiers qui ne s'ouvrent pas et avec qui je dois utiliser VLC...


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'utilise QT pro depuis peu, mais y a toujours certains fichiers qui ne s'ouvrent pas et avec qui je dois utiliser VLC...



QT pro debloque des fonction dans le logiciel, mais l'ajout de plugin, c'est a toi de la faire! Ici, ca passe presque a tout les coups!


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Hop hop hop... Apple confirme que les secret features seront devoilées a la WWDC!



> At the Apple Worldwide Developers Conference, we're planning to show you a feature-complete version of Mac OS X Leopard, and you can take home a beta copy.



Recu a l'instant dans le mail des developpeurs


----------



## greggorynque (8 Mai 2007)

Save 300$ mais il va couter combien leopard 

Ah non c'est le prix de la place qui sera monstrueux autant pour moi


----------



## Toumak (8 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Save 300$ mais il va couter combien leopard



Non c'est Save 300$ sur l'entrée à la WWDC, pas pour leo'


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Non c'est Save 300$ sur l'entrée à la WWDC, pas pour leo'



Surtout que l'entrée, c'est cher, tres cher! (+1000$ je crois)


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Vivement la WWDC, je n'en peus plus d'attendre! :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> QT pro debloque des fonction dans le logiciel, mais l'ajout de plugin, c'est a toi de la faire! Ici, ca passe presque a tout les coups!



Surtout qu'avec la derni&#232;re version de perian (la beta 1.0) ou des versions compil&#233;es par gentils utilisateurs on peut maintenant quasiment tout lire avec QT : divx, xvid et m&#234;me des .mkv contenant du h264 et avec les sous titres contenus dans des fichiers .srt ou m&#234;me contenus dans le mkv. (et bien s&#251;r par ricochet en utilisant Frontrow)

Vivement qu'apple d&#233;v&#233;rouille le plein &#233;cran dans la version gratuite

sinon, c'est vrai que l'interface plein &#233;cran de vLC est super plantog&#232;ne... il faut &#234;tre patient


----------



## Toumak (8 Mai 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Surtout qu'avec la dernière version de perian (la beta 1.0) ou des versions compilées par gentils utilisateurs on peut maintenant quasiment tout lire avec QT : divx, xvid et même des .mkv contenant du h264 et avec les sous titres contenus dans des fichiers .srt ou même contenus dans le mkv. (et bien sûr par ricochet en utilisant Frontrow)
> 
> Vivement qu'apple dévérouille le plein écran dans la version gratuite
> 
> sinon, c'est vrai que l'interface plein écran de vLC est super plantogène... il faut être patient


as-tu un lien vers les versions beta de perian ? ça m'intéresse 

et pour vlc, j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec l'interface plein écran


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Surtout qu'avec la dernière version de perian (la beta 1.0) ou des versions compilées par gentils utilisateurs on peut maintenant quasiment tout lire avec QT : divx, xvid et même des .mkv contenant du h264 et avec les sous titres contenus dans des fichiers .srt ou même contenus dans le mkv. (et bien sûr par ricochet en utilisant Frontrow)
> 
> Vivement qu'apple dévérouille le plein écran dans la version gratuite
> 
> sinon, c'est vrai que l'interface plein écran de vLC est super plantogène... il faut être patient



Et ou je peux trouver ce monsieur Perian???


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et ou je peux trouver ce monsieur Perian???



http://perian.org/
la 
par contre pour la beta, je veux bien un lien 
http://perian.org/beta.html
voila


----------



## Toumak (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://perian.org/
> la
> par contre pour la beta, je veux bien un lien



Oui, moi aussi
j'ai la dernière version stable mais j'aimerais bien voir les nouveaux 'trucs'


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

La beta est fiable ou faut que je mattende à plein de bug???


----------



## Toumak (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://perian.org/
> la
> par contre pour la beta, je veux bien un lien
> http://perian.org/beta.html
> voila



Cool,

ça mérite bien un petit coup de boulage 
mais pour le moment je ne peux pas :rateau:
Mais je ne t'oublie pas


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Je rappelle que le sujet du fil est Leopard ... Essayez de rester concentr&#233; 
Merci


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je rappelle que le sujet du fil est Leopard ... Essayez de rester concentr&#233;
> Merci



Promis, on essaye........ Si vous me trouver une place pour la WWDC!


----------



## trevise (9 Mai 2007)

L'invitation fait beaucoup penser à Time Machine (l'espace). Peut être que ce qu'on a vu de cette fonction n'était que la face cachée de l'iceberg et qu'on va vraiment prendre une grosse baffe le 11 juin.


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Mai 2007)

On risque fort, en effet, de prendre une grosse baffe le 11 juin...


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

Pour l'instant, je m'attends plut&#244;t &#224; la chiquenaude qu'&#224; la grosse baffe.


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je m'attends plut&#244;t &#224; la chiquenaude qu'&#224; la grosse baffe.



Ben, quoi ? Tu remettrais en cause le punch de Ray Sugar Leopard ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> On risque fort, en effet, de prendre une grosse baffe le 11 juin...


 
Ah non! les baffes en ce moment, &#231;a commence &#224; bien faire!

Et pourquoi pas une KeyNote de Steve Jobs en direct de son Falcon Priv&#233; croisant &#224; la verticale des c&#244;tes maltaises????  


Bon allez... faudrait revenir au vrai sujet de ce post, non? sinon les modos vont frapper et nettoyer ces posts inutiles &#224; grands coups de jet haute pression!


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

Pour tout dire, je trouve que les posteurs n'ont pas trop flood&#233;, en d&#233;pit d'une absence notoire de la moindre rumeur ... Il me tarde d'en finir avec ce fil, malgr&#233; tout !


----------



## xao85 (9 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour tout dire, je trouve que les posteurs n'ont pas trop floodé, en dépit d'une absence notoire de la moindre rumeur ... Il me tarde d'en finir avec ce fil, malgré tout !



Pauvre modo en manque de rumeur, je me mets en chasse!


----------



## yret (11 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour tout dire, je trouve que les posteurs n'ont pas trop floodé, en dépit d'une absence notoire de la moindre rumeur ... Il me tarde d'en finir avec ce fil, malgré tout !



j'adore ce commentaire ! c'est vrai que ce fil est vraiment distendu...va t-il rompre bientôt ?

"Rumeurs" est plus proche de "inquiétudes" que de vraies rumeurs en effet...


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pauvre modo en manque de rumeur, je me mets en chasse!


 
No problemo...

Selon des sources bien infirmées, Léopard intègrerait des fonctions de téléphonie avancées (ben oui, pour rattraper le retard, les développeurs de Léopard ont rapatriés du projet iPhone, toutes les fonctionnalités qu'ils ont contribué à développer en lieu et place de celles qu'ils avaient sur leur To-do-list du projet Léopard)

C'est pas beau ça?  On va pouvoir téléphoner dans la rue avec son MacBook Pro!

La gueule que ça va avoir... tous les MacUsers avec leur 17" collé à l'oreille!


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> No problemo...
> 
> Selon des sources bien infirm&#233;es, L&#233;opard int&#232;grerait des fonctions de t&#233;l&#233;phonie avanc&#233;es (ben oui, pour rattraper le retard, les d&#233;veloppeurs de L&#233;opard ont rapatri&#233;s du projet iPhone, toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s qu'ils ont contribu&#233; &#224; d&#233;velopper en lieu et place de celles qu'ils avaient sur leur To-do-list du projet L&#233;opard)
> 
> ...


 
Mince, c'est plus une rumeur.... &#231;a se confirme! 

M&#234;me MacGeneration en a fait une news! 

Va falloir que je lance mon propre site de rumeurs... parce que finalement c'est marrant comme truc et pas bien difficile &#224; faire


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Va falloir que je lance mon propre site de rumeurs... parce que finalement c'est marrant comme truc et pas bien difficile à faire



R e m y president, c'est aussi une rumeur? :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> R e m y president, c'est aussi une rumeur? :rateau:


Moi je veux bien, comme &#231;a on se d&#233;barasse direct de celui l&#224; (on le laisse jusqu'&#224; la fin de la semaine il aura pas le temps de faire trop de mal et il sera content, apr&#232;s on prend r e m y).


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2007)

Je sais pas si yen qui ont lu les news de macG mais ça sent bon! :rateau:
Léopard aurait bien une nouvelle interface!!!!!


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas si yen qui ont lu les news de macG mais &#231;a sent bon! :rateau:
> L&#233;opard aurait bien une nouvelle interface!!!!!



Je cite la news "On nous dit &#233;galement que Leopard se distinguera par une toute nouvelle interface, assez g&#233;n&#233;reuse en effets en tout genre"

Des zigouigouis qui apparaissent et disparaissent ? des volets qui s'ouvrent et se ferment&#8230; un mode expos&#233; +

J'esp&#232;re que cela ne se limitera pas &#224; &#231;a&#8230;

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent les meilleures am&#233;liorations de os X ont &#233;t&#233; celles qui ne se voyaient pas, celles qui rendaient l'os encore plus accessible et encore plus efficace.

Son interface me va bien. pour l'instant


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

Difficile de lire la news tellement les r&#233;actions sont pitoyables. Y en a qui ont la sale manie de repeindre le pass&#233; du macos pour noircir le tableau. Le bon temps de 7 &#224; 9.2: jamais de probl&#232;mes (mpf), jamais d'incompatiblit&#233;s (mpf mpf), du vrai apple (avec la bombe quoi, la p&#233;riode ou la boite a failli fermer).


----------



## noche84 (17 Mai 2007)

> Difficile de lire la news tellement les réactions sont pitoyables. Y en a qui ont la sale manie de repeindre le passé du macos pour noircir le tableau. Le bon temps de 7 à 9.2: jamais de problèmes (mpf), jamais d'incompatiblités (mpf mpf), du vrai apple (avec la bombe quoi, la période ou la boite a failli fermer).



Tout à fait d'accord... Je suis désolé mais mon mac OS 9 plantouillait quand même pas mal... Evidemment à la même époque j'avais toujours Windows Me sur mon portable donc du coup si on comparait les 2, le mac était quand même meilleur ( lol heureusement d'ailleurs )

Et dire que l'interface est bien oui certes mais elle comence à être un peu... habituelle ! Je fais confiance à Apple pour implémenter des effets bluffants mais de bon gouts... Je suis pour une mise à jour de l'interface qui n'a plus du tout changé depuis Panther... Un peu de nouveauté pour attirer PCistes  hé hé


----------



## Toumak (17 Mai 2007)

moi je serais pas contre une petite option du style "Back to future OS 9 Interface" :rateau:
pour les nostalgiques :love::love:

vous me direz qu'il y a quelques th&#232;mes shapeshifter qui s'en rapporchent 
... mais &#231;a n'&#233;quivaut pas l'original :love:


surement le seul regret de ces mac intel : 'impossibilit&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur ce bon vieil OS 9


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi je serais pas contre une petite option du style "Back to future OS 9 Interface" :rateau:
> pour les nostalgiques :love::love:
> ....


 

TimeMachine devrait le permettre, je pense. Il suffira de remonter suffisament loin dans le passé pour voir l'interface se modifier d'elle même


----------



## flotow (18 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> TimeMachine devrait le permettre, je pense. Il suffira de remonter suffisament loin dans le passé pour voir l'interface se modifier d'elle même



yep, c'est une top secret feature, mais chut :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

Je suis pass&#233; de Mac OS 9 &#224; Mac OS X il y a un peu plus d'un an et je ne regrette pas du tout Mac OS 9. Sur de nombreux points (comme par exemple la gestion de la m&#233;moire allou&#233;e aux applcations), Mac OS X est nettement mieux. Cela dit, il est vrai que m&#234;me ce bon vieux Mac OS 9 &#233;tait pour moi pr&#233;f&#233;rable &#224; Windows. Et je suis tr&#232;s content du Tigre. Alors il y a quelques nouvelles fonctions dans L&#233;opard (Time Machine entre autres) qui m'int&#233;ressent mais ce n'est pas l'ajout de zigouigouis qui me d&#233;cidera &#224; adopter ce nouveau f&#233;lin.


----------



## flotow (18 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ce n'est pas l'ajout de zigouigouis qui me décidera à adopter ce nouveau félin.



Pour ma part, je verrai ce que donne le felin a la WWDC. Si le support 64 bits est vraiment bien, et que la suite pro (FCS2) tourne parfaitement, et avec l'optimisation 64bits (Motion entre autre), et bien, je pense que je pourrai ceder. Mais ce n'est pas le nouveau Finder (quoique...) qui me fera changer


----------



## noche84 (18 Mai 2007)

De toute façon les animations graphiques sont plutôt la pour impressionner les Geek ( dont je fais partie  ) et pour attirer de nouveaux switchers... La suppériorité de l'OS se sent quand on l'utilise... Mais pour attirer les PCistes, il faut bien un peu de poudre aux yeux pour leur donner envie d'essayer le système ( et donc de constater qu'en + d'être beau, ça fonctionne très bien  )

Du moins, c'est ma façon de penser hé hé


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> De toute façon les animations graphiques sont plutôt la pour impressionner les Geek ( dont je fais partie  ) et pour attirer de nouveaux switchers... La suppériorité de l'OS se sent quand on l'utilise... Mais pour attirer les PCistes, il faut bien un peu de poudre aux yeux pour leur donner envie d'essayer le système ( et donc de constater qu'en + d'être beau, ça fonctionne très bien  )
> 
> Du moins, c'est ma façon de penser hé hé



tout à fait daccord!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> De toute façon les animations graphiques sont plutôt la pour impressionner les Geek ( dont je fais partie  ) et pour attirer de nouveaux switchers... La suppériorité de l'OS se sent quand on l'utilise... Mais pour attirer les PCistes, il faut bien un peu de poudre aux yeux pour leur donner envie d'essayer le système ( et donc de constater qu'en + d'être beau, ça fonctionne très bien  )
> 
> Du moins, c'est ma façon de penser hé hé


 
Tu as raison, mais cela n'empeche que certains effets graphiques sont utiles à la manière d'Exposé et du lancement du dashboard qui permet une meilleure intégration des widgets que dans Vista. 
De toute façon, il sera bénéfique à Apple de montrer sa supériorité grâce à une nouvelle interface.

Car personnelement, je pense plutôt que les animations et la beauté de l'interface sont faits pour monsieur tout le monde. 
Quand on voit la réaction de la majorité des gens face à Vista, le seul changement qu'il voient, c'est le changement de l'interface.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2007)

Moi je dit STOP!
Le terminal aussi va etre revu :love: (enfin, si peu )
Un terminal en 3D aussi


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2007)

Un Terminal avec onglet : cool [on a &#231;a depuis longtemps avec iTerm mais j'ai un bug aga&#231;ant avec iTerm]. Enfin un Terminal comme ceux de Gnome ou KDE , ce qu'attendaient impatiemment les Mac users.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Un Terminal avec onglet : cool [on a ça depuis longtemps avec iTerm mais j'ai un bug agaçant avec iTerm]. Enfin un Terminal comme ceux de Gnome ou KDE , ce qu'attendaient impatiemment les Mac users.



Yes 
Dans Leopard, je vourdrai aussi une resolution des 'Temp Files' dans spotlight (generés par iTunes) disons, un Spotlight ou je peux demander a ne pas afficher certains mots, un peu a la maniere des dossiers, ca, ca serai bien


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2007)

En effet ... En fait, il faudrait qu'ils &#233;laborent une bonne interface &#224; Spotlight. Moins simpliste mais ergonomique, comme Apple sait faire.


----------



## super_bretzel (19 Mai 2007)

j'avais entendu parler d'un "front row 2 " pour leopard , mais je ne retrouve plus ou  
quelqu'un aurait des nouvelles?
 Ca serait sympa d'avoir un bon Media Center sur mac je trouve front row pour l'instant un peu "light" compar&#233; a celui de windows (TV,Divx, Gadget,etc ...)  
(je vais me faire lincher la ??? )


----------



## Piewhy (19 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas si yen qui ont lu les news de macG mais &#231;a sent bon! :rateau:
> L&#233;opard aurait bien une nouvelle interface!!!!!



D&#233;but de r&#233;ponse?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (19 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir a tous ...  
D'ou provient l'image ? 
J'arrive pas à imaginer mais le petit bout (juste le petit bout) me plait :rateau: ..
Je trouve ca joli :rose: .. expoitable j'en sais rien   mais joli :rose:


----------



## Sim le pirate (19 Mai 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> Début de réponse?



Cela n'a rien à voir, c'est un apercu de l'évolution de l'interface de 
Coversutra, logiciel de controle d'Itunes... 

La preuve !


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mai 2007)

Bien vu Sim le pirate.

Et &#231;a, c'est aussi un fake, vous pensez ?








---> je sors. :rose:


----------



## xao85 (20 Mai 2007)

mon annif est le 16 juin pourtant je suis plus pressé qu'on soit le 11 que le 16! Allez savoir pourquoi!


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi ? C'est l'anniversaire de ta maman le 11 ???


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pourquoi ? C'est l'anniversaire de ta maman le 11 ???



non, de sa copine :rateau:
sinon, pour l'interface, je trouve ca trop transparent, et trop fonc&#233;


----------



## xao85 (20 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, de sa copine :rateau:
> sinon, pour l'interface, je trouve ca trop transparent, et trop foncé



Bande de ....


----------



## tbr (20 Mai 2007)

Marrant mais je n'ai pas du tout cette passion enfièvrée pour l'interface de Leopard.
Non pas que je l'aimerai(s > cas de l'hypothèse) pas, bien au contraire (!)  je sais quel niveau de qualité (ergonomie, design, etc.) ont toujours eu les OS made by Apple  mais, ext-ce parce que j'ai été longtemps bercé d'illusions avec Windows ? Possible.

Toujours est-il que je pratique le "Wait and see" et que je fais, je le répète pour les ceux-ce qui pourraient croire le contraire de ce que je viens d'écrire, en-tiè-re-ment confiance à Apple pour nous sortir un Leopard du feu de Dieu... Entièrement.

D'où, allez savoir, une raison de mon attente sans fébrilité : Leopard VA écraser et de loin Vista.

... Oh, bien sûr, je mentirais si je disais que je ne suis pas curieux de voir deux ou trois trucs mais ce qui m'intéresse le plus n'est pas dans la forme des choses (couleurs, etc.) mais dans le fond (applications, ergonomie, OS en lui-même, etc.)
> encore une fois : une certaine habitude des belles promesses "Windowsiennes" jamais tenues.

Heureusement, Apple tient les siennes et se soucie de la qualité de ses OS, ET de ses clients.

Bon, vivement Octobre.


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2007)

Hum, pas si vite
Apple n'a pas d'auréole au dessus de sa pomme, cela se saurait. Apple a une politique client bien perfectible et la dernière action collective portant sur la qualité des écrans montre au grand jour (si c'est avéré) la nature de la relation client. Je ne cite pas le cas des bornes airport express etc.

Pas d'auréole donc.

Mais tu pourrais me rétorquer, à juste titre que nous parlons de logiciel système. Et que s'agissant de système (etc) Apple tient ses promesses. Là, je n'aurais pas de reproches à faire à Apple.
En tant qu'utilisateur, je n'ai pas eu de soucis particuliers avec les versions successives d'os. Certaines étaient perfectibles mais bon, pas pire qu'un windows me.

Mais à la décharge de Microsoft, il faut tout de même convenir du fait que la base matérielle sur laquelle tester l'os est autrement plus réduite.

Cette stratégie de restriction de l'os aux machines de la marque (sauf épisode des clônes) est payante. Pas d'incompatibilité majeure au lancement d'une nouvelle version d'os (sauf pour les malheureux détenteurs de powermac qui ont du batailler pour obtenir une révision de firmware)

Il faudrait arrêter de sanctifier l'os de cupertino et plutôt engager un travail critique constructif à l'heure où Apple a le vent en poupe.
C'est maintenant plus que jamais que la critique doit fuser pour que les concepteurs/vendeurs/décideurs n'oublient pas ce qui a fait de Apple une marque estimable.
Un os accessible sur une base matérielle fiable.
Et cela pour quelque segment de gamme que ce soit.

Fin du sermon du dimanche


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Fin du sermon du dimanche



Amen 
Oui, pour le materiel, il faut revenir a ce qu'il y avait avant (PowerBook vs MacBook Pro) au niveau de l'ajustement, etc


----------



## Piewhy (20 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Cela n'a rien à voir, c'est un apercu de l'évolution de l'interface de
> Coversutra, logiciel de controle d'Itunes...
> 
> La preuve !



Sim : One point  :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (20 Mai 2007)

&s inon, on a une source de la niouse qui parlait de la nouvelle interface? Non, que dalle hein? :rateau:
Si ça se trouve, c'était juste une rumeur pour contrer la nouvelle d'Engadget afin de faire remonter l'APPL xD


----------



## oohTONY (20 Mai 2007)

Sinon j'aime beaucoup les couleurs de l'iTunes Store et si on pouvais choisir par mis ces couleurs ca serait cool :


----------



## noche84 (21 Mai 2007)

Je cite ceci : Daprès nos sources, les builds internes comprennent désormais les fonctionnalités cachées de Leopard.

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=125531

Peut on donc compter sur les indics au sein d'Apple pour faire part de leurs découvertes ? Les sites de rumeurs devraient se ranimer un peu d'ici peu surement... Le 11 c'est trooop a attendre et plus c'est plus marrant quand nous pouvons spéculer  

Au sinon l'interface de l'Itunes store pourrait inspirer c'est vrai... La bare de titres pourrait devenir plus foncée... De toute façon il me semble que nous avions dit ici ( et ailleurs apparemment du coup ) que le métal brossé allait être délaissé au profit de quelque chose de nouveau


----------



## huexley (21 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Peut on donc compter sur les indics au sein d'Apple pour faire part de leurs découvertes ?



Apple à fait le ménage dans ses rangs en distillant de fausses news pour débusquer les balances et je pense pas qu'il y ait des fuites


----------



## noche84 (21 Mai 2007)

Malgré tout nous savons que les versions qui circulent au seins d'Apple comporteraient les fonctionnalités cachées... A moins bien sûr que ça ne soit une fausse information.

Il me semble qu'Apple fait périodiquement une "purge" de ses balances mais malgré tout, on en retrouve quand même toujours  

Oh j'espère juste que ces 3 prochaines semaines seront plus pimentées en rumeurs


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Malgré tout nous savons que les versions qui circulent au seins d'Apple comporteraient les fonctionnalités cachées... A moins bien sûr que ça ne soit une fausse information.


Ben, à quelques jours de la distribution de la bêta aux développeurs, ça me paraît inévitable que les versions internes comportent les fonctionnalités cachées, et sans doute même depuis plus longtemps qu'on ne le dit. Ce n'est pas une rumeur, c'est une évidence, non ?
Ils vont pas attendre la veille de la présentation pour les développer et les tester, quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Apple &#224; fait le m&#233;nage dans ses rangs en distillant de fausses news pour d&#233;busquer les balances et je pense pas qu'il y ait des fuites



Astero&#239;d :love: 

Le look du music store, ca fait plastoc je trouve, mais ca peut etre sympa si on la choix et si c'est bien reparti!


----------



## disfortune (30 Mai 2007)

tiens je viens de constater que la Beta de Dashcode (qui fera partie de Leopard) expire le 15 juillet....
un signe de la date de sortie?


----------



## huexley (30 Mai 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> tiens je viens de constater que la Beta de Dashcode (qui fera partie de Leopard) expire le 15 juillet....
> un signe de la date de sortie?



Si tu es Dev tu auras une nouvelle build à la WWDC  qui devrait tenir jusqu'a la sortie officielle


----------



## disfortune (30 Mai 2007)

Je suis pas Dev, c'est la beta publique.... (pratique et facile de faire des widegets RSS, en 30 secondes c'est fait)


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2007)

Apple a pas annoncée de beta publique pour Leopard, juste une beta dispo aux developpeurs


----------



## disfortune (30 Mai 2007)

Dashcode est en beta publique.... Suffit d'ouvrir un compte ADC free et on y a accès... Ca marche sur Tiger d'ailleurs


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Dashcode est en beta publique.... Suffit d'ouvrir un compte ADC free et on y a accès... Ca marche sur Tiger d'ailleurs



Pour Dashcode, oui, c'est une Beta Publique, mais pour Leopard, non


----------



## disfortune (30 Mai 2007)

je parlais de dashcode depuis le debut! 
Mais je triuvais "étrange" le fait que la béta s'arrête au 15juillet, ce qui veut dire qu'entre ce moment et Léopard, il n'y aurait plus rien?


----------



## Toumak (30 Mai 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> je parlais de dashcode depuis le debut!
> Mais je triuvais "étrange" le fait que la béta s'arrête au 15juillet, ce qui veut dire qu'entre ce moment et Léopard, il n'y aurait plus rien?



une autre version verra peut-être le jour


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une autre version verra peut-être le jour



Avec les secret features  (j'pense, sinon pourquoi l'arreter) ou alors, c'etait avant le repport de Leopard.


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

Je suis persuadé que LEOPARD aura cette apparence là :






















http://www.pixelmator.com/

---------

Toutes les Application MAC se tournent vers ce Design !


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Idem. Vraiment tout pareil.
Du noir transparent, etc.
Enfin, Illuminous, quoi !

(au passage, Pixelmator a l'air d'&#234;tre excellent)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas tout nous repeindre comme ça. C'est moche. :afraid: :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (6 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas tout nous repeindre comme ça. C'est moche. :afraid: :afraid: :mouais:



Pourtant apple utilise de plus en plus des fenêtre HUD, y a juste la fenêtre principale que je ne trouve pas terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pourtant apple utilise de plus en plus des fenêtre HUD, y a juste la fenêtre principale que je ne trouve pas terrible.


Certes, mais je ne voudrais pas voir tout le Finder, y compris la fenêtre principale, comme ça.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

Il y a un th&#232;me pour Shapeshifter qui est tout noir : c'est bien plus fatigant que le th&#232;me Aqua usuel de Mac OS.
Je suis donc un peu sceptique sur le bien-fond&#233; d'une telle interface.


----------



## huexley (6 Juin 2007)

Surement une reflexion conne, mais pourquoi Apple ne proposerait une interface "adaptable" en fonction de son environnement de travail, comme les applis "pro" noire ?


----------



## lifenight (6 Juin 2007)

Je trouve ça particulièrement laid aussi


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Surement une reflexion conne, mais pourquoi Apple ne proposerait une interface "adaptable" en fonction de son environnement de travail, comme les applis "pro" noire ?


Pas conne du tout, la réflexion ...
Si Apple se donnait la peine de faciliter le changement de thème, ce serait une excellente idée. Ce serait une bonne nouveauté.


----------



## iota (6 Juin 2007)

Salut.



huexley a dit:


> Surement une reflexion conne, mais pourquoi Apple ne proposerait une interface "adaptable" en fonction de son environnement de travail, comme les applis "pro" noire ?


En plus, sur chacun des bureaux gérés par Space, on pourrait adapter l'interface indépendament en fonction de chaque environnement de travail.

@+
iota


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Un th&#232;me en fonction du "Space" dans lequel tu es ? Sympa !


Edit: GRILL&#201; ... j'ai 8 minutes de retard seulement sur les commentaires de iota ! C'est que je commence &#224; &#234;tre pas mauvais !


----------



## Cricri (6 Juin 2007)

Nouveau format pour Leopard = ZFS

http://www.macobserver.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=329632


----------



## nicolasf (6 Juin 2007)

Restons calme mais si c'est confirmé, c'est assurément une excellente nouvelle !


J'ai confiance, je pense que cette nouvelle version du système made in Cupertino sera vraiment intéressante. Enfin, réponse dans une petite semaine.


----------



## UnAm (6 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Surement une reflexion conne, mais pourquoi Apple ne proposerait une interface "adaptable" en fonction de son environnement de travail, comme les applis "pro" noire ?


Préférence système/Apparence/Apparence: Bleu,Graphite


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Juin 2007)

Ca semble &#234;tre confirm&#233; par le patron de Sun en personne pour le format de fichier ZFS.
Ce serait dans ce cas une tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle...

Sur AppleInsider


----------



## rizoto (6 Juin 2007)

POur ceux qui comme moi ne savent ce qu'est ZFS...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS

L'article ne parle pas de l'interet de ce nouveau format. Quelqu'un pourrait il &#233;clairer ma lanterne? 

EDIT : 
un truc pas mal est que ZFS devrait etre port&#233; sous linux.


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2007)

on en parlait il y a un moment d&#233;j&#224; : *&#224; partir de l&#224; &#224; peu pr&#232;s*

et de l&#224; aussi : *un fil expr&#232;s*


----------



## spleen (7 Juin 2007)

Une question à propos du format de fichiers ZFS : que devient mon disque externe formaté en fat32 pour être compatible en lecture & écriture avec la partition Win XP ??


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juin 2007)

Je pense que le Mac OS X permettra l'utilisation des formats actuels (FAT32, HFS+) + le ZFS


----------



## spleen (7 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je pense que le Mac OS X permettra l'utilisation des formats actuels (FAT32, HFS+) + le ZFS



J'espère... 
Parce qu'autrement, pour gérer un volume disque conjointement sur MacOS et Windows, ça risque d'être "sportif" (on peut imaginer que Sun n'a pas fait beaucoup d'efforts pour travailler avec Microsoft sur la compatibilité de son format de fichiers. Ces deux là se détestent cordialement  )


----------



## iota (7 Juin 2007)

Salut.



spleen a dit:


> Une question &#224; propos du format de fichiers ZFS : que devient mon disque externe format&#233; en fat32 pour &#234;tre compatible en lecture & &#233;criture avec la partition Win XP ??


Ce n'est pas parce que Tiger est install&#233; sur une partition HFS que tu ne peux pas acc&#232;der &#224; ton disque externe au format FAT32.
Il en va de m&#234;me pour ZFS...

Il n'y a aucun lien entre le syst&#232;me de fichier de ton ordianteur et celui des supports de stockage externes.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2007)

tant qu'on est dans les système de fichiers, j'ai lu (mais j'ai oublié de signetiser la page) que leopard intègrerait très probablement la possibilité d'écrire sur une partition en ntfs
si cela s'avère vrai, c'est une très bonne nouvelle  
plus qu'une petite semaine de patience et nous serons fixés


----------



## Luke58 (7 Juin 2007)

Il faudra alors tous qu'on reformatte nos disques si on veut utiliser du ZFS non ?

Avec Windows on a pas besoin de formater pour passer du FAT32 au NTFS. Ce sera peut-être la même chose avec Léopard.


----------



## eventory (7 Juin 2007)

Si je ne trompe, un formatage est n&#233;cessaire avant de pouvoir utiliser un autre syt&#232;me de fchiers. Idem sous Windows, si tu veux b&#233;n&#233;ficier du NTFS et que ta partition est en FAT, tu devras formater...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Il faudra alors tous qu'on reformatte nos disques si on veut utiliser du ZFS non ?


Bonne question.

Autre question : quels sont concrètement les apports de ZFS par rapport au système de fichier actuel ?


----------



## chupastar (7 Juin 2007)

Hop les images de la wwc piqu&#233;es chez M4E:












Qui trouve dans les ic&#244;nes de l'espace les applications qui y sont peut &#234;tre cach&#233;es...

Moi je vois TimeMachine, CoreVid&#233;o (je crois), iCal, et Dashboard. Le reste?


----------



## iota (7 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Autre question : quels sont concrètement les apports de ZFS par rapport au système de fichier actuel ?


Macbidouille a fait une news claire et concise à ce sujet.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Qui trouve dans les icônes de l'espace les applications qui y sont peut être cachées...
> 
> Moi je vois TimeMachine, CoreVidéo (je crois), iCal, et Dashboard. Le reste?



TûûûT ! Erreur, c'est Core Animation

Try Again


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Macbidouille a fait une news claire et concise à ce sujet.
> 
> @+
> iota


Ouais bon. Hormis ce qui a attrait à Time Machine, le reste, on peut s'en passer dans un cadre non professionnel. Pas sûr que ça vaille le coup de s'enquiquiner à reformater le disque dur pour ça.


----------



## chupastar (7 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> TûûûT ! Erreur, c'est Core Animation
> 
> Try Again



Arf... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2007)

ZFS, s'il est au point, doit permettre une gestion bien plus souple de ses disques et d'&#233;v&#237;ter plus ais&#233;ment la corruption des donn&#233;es [note : jamais eu de probl&#232;me, mais bon ...]

Disons que sur un portable, ZFS sera sans doute moins marquant. Mais sur un PowerMac : tu ajoutes un disque interne tu cliques pour ajouter le disque au pool et hop ! ton volume de stockage passe de 250 &#224; 500 GB. Sans avoir &#224; r&#233;partir, copier etc. 

Le but est que ce soit simple, quoi.

Quant &#224; vos inqui&#233;tudes de formatage : aucun souci &#224; se faire. Les syst&#232;mes actuellement reconnus vont &#233;videmment l'&#234;tre toujours. ZFS s'ajoutera simplement &#224; la liste et sera(it) l'option par d&#233;faut.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à vos inquiétudes de formatage : aucun souci à se faire. Les systèmes actuellement reconnus vont évidemment l'être toujours. ZFS s'ajoutera simplement à la liste et sera(it) l'option par défaut.



Si je dois me poser une question de compatibilité ce serait plutôt dans le sens inverse, à savoir : nos machines actuellement équipées de os X 10.3.x ou 10.4.x seront-elles rapidement en mesure de lire et *écrire *sur des pools de disque en ZFS ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

A quand le blu ray integre a Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> A quand le blu ray integre a Leopard ?



Ben quand il sortira. En attendant, tu peux toujours acheter un graveur et installer le pilote.


----------



## noche84 (7 Juin 2007)

> Si je dois me poser une question de compatibilité ce serait plutôt dans le sens inverse, à savoir : nos machines actuellement équipées de os X 10.3.x ou 10.4.x seront-elles rapidement en mesure de lire et écrire sur des pools de disque en ZFS ?



Pour ce qui est de Panther je ne pense pas... A moins d'un add-on comme il en existait sur OS9 pour interagir avec Windows.

Pour Tiger il y aura peut-être cette surprise là incorporée dans la mise à jour 10.4.10...

Ou alors Leopard permettra peut-être de faire croire au client qu'il a affaire à un disque formaté en quelque chose de compatible... Un genre de "Samba" pour ZFS...

A mon avis, si ZFS est intégré, on en parlera à la WWDC et Steve vendra son produit en disant que c'est génial ( comme tjrs ) et en expliquant ce qu'on y gagne. On verra ce que ça donne patience


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re qu'il expliquera comment reformatter son disque en ZFS sans perdre ses donn&#233;es lors du passage de Tiger &#224; Leopard....


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2007)

Je pense qu'on aura le choix entre le HFS et le ZFS, ça paraît logique vu que la beta s'installe sur du HFS

Mais si on veut installer leopard en gardant ses données utilisateur (donc sans passer par la case reformattage), ça m'étonnerait qu'on puisse utiliser le ZFS :hein:


----------



## noche84 (7 Juin 2007)

Ah au fait, on en parlait tantot... Sur windows on peut lancer une conversion de système de fichier une fois le système installé... ( uniquement possible de FAT32 => NTFS et non le contraire )... Je l'ai déjà fait, ça prend 5 minutes... Mais après on perd la possibilité de booter sur un CD Win 98 pour récupérer l'OS quand XP à planté... donc obligé d'avoir linux sous la main etc  

J'étais devenu un pro de la réparation de windows comme vous le voyez lol C'est tellement plus tranquille sous Mac


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

j'ai une question bête ^^
Si on installe Léopard en ZFS pourra-t-on quand même copier nos données d'un disque dur en HFS ?? (sans utilitaire de migration etc.. juste un copier-coller)


----------



## Tarul (7 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> j'ai une question bête ^^
> Si on installe Léopard en ZFS pourra-t-on quand même copier nos données d'un disque dur en HFS ?? (sans utilitaire de migration etc.. juste un copier-coller)



Normalement oui, je vois mal apple du jour au lendemain retirer le support du HFS dans mac OS. Ce serait suicidaire, je pense.


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2007)

Aucun probl&#232;me de cette nature &#224; pr&#233;voir.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

ok merci


----------



## noche84 (8 Juin 2007)

Tout comme on peut passer de HFS+ en HFS... Tout comme on peut écrire de NTFS à FAT32 ou FAT...

Si le supporter ZFS ( voire l'instalation ZFS ) est possible, alors il sera tjrs possible de supporter les anciens formats...

J'en veux pour exemple que MacOS X en HFS+ supporte la FAT32 et le NTFS => si MacOS X est en ZFS, il supportera tjrs la FAT32+NTFS et donc aussi HFS+

logique... Steve Jobs s'est ouvert aux autres, la moindre des choses est de rester ouvert à lui même...


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

pour la mise a jour du systeme de fichier, je prefere largement tout formater sur le disque systeme et reinstaller que de convertir...
Apres, on verra les premiers retour sur Leopard, et sur le ZFS, ca va etre un choix a faire des l'achat de Leopard (pas trop envie de tout reinstaller une deuxieme fois )


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2007)

Lorsqu'Apple &#233;tait pass&#233; de HFS &#224; HFS+, on avait eu un utilitaire permettant de convertir les disques en HFS pour les passer en HFS+ (mais retour inverse impossible) et ce, sans perte de donn&#233;es....

Esp&#233;rons qu'il en sera de m&#234;me pour le passage &#224; ZFS (parce que les disques devenant de plus en plus volumineux, passer par un reformattage puis r&#233;installation &#224; partir de ses sauvegardes, c'est certe possible, mais un rien longuet.....)


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2007)

Ça m'étonnerait également qu'Apple change de file system de base sans offrir la possibilité de, simplement, passer de l'ancien système au nouveau. Ils ont du y réfléchir depuis longtemps...


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

Si le vieux schnock peut donner un avis : pour Leopard, installation _ex nihilo_. On fait gentiment un clone de son disque, on installe gentiment son petit f&#233;lin, on rapatrie gentiment le n&#233;cessaire.
Apr&#232;s on s'occupe pos&#233;ment du superflu.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2007)

Merci vieux schnock ! 

Pour ma part, j'achèterai un nouveau mac en même temps, donc la question ne se posera même pas. Mais je pense qu'il y aura la possibilité de faire une simple mise à jour, comme pour les précédentes versions...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si le vieux schnock peut donner un avis : pour Leopard, installation _ex nihilo_. On fait gentiment un clone de son disque, on installe gentiment son petit félin, on rapatrie gentiment le nécessaire.
> Après on s'occupe posément du superflu.



Voilà quelqu'un qui réfléchit!


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

Pas suffisamment, j'ai oubli&#233; une pr&#233;cision : par _ex nihilo_ j'entends, apr&#232;s avoir clon&#233; mon syst&#232;me (comme tous les samedis, d'ailleurs ), je formate le disque avant installation.

Autant d&#233;marrer avec que du tout nickel, non ? C'est si simple de r&#233;installer un Mac que c'est dommage de s'en priver


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2007)

Salut.



bompi a dit:


> Autant d&#233;marrer avec que du tout nickel, non ?


Tout &#224; fait.
D'ailleur, je ne r&#233;installe jamais, je change de Mac (histoire de repartir sur des bases saines  ).

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Juin 2007)

Un petit lien sympa pour en achever certains  

http://www.applegazette.com/mac/wired-predicts-biggest-changes-to-computer-interface-in-30-years/

Si seulement la pr&#233;diction pouvait &#234;tre bonne...


----------



## UnAm (8 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Un petit lien sympa pour en achever certains
> 
> http://www.applegazette.com/mac/wired-predicts-biggest-changes-to-computer-interface-in-30-years/
> 
> Si seulement la pr&#233;diction pouvait &#234;tre bonne...



Arf, tu m'as grill&#233; d'une bonne heure 
Mais quand on lit cet article, on comprends bien qu'il se passera quelque chose de gros &#224; la sortie du chaton 


_edit: pour Disco, si on lance un verre d'eau sur la cam&#233;ra, &#231;a annule la gravure ou pas? _


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Un petit lien sympa pour en achever certains
> 
> http://www.applegazette.com/mac/wired-predicts-biggest-changes-to-computer-interface-in-30-years/
> 
> Si seulement la pr&#233;diction pouvait &#234;tre bonne...



Traduction en fran&#231;ais SVP!


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

> "The revolution coming with Core Animation is akin to the one that came from the original Mac in 1984," says Wil Shipley, developer of the personal media-cataloging application Delicious Library. "We're going to see a whole new world of user-interface metaphors with Core Animation."



Le bon truc c'est que Delicious library a été développé sous léopard déja et les screenshots sont interdit tant que steve n'a pas fait la présentations ....

Donc quand le concepteur dis que core animation c'est génial .... on peut le croire


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

Ils arretent de me donner envie!


----------



## Tarul (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Le bon truc c'est que Delicious library a été développé sous léopard déja et les screenshots sont interdit tant que steve n'a pas fait la présentations ....
> 
> Donc quand le concepteur dis que core animation c'est génial .... on peut le croire





xao85 a dit:


> Ils arretent de me donner envi!



Ce qui signifie que nous allons bientôt les avoir, plus que 2 jours et 14 heures.


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Juin 2007)

La question va être: quelles seront les ressources systéme nécéssaires pour faire tourner 100 % des possibilités de Leopard ?

Quand à l'installation:
" On fait gentiment un clone de son disque, on installe gentiment son petit félin, on rapatrie gentiment le nécessaire.
Après on s'occupe posément du superflu."

C'est vachement "user friendly". Attitude typique de PCuser qui trifouille son systéme.... Je ne dis pas que c'est inutile ou mauvais, loin de là, mais on s'éloigne agrands pas de la philosophie du mac: simplicité, simplicité et simplicité...
Soit apple propose une procédure d'installation simple et sure
Soit il faut se débrouiller "a la Bompi", et là apple franchit un nouveau cran vers la microsoft attitude (ce ne sera pas la première fois).


----------



## Freelancer (9 Juin 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> La question va être: quelles seront les ressources systéme nécéssaires pour faire tourner 100 % des possibilités de Leopard ?
> 
> Quand à l'installation:
> " On fait gentiment un clone de son disque, on installe gentiment son petit félin, on rapatrie gentiment le nécessaire.
> ...



humm, depuis quelques versions, Os X est livré avec l'assistant de migration, qui permet de récuperer ses données depuis un autre mac ou un disque externe.

un double clique sur l'application, on choisi les données à récupérer et ça roule.


----------



## blafoot (9 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ce qui signifie que nous allons bientôt les avoir, plus que 2 jours et 14 heures.




Avoir quoi ? 

Les boules .???? pcq léopard ne sortira qu'en octobre ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Avoir quoi ?
> 
> Les boules .???? pcq léopard ne sortira qu'en octobre ?



oui tu auras surement les boules mais je crois que Tarul parle des screenshots  
étant donné que les devs repartiront avec une mouture quasi finalisée, on sera alors fixé sur l'interface définitive (probablement) de leopard
et du coup delicious library affichera les screenshots de sa nouvelle version


----------



## Tarul (9 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui tu auras surement les boules mais je crois que Tarul parle des screenshots
> étant donné que les devs repartiront avec une mouture quasi finalisée, on sera alors fixé sur l'interface définitive (probablement) de leopard
> et du coup delicious library affichera les screenshots de sa nouvelle version



Oui je parlais d'eux(les screenshoots et les vidéos). Les développeurs connus ayant accès aux béta de leopard semble être tellement enthousiaste que la prochaine version de leur logiciel (dont delicious library et textmate) seront 10.5 only.
Et vu qu'ils n'auront le droit de nous montrer leur développement qu'après la présentation de 10.5 par SJ à la WWDC nous n'avons que 2 jours et des poussières pour découvrir ce qu'ils nous réservent.


----------



## UnAm (9 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ce qui signifie que nous allons bient&#244;t les avoir, plus que 2 jours et 14 heures.



ou pas  

Moi j'vois bien une Keynote sur le kit de d&#233;v pour iPhone xD


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

Fais gaffe UnAm. Si &#231;a arrive tu vas te faire bouler rouge par beaucoup 


SInon, pour l'iMac Alu: on perdrait la coh&#233;rence alu=pro, blanc (ou noir)= public
Mais pourquoi pas apr&#232;s tout.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Soit apple propose une procédure d'installation simple et s*û*re
> Soit il faut se débrouiller "a la Bompi", et là apple franchit un nouveau cran vers la microsoft attitude (ce ne sera pas la première fois).


C'est sans doute involontaire mais tu es limite injurieux, là ...

C'est surtout ne rien comprendre au fonctionnement des systèmes (tous, y compris les vieux mac OS). Mais, quelque part, ce n'est pas _mon_ problème, mais celui de ceux qui pleurent parce qu'ils ont mis leur système en vrac (sans sauvegardes), que ce soit par mise à jour ou adjonction de pilote néfaste.

Contrairement à Ouinedoze ou les autres Unix, il est extrêmement simple de cloner son Mac OS X : autant en profiter.

Mon idée est que c'est comme lorsque l'on déménage : tout le bazar accumulé, toutes les choses inutiles, toutes les petites saletés, on peut s'en débarrasser pour ne garder que les choses que l'on tient à garder.

Encore une fois, hein, si tu as tellement peur d'être pris pour un ouinedozien que tu préfères pas savoir ce qu'il y a dans ton ordinateur, libre à toi ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2007)

Depuis 10.2 y a une procédure simple et rapide. Et elle ne m'a jamais emmerdée... et je ne compte plus le nombre d'installations que j'ai faite comme ça.

Archiver et installer.


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Fais gaffe UnAm. Si ça arrive tu vas te faire bouler rouge par beaucoup
> 
> 
> SInon, pour l'iMac Alu: on perdrait la cohérence alu=pro, blanc (ou noir)= public
> Mais pourquoi pas après tout.



Moi je verrais plutôt le prochain iMac prendre les couleurs de l'iPhone.
Avec un espèce de noir brillant.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Moi je verrais plutôt le prochain iMac prendre les couleurs de l'iPhone.
> Avec un espèce de noir brillant.



 Je suis pour!


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Depuis 10.2 y a une procédure simple et rapide. Et elle ne m'a jamais emmerdée... et je ne compte plus le nombre d'installations que j'ai faite comme ça.
> 
> Archiver et installer.



depuis toujours il y a une méthode simple : 
Sauvegarde, initialisation, installation, paramétrage. Une fois pour toutes. Et ça marche pendant deux ans ou plus si on fait pas l'andouille à ajouter des trucs inutiles.

Enfin, je dis ça, mais surement parce que j'ai surtout envie de bosser avec ma machine, pas de la montrer


----------



## UnAm (9 Juin 2007)

jviens de tomber l&#224; dessus (Keynote de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, mais je l'ai pas vu ce passage!)^^


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> jviens de tomber l&#224; dessus (Keynote de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, mais je l'ai pas vu ce passage!)^^


Normal que tu ne l'aies pas vu l'an dernier, &#231;a ne vient pas de la Keynote de Steve, mais de l'une des conf&#233;rences r&#233;serv&#233;es aux d&#233;veloppeurs. Apple n'a divulgu&#233; ces vid&#233;os que tr&#232;s r&#233;cemment (aux membres de l'ADC).


----------



## wazoo (9 Juin 2007)

les videos de la WWDC 06 sont sur l'Itunes Store


----------



## disfortune (9 Juin 2007)

Ca pourrait etre le nouveau front row (a la fin), regardez en haut a gauche, le titre de la s&#233;l&#233;ction s'affiche....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIlgXJrG5ic


----------



## lifenight (9 Juin 2007)

Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait archiver puis installer ... si la partition principale doit changer pour du zfs il faut formater le disque dans ce format au pr&#233;alable, je ne vois pas comment garder ses donn&#233;es ...

D&#233;j&#224; il faudrait savoir s'il est possible de booter sur du zfs, chose impossible auparavant d'apr&#232;s sun


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> jviens de tomber là dessus (Keynote de l'année dernière, mais je l'ai pas vu ce passage!)^^



C'est quand je vois des vidéos comme celle-ci que je me dis que, vraiment, j'ai bien fait de switcher...  

Vivement octobre !


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Juin 2007)

Senor Bompi, loin de moi l'idée de vouloir être injurieux, je nomme simplement la procédure que tu decrit par ton nom.  

Etre mac user (vision personelle), c'était justement ne pas avoir à se preocupper de la façon dont fonctionne l'ordinateur. Pour mettre a jour mes systémes, j'ai toujour suivi la procédure apple sans pb, et cela a toujours marché (mais je n'installe pas de sombres merdes commes windows, par exemple... ).

Seule precaution: je sauvegarde simplement mes travaux les plus importants sur plusieurs disques.

Nous verrons bien si l'ancienne pub pour l'imac ("chic, not geek") sera applicable à Leopard.


----------



## lifenight (9 Juin 2007)

Tout à fait DrFatalis  

J'ai aussi eu des réflexes pciste comme bompi mais là sur mon mac tout est tellement facile  que j'espère aussi que tout se fera naturellement comme jusqu'à présent, je sauvegarde le plus important aussi sur un disque externe, les procédures windows c'est fini pour moi


----------



## Tarul (9 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait archiver puis installer ... si la partition principale doit changer pour du zfs il faut formater le disque dans ce format au préalable, je ne vois pas comment garder ses données ...
> 
> Déjà il faudrait savoir s'il est possible de booter sur du zfs, chose impossible auparavant d'après sun



Je pense qu'il est possible de mettre au point des programmes de conversion de partition. Les utilisateurs de windows ont un convertisseur FAT->NTFS. alors pourquoi n'aurions nous pas un convertisseur HFS+->ZFS.

le boot sur le ZFS existe et semble fonctionner : http://blogs.sun.com/tabriz/entry/zfs_boot.

Par contre à la migration, je ne prendrais pas de risque, je clonerais mes données grâce a l'assistant de migration.


----------



## lifenight (9 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est possible de mettre au point des programmes de conversion de partition. Les utilisateurs de windows ont un convertisseur FAT->NTFS. alors pourquoi n'aurions nous pas un convertisseur HFS+->ZFS.
> 
> le boot sur le ZFS existe et semble fonctionner : http://blogs.sun.com/tabriz/entry/zfs_boot.
> 
> Par contre à la migration, je ne prendrais pas de risque, je clonerais mes données grâce a l'assistant de migration.



Merci pour cette précision, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait booter sur du zfs, great !  

Et heu oui pourquoi pas un convertisseur, nous en saurons plus prochainement :love:


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Tout à fait DrFatalis
> 
> J'ai aussi eu des réflexes pciste comme bompi mais là sur mon mac tout est tellement facile  que j'espère aussi que tout se fera naturellement comme jusqu'à présent, je sauvegarde le plus important aussi sur un disque externe, les procédures windows c'est fini pour moi


 Vous en remettez une couche : que c'est bête ces histoires de PCistes ...
N'oubliez quand même pas vos sauvegardes préalables (à moins que cela ne vous rappelle trop MicroMou ...)


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2007)

Je viens de lire un article sur le llvm, d'apr&#232;s ce que je pressent, apple passe pas &#224; pas d'une gentille soci&#233;t&#233; d'informatique avec ses jolis ordinateurs et son os, &#224; quelque chose de beaucoup plus s&#233;rieux. un outil de d&#233;veloppement qui permette d'appliquer la cr&#233;ativit&#233; sur bien plus de supports d'une bo&#238;te avec une souris et un clavier.
Me trompe je ?


----------



## lifenight (9 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de lire un article sur le llvm, d'apr&#232;s ce que je pressent, apple passe pas &#224; pas d'une gentille soci&#233;t&#233; d'informatique avec ses jolis ordinateurs et son os, &#224; quelque chose de beaucoup plus s&#233;rieux. un outil de d&#233;veloppement qui permette d'appliquer la cr&#233;ativit&#233; sur bien plus de supports d'une bo&#238;te avec une souris et un clavier.
> Me trompe je ?



Bien vu l'aveugle :affraid:  

On le sait depuis qu'apple computers est devenu apple inc et que steve jobs a pr&#233;sent&#233; l'apple tv et l'iphone :rateau: 

Ceci n'a rien &#224; voir avec le sujet, on repasse aux rumeurs de l&#233;opard pour ne pas se taper un carton jaune


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de lire un article sur le llvm, d'apr&#232;s ce que je pressent, apple passe pas &#224; pas d'une gentille soci&#233;t&#233; d'informatique avec ses jolis ordinateurs et son os, &#224; quelque chose de beaucoup plus s&#233;rieux. un outil de d&#233;veloppement qui permette d'appliquer la cr&#233;ativit&#233; sur bien plus de supports d'une bo&#238;te avec une souris et un clavier.
> Me trompe je ?





lifenight a dit:


> Bien vu l'aveugle :affraid:
> 
> On le sait depuis qu'apple computers est devenu apple inc et que steve jobs a pr&#233;sent&#233; l'apple tv et l'iphone :rateau:
> 
> Ceci n'a rien &#224; voir avec le sujet, on repasse aux rumeurs de l&#233;opard pour ne pas se taper un carton jaune



&#199;a a quand m&#234;me un peu &#224; voir avec le sujet, dans l'hypoth&#232;se o&#249; la base de cette diversification repose sur le futur Leopard.
Chez Apple, la strat&#233;gie est souvent globale (exemple : iTunes store -> iTunes -> iPhone -> OSX -> Mac -> FrontRow -> Apple TV...  ), donc si on parle d'un sujet, il me semble normal d'&#233;voquer parfois des sujets potentiellement connexes, du moment que le sujet principal reste pr&#233;sent, en filigrane.

Non ?


----------



## lifenight (10 Juin 2007)

L&#233;opard pourrait en effet &#234;tre la base d'une diversification plus large, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal du tout avec l'iPhone, j'avais mal interpr&#233;t&#233; les propos de naas :sleep: le changement d'apple computers en apple inc en dit long


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça a quand même un peu à voir avec le sujet, dans l'hypothèse où la base de cette diversification repose sur le futur Leopard.
> Chez Apple, la stratégie est souvent globale (exemple : iTunes store -> iTunes -> iPhone -> OSX -> Mac -> FrontRow -> Apple TV...  ), donc si on parle d'un sujet, il me semble normal d'évoquer parfois des sujets potentiellement connexes, du moment que le sujet principal reste présent, en filigrane.
> 
> Non ?


Si.

Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que cette diversificiation, en particulier dans la téléphonie, pourrait apporter comme nouveautés spécifiques (donc autre que le support de l'iPhone dans iTunes, iPhoto,...) à Léopard. Des idées ?


----------



## niko34 (10 Juin 2007)

Ben, les capacités multi-touch de Leopard sont un bon exemple. Ces fonctionnalités ne resteront peut-être pas juste utilisées par l'iPhone. Si Apple se mettait en tête de nous sortir une tablette, Leopard le permettrait assez facilement.

L'utilisation d'une machine virtuelle LLVM citée par naas plus haut est un autre exemple. C'est fait pour l'iPhone, mais ça pourrait permettre d'avoir des machines virtuels pour d'autres appareils. Un article sur le sujet: http://jroller.com/page/murphee?entry=benefits_of_llvm_as_common


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Ben, les capacit&#233;s multi-touch de Leopard sont un bon exemple. Ces fonctionnalit&#233;s ne resteront peut-&#234;tre pas juste utilis&#233;es par l'iPhone. Si Apple se mettait en t&#234;te de nous sortir une tablette, Leopard le permettrait assez facilement.
> 
> L'utilisation d'une machine virtuelle LLVM cit&#233;e par naas plus haut est un autre exemple. C'est fait pour l'iPhone, mais &#231;a pourrait permettre d'avoir des machines virtuels pour d'autres appareils. Un article sur le sujet: http://jroller.com/page/murphee?entry=benefits_of_llvm_as_common


Ah oui, c'est vrai.  Encore faut-il avoir le mat&#233;riel qui va avec. All&#244; Steve ?  

Et puis, bon, pour les Mac actuels, &#231;a ne changera rien puisqu'on ne pourra pas en profiter.


----------



## niko34 (10 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai.  Encore faut-il avoir le matériel qui va avec. Allô Steve ?
> 
> Et puis, bon, pour les Mac actuels, ça ne changera rien puisqu'on ne pourra pas en profiter.



Oui, bien d'accord. 

D'ailleurs, à la D5 Conference, le gars a demandé à Steve Jobs s'il travaillait sur d'autres produits que l'iPhone et que les ordinateurs, et Steve Jobs a répondu "nous travaillons sur quelque chose dont je ne peux pas parler"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3tUkyCRp0A (5 min 21 s)

La stratégie est claire: de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour Leopard, et comme tu le dis, de nouveaux produits pour en tirer parti.


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2007)

L&#224; ou cela serait int&#233;ressant, c'est par exemple la possibilit&#233; de porter OSX sur un pda &#224; base de strongArm, ou un gps &#224; base de X86, enfin c'est &#224; titre d'exemple uniquement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

moi je trouve bien d'avoir iPhone Apple TV etc.. Et pourquoi pas une tablette ou un Pda
mais je trouve le multitouch compl&#232;tement inappropri&#233; &#224; un ordinateur, notre doigt n'a d&#233;j&#224; pas la m&#234;me pr&#233;cision qu'une souris pour cliquer sur des petits endroits, il faudrait que tous les liens etc soit &#233;normes...
Si jamais apple ne sort plus que des ordinateurs tactiles, moi qui d&#233;teste windows je passerais quand m&#234;me dessus car je ne veux tout simplement pas d'un ordinateur tactile...


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi je trouve bien d'avoir iPhone Apple TV etc.. Et pourquoi pas une tablette ou un Pda
> mais je trouve le multitouch complètement inapproprié à un ordinateur, notre doigt n'a déjà pas la même précision qu'une souris pour cliquer sur des petits endroits, il faudrait que tous les liens etc soit énormes...
> Si jamais apple ne sort plus que des ordinateurs tactiles, moi qui déteste windows je passerais quand même dessus car je ne veux tout simplement pas d'un ordinateur tactile...



Avec des si....
D'abord attend de voir si apple sort son PREMIER ecran tactile, et apres attend de voir comment ca fonctionne...

C'est tellement simple de dire d'u truc meme pas encore annoncé que c'est de la merde.....


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi je trouve bien d'avoir iPhone Apple TV etc.. Et pourquoi pas une tablette ou un Pda
> mais je trouve le multitouch complètement inapproprié à un ordinateur, notre doigt n'a déjà pas la même précision qu'une souris pour cliquer sur des petits endroits, il faudrait que tous les liens etc soit énormes...
> Si jamais apple ne sort plus que des ordinateurs tactiles, moi qui déteste windows je passerais quand même dessus car je ne veux tout simplement pas d'un ordinateur tactile...



Même si tout devenait tactile, rien ne devrait t'empêcher de brancher une souris si besoin.

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.
De la même façon que l'on peut déjà remplacer une souris par une tablette graphique pour les dessinateurs qui ont besoin de plus de précision que la souris.
Voyons le multi-touch comme un plus, un complément, et pas comme un remplacement.
Il y a déjà des choses que tu peux faire avec un trackpad (défilement des fenêtres avec 2 doigts) que tu ne fais pas avec ta souris, ça ne fait pas pour autant disparaître l'utilité de la souris.

De toutes façons, rien ne permet d'être sûr pour l'instant que Leopard intégrera le multi-touch.


----------



## iota (10 Juin 2007)

Salut.



fredintosh a dit:


> De toutes fa&#231;ons, rien ne permet d'&#234;tre s&#251;r pour l'instant que Leopard int&#233;grera le multi-touch.


De toute fa&#231;on, ce n'est pas une simple question d'OS mais de mat&#233;riel (vos portables g&#232;rent d&#233;j&#224; le multi-touch avec le scroll &#224; 2 doigts par exemple).

Enfin, faut pas r&#234;ver, un &#233;cran tactile multi-touch de 20" ou 24" (pour un potentiel iMac tactile) &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre donn&#233; 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2007)

Cette technologie co&#251;te si cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

si on garde un imac basique avec un multitouch en plus oui ça peut être bien mais je me vois mal faire du photoshop avec les doigts par exemple


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> si on garde un imac basique avec un multitouch en plus oui ça peut être bien mais je me vois mal faire du photoshop avec les doigts par exemple



Tu crois que les ingés de chez Apple ne se sont pas fait cette réflexion ?  
Tu te fais du souci pour rien, je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

je sais mais je n'aime vraiment pas le tactile sauf pour des petits appareils


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> je sais mais je n'aime vraiment pas le tactile sauf pour des petits appareils



Ca on pourra le dire le jour où on aura essayer...


----------



## UnAm (10 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu crois que les ing&#233;s de chez Apple ne se sont pas fait cette r&#233;flexion ?
> Tu te fais du souci pour rien, je pense.


+1!


@PaulMuzec:
Mais sur les petits appareils... t'as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;? Oui? Bah t'as d&#251; voir que c'est  tr&#232;s chiant sans stylet! Donc, si Steve promet un &#233;cran (pour l'iPhone) plus pr&#233;cis qu'un &#233;cran "classique" avec stylet... il suffit juste d'extrapoler le tout vers un grand &#233;cran.
De toutes fa&#231;ons, j'ai lu &#233;galement quelque part (d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est grand le net xD), que les appli deviennent de plus en plus "sp&#233;cifiques"... genre, pour mater la m&#233;t&#233;o, un browser, etc (ok j'invente rien^^), & que de l&#224;, on peut tomber facilement dans les widgets! Moi je pense que Leopard reposera &#233;norm&#233;ment l&#224; dessus! D'ailleurs, je suppose que vous avez toujours tous en m&#233;moire le brevet d&#233;pos&#233; par Apple concernant l'interface dashboard en cube. La simplicit&#233; des widgets (comme sur l'iPhone en fait) permet l'interface tactile.
Apr&#232;s, pour les trucs genre, photoshop, ou m&#234;me un clavier virtuel (cf J Han), y a un truc qui s'appelle Resolution Indepedant (comme Independance Day xD)... Enfin bref, jvous renvois au topic sur le multitouch, un peu plus bas :rateau:


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> +1!
> 
> 
> @PaulMuzec:
> ...



Ton analyse sur les widgets est très intéressante. Je dois avouer que tu as raison concernant la spécificité des applications.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2007)

Je parie 100 messages au compteur que Sascha Höhne nous dessine des nouvelles icônes


----------



## niko34 (10 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> +1!
> 
> 
> @PaulMuzec:
> ...



Je partage ton analyse. Mais il y a quand même des points qui posent problème.

Les widgets sont actuellement développés avec des technologies pas très évoluées : html, css, javascript. Pour des widgets, ça fonctionne très bien. Mais si on veut développer des applications plus complexes, c'est beaucoup moins adapté. Je pense par exemple à une application de navigation gps avec le rendu 3D des routes.
Core Animation n'est pas prévu pour le développement de widgets mais pour être utilisé au sein des applications cocoa (donc pas des widgets).
Je vois mal Apple suivre 2 routes différentes pour le développement des applications... Peut-être qu'on en saura un peu plus Lundi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

moi j'esp&#232;re que si le tactile est utilis&#233; il y aura au moins des ordinateurs sans, comme &#231;a si je ne suis pas s&#233;duit j'en prends un sans... Je ne doute pas qu'apple saura me s&#233;duire mais je reste septique...
et j'ai peur d'avoir un &#233;cran plein de traces et de rayures


----------



## Darkfire (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi j'espère que si le tactile est utilisé il y aura au moins des ordinateurs sans, comme ça si je ne suis pas séduit j'en prends un sans... Je ne doute pas qu'apple saura me séduire mais je reste septique...
> et j'ai peur d'avoir un écran plein de traces et de rayures



Faut pas se faire trop de souci.
Il est évident qu'Apple ne fera pas la transition clavier & souris ---> tactile d'un coup.
Ça ferai un trop grand choc. Et puis, faut faire gaffe au prix avec ce genre de saut technologique.  
a+++


----------



## frolick10 (10 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi j'esp&#232;re que si le tactile est utilis&#233; il y aura au moins des ordinateurs sans, comme &#231;a si je ne suis pas s&#233;duit j'en prends un sans... Je ne doute pas qu'apple saura me s&#233;duire mais je reste septique...
> et j'ai peur d'avoir un &#233;cran plein de traces et de rayures



Y a t il des ordinateurs avec juste la possibilit&#233; d'utiliser un clavier ou strictement une souris ou strictement une tablette avec stylet? 

Non, donc s'il y avait de l'&#233;cran tactile, cela serait une possibilit&#233; de contr&#244;le en plus des classiques souris, clavier... notamment adapt&#233; aux logiciels

Il serait illogique et sans doute pas commercial de d&#233;velopper la technologie tactile pour faire le mod&#232;le avec et sans, comme il y a le mat et brillant sur le macbook pro.



Si L&#233;opard int&#232;gre la gestion d'&#233;cran tactile, on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'il y aura n&#233;cessairement une maj mat&#233;riel (int&#233;gration &#233;cran tactile) en octobre &#224; la sortie de L&#233;opard, non? Dans 5/6 mois...
Peut etre un rapport avec la faible &#233;volution des macbook (pro) et l'age avanc&#233; des &#233;crans apple... et du design de  l'imac


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

Je suis quand m&#234;me assez &#233;tonn&#233; qu'&#224; 24 h de la Keynote, nous ayons aussi peu d'indices sur les secret features de Leopard.

- ZFS : ok, cela semble acquis. Mais m&#234;me si c'est certainement tr&#232;s utile, &#231;a n'est pas tr&#232;s "parlant" pour l'utilisateur lambda
- r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante : ok, on le sait depuis longtemps, mais &#231;a ne semble qu'&#234;tre un rouage d'un ensemble plus complet.

- multi-touch :  p't&#234;t ben qu'oui, p't&#234;t ben qu'non

et je crois que c'est tout...  

Je n'ai pas lu beaucoup d'autres rumeurs, ou m&#234;me de simples suppositions un peu originales.
je ne parle pas de d&#233;tails, mais de LA nouveaut&#233; qui tue.
Si ce n'est pas le multi-touch, il va bien falloir qu'ils nous pondent un truc pour ne pas repartir la queue entre les jambes.

Alors ?.......................Allons, un peu d'imagination !
Leopard sur PC ?  
Virtualisation des applications PC sur Leopard ? :mouais: 
Finder r&#233;volutionnaire ?  
Interface en 3D ? :style: 
Intelligence artificielle ? 
Impossibilit&#233; de renommer le dossier maison ?  (&#231;a vaudrait bien une secret feature, non ? :rateau


----------



## arcank (10 Juin 2007)

Franchement le tout tactile 
Faudrait vraiment voir parce que je suis archi sceptique.

Ensuite, c'est vrai que malgr&#233; le fait que Steve Jobs ait annonc&#233; le plein de secret features il y a 6 mois, rien n'a filtr&#233;.
Ya ti, ya ti pas de secret features ?
En tout cas le silence des d&#233;veloppeurs de Delicious Library peut &#234;tre r&#233;v&#233;lateur, mais de quoi ?


----------



## Toumak (10 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> En tout cas le silence des développeurs de Delicious Library peut être révélateur, mais de quoi ?



on aura la réponse maintenant dans moins de 24h


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Juin 2007)

A tous ceux qui sont sceptique, je dirai d'attendre de voir cette technologie.
Car ce sceptisime vient surtout du fait que cette technologie changerait complètement la manière d'utiliser un ordinateur.
Comme la souris la fait il y a 30 ans.....

C'est juste la peur de voir ses habitudes changées


----------



## Toumak (10 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> C'est juste la peur de voir ses habitudes chang&#233;es



Et puis d'abord c'est m&#234;me pas vrai, j'ai pas peur moi   
ok -> l...


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Et puis d'abord c'est même pas vrai, j'ai pas peur moi
> ok -> l...


Moi non plus.

D'ailleurs, je m'entraîne déjà sur mon MacBook, mais ce con d'écran ne réagit pas. :rateau:


----------



## spleen (10 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui sont sceptique, je dirai d'attendre de voir cette technologie.
> Car ce sceptisime vient surtout du fait que cette technologie changerait complètement la manière d'utiliser un ordinateur.
> Comme la souris la fait il y a 30 ans.....
> 
> C'est juste la peur de voir ses habitudes changées



Il y a 30 ans une infime minorité utilisait l'informatique.
C'est justement parce que ça change complètement la manière d'utiliser un ordinateur qu'il paraît très improbable qu'Apple prenne un tel risque...


----------



## arcank (10 Juin 2007)

vBull a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez ...


 :rose:

Si moi &#231;a marceh il r&#233;agit: un petit halo color&#233; autour du doigt. Du plus bel effet ! Avec Core Animation en plus, je sais pas ca &#224; quoi on va avoir droit !


----------



## Freelancer (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Impossibilité de renommer le dossier maison ?  (ça vaudrait bien une secret feature, non ? :rateau



c'est une fonctionnalité qui existe déjà.
Ça s'appelle Core Magic : tu renommes la petite maison "and Boom"© tous tes documents disparaissent


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Il y a 30 ans une infime minorité utilisait l'informatique.
> C'est justement parce que ça change complètement la manière d'utiliser un ordinateur qu'il paraît très improbable qu'Apple prenne un tel risque...



Quand apple a supprimé les lecteurs de disquette, c'etait un risque non ?
leur réponse etait: avec internet aujourd'hui plus besoin de lecteur de disquette pour s'échanger des données.

je pense pas qu'ils aient eu tord sur le coup non ?  


alors pourquoi pas un os avec écran tactile


----------



## Tarul (11 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Quand apple a supprimé les lecteurs de disquette, c'etait un risque non ?
> leur réponse etait: avec internet aujourd'hui plus besoin de lecteur de disquette pour s'échanger des données.
> 
> je pense pas qu'ils aient eu tord sur le coup non ?
> ...



non, je dirais trop en avance comme sur d'autres sujet.


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

C'est toujours tr&#232;s difficile de savoir doser ses efforts de R&D, cf le newton :sick:


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Apple a complètement changé de stratégie depuis l'époque du newton. Ils ne sortent plus de produits vraiment en avance sur le marché. Les machines ou gadgets arrivent sur des marchés qui sont en place ou en train de se mettre en place. Même lorsque l'iPod était sorti, il ne s'agissait pas d'une révolution, archos faisait des balladeurs depuis un moment déjà. Par contre, ils savent très bien quelle est leur plus-value (l'ergonomie et la simplicité) et ils la mettent de plus en plus en avant. 

J'ai aussi du mal à croire que le tactile soit intégré sur des ordinateurs dès ce soir. C'est un peu tôt. Mais on verra ... et j'espère me tromper et que l'on va avoir droit à une belle surprise


----------



## Freelancer (11 Juin 2007)

le multitouch est déjà intégré sur les portables apple, cf le scrolling à deux doigts. Pourquoi ne pas commencer à "éduquer" en douceur les utilisateurs en augmentant les possibilités d'actions du trackpad? ce qui se ferait sans le coût (prohibitif?) d'un écran tactile. il suffirait d'une mise à jour software.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

Allez, de la bonne vraie fausse rumeur à se mettre sous la dent de bon matin.


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Finalement, si multi-touch il y a dans Leo, Apple aurait une solution pour faire passer cette révolution en douceur. Il suffit de lancer une nouvelle gamme de portables multi-touch, avec un trackpad plus grand. L'utilisateur moyen ne serait pas rebuté, car avec la Pomme, on a déjà pris l'habitude de faire beaucoup de chose avec le Trackpad, ça passerait comme une évolution logique.

Ensuite, quand les portables mutli-touch seront bien installés, on pourra réfléchir à quelque chose de plus ambitieux.

Je pense vraiment que le multi-touch, dans un premier temps, est plus évident et plus intéressant pour du matériel nomade.


----------



## Delusive (11 Juin 2007)

Les formulaires dans la version iPhone de Safari augurent-ils de la prochaine interface graphique de Leopard, daprès-vous ?

Voici par exemple une capture décran de la quatrième publicité pour liPhone, pour vous faire une idée.


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Allez, de la bonne vraie fausse rumeur &#224; se mettre sous la dent de bon matin.




Arf... si l'iphone@home existe, va falloir se pr&#233;parer &#224; une dure bataille avec le banquier. D&#233;j&#224; qu'il avait tiqu&#233; sur les vacances &#224; Madrid...


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

Bon ca m'irai plutot bien comme keynote :love:


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

ca me parait bcp pour 1h30


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> ca me parait bcp pour 1h30



bha en fait il y a aussi eu plusieurs mois sans "rien" ou presque donc bon wait and see!! 

enfin la seule chose que j'dis c'est que le mot banquier sonne faux pour un macuseur!!


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

banquier sonne faux et portefeuille sonne vide...


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juin 2007)

iphone@home ? Qu'est ce ?


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> iphone@home ? Qu'est ce ?


je me posais la même qWestion  
si quelqu'un a une idée à nous proposer


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juin 2007)

iphone@home ? Je pense que c'est la m&#234;me chose que le proc&#232;de " Unik " de chez orange , non ?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

That' s it, but there' s one more thing, new product iphone@home:
10 ? multitouch screen,
30 GB Flash memory,
iPhone user surface,
8 hours of battery,
no connections except dock Connector,
resemble functions as iPhone, except mobile phone, but iChat
integrated iSight
évidemment ce n'est qu'une rumeur...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'aurais d&#251; mettre mon lien dans le fil d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; (wwdc), car &#231;a ne concerne pas que Leopard.

Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, je pense que ce ne sont que de fausses rumeurs, c'&#233;tait juste pour vous occuper avant ce soir.


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, je pense que ce ne sont que de fausses rumeurs, c'&#233;tait juste pour vous occuper avant ce soir.



&#231;a on l'a bien compris  
l'essentiel &#233;tant que &#231;a marche


----------



## UnAm (11 Juin 2007)

Nan, l'ultra portable... j'y crois trop moi :rateau: (non, sans rire^^)...
Quand Apple a supprim&#233; les lecteurs disquettes en disant "plus besoin, maintenant, on a internet... etc" Imaginez qu'ils nous la ressortent cette fois, mais pour le lecteur optique/DD! (!) .Mac, Google & espaces de stockage... moi j'y crois 


_PS: au fait, on peut savoir ce que ce topic fout ici?  Il sort pas aujourd'hui Leopard hein :rateau:_


----------



## tweek (11 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> _PS: au fait, on peut savoir ce que ce topic fout ici?  Il sort pas aujourd'hui Leopard hein :rateau:_




Non, mais les nouveaut&#233;s et plus d'informations sur OS 10.5 vont &#234;tre d&#233;voil&#233;es lors de cette WWDC...


----------



## omni (11 Juin 2007)

Et puisqu'on est dans la rumeur, le r&#234;ve, la songerie, pourquoi ne pas imaginer que Steve annonce la sortie de Leopard ? 
Imaginons : Il y a maintenant environ 1 mois Apple annonce un retard pour Leopard pour cause d'Iphone...
En fait tout ceci = un &#233;norme coup de pub. D'abord : d&#233;sol&#233; on est en retard, puis allez hop finalement on a r&#233;ussi, on n'est pas come crosoft...
Bon certes je d&#233;lire...


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Ca serait trop beau mais ne r&#234;vons pas! Enfin il est vrai q'apple a r&#233;ussit a mettre tout ses mac enintel en moins d'un an alors qu'au d&#233;but il nous avait pr&#233;dit plus de temps!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Bouof, lancer leur OS à 2/3 semaines de la sortie de l'iPhone, ça fait beaucoup non?


----------



## ice (11 Juin 2007)

Tout ce que j'esp&#232;re (en dehors de la sortie imminente de Leopard ) c'est que Leopard puisse &#234;tre install&#233; sur des machines pas tr&#232;s jeunes comme les derniers G4 ou les tous premiers G5 et qu'il tourne bien dessus car c'est bien de pouvoir l'installer mais faut que &#231;a fonctionne bien aussi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juin 2007)

Non pourquoi ?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

ice a dit:


> Tout ce que j'espère (en dehors de la sortie imminente de Leopard ) c'est que Leopard puisse être installé sur des machines pas très jeunes comme les derniers G4 ou les tous premiers G5 et qu'il tourne bien dessus car c'est bien de pouvoir l'installer mais faut que ça fonctionne bien aussi.



Pareil, mais je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour les G5. pour les G4 ça devrait aller aussi. Pour les G3...


----------



## Freelancer (11 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Bouof, lancer leur OS à 2/3 semaines de la sortie de l'iPhone, ça fait beaucoup non?



Ben 2007 devait être, selon Jobs, une année excitante pleine de nouveaux produits... pour l'instant, ça a été plutôt calme...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> Ben 2007 devait être, selon Jobs, une année excitante pleine de nouveaux produits... pour l'instant, ça a été plutôt calme...



Si on fait le bilan 2007, c'est déjà pas mal:

- Tout les mac sur intel
- iPhone
- Leopard
- iLife
- Apple TV
- Shuffle
- Borne Airport

Disons encore un restylage des iMac pour la fin de l'année et de nouveaux écrans. 

Mine de rien, Leopard et iPhone demandent beaucoup de temps (et d'argent).


----------



## arcank (11 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si on fait le bilan 2007, c'est déjà pas mal:
> 
> - Tout les mac sur intel
> - iPhone
> ...


Euh ...

Tous les mac sur Intel, c'&#233;tait 2006.
iLife, c'&#233;tait 2006 (d'ailleurs, beaucoup s'en plaignent )

Sinon, &#224; part l'annonce de l'iPhone et de L&#233;opard, rien de bien extraordinaire n'est encore sorti.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Nan, l'ultra portable... j'y crois trop moi :rateau: (non, sans rire^^)...
> *Quand Apple a supprimé les lecteurs disquettes en disant "plus besoin, maintenant, on a internet... etc" Imaginez qu'ils nous la ressortent cette fois, mais pour le lecteur optique/DD! (!) .Mac, Google & espaces de stockage...* moi j'y crois



Ce que tu dis là est très pertinent.  

Effectivement, le Web 2.0 (applis externes, stockage) serait très complémentaire d'un ultraportable et ses éventuelles lacunes.

Mais pour faire marketing, dans ce cas, Steve va parler de cela comme du "web 3.0".


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Nan, l'ultra portable... j'y crois trop moi :rateau: (non, sans rire^^)...
> Quand Apple a supprim&#233; les lecteurs disquettes en disant "plus besoin, maintenant, on a internet... etc" Imaginez qu'ils nous la ressortent cette fois, mais pour le lecteur optique/DD! (!) .Mac, Google & espaces de stockage... moi j'y crois



Ah ben comment on va faire pour installer l'OS ? 

Ou alors d&#233;sormais, plus aucun support physique, tous les logiciels Apple sont d&#233;mat&#233;rialis&#233;s. C'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a la vraie nouveaut&#233;...  



omni a dit:


> Et puisqu'on est dans la rumeur, le r&#234;ve, la songerie, pourquoi ne pas imaginer que Steve annonce la sortie de Leopard ?
> Imaginons : Il y a maintenant environ 1 mois Apple annonce un retard pour Leopard pour cause d'Iphone...
> En fait tout ceci = un &#233;norme coup de pub. D'abord : d&#233;sol&#233; on est en retard, puis allez hop finalement on a r&#233;ussi, on n'est pas come crosoft...
> Bon certes je d&#233;lire...



Voil&#224;. Comme &#231;a les gens d'Apple passeront pour des c**s incapables de g&#233;rer leur affaire...


----------



## alarache62 (11 Juin 2007)

genre il nous fait le coup: pas besoin d'un gros DD, 8Go suffisent.
Pour vos photos, vous les stockez en lignes, pour la zik par contre, il faut un peu de DD, pas de stockage en ligne mais il reste last.fm

J'ai fait acheter des macbook a mes potes= heureux.
Mais je leur ai dit: "les mecs, regardez ce qu'ils nous préparent: Leopard"
et là, je vais sur la page apple, et vu que ce sont pas des geek, j'ai rien trouvé de bien alléchant à leur montrer comme nouveautés qui leur parle tout les jours...
certes mail amélioré c'est bien, mais pas de quoi les faire tomber par terre et acheter une maj système...

Donc il faut des new features qui parlent à TOUS


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

Alors je me lance:
OsX portable sur multiples plateformes,session à distance intégrée, genre je regarde ma session depuis l'iphone
time machine machin
système de fichier machin
multi touché à tous les étages
tv avec macosx
nouvel imac pour illustrer le propros.


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Salut.



naas a dit:


> nouvel imac pour illustrer le propros.


Dans le m&#234;me genre, je verrais bien une pr&#233;sentation de "iLife sauce Leopard" pour illustrer les propos (avec une nouvelle version d'iTunes ).

@+
iota


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

Ah oui je l'avais oubli&#233;  , alors disons ilife avec synchronisation dans chaque application
et integration "enfin" compl&#232;te vers imac gratos comme &#233;tant le point de stockage des donn&#233;es, bref des terminaux de visualitation/manipulation et un serveur de donn&#233;es
du bon vieil unix


----------

